# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u KB OSIJEK

## MIJA 32

drage moje
otvaram novu temu

*molim      vas budite:
- sažete
-informativne*

*molim      vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje)
-chatati  jer     ćemo svaki chat brisati bez upozorenja*

 :Heart: SRETNO      SVIMA :Heart:

----------


## NINA30

U KB Osijek na odjelu ginekologije postoji ASA (antisterilitetna ambulanta) na kojoj rade 3 liječnika (dr. Popović, dr. Vlahović i dr. Šijanović)

Ja znam samo da dr. Popović radi utorkom i petkom ambulantu, telefon za naručivanje 512-307.
Na istom broju možete se naručiti za bilo kojeg liječnika.Potrebna vam je samo uputnica od vašeg primarnog ginekologa sve ostale informacije dobiti ćete od liječnika.

Sestra Ester I kat ginekologije 512-315 (javljate se prije svakog zahvata) 
Glavna sestra J.Perasović III kat (podižete uz uputnicu potrebne lijekove) radi svaki dan do 16:00h 
Za psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanj:M.Ferenc utorak,četvrtak od 13-15 tel za naručivanje: 511-781 (potrebna uputnica)
Za pravno savjetovanje nije potrebna uputnica niti naručivanje rade od pon.do petka od 9-15

----------


## BHany

*oprostite na upadu…samo obavijest*
  Otvorile smo novi topic MPO trudnoća nakon svega pa vas pozivamo da ga posjetite, pročitate uvod i da nadalje tamo pišete svoje trudničke probleme i pitanja, kao i da bodrenje, slavlje te razmjenu osjećaja i stanja tijekom postupka i iščekivanja rezultata nevezanog za kliniku u kojoj se liječite dijelite na temama Odbrojavanje, Nakon transfera ili nekoj sličnoj.
  Hvala

----------


## AnaMarija34

Bok... NINA30....ja sam nova ovdje, osima ako se ne računa što sam bila 2007. i sretna vas napustila...možeš li mi reći da li u Osijeku rade IVF? Kada sam bila 2007. nisu imali opremu sada sam čula da rade, ali ništa pouzdano...?

----------


## NINA30

Koliko znam rade samo što je to tu još sve nekako na klimavim nogama (jadan im je proračun),dugo se čeka na lijekove ali ja se iskreno nadam da će to krenuti malo brže,češće i ostalo ali da, rade.Možda se javi nekad od cura koja je to i odradila u Osijeku ....

----------


## martineza

drage moje, evo mene opet s malim pitanjcem...moja dijagnoza je obostrana okluzija jajovoda i minimalna endometrijoza...zanima me da li je itko koristio ESTROFEM zajedno s terapijom menopura, gonala i decapeptila? meni je estrofem dat tek nakon transfera, a mislim da bi mi vise pomogao da sam ga koristila prije, tj. za vrijeme terapije hormonima..hvala..

----------


## missy

Martineza,ja sam pila estrofem u kombinaciji sa menopurom,isto nakon postupka.Nemoj mi reći da si dobila lijekove!?Konačno?!
Kad si u postupku?

----------


## martineza

nisam draga, cekam 12.mj kako je prvotno dogovoreno. zanima me da li je tko koristio estrofem prije postupka, jer mislim da je moj problem debljina endometrija...pa bi u 10 mj isla kod dr. P s tim prijedlogom....

----------


## martineza

drage moje koje cekate lijekove u KBO, mala obavjest, moji lijekovi su stigli ( a narucena tek u 12 mj.). sljedeci tjedan idem kod dr. P, pa postoji mogucnost da budem vec u 10 mj. na programu....

----------


## AnaMarija34

> drage moje koje cekate lijekove u KBO, mala obavjest, moji lijekovi su stigli ( a narucena tek u 12 mj.). sljedeci tjedan idem kod dr. P, pa postoji mogucnost da budem vec u 10 mj. na programu....


Da li to znači da ima lijekova ili samo one koji su nekakvoj listi čekanja.....

----------


## martineza

> Da li to znači da ima lijekova ili samo one koji su nekakvoj listi čekanja.....


Draga AnaMarija34, ja mislim da su oni narucivali lijekove prema narucenim pacijenticama, tj. za svaku pacijenticu odredjeni broj lijekova koliko joj je potrebno....mislim da tako ide.....

----------


## AnaMarija34

Martineza, hvala ti...otići ću svakako informirati se i ponadati da ću imati sreće s obzirom na moje godine (37) mislim da ne mogu dugo čekati.....koliko si ih ti čekala?

----------


## martineza

> Martineza, hvala ti...otići ću svakako informirati se i ponadati da ću imati sreće s obzirom na moje godine (37) mislim da ne mogu dugo čekati.....koliko si ih ti čekala?


ovako, ja sam ti u 1mj. bila na prvom IVF-u, dosla sam u 3mj. ponovo se naruciti, al su uveli listu cekanja (jer je bolnica pocela narucivati lijekove), narucili su me za 12 mj.  a javili su mi se pocetkom 9 mj. da su lijekovi stigli, sljedeci tjedan sam se narucila kod dr. P i sad cekam MC i startamo... relativno brzo to ide kod njega, ne mogu se pozaliti... a sto se tice godinica ja sam ti 29, skoro 30, a MM 31.

----------


## AnaMarija34

Martineza...pa ti si super što se tiče godina...kada bih ja bila barem u istim....ja sam relativno kasno krenula u postupke, sa 34...ali sam zato za nepuna tri mj. bila trudna... imala sa sreće....trebala sam amlo ranije krenuti...ali eto....ito se zove život....sada ću otići na razgovor kod dr. P.....pa ću vidjeti koliko bih morala čekati....mislila sam čak sutra, ali ne uspijem, pa ću možda idući petak.....

----------


## NINA30

Zar se toliko dugo čeka na IVF?!Ja sam kontala dr.sad predložiti (u biti sam mi je natuknuo u poruci) na probamo taj IVF budući da 3 AIH su bila bez rezultata neželim gubiti vrijeme više bezveze izluđuje me to...raspitujem se kakvo je stanje u ZG možda da tamo idem...neznam ni sama.... sljedeći tjedan sam naručena kod dr.P

----------


## m arta

nina30, ako ti je dr sam predložio, napravi bar prvi IVF u KBO. ipak ti je bliže, a nakon toga češ znati kakva ti je situacija, tj. kako reagiraš na stimulaciju. pa ovisno o tome možeš planirati ako ti ne uspije od prve, šta ćeš i gdje dalje.

anamarija34, meni je dr rekao da se na prvi IVF čeka godinu dana. javi šta ti je rekao dr u petak.

ja u petak imam punkciju. dočekala sam napokon svoj prvi stimulirani IVF. 
za sad smo svi zadovoljni, nadam se da će se tako i završiti ovaj postupak i da neću morati smišljati plan za dalje. jer kako mi savjetuju moje "koke" u klubu 39+ nemam više šta čekati u HR, nego da put Slovenije ostvarim svoj san.

----------


## AnaMarija34

anamarija34, meni je dr rekao da se na prvi IVF čeka godinu dana. javi šta ti je rekao dr u petak.

M arta...ništa od petka ne mogu izaći sposla, mislim da ću negdje pisati godišnji oko sredine mj. pa ću otići....iskreno dati kažem, pa nisam baš spremna čekati godinu dana na postupak...razmažena sam još kod mog prvog postupka na VV, kada sam im se javila 15.09. i 3.12. imala ET....pa sad mislim da to uvijek ide lako i na brzinu....hihihihiiii...izgelda da ću se morati spustiti.....  :Smile: 

Tebi želi sreću u petak na punkciji, nadam se da će te uspavati...ja sam išla bez anestezije, sva sreće (ili nesreća) što sam imala samo 3 j.s., pa je prošlo brzo....

----------


## NINA30

Ja idem u utorak kod dr.pa ja ću prolupati ako budem stvarno morala čekati godinu dana?!!!!!čovječe nema šanse morat ću nešto ubaciti.........propucati se


marta sretno!

----------


## m arta

anamarija, vidjet ćeš šta će ti dr reći kad dođeš, pa onda odluči. kod kojeg dr si išla na VV?

nina, ti si već 2,5 godine koliko vidim u ovim vodama, pa ti je dr možda i sam sad predložio na IVF kako si rekla. možda ćeš onda doći ranije na red. ako ne razmotri neku drugu mogućnost.

----------


## Tinkica

Pa je li to do organizacije ili čega već,mislim,nije mi jasno da se u Os čeka i godinu dana na postupak!! Nije ni čudo da ih se proziva!

----------


## m arta

Tinkica, i u Zgb se čeka cca godinu dana. naravno jako ovisi o nalazima, ako su svi nalazi uredu kao kod većine, onda se ide prvo na inseminacije i to onda traje.

----------


## Tinkica

Na našu žalost,relativno brzo smo došli do termina za postupak-no VV zeznuo i sad će proći i više od godine da išta krene...al nada zadnja umire  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

Tinkica, i ja sam bila u 06/10. na VV i dr L. nam je rekao da se javimo krajem 09.mj. za dogovor za IVF.
Sad mi je drago da nismo čekali na taj dogovor.

----------


## Tinkica

Ja sam bila dovoljno "pametna" pa čekala i sad ćorak  :Sad: (
Malo za reći da sam pop.....,jadna do neba.

----------


## m arta

Tinkica, žao mi je. mogu mislit kako ti je sad.
šta si onda odlučila sad?
ideš probati u Vinogradsku ili ćeš probati u KBO?
ti si na VV išla kod dr L?
pošto pacijentice koje su kod dr A. ipak nastavljaju normalno raditi.

----------


## Bea

evo ja se nisam dugo javljala. malo odmaram i polako se pripremam za Zgb.
Čula sam da će dr. R. Dimitrović otići s IVF-a u privatnike. Pitam se šta se to događa. Da li samo bogati mogu imati dijete?

----------


## m arta

> evo ja se nisam dugo javljala. malo odmaram i polako se pripremam za Zgb.
> Čula sam da će dr. R. Dimitrović otići s IVF-a u privatnike. Pitam se šta se to događa. Da li samo bogati mogu imati dijete?



bea, a u kojoj je bolnici radio?

----------


## sg12

Pa koliko ja znam IVF polilinika je vec privatna.

----------


## Kadauna

ta je liječnica radila u IVF poliklinici, dakle privatno i da .... ako odlazi privatno onda odlazi iz privatne ordinacije u drugu privatnu. 
*
A to da će samo bogati moći na IVF, to se treba zahvaliti našem VELEministru koji ne samo da je veličanstveno odradio zdravstvenu reformu nego je i veličanstveno odradio degradiranje potpomognute oplodnje u Hrvatskoj, čestitam ministre, sad Hrvatska ima najmanju stopu uspješnosti u Europi....................... ma koliko god Vi iskrivili brojke!*

----------


## AnaMarija34

[QUOTE=m arta;1712646]anamarija, vidjet ćeš šta će ti dr reći kad dođeš, pa onda odluči. kod kojeg dr si išla na VV?

m arta....nije me bilo neko vrijeme.....išla sam kod dr. A...i preporučila bih ga svakome...toliko je pažljiv i susretljiv, da je meni bilo neugodno nisam znala čime da mu uzvratim...(zamisli koliko je meni susretljivosti trebalo kad nisam iz ZG.)....

Mislim da sam pročitala negdje da ti se nije oplodila niti jedna stanica u Osijeku jer ne rade ICSI...da li je točno....meni je biologica u OS., rekla prije nego što sam otišla na VV, da idem dalje upravo iz tog razloga, ako slučajno znog nalaza spermiograma (koji je varirao) bude potrebe za ICSI, oni to neće moći izvesti...čak mi je palo na pamet, da prije dr. odem na razgovor kod nje, i iskrteno ju pitam za mišljenje...tada mi je rekla "da ste otišli na VV, dijete bi vam već išlo u školu" i mi smo ju poslušali....sad već ide u vrtić....hihihiiiii.....

----------


## m arta

AnaMarija34, ne znam šta bi ti rekla. nemam volje za ničim, toliki trud ni za što. mislila sam kako sam dobro napravila kad sam podigla lijekove kad su me zvali iz KBO, pogotovo kad sam pročitala ovo sad na VV.
ma ne znam nisam pametna.
al mi je MM rekao da se više nećemo zezati sa hrvatskim bolnicama i idemo u Prag.
nekako ćemo skupiti novce i idemo tamo gdje nam mogu pružiti SVE šta se u današnje vrijeme može dobiti u polju umjetne oplodnje.
nisam ni mislila da sam toliki domoljub, kad se nisam već prije dala nagovoriti za postupak izvan naših granica.
stalno sam mislila, pa i kod nas rade sve kao i vani.  aha, malo morgen. baš sam budala što se nisam davno pokupila kad su mi govorili.
al kad je taj novac uvijek problem. :Evil or Very Mad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## AnaMarija34

m arta ...znam kako se osjećaš, ja sam imala toliko povjerenje u VV, a prethodno nisam bila po forumima tako da nisam znala puno što se događa...iskreno nisam niti pomislila ići van ili privatno, jer nisam sumnjala u ničiju stručnost...(to je bilo izgleda zbog neiskustva)....... imala sam možda rijetku sreću da ide sve glatko, tako da mogu jedino reći da svatko mora odabrati svoj put ma gdje ga vodio!

Sad evo tako malo čitam forume i ne mogu vjerovati što se sve događa....i kao što si napisala "uvjek taj novac", žalosno ali istinito....želim ti puno sreće i kad bih ti mogla pomoći rado bih...

----------


## m arta

AnaMarija34., hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## Tinkica

> Tinkica, žao mi je. mogu mislit kako ti je sad.
> šta si onda odlučila sad?
> ideš probati u Vinogradsku ili ćeš probati u KBO?
> ti si na VV išla kod dr L?
> pošto pacijentice koje su kod dr A. ipak nastavljaju normalno raditi.


Bili smo kod dr L,sad smo se odlućili ići u Sloveniju. Jučer smo bili na pregledu i konzultacijama i čim dobijem M,krećemo...pa kako nam bude!

----------


## m arta

želim ti puno sreće!
mi ćemo u Prag u 01/2011.

----------


## glacova

m arta,znači odluka je pala!?

----------


## m arta

je glacova, već smo kontaktirali...

----------


## Tinkica

m arta puno sreće u Pragu,i svima ostalima naravno gdje god išli!

----------


## martineza

drage moje, samo da vam pohvalim moju skolsku, presretna sam,  isla je 1 put na AIH i beta joj je pozitivna......znaci moze se u os,....ko dr. P je isto kao i ja....

----------


## Cannisa

Čestitke tvojoj prijateljici....istina je može se u  Os AIH, dr. P je odličan liječnik , ali IVF je sasvim druga priča , sve zavisi o dg. i ne treba tako generalizirati. Što se tiče Os postoje jako jako veliki nedostatci i o tome se stalno priča, tako da za većinu parova uoće ne može biti opcija izbora!
Dugo se čekaju lijekovi, ne radi se ICSI i nema smrzavanja j.st...

----------


## m arta

> Čestitke tvojoj prijateljici....istina je može se u  Os AIH, dr. P je odličan liječnik , ali IVF je sasvim druga priča , sve zavisi o dg. i ne treba tako generalizirati. Što se tiče Os postoje jako jako veliki nedostatci i o tome se stalno priča, tako da za većinu parova uoće ne može biti opcija izbora!
> Dugo se čekaju lijekovi, ne radi se ICSI i nema smrzavanja j.st...


potpisujem Cannisu.

i moja kolegica na poslu je od prvi puta ostala trudna AIH kod dr P.

----------


## ina33

Martineza, onaj koji uspije u AIH-u... najčešće bi uspio i prirodno, možda malo kasnije. To su ljudi kojima treba samo blagi MPO "push" da se stvar malo ubrza. Onaj tko ima ozbiljnu dg. i treba IVF, to je sasvim druga priča.

----------


## m arta

ina33, istina!

----------


## NINA30

Naručila sam se u Vinogradsku na pregled...idem po neko drugo mišljenje...nekako mi je sve ovdje sporo....

----------


## Bea

nina30 za kada su te naručili. planiram ići isto u vinogradsku pa se malo raspitujem.

----------


## NINA30

> nina30 za kada su te naručili. planiram ići isto u vinogradsku pa se malo raspitujem.


sljedeći utorak brzooo nisam se nadala

----------


## martineza

> Čestitke tvojoj prijateljici....istina je može se u  Os AIH, dr. P je odličan liječnik , ali IVF je sasvim druga priča , sve zavisi o dg. i ne treba tako generalizirati. Što se tiče Os postoje jako jako veliki nedostatci i o tome se stalno priča, tako da za većinu parova uoće ne može biti opcija izbora!
> Dugo se čekaju lijekovi, ne radi se ICSI i nema smrzavanja j.st...


evo male obavijesti, ja idem u os i meni su radili ICSI...

----------


## m arta

> evo male obavijesti, ja idem u os i meni su radili ICSI...



martineza kad si bila?
ja sam imala punkciju 01.10. i  04.10. kad smo zvali biologicu nam je ljutito rekla "... rekla sam vam u 05.mj. da idete negdje gdje se radi ICSI, ja vam ovdje to nemogu napraviti."

zar je naučila raditi za deset dana?
ne razumijem!

----------


## m arta

ja jesam u 06.mj bila kod dr Lučingera, al kako sam već napisala, iz KBO su me zvali da su mi došli lijekovi i ja to nisam htjela propustiti, a i prijateljica je zvala u to vrijeme biologicu i pitala ju da li radi ICSI i ona joj je odgovorila da radi.
tako da zaista ne mogu razumjeti onakav njen odgovor. samim tim što sam ja dobila 7 JS, od kojih je ona bacila 4 i od 3 se na kraju nije ništa oplodilo. ovako sad stalno mislim, da su svih 7 oplođene, možda bi se od njih bar jedna oplodila.

----------


## m arta

martineza, oprosti od šoka i razočarenja u KBO ti nisam čestitala i držim fige za pozitivnu betu!  :Smile:

----------


## Cannisa

Ispričavam se ako sam dala krivu info o ICSI, početkom 10 mj. znam da se nije radilo, što je m arta i sada potvrdila. Znači da je to nešto jako friško. A dal se j.st. smrzavaju?

----------


## m arta

Cannisa, ja sam čula iz pouzdanih izvora da je biologica nekima potvrdila da se kod nas radi ICSI i prije mog postupka.
a martineza je bila ni 10 dana nakon mene. mislim, halo, zar je bilogovica naučila raditi za cca 10 dana. to su gluposti.
meni je drago za martinezu, al i ja počinjem biti na strani onih koji više ne vjeruju našem IVF centru u KBO i to mi je jako žao.

----------


## m arta

cannisa, a što se tiće zamrzavanja, toga ni prije nije bilo u KBO. tako da nažalost zamrzavanja do daljnjeg nema  kod nas jer za to treba oprema koje ovdje nema.

----------


## mimi3

Cure,icsi se tek nedavno počeo raditi u kbo, tek nedavno je tigao i stroj i čekali su biologa koji će navodno preuzeti rad na vv(ali ne puno radno vrijeme),da uputi biologicu u rad. On ju je učio i ivf prije puno godina. Radio je na klinikama po Austriji,glasi za vrhunskog.Samo što je bio s njom 3 dana,odnosno pomogao joj je napraviti 1 icsi u kbo. Trebat će vremena dok se biologica usavrši,jer za uspjeh postupka ona je od velike važnosti i bitno je kako odradi svoj dio posla. Nadam se da će biti uspješno za sve koji pokušaju ovdje. :Smile:

----------


## mimi3

evo samo da se ispravim. Nije radio u Austriji , već u Njemačkoj,svi ga hvale i mislim da će vv dobit dostojnu zamjenu za dr. Lučingera, šteta što ne ostaje u kbo. martineza, ti si imala njega prisutnog na svojoj icsici, i šanse su ti sigurno puno veće nego da nije bio. zato sretno i da bude bingo!!!!

----------


## m arta

mimi3, hoćeš reći da je dr Kniewald bio u KBO učiti biologicu? pa to je super i super ako je on bio martinezi, ja sam već puno čula o njemu i sve naj, naj, najbolje.
zaista šteta da nije mogao duže ostati uz nju, jer i ja smatram da je ona NAJBITNIJA u cijelom postupku, a ne ginekolog.

----------


## Kadauna

Aleluja, ajde da napokon ima mogućnost ICSI-a u Osijeku, žao mi je M arta što ti nisi bila te sreće prije samo par tjedana. 

Kniewald je vrstan biolog, već sam to napisala na topicu VV, on je radio godinama u Njemačkoj i preuzet će neki dio rada na Vuk Vrhovcu u ZAgrebu, iako je non-stop zauzet i honorarnim radom skoro po cijeloj bivšoj Jugi (Srbija, Makedonija, BiH, C. Gora)...... Nažalost on samo može pokušati biti dostojna zamjena Lani - biologici na Vuk Vrhovcu, nažalost ne može zamijeniti i MPO liječnika koji je otišao s Vuka - dr. Lučingera. 

SRETNO OSJEČANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## martineza

hvala draga m arta, ovako ja sam ti 13.10. bila na punkciji, poslije punkcije me obisao dr. i rekao da postoji mogucnost da ce biti ICSI, ali da to sve ovisi o biologinji. 15.10. isla na vracanje i pitam biologinju kako su oplodjenje mrvice, kaze ICSI metodom ( iako su zadnji put se same oplodile, pa mi bas nije jasno, al valjda oni znaju)...

----------


## missy

:Klap:   Jao *martineza*,želim ti lijepu veeeliku betu!!!!

----------


## martineza

drage moje, na mojoj punkciji je bio prisutan jedan gospodin koji se predstavio i rukovao samnom prije punkcije, na zalost od nervoze nisam zapamtila njegovo ime, samo vam mogu reci da je celav i da je stariji covjek...i sto vam jos mogu potvrditi da mi je sestra ester rekla na transferu da je taj gospodin poznat i vrlo vazan za umjetnu oplodnju...ostalo vam na zalost ne mogu nista reci...jer ja kad vam udjem u salu toliko brbljam da ubijem tremu da uopce nisam svjesna sto se dogadja oko mene.. zao mi je sto vam nisam od neke pomoci....

----------


## martineza

hvala svima na lijepim zeljama  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

martineza, ma dosta si rekla, samim tim što smo već čuli o kojem se dr radi, pa si ti to samo potvrdila.
i puno sreće ti želim i držim fige za 29.10. i veliku betu!!

----------


## Kadauna

to ti je sigurno bio Alfred Kniewald, bioolog koji je očito učio OS biologe kako se radi ICSI  :Smile: )

G. Kniewald inače sad radi uglavnom za Vuk Vrhovec u Zagrebu i da velika je faca među biolozima.............. 

SRETNO,* Martinez!!*

Martinez, kakve su ti embrije vratili, koliko  brojčano, koliko su imali stanica?

----------


## majica777

Bok cure, ja sam nova na forumu, inače "školska" od martineze. Nama je uspio prvi AIH i jako smo sretni. Međutim, prijavila sam se najvećim dijelom jer bih htjela biti od pomoći sa svojim iskustvima u godinama neplodnosti. Jako sam se rastužila na komentare ine33 i cannise jer su tako negativne. martineza je ovo objavila kako bi vam dala podršku i nadu, a najviše osjećaj sigurnosti da se uspjeva i u Osijeku. Svjesna sam da se AIH i IVF ne mogu mjeriti po težini, ali ono što mi vidimo u čekaonici su oni koji nisu još uspjeli, a ja ih znam već dosta koji su i kod dr.P i kod dr.V uspjeli i s AIH i IVF metodom. Sve mi znamo što neplodnost nosi sa sobom i da je negativnost dio nje, ali barem ovdje se trebamo truditi biti pozitivne. Eto toliko od mene za prvi put...

----------


## Cannisa

Draga majica777 jako mi je žao što sam te rastužila, to mi nije ni najmanje bila namjera. Nisam negativna, i neznam is čega to izčitvaš?
samo sam realno napisala da u KBO nema smrzavanja j.st. Nama koji smo kanditati za IVF / ICSI je to jako bitno. Za AIH nije. Napisala si da si godinama sa iskustvom neplodnosti , a napravljen jedan AIH .......

----------


## majica777

draga cannisa, ja sam u braku već 8 godinu, i svo vrijeme sam se liječila alternativnim metodama i uzdala se u majku prirodu, ali kad već dođeš u godine kada ti nije svejedno onda moraš krenuti na MPO. Da smo mi mogli ostvariti trudnoću prirodnim putem, sigurna sam da bi se u ovih 8 godina već ostvarila. Smatram da je sve moguće, a najvažniji je psihički faktor. Ja sam naravno svim srcem željela dijete, ali na ovaj postupak sam išla više s mišlju kako prvi AIH većinom ne uspjeva i nisam uopće ništa očekivala. Bilo mi je dovoljno samo to što sam uopće krenula kod dr.P. I evo trudnoća je tu. Malo imamo problema s ranim krvarenjem ali se nadamo najboljem.

----------


## m arta

majica777, želim ti sretnu i kako se kaže školsku trudnoću, ali ne znam što te to povrijedilo kod ine i cannise. one su samo iznijele neke činjenice i svoja iskustva.
ovaj forum je da razmjenjujemo informacije i da se ako nam dođe i ispušemo malo, i da dobijemo utjehu kad nam je teško i da pohvalimo kad imamo potrebu.
sretno.

cannisa, šta ima kod vas?
matrineza, kako si ti?

nina30, jesi billa u Vinogradskoj?

Bea, šta im kod tebe?

kriistiina :Heart: 

pozdrav svima! :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Majica777 mislim da nisi u pravu kada misliš da su cure negativne! Dapače, svaka informacija o pojedinoj klinici, njezinom načinu rada, metodama kako se radi i ljudima koji rade na njoj daje svakome od nas na ovim stranicama mogućnost da prije nego što krenemo u postupak poberemo što više informacija koje nam trebaju i odlučimo gdje i kako krenuti. Imamo različite dijagnoze i različite financijske mogućnosti, pa u skladu s time svaka od nas izabire što misli da je najbolje za nju. Meni i MM da nije bilo RODE i različitih iskustava ovih žena koje međusobno dijelimo sigurno ne bi u tako kratkom vremenu ušla u MPO priču.

----------


## m arta

modesty4, upravu si. meni je žao što nisam došla ranije na forum, neke stvari bi sigurno drugačije napravila, al dobro, šta je tu je idemo dalje i meni ovaj forum jako puno informacija daje.
btw, šta ima kod tebe? ne stignem ovih dana baš na forum, pa nisam čitala jel ima kakvih novosti na drugim temama.
ti si čekalica bete, jel?

----------


## modesty4

m arta čekamo 3.11. kao ozeblo sunce i nadamo se pozitivnoj beti!!

----------


## m arta

držim ti fige, jako!!!!
 :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Cannisa

m arta......ovaj mjesec idemo pokušati s odmrznutim j.st., imam ih za 2 postupka
modesty4......držimo fige
majica777.....imala sam i ja početničku sreću, ali nažalost na kraju nije dobro završilo.  Nadam se da će kod tebe biti sve ok, i želim ti urednu i školsku trudnoću . Pozivam te da nam se pridružiš na našoj slijedećoj osječkoj kavici

osječka kavica? cure dal ste za? javite se
gdje nam je kriistina?

----------


## NINA30

U utorak sam bila u ZG, u Vinogradskoj primio me je dr.T i samo mogu reći da sam razočarana ušli smo i izašli u roku od 5-8min.nije me čak niti pregledao UZV.!Krivo mi je što sam upoće išla tamo prešla put bezveze...... jedino što mi je dao neke dodatne hormone da izvadim (ali i tu je njegova pretpostavka da je sve u redu) .....i tako sad sam trenutno na komifenu mislim da ću u utorak na folikometriju pa ću se dogovoriti za inseminaciju kod dr.P tu u Osijeku.Jedino što mi preostaje ispucati tih 5 inseminacija pa onda ići na IVF (takva je procedura i u Vinogradskoj u mom slučaju).
Neznam što više reći sve u redu sve u redu a nikako do trudnoće stvarno se počinjem pitati tko je tu više lud!?vjerojatno ja  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Ja sam iz Vk, ali sam za kavicu!!
Nina 30 uopće mi nije jasno zašto bi ti morala na 5 Aih-a? To nije nigdje propisano i sve se može sa dr.dogovoriti. Ja sam napravila 2 u 6 mjeseci i kada smo vidjeli da tu nema ništa odmah smo išli na dogovor za IVF. Naime i kod mene je sve uredu i MM ima malo lošiji spremiogram, ali nakon 7 godina pokušavanja prirodnoga, ciljanih, i 2 AIH-a nemamo više što razovarati o AIH-u.
Samo sam ti htjela reći da godine klize, a kasnije je sve teže...

----------


## NINA30

Meni se uopće ne ide na taj AIH-i čini mi se da je to bezveze samo mi vrijeme prolazi a opet mislim bolje išta nego ništa..Pitat ću za IVF ništa mi drugo ne preostaje.
Na kavu bih rado s vama ali kao i obično moje božanstveno radno vrijeme je nemoguće tako da vjerojatno neću moći doći
I ja sam iz VK

----------


## Cannisa

Što se kavice tiče, voljela bih da dođete oba dvije . S obzirom da ste iz Vk , predložite vrijeme koje Vam odgovara, pa ćemo se nekako prilagoditi. 
A što se AIH-a tiče, mislim da ga treba probati svakako na početku, ali ne puno postupaka jer se na to izgubi puno vremena. Ja sam ih prošla 4 pa znam.

----------


## modesty4

Meni pašu svi popodnevni termini od 5 na dalje ( zbog posla )!

----------


## m arta

podignut ću ponovo temu osječka kavica za dogovore...

nina30, to bi ti bio 3. AIH, koliko sam vidjela u tvom potpisu. jesi sve radila kod dr P.?
Jel ti on najavio ako si išla kod njega kad možeš očekivati IVF eventualno?
to te pitam jer znam za dvije njegove pacijentice koje su se odlučile za ZGB, jer im je on jasno rekao da IVF mogu raditi možda kroz godinu dana,a već su obadvije prošle 3 inseminacije.

----------


## majica777

draga cannisa, hvala na pozivu za kavicu. Obzirom da mirujem kod kuće neznam dali ću moći. U četvrtak idem na kontrolu pa ću znati više... Ali ako mi bude dobro radujem se kavici...

----------


## NINA30

Imala sam 2 AIH do sada (sad bih trebala imati treći) sve kod dr.P.Zadnji put mi je rekao da AIH ima smisla raditi do 5 puta nakon toga IVF nije mi ništa direktno rekao kada bih došla na red ali između redaka sam zaključila da bih čekala sigurno barem godinu dana (to mi je stvarno nevjerojatno)!!Zbog toga sam išla u ZG u Vinogradsku da čujem što će mi dr.T reći i rekao mi je isto što i dr.P????Bila sam skroz iznenađena,ne želim da mi se inseminacija radi u ZG to mogu i ovdje nemislim da bih oni bili išta uspješniji nego li KBO.Vidjela sam po forumima da su cure nakon 2,3 AIH išle odmah na IVF.
Možda da pokušam u neku dr.ZG bolnicu neznam što da radim

----------


## m arta

nina30, to što si napisala sam i ja zaključila kad sam bila prije zadnjeg postupka kod mog dr-a. što se tiče Zgb, ako ideš u državne bolnice sad se svagdje čeka.
sad sve više dolazi do izražaja ovaj degradirajući milinovećev zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji.
ako želimo imati bebu moramo platiti.
a ako već plaćamo, onda je bolje izvan granica RH, jer zakon je jednak i u državnim i u privatnim bolnicama što se tiće oplodnje samo 3 JS i ne zamrzavanja embrija. 
jedino što kod privatnika dođeš odmah na red.
iskreno ne znam šta bi ti savjetovala, ali da si u nezavidnoj situaciji, jesi. 
znaš da moraš sama odlučiti šta da radiš, al eto pokušaj što bolje odlučiti na temelju drugih iskustava, to ti jedino mogu savjetovati.

i ja sam mislila da se u vinogradskoj može odmah doći na red, tj. ići u postupak IVF, tako sam čula da je do sada bilo, ali se očito i to promjenilo. žao mi je.
možeš možda probati u Petrovu. tamo ipak ima najviše doktora koji se bave MPO-m a i imaju navodno najnoviju opremu.

----------


## martineza

evo i mene drage moje, samo da vas obavjestim. betica jedva 6, al ja sam vec 27.10. pocela lagano krvartiti....idemo dalje...kad dodjemo na red (11. 2011.)
pozzz svima

----------


## m arta

martineza, žao mi je. bila sam uvjrena da ćeš biti trudnica. :Sad: 
želim ti da se oporaviš i svježa u nove pobjede! :Love: 
11/2011. - tako velika pauza?

----------


## martineza

draga moja m arta, lista se u os povecala, tako da bi tek u 11 mj 2011 trebala biti na redu za lijekove...imam jedno pitanjce...ako mi netko moze pomoci...u utorak sam bila kod svog dr. i pitala ga da li mi moze reci koji bi otprilike bili razlozi zasto mi se ne uhvate mrvice, i da li postoji kakvo testiranje, njegov odgovor je bio da je uzrok stres...to mi zvuci kao kad ne znaju sta je i kako je pa onda sve svale na stres...

----------


## Superman

draga *martineza*, misteriju implantacije nije još nitko riješio... zašto se ponekad savršeni embriji ne implantiraju, a neki s mršavim šansama implantiraju, ne zna nitko. samo budi uporna, jednom će se poklopiti i tvoje zvijezde.

sretno, cure!  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

martineza, nažalost kako supermen kaže, tako je.

eto jučer sam čula da je prije nešto više godina u Zgb u jednoj klinici jedan par bezuspješno pokušavao, da bi nakon cca 4. IVF-a oni sami došli do spoznaje da bi možda trebali vaditi krv na ženine hormone (jer jedan jaako poznati dr im to uopće nikad nije rekao da naprave) i naravno, veliko razočarenje, žena uopće ne može ostati trudna.
nakon toga su usvojili jednog divnog dečkića i sad su jako sretni.
al kažu da su kroz trnovit put prošli do svoje sreće.

ja sad idem sama na svoje inzistiranje ponovo vaditi hormone, jer moji su stari 2 godine. al to nikog baš nije zanimalo. ja se nadam da se nije pogoršao nalaz, jer za sada je bilo sve o.k.

----------


## NINA30

I ja sam konačno dobila za vaditi hormone (iako oni davni davni su ok)ali eto baš me zanima što će oni reći.
Čitala sam po forumima da je neka cura pila nekakve biljne pripravke jer je navodno imala "alergiju"na spermu (kod njih je inače bilo sve ok ali do trudnoće nikako nije dolazilo) neznam sada u kakvom je stanju možda je i ostala trudna trebala bi malo obići forume baš me zanima možda je neka od vas to i pročitala.
Jel koja od vas uzimam kojekave te pripravke jel to što pomaže?!
Martineza iskreno mi je žao  :Love:  ali nemoj gubiti nadu

----------


## martineza

draga nina30, ja sam ti prije ovog postupka (2 mj) pila macinu travu ili dobro poznatu ocajnicu u narodu, dobila sam je u rinfuzi od legicine nane iz bosne...jedino sto mogu potvrditi, da mi je ciklus koji je bio malo poremecen, vratio u normalu, skolski 28 dana...i da sam plodne dane mogla primjetiti...e sad da li su zbog toga i na punkciji bile bolje jajne stanice, to ti ne bi mogla reci, jer sam prestala piti kad sam krenula s stimulacijom... treba probati, pa to su samo cajevi koji ne mogu nastetiti, al ne treba zbog toga zanemariti lijecnika...

----------


## Miss July

Eto da Vam se i ja pridružim. Već sam 6 god u postupcima MPO i prošla sam AIH u Osijeku (kod Šijanovića i Popovića), pa VV, Maribor, nešto smo se dogovarali s Austrijancima Kindrewunsch institut u Gracu (što vam ne bi preporučila), da bi se dogovorili za postupak kod Škvorca. Iz moga iskustva mogu Vam reći da je Osijek dobar za AIH, a za sve ostalo bi Vam preporučila Zagreb ili inozemstvo. Popović je uporan i trudi se (da li još traži vađenje estradiola svaki dan?), no njemu je oplodnja samo dio posla koji obavlja i to se osjeti, ma koliko se on trudio. Šijanovica boli briga za pacijentice, bar je tako bilo 2005. kada smo mi bili kod njega. Možda se i on sada promijenio jer sam ga viđala na VV na oplodnji sa ženom, pa je na vlastitoj koži osjetio što je to. Maribor je dobar za mlađe pacijentice jer oni šibaju nakakv dugi protokol (2. mj. kontracpcije, pa 20 dana decapeptyla ili superfacta i gonali ili menopuri), labaratorij im je strašan ali nemaju osobni pristup pacijenticama.Svi su jako susretljivi i ljubazni i čovjek se ne osjeća tamo kao komad mesa. Neki od vas će reći da sam negativna no to je samo moje viđenje stvari. Voljela bih da sam to što sada prenosim vama znala prije 6 godina. Možda bi do sada bila trudna i ne bi dogurala do 40 bez djeteta. Neke pogreške su radili liječnici ( na VV sam dva puta izovulirala), a neke samo radili sami (čekali Maribor kao da je to neki sveti gral i izgubili 2 godine koje mi sada fale.

----------


## gianna

Hvala Miss July.
Korisni savjeti...
Subjektivan dojam...Teško se odljepiti od P. i otići u Zg (ili već gdje) baš zbog toga što je savjestan i sluša pacijentice. Osim toga i simpatičan je  :Smile: 
Nažalost, uz njegovu ekipu (biolog!) i što radi sa kompletnim ženskim rodom - svih fela bolesti, nije najbolji odabir za ivf.
Inseminacija u Os, ok!

----------


## m arta

Miss July, žao mi je što si prošla toliko toga uzalud. u potpunosti te razumijem u svemu. 
i ja bi da sam neke stvari znala prije sigurno drugačije napravila. al šta je tu je.
znači ti si sad u postupku u Škvorcu?
želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## Cannisa

Miss July, dobro nam došla i hvala na savjetima i iskustvima koje dijeliš. U potpunosti se slažem s tobom. Nadam se da će ta sva naša iskustva nekome možda pomoći, da donese pravu odluku u pravom trenutku. Da ne izgube dragocijeno vrijeme kao i neke od nas.
gianna ...također si u pravu, slažem se i s tobom
Cure želim vam puno sreće u postupcima!

----------


## Miss July

Dogovaram se s Škvorcom, čini mi se u redu. Skoro je pao u nesvjest kada je čuo da nitko  od 2005. nije tražio da ponovim hormone. S njim rade Kniewaldi, pa je i to bilo presudno za našu odluku gdje ćemo. Na kraju smo se odlučili za Hrvatsku jer sam u Mb na onim njihovim dugim protokolima imala 2 do 4 oplođene jane stanice, pa ako je tako ne moramo u inozemstvo. Jedino će biti problem ako sada budem išla na kratki protokol, pa da imam više  jajnih stanica. Na VV sam imala 15, doduše prije 2 godine. Vidjet ćemo kada izvadim hormone. Škvorc je  rekao da neke žene mojih godina mogu biti u predmenopauzi, što dodatno otežava stvari.Odgovrila sam mu da sam svjesna svega toga, no da još nisam spremna odustati.

----------


## Miss July

Dogovaram se s Škvorcom, čini mi se u redu. Skoro je pao u nesvjest kada je čuo da nitko  od 2005. nije tražio da ponovim hormone. S njim rade Kniewaldi, pa je i to bilo presudno za našu odluku gdje ćemo. Na kraju smo se odlučili za Hrvatsku jer sam u Mb na onim njihovim dugim protokolima imala 2 do 4 oplođene jane stanice, pa ako je tako ne moramo u inozemstvo. Jedino će biti problem ako sada budem išla na kratki protokol, pa da imam više  jajnih stanica. Na VV sam imala 15, doduše prije 2 godine. Vidjet ćemo kada izvadim hormone. Škvorc je  rekao da neke žene mojih godina mogu biti u predmenopauzi, što dodatno otežava stvari.Odgovrila sam mu da sam svjesna svega toga, no da još nisam spremna odustati.Hvala Vam

----------


## m arta

Miss July, i meni su savjetovale forumašice koje su već duže u ovim vodama da ne idem u Sloveniju nego u Prag, baš zbog godina.
ja sam se dogovorila sa PFC-om za siječanj. sad trebam obaviti pretrage koje su mi tražili.
Slažem se s tobom za dr Kniewalda, da ti je on bio glavni razlog što si izabrala Škvorc.
ja čekam M pa idem vaditi hormone 3dc (tako su oni tražili). inače sam zadnju put vadila i prvi put 11/2008.g.
jel pišeš na temi priatne klinike? da te malo pratim.

----------


## Miss July

m arta sa Pragom nemam iskustava, no oni koje znam a bili su u Pragu su vrlo zadovoljni i trudni, pa vjerujem da nećeš pogriješiti. Nisam išla na privatne no moram se uključiti. Malo njih ide kod Škvorca pa baš nemam s kim izmjenjivati iskustva, no mislim da se nećemo promašiti jer i mene zanima kako ćeš proći u Pragu.

----------


## m arta

Miss July, i ja tebi želim puno sreće kod Škvorca i nadam se da ćeš pisati malo na onoj temi, možda i naiđeš još nekog da ide tamo ili je možda bio, pa ti kaže kakvu dobru informaciju. :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

bok, dugo vas čitam i pratim "stanje" ali nemam baš volje pisati jer dosta je razočarenja u meni.
draga marta i miss july, i sve ostale drage ženice, htjela sam vam reći da obvezno idete vaditi hormone, znam da je to teško kod naših dr.dobiti ali.... da mi je dr.dao vaditi hormone poslije spontanog, možda bih izbjegla da mi iduća trudnoća bude izvanmaternična jer sam sada (5 mj.nakon izvanm.tr) vadila hormone (opet vrlo škrt izbor, grrrrr) i pokazalo se da imam progesterona iznad gornje granice(92), a kako mi je prije godinu dana bio ispod donje granice (12) u drugoj trudnoći dr.P.me nakon AIHa kljukao ogromnim količinama utrogestana (progesteron) jer kao nemam dovoljno i tek sada (kada su mi stigli nalazi) čitam na netu da povišena razina progesterona dovodi do izvanm.trudnoće...užas.... samo zato što nam ne daju uputnice ???? zaista tko je tu lud????
i da!  u istoj sam situaciji kao i vi, imam 41.g.

----------


## Miss July

zlatta, žao mi je zbog izvanmatrenične. Veliki je to šok. Kod nas se štedi kako na svemu pa ni uputnice nisu iznimka. Svi oni propisuju utrogestane nakon bilo kojeg postupka potpomognute oplodnje, no nisam znala da povišen progesteron dovodi do izvanmaternične, moram to malo proučiti. Pa i ako  nećemo biti ljudi i sve ćemo gledati s financijske strane, jeftinije je izvaditi krv, nego napraviti kiretažu, no kako je kod nas sve naopako tako je onda i ovo. Znam da si razočarana jer sam i ja upala u neko stanje bezvoljnosti, no u ovim godinama se moramo boriti do zadnje jajne stanice. Drži se!

----------


## zlatta

Miss July, hvala na razumijevanju! da, moramo se boriti i borim se, samo što me nekada uhvati da bolje da pustim prirodno opet neko vrijeme, a s druge strane mi nemamo vremena i tako u krug mi misli idu. 
ne znam, probati ćemo prirodno uz klomifene pa bumo vidjeli.... 
ps. slikica ti je super  :Smile:  
sretno nam svima....

----------


## m arta

zlatta, baš sam se jučer tebe sjetila, gdje si, šta radiš?

ja imam uputnicu za hormone, i danas mi je 34.dan, kasni  i sad me strah i kad dođe M pa odem na pretrage kakav će biti nalaz. :Sad:

----------


## zlatta

draga Marta, pratim te i vidim da namjeravaš za Prag, puno ti sreće, vjerujem da Bog nagrađuje uporne koji mu kucaju i traže ga dar...
ne kužim, danas ti je 34.dan? koliko ti traje ciklus? 
i znam taj osjećaj straha jer meni je danas 14.d.c. i još imam ili smeđe pranje ili par kapi svježe krvi...totalno razočaranje, sad kada mi je prošlo 6 mjeseci čuvanja, dogodi se ovo... isto me strah nalaza...a tako sam čekala ovaj prosinac....  :Sad:

----------


## m arta

zlatta, baš sam gledala unazad koliko su mi trajali ciklusi. ima jedan od 25 dana i najduži od 36 dana, a najčešće 27 - 28 dana.
ajd onda imam još fore. :Smile: 

držim ti fige za prosinac! :Klap:

----------


## martineza

drage moje, kako ste? imali sta novoga?
Missy kako si mi? sta ima kod tebe?
pozzzz svima....  :Wink:

----------


## missy

Meni danas O-ti dc...u petak sam na uzv,pa počinjem sa pikanjem.Grrrr...
I opet prosinac,i opet ja u akciji..hm...Ajd da i to "odradim"..  :Cool:

----------


## martineza

> Meni danas O-ti dc...u petak sam na uzv,pa počinjem sa pikanjem.Grrrr...
> I opet prosinac,i opet ja u akciji..hm...Ajd da i to "odradim"..


mozes ti to....bitno da si mi u akciji......mislim na tebe...pooozzzz  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

missy, nek ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni, sretno!  :Klap: 

martineza, kako si ti? jel odmaraš i planiraš?  :Smile: 

ja čekam siječanj i onda krećem u novu akciju, ali ne u KBO, pa ne znam jel ima smisla uopće pisati na ovoj temi.

----------


## martineza

> martineza, kako si ti? jel odmaraš i planiraš? 
> 
> ja čekam siječanj i onda krećem u novu akciju, ali ne u KBO, pa ne znam jel ima smisla uopće pisati na ovoj temi.


[/QUOTE]
ja sam ti superiska, dok cekam pijuckam neke cajice....APP (ako prodje prodje)....drago mi je da ne odustajes....a sto se tice teme...naravno da ima smisla pisati na ovoj temi....pa ipak ti imas puno iskustva sto se tice KBO....nemoj nas napustati, tko ce nas onda savjetovati....  :Sad:  drzi mi se draga i sretno...  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

martineza, drago mi je da si dobro. samo ti pij čajeve, škodit neće, može samo pomoći. :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

> Meni danas O-ti dc...u petak sam na uzv,pa počinjem sa pikanjem.Grrrr...
> I opet prosinac,i opet ja u akciji..hm...Ajd da i to "odradim"..


missy, sretno. čitam tebe, tako me podsjećaš na moje..i ja sam nakon AIH u KBO imala izvanmaterničnu i pauza bila do prosinca.. možda nam ovaj prosinac bude dobitni..kako bi to bio prekrasan Božić...  možemo mi to...
u kakav postupak ideš?
meni dr.P.savjetuje IVF, meni se neda zbog hormona, koliko i što se najmanje treba primiti hormona a da me uzmu u postupak? 
Marta, koliko si ti čekala kada si se prijavila na IVF?
hvala, pozz

----------


## m arta

Marta, koliko si ti čekala kada si se prijavila na IVF?

zlatta, gdje misliš da sam se prijavila?
ja se nisam nikad prijavila za ništa, nego me moj dr vodio i preporučavao koji postupak će raditi. kad sam mu spomenula IVF. nije htio radit nego inseminaciju, tek nakon 4 neuspjele mi se smilovao i rekao da ćemo sad IVF, ali kako tad nije bilo lijekova, išli smo klomifenom, a kad ni to nije uspjelo, da se nisam rasplakala i MM pitao, pa jel se možemo ići upisati na tu listu, ko zna kad bi bila na "redu". 
ja sam nakon toga i pisala i zvala u ministarstvo, pa su mi oni i odgovorili, i to je sve došlo do mog dr-a.
al eto iako smo dobili ubrzo lijekove, nije nam pomoglo, jer od mojih dobivenih 7 JS, oni nisu smijeli oploditi više od 3 JS. a ostale su BACILI.
na kraju je ispalo da TADA nisu radili ICSI i da zbog toga nisu mogli oploditi moje 3 JS.

al meni je dosta više gubljenja vremena ovdje , pa idem izvan granica lijepe naše. :Evil or Very Mad:  :Mad:  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zlatta

marta, užasno, jako mi je žao. ne znam kada si se ti javila u KBO, ja sam se javila krajem rujna prošle godine. rezultat svega znaš. 
prošli tjedan sam krenula ponovo, prvo su me isprepadali da opet imam g.v. u rogu maternice, a kada je beta pokazala nulu onda da mi je nešto "ostalo" u maternici, da sam bila prejadna, otišla do matkovića on mi kaže da je to nekakav ožiljak i sutra opet u KBO na kontrolu. 
potpuno sam sluđena od svega jer mi m. kaže da u KBO nisu normalni što žene u našim godinama zavlače folikulometrijama, "praćenjem ovulacije", inseminacijama... umjesto da nam se objasni da je za nas najbolje ići u IVF jer plodnost nam rapidno pada. Meni je dr.P.zadnji puta preporučio IVF (što ja ne mogu prihvatiti u psihi se bojim hormona) ali u biti mi nije objasnio na način na koji je to objasnio m., jer sada su se i meni posložile neke kockice u glavi i pala sam u bed. Toliko vremena sam doista pustila kroz prste....samo da mi je netko tako točno, detaljno i logično objasnio puno toga što sada znam.
sorry, na dužem postu ali najviše sam ljuta na sebe, što prije nisam išla po drugo mišljenje nego sam se KBO držala kao pijan plota...     

ne znam koristiti ikonice (ne znam gdje su) ali u potpunosti se osjećam kao i ti i oni likovi na kraju tvog posta odgovaraju mom stanju psihe u potpunosti....

----------


## Vela

Ja sam opet bila razočarana u dr.M, malo je previše hvalio sebe i svoj rad, za KBO nije imao baš niti jednu lijepu riječ. Da bi na kraju ispalo da mi on ne može pomoći (uz svo njegovo znanje i vrhunsku opremu) već moram na laparoskopiju u bolnicu. Koliko se sjećam da mi čak predložio da odem na laparoskopiju  u Slavonski Brod ili Zagreb, malo čudno..ipak sam otišla u KBO. Sada imam drugi problem...čekanje injekcija.
Preporučam ti Zlatta da probaš nekako prijeći preko toga straha od hormna i odi se prijavi na tu listu, jer se čeka cca. 12 mjeseci, i sama vidiš kako vrijeme leti. 
Mogu samo reći da sam se ipak najviše informirala na forumu, u tih 15-ak min kod dr. obično se ne sjetim ničega važnog šta bi trebala pitati.
Sretno sada u prosincu!

----------


## m arta

zlatta, žao mi je što si to sve prošla, i stvarno je prestrašno da moramo ići platiti privatniku da nam objasni ustvari kako stvari stoje. nama je i dr L na VV sve bez dlake na jeziku rekao šta da očekujemo i mislio kako su nam to već sve objasnili u KBO. MM i ja se pogledamo sa upitnikom iznad glave.

al šta je tu je, prošlost se ne može promjeniti, al zato možemo budućnost sami isplanirati kako hoćemo. mi smo u ambulantu ASA došli u 11/2008.g. ali sam zbog mioma morala na laporoskopiju, pa sam u postupke krenula tek u 09/09. i dok smo skupili sve papire, prva inesminaciju je bila u 11/09.
meni je moj dr bio dobar, uvijek se iskreno razočarao na svaku negativnu betu, al eto, možda je mogao neke stvari drugačije napraviti, al nije i sad smo tu di jesmo i još se nadamo i vjerujemo da ćemo uspjeti dobiti našu bebicu ili dvije.  :Smile:  

sori, ne kužim zašto se boljiš IVF i stimulacije? zar misliš da ćeš u ovim našim godinama ostati trudna inseminacijom? mislim, sve je moguće, al IVF ti je sigurniji, čak u Zgb više ne rade ni IVF nego ICSI zbog toga što je tada veća šansa zatrudnjivanja.

ako nisi za ići van RH, ja ti toplo preporučujem dr L. privatno. jer to bi mi bila druga opcija, da nismo ovo odlučili.

----------


## m arta

> Ja sam opet bila razočarana u dr.M, malo je previše hvalio sebe i svoj rad, za KBO nije imao baš niti jednu lijepu riječ. Da bi na kraju ispalo da mi on ne može pomoći (uz svo njegovo znanje i vrhunsku opremu) već moram na laparoskopiju u bolnicu. Koliko se sjećam da mi čak predložio da odem na laparoskopiju u Slavonski Brod ili Zagreb, malo čudno..ipak sam otišla u KBO. Sada imam drugi problem...čekanje injekcija.
> Preporučam ti Zlatta da probaš nekako prijeći preko toga straha od hormna i odi se prijavi na tu listu, jer se čeka cca. 12 mjeseci, i sama vidiš kako vrijeme leti. 
> Mogu samo reći da sam se ipak najviše informirala na forumu, u tih 15-ak min kod dr. obično se ne sjetim ničega važnog šta bi trebala pitati.
> Sretno sada u prosincu!


 
Vela, i mene je JAKO razočarao dr M. iako nam je neke stvari opširnije objasnio. ali me razljutio kad je počeo pljuvati po mom dr. to mi je jako zasmetalo. da bi na kraju kako i ti kažeš me poslao nazad u KBO, jer nije znao-mogao ništa.
a obećavao brda i doline.predložio da nam on radi pripremu i da idemo u IVF centar (dr .Š.) na IVF, na kraju je odustao od toga nije nam rekao zašto, ma užas.

a što se tiće foruma, da sam bar puno ranije došla do toga, sigurno bi neke stvari drugačije napravila, jer ovdje sam se informirala o SVEMU.

----------


## martineza

missy, kako napredujes? kako si mi?

----------


## missy

...evo me....
Osjećam se kao robot,napuhnuta sam kao nikad i boli me uf...bila jučer na punkciji,imam 11 kvalitetnih JS,od kojih je 5 stavila na oplodnju,a ostalih 6 na smrzavanje!
Javila mi magistra danas,idem u pon. na ET,imam 3 :Saint:  spremnih za avanturu... :Grin: ....
Javim se.... :Kiss:

----------


## m arta

> ...evo me....
> Osjećam se kao robot,napuhnuta sam kao nikad i boli me uf...bila jučer na punkciji,imam 11 kvalitetnih JS,od kojih je 5 stavila na oplodnju,a ostalih 6 na smrzavanje!
> Javila mi magistra danas,idem u pon. na ET,imam 3 spremnih za avanturu.......
> Javim se....


missy, super, sretno dalje!  :Klap: 


off top. nije mi jasno da ti je oplođeno 5 JS, a zakon dozovljeno samo 3 js.
mislim, super, al recimo meni su samo 3 js oplodili od 7 js.  :Sad:

----------


## zlatta

> ...evo me....
> Osjećam se kao robot,napuhnuta sam kao nikad i boli me uf...bila jučer na punkciji,imam 11 kvalitetnih JS,od kojih je 5 stavila na oplodnju,a ostalih 6 na smrzavanje!
> Javila mi magistra danas,idem u pon. na ET,imam 3 spremnih za avanturu.......
> Javim se....


missy, sretno....  :Klap:

----------


## martineza

> ...evo me....
> Osjećam se kao robot,napuhnuta sam kao nikad i boli me uf...bila jučer na punkciji,imam 11 kvalitetnih JS,od kojih je 5 stavila na oplodnju,a ostalih 6 na smrzavanje!
> Javila mi magistra danas,idem u pon. na ET,imam 3 spremnih za avanturu.......
> Javim se....


Uljepsala si mi cijeli mjesec,.....jedva cekam ponedjeljak.....  :Smile: 
Jel se to meni cini ili u KBO ima noviteta???
Cujemo se draga, sada samo opusteno.... :Kiss:

----------


## missy

Je,je ima noviteta!
I ja ostala u čudu kad me pitala za zamrzavanje?!
Pa onda veli da im je to bonus s obzirom da su krenuli sa ICSI,pa im i lijekovi za stimulaciju,igle za punkciju i ostalo više ne radi velike probleme... yeeee bravo za nas...
@ marta-nisam baš kompetentna za komentare jer mi je ovo prvi IVF sa transferom,ali definitivno sam dobro čula kad je rekla da ih 5 stavlja na oplodnju.Mislim da tri maximalno smiju vratiti!?Dugo nisam ni surfala ni raspitivala se oko svega,bila sam na odmoru od svega,tak da.....
Da,i hvala svima! :Love:

----------


## zlatta

missy, super, 
ne znam koliko imaš godina ali navodno je nedavno usvojeno da starije rodilje mogu na taj način ići u postupak, zbog godina, sve j.s. se oplođuju, dio vraća a dio zamrzava za idući ciklus... nadam se da sam dobro skužila.  
missy, sretno...

----------


## mare41

> navodno je nedavno usvojeno da starije rodilje mogu na taj način ići u postupak, zbog godina, sve j.s. se oplođuju, dio vraća a dio zamrzava za idući ciklus... nadam se da sam dobro skužila.


 Ja kao potencijalna starija rodilja moram ovo komentirati-to je bio samo prijedlog koji nije usvojen tako da je, u najmanju ruku, čudno što je napravljeno. Znači, koliko sam shvatila, Osijek je počeo zamrzavati jajne stanice? Svaka čast.
Missy, sretno, i svima ostalim curama.

----------


## aurora39

Bok curke, evo ja sam nova na ovoj temi budući sam tek prošli mjesec krenula s postupcima u KB Osijek. Prije toga sam išla četiri puta u ZG u Vinogradsku. Prvi stimulirani ICSI tri embrija i odmah trudnoća ali na žalost u 8 tjednu missed ab. nakon toga ponovno ICSI jedan embrij ali beta 0, zatim jedan potpuni prirodnjak nema stanice, zatim ponovno stimulacija tri embrija ali beta opet nikakva. Pošto su u međuvremenu počeli raditi ICSI u KB odlučila sam prirodnjake raditi ovdje i moram vam reći da nisam imala nikakvih problema s čekanjem. Primili me odmah u prvom mogućem ciklusu a to je bilo prošli mjesec ali na žalost nije bilo vodećeg folikula pa tako sada čekam novi i idemo s klomifenima. ja sam očigledno imala sreće jer nigdje ni do sada nisu rekli da moram čekati i uvijek su me u postupke uzeli odmah. Za Vinogradsku imam samo lijepe riječi jer su tamo svi predivni (sestre, doktori, biolozi) i svakome bi ih toplo preporučila.  Ovdje sam kod dr. Š. i ne mogu se ni na njega požaliti, još jedino da konačno dočekam visoku betu. Jedino loše iskustvo je s osječkom biologicom ali kad čovijek ima cilj i to pregrmi. Vibram za sve Vas i da sve uskoro imamo visoke, visoke bete. Pozdrav svima.

----------


## missy

*aurora 39*,ma nema ni u KBO čekanja ako si na prirodnjacima ili klomifenskim postupcima,svi su super i izlaze maximalno u susret.Problem je u listi čekanja lijekova za ful stimulaciju.E to se ovdje čeka,ali navodno da ni to više neće biti taako dugo.
Ja u buši imam 3 :Saint:  koje mi je biologica velikodušno  ponudila da pogledam pod mikroskopom!Eh sad još samo da ostanu tu i sve bi bilo super!

----------


## modesty4

Cure znate li možda mora li se nešto posebno naručivati u osječkoj bolnici kada se trebaju raditi pretrage za trombofiliju?

----------


## aurora39

missy držim fige za tebe da nam uskoro javiš visoku betu  :Smile: )))) a što se čekanja tiče govorim to zato što mi je dr. Š. prošli mjesec odmah predložio stimulaciju u slijedećem ciklusu ali sam ja morala odbiti budući sam bila na menopurima u rujnu pa je tek onda predložio klomifene.

----------


## Pinky

> missy, super, 
> ne znam koliko imaš godina ali navodno je nedavno usvojeno da starije rodilje mogu na taj način ići u postupak, zbog godina, sve j.s. se oplođuju, dio vraća a dio zamrzava za idući ciklus... nadam se da sam dobro skužila.  
> missy, sretno...


oplođivanje više od 3 js NIJE DOZVOLJENO ZAKONOM. na žalost, niti u kom slučaju. zlatta, krivo si skužila.
informirajte se malo o svojim pravima (tj. o ukidanju vaših prava koja ste imale prije dolaska ovog idiotskog zakona na snagu) i pregledajte postove na pdf-u građani i građanke protiv novog zakona.
bez obzira jel vam ovo 1., 5. ili 14. put, zakon nas sve jednako pogađa i vrlo je neodgovorno biti neinformiran.

http://forum.roda.hr/forums/99-Gra%C...nskoj-oplodnji

novi propisi:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54016-n...isi-u-vezi-mpo

svima puno sreće i što brži dolazak do bebe želim!

----------


## NINA30

missy držim ti fige!!!!

moja beta je opet negativna budući da su praznici propustit ću ovaj ciklus pa od Nove krećem u nove pobjede....
prihvatit ću sada taj IVF s klomifenom kao što mi je i dr.predložio stvarno neznam u čemu je stvar svaki put 2 odlične folikule inseminacija svaki put rađena prije nego li su pukli i opet ništa i da stvar bude još čudnija primjetila sam prilikom M neki čudni gusti iscjedak već treći mjesec počela sam si svašta umišljati... mislim da sam prošikala skroz

----------


## aurora39

Modesty4, za pretrage na trombofiliju javiš se transfuziologu (naručuješ se) te ti on određuje koje pretrage krvi treba napraviti. Nalazi se čekaju malo duže ali ne pretjerano. Radila sam pretrage u svibnju ove godine. Pozdrav.

----------


## modesty4

Aurora39, hvala ti! Sve sam obavila taj dan, imala sam uputnicu od moga ginekologa, a krv sam vadila na nuklearnoj i na medicinskoj biokemiji. Za nalaz su mi rekli da ću čekati mjesec dana!

----------


## zlatta

imam pitanje, gdje se u osijeku može nabaviti klomifen??

----------


## NINA30

Neznam da ga ima u Osijeku,ja ga nabavljam u Bosni,a ima ga u Srbiji i u Mađi pa sada ako te put ponese do tamo...neznam i ja moram u Bosnu

----------


## missy

Klomifen dobiš na recept u apoteci,košta te O kn...

----------


## zlatta

recept imam, ali u ljekarnama nema klomifena.
znam da je bilo jer sam i ja dizala u ljekarni na recept, 0 kuna, ali ga sada nema...ili ima negdje u nekoj ljekarni u osijeku ??

----------


## aurora39

zlatta klomifena nema nigdje u RH barem ih ja nisam našla, zvala sve ljekarne u Osijeku i neke u ZG. ali ih zato u Srbiji imaš koliko hoćeš i cijena im je oko 3 eurića kutija. Kupila ih tamo prije par dana. Čula sam da ih ima i u Bosni po od prilike istoj cijeni pa ti vidi gdje ti je bliže. Pozdrav.

----------


## zlatta

> zlatta klomifena nema nigdje u RH barem ih ja nisam našla, zvala sve ljekarne u Osijeku i neke u ZG. ali ih zato u Srbiji imaš koliko hoćeš i cijena im je oko 3 eurića kutija. Kupila ih tamo prije par dana. Čula sam da ih ima i u Bosni po od prilike istoj cijeni pa ti vidi gdje ti je bliže. Pozdrav.


draga, hvala na odgovoru, nabavila sam ih danas, preko jednog prijatelja, u Zagrebu ih ima, u ljekarni u sklopu VV, koštaju 125 kn, ali ne gledam na cijenu nego ne želim strepiti što su mi prodali u bih ili sr., samo kad se sjetim Vegete i ostalih "originala" odmah me prođe volja da tamo kupujem  :Smile:   nadam se dobromu u siječnju

----------


## missy

Jao oprostite,ja nikad nisam imala problema sa klomifenima,sad i s njima borba?!

... i da javim moja beta bijednih 1.1IU/L! :Predaja:

----------


## aurora39

zlatta drago mi je da si ih nabavila, i ja bih da sam uspjela ovdje ali jedino mi je ljekarna na dolcu rekla da ih mogu nabaviti ali iz njemačke pa mi se to nije dalo čekati. klomifeni su belupovi i nekako ipak mislim da se s tim baš ne bi zezali a i znam neke žene koje su ih tamo isto nabavljale i nije bilo nikakvih problema a i dr Š. mi je dam rekao da ih nabavim tamo. Prvo sam probala s Mađom ali ni tamo ih više nema. U postupak sam trebala ovaj mjesec ali prokleta vještica kasni baš kad ne treba i sada sam na duphastonima i na čekanju pa čim dođe na klomifene. Vjerojatno ovaj mjesec ništa nego u siječnju pa ako ni to ne upali ionako u veljači idem na ful stimulaciju u Vinogradsku.
Missy žao mi je zbog bete ali kao što sve dobro znamo nema predaje. Držim fige da idući put svima nama bude visooooooooooka. pozdrav

----------


## m arta

missy, žao mi je. :Sad: 
al želim da ti ovaj Božić donese novu nadu i sreću! :Smile:

----------


## martineza

> Jao oprostite,ja nikad nisam imala problema sa klomifenima,sad i s njima borba?!
> 
> ... i da javim moja beta bijednih 1.1IU/L!


zao mi je missy......

----------


## zlatta

missy, žao mi je, ali nema nam druge nego i dalje biti uporne, uspjeti ćemo ..

aurora39, i ja sam iz kbo prešla u vinogradsku kod dr.T., kod koga si ti? u siječnju idem na klomifenski mpo, nadam se dobromu, dr.T.ulijeva povjerenje

----------


## zlatta

...Jedino loše iskustvo je s osječkom biologicom ali kad čovijek ima cilj i to pregrmi...

aurora39, prije si ovo napisala pa kako imamo isto mišljenje, pliz, ako ti se da napiši zašto..može i na pp.

----------


## aurora39

zlatta, ja sam ti isto kod dr.T u Vinogradskoj samo je kod mene obrnuto ja sam odmah išla u Vinogradsku pa tek onda u kbo, odnosno prirodnjake sam odlučila raditi ovdje da ne putujem radi njih u zg, jer mi je na jednom prirodnjaku koji sam radila u Vinogradskoj aspiracija bila negativna a pošto sada i tu rade icsi onda ću njih raditi ovdje a stimulacije i dalje u Vinogradskoj. Sljedeća mi je u veljači (menopuri) a do tada imam ovdje zakazanu jednu klomifensku, a što se biologice tiče dr. Š nam je rekao da joj se javimo da se dogovorimo oko ICSi-ja jer nije znao da li je ona već prošla obuku, preko sestre Ester nam je poručila da joj se javimo oko 15.10. za dogovor pa kad je moj suprug nazvao i pokušao joj reći zašto je zove bila je izuzetno bezobrazna i rekla mu da šta sve on to njoj priča da se to nju ne tiče, nakon što ju je pitao da zašto je tako bezobrazna i oslovio je s gospođo rekla mu je da ona za njega nije gospođa da je ona gospođa za one u trgovoni i za njega ona ima svoju titulu i da je tako oslovljava. Nakon toga je pokušao na telefon dobiti sestru Ester da se s njom dogovori jer je vidio da s biologicom nema dogovora javila se ponovno ona i nije mu htjela dati sestru na telefon i to baš tim riječima, rekla je da mu neda sestru na telefon. Ostali smo zaista zgranuti takvim ponašanjem jer nakon svih onih divnih ljudi u Vinogradskoj nismo mogli vjerovati da se netko može tako ponašati, ali eto na žalost ona nam treba i zna da je jedina i da joj nema zamjene ( jer embriologa nema na zavodu za zapošljavanje) može si priuštiti takvo ponašanje.

----------


## tiki_a

misssy  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## aurora39

Konačno stigla vještica, u ponedjeljak krećem s klomifenima i nadam se da iduća godina počinje s visokom betom. Sretna Vam nova svima i da sve ostvarimo svoje snove u njoj.

----------


## NINA30

Drage moje,želim Vam svima sve najljepše u Novoj godini prvenstveno želim svima da konačno postanemo mame!!!Sve najblje svima!!

----------


## Cannisa

Napisati ću i ovdje, tako da nikome ne promakne, ako ste za osječku kavicu zainteresirane, otvoren je topic  za dogovore

----------


## jo1974

pozz rodice,znam da sam malo off topić ali gdje bih najbrže dobila odgovor ako ne ovdje,radila sam nalaze na trombofiliji i sad ćekam nalaze trebali bi stiči za jedno dva tjedna i onda moram na savjetovanje i mišljenje kod,lječnika specijalista za trombofiliju u osijeku e sad mene zanima dali znate koji ima više iskustva i osječaj za nas koji smo u vodama mpo i koji bi mi vi preporučili ima ih devet sve zajedno i na meni je odabrati kod koga ču hvala vam unaprijed i nemojte mi zamjeriti što sam vam temu malo začatala,možete mi sve poslati na pp,da ovdje neoduzimam prostora ,pozz

----------


## gianna

Dr. Vidović je prekrasna žena...posvetiti će ti se maksimalno. Napravi ti sve testove koji se rade u KBO.
Imala sam iskustva i s drugim doktoricama...
Ona je definitivno super!

----------


## jo1974

hvala ti puno gianna  :Smile: )

----------


## zlatta

drage ženice, nešto nam je zastoj na ovoj temi....
što ima novoga kod vas? jeste li u postupku ili u čekanju ..nečega...   :Smile: 
ja sam u idućem ciklusu u prirodnom ivf, imam li se čemu nadati, da li je kome uspjelo u čistom prirodnjaku?   :Klap:

----------


## NINA30

Upravo se i ja to pitam što se događa u KBO?
Ja sam u utorak naručena nadam se da ćemo se nešto konkretno dogovoriti.....nakon 3 AIH mislim da je vrijeme da se odmaknem od toga i ja bih taj pririodni ivf(jel se to računa samo klomifen ili? ) i da jel se moraju još neke dodatne pretrage raditi ?

----------


## zlatta

Nina, ja sam prošli ciklus pila klomifen tako da ovaj neću jer imam miome. 
sretno u utorak   :Smile:  
pretrage kao i za inseminaciju, brisevi, papa, papiri od pravnika i psihologa..., mislim da ti piše gore gdje ti piše popis što treba za inseminaciju  
mislim da se klomifenski ivf ne računa u onih 6 ali nisam sigurna

----------


## NINA30

Ma da!?Pa zar opet moram kod psihologa i pravnika?!
Briseve ajde i tu papu nisam dugo ni radila .... onda bolje da sad idem opet na inseminaciju da mi ne propadne mjesec....a onda u hodu do sljedećeg da skupim glupe papire.... 
Ne račune se to s klomifenom ništa to sam provjerila... možemo u nedogled  :Razz: 

Da li ste vi koristile bolovanje kada ste išle na inseminaciju, ja do sada nisam ali budući da mi je na poslu odvratno rado bih iskoristila koji dan ako imamo pravo neznam kako to ide.. i tko to daje ?!

I da kupila sam maybe baby - izgleda kao labelo zanima me jel to stvarno funkcionira?Kupila sam u Bosni za 150 kn nemogu vjerovati da je tolika razlika između cijene u Bosni i kod nas  :Shock:

----------


## eva133

> Ma da!?Pa zar opet moram kod psihologa i pravnika?!
> Briseve ajde i tu papu nisam dugo ni radila .... onda bolje da sad idem opet na inseminaciju da mi ne propadne mjesec....a onda u hodu do sljedećeg da skupim glupe papire.... 
> Ne račune se to s klomifenom ništa to sam provjerila... možemo u nedogled 
> 
> Da li ste vi koristile bolovanje kada ste išle na inseminaciju, ja do sada nisam ali budući da mi je na poslu odvratno rado bih iskoristila koji dan ako imamo pravo neznam kako to ide.. i tko to daje ?!
> 
> I da kupila sam maybe baby - izgleda kao labelo zanima me jel to stvarno funkcionira?Kupila sam u Bosni za 150 kn nemogu vjerovati da je tolika razlika između cijene u Bosni i kod nas


Sorry što upadam. Papiri od pravnika i psihologa vrijede. Ostali brisevi mislim godinu dana. Ja sam bila na bolovanju 14 dana ( od aih do bete ). Dr. opće prakse mi je bez problema dala. Pokažeš samo papir od mpo doktora i ne bi trebalo bili problema. Imam i ja maybe baby već 2-3 god. Koštao je oko 400 kn. Na početku kao da je bolje funkcionirao ili imam između ciklusa više puta plodne dane. Ne znam, nije mi on baš nešto.

----------


## zlatta

Nina, svi papiri od inseminacije ti vrijede i za ivf. Maybe baby sam ja kupila kod nas i pošizila kada sam skužila da je meni stalno paprat, nekada više nekada manje ali stalno, pa sam ga bacila nazad u ladicu. 
što se tiče bolovanja, ja sam odlučila uzimati bolovanje 2 tjedna poslije postupka, veće su mi šanse uspjeha, i sve tome podređujem... daje ti dr.opće prakse jer imaš pravo na to, samo moraš donijeti (ili TM) papire od ivf.

drage osječke trudilice, javite se tko ide u kakav postupak u veljači pa da se radujemo i podupiremo i razmjenjujemo informacije...

----------


## hideandseek

Veliki pozdrav! Zanima me da li netko zna koliko embriologa postoji u KBO i kakva su iskustva s njima, koliko dugo već rade?

----------


## bubili

Curke,ja sam ovdje nova,pa vas prvo pozdravljam
čitam vaše postove i divim se kako ste hrabre pa sve iznosite ovako
mene zanima samo da li se cijelokupni postupak IVF radi u os ili se još mora ići negdje dalje

----------


## bubili

pozdrav svima
da vam se pridružim
ja sam to sve radila jako jako davno,al mislim ovih dana čitajući i razmišljajući,da nikad nije kasno
dali bi mi htio neko odgovoriti kojim redosljedom ide papirologija
hvala

----------


## NINA30

Danas sam bila kod dr.P. napričao mi sve i svašta (u ordinaciji sve razumjela ) sada nemam pojma ništa  :Embarassed: 
Uglavnom nećemo više gubiti vrijeme na AIH već idemo korak dalje IVF
Budući da se lijekovi čekaju (danas sam se naručila od 8 mjeseci do godine  :Shock: ) krenut ćemo s klomifenom.
Danas sam ujedno odradila i prvi uzv 3dc i počela s klomifenom u nedjelju ponovno uzv.E sad neznam hoće li mi radi inseminaciju ili taj IVF
Dao mi je papir s dodatnim pretragama neke nemoram a neke moram kao hormone koje do sada nisam nikada vadila.
E sada imam pitanje tamo stoji da moram ići i kod anesteziloga s komp.krvnom slikom da li ja to moram sada obaviti u ova dva tri dana (što mi je neizvedivo) ili ne?!Ili se to odnosi na pravi IVF ili što već?!Uopće mi to nije jasno. Voljela bih radije da mi odradi taj IVF nego li AIH neželim da mi to sada propadne.
I da moram se javiti sestri Ester koje danas nije bilo neka druga sestra mi je rekla da trebam doći u petak oko 9-10 kod dr.Srb na razgovor?????Zna li netko nešto više o tome?

Sorry da predugim upitima
ps.embriolog zar to nije Srb?

----------


## Vela

Pozdrav Nina, 
ako moraš ići kod anesteziologa, znači da ćeš ići IVF. Stigneš to napraviti u 2 dana. Krvna slika ti bude isti dan gotova, a anesteziologa obaviš drugi dan. Taj papir će ti tek trebati kada budeš išla na aspiraciju jajne stanice, tako a imaš dosta vremena, otprilike bar 8-10 dana. 
Nisam još ništa čula o razgovoru sa dr. Srb...možda joj samo moraš najaviti da se u postupku tako da si ona zna planirati, sestra Ester će ti još jednom pregledati papire i reći ako trebaš možda neke nove nalaze, ako imaš neke stare kojima je "istekao rok trajanja"
Sretno!

----------


## Vela

Hideandseek, u KBO postoji jedan embriolog dr. Srb. Koliko ja znam ona je na tom radnom mjestu od kada postoji IVF labaratorij, od kraja 2003. Neka me netko ispravi ako sam pogriješila.

----------


## bubili

ja se ispričavam što ovako upadam,al da li mi netko može reći koji sve papiri trebaju za IVF

----------


## Vela

bubili, 

Dr. će ti dati popis potrebnih nalaza i dokumentacije, ali otprilike bi to bilo ovo:


Pregled anesteziologa Nalaz krvnih grupa I Rh –Markeri na Hepatitis B I C, markeri na HIVMakrobiološka analiza ejakulata – Spermiogram Obrisak cerviksa Drugo mišljenje – mislim da to više ne trebaPotvrda o provedenom pravnom savjetovanju prije post.med.oplodnjePotvrda psih.savjetovanju prije post.med.oplodnje Izvadak iz matice vjenčanih ili potvrda javnog bilježnika o izvanbr.zajedniciKopije osobnih iskaznicaPotvrde o OIB-u

----------


## Vela

Ispravak:
- Mikrobiološka analiza ejakulata  :Smile:

----------


## bubili

puno vam hvala,možda i ja krenem ponovo
naime zadnji put sam bila 2002 god u ZG

----------


## NINA30

Danas idem po uputnice sutra vadim krv a kod anesteziloga sam mislila rane zore u ponedjeljak.Mislim da ću stići jer ako budem i u postupku za ponedjeljak kod dr.P se ništa ne događa prije 9 stignem  :Smile: 
Uzet ću bolovanje i to od sutra ......
Što je to aspiracija jajne stanice ?

----------


## Vela

To je punkcija jajne stanice  :Yes: 
Da li ti je dr. rekao da si nabaviš Lh trakice, njih ti je sigurno ostalo i od AIH-a..

----------


## NINA30

Nije ali nešto imam i imam taj famozni baby aparatić..
Gdje su ostale curke iz KBO da podijele svoja iskustva, zar nitko nije ni u kakvom postupku?!A čekaonica je uvijek prepuna nas s potpomognute .....

----------


## zlatta

Nina, ja bih trebala ovaj cikulus u prirodnjak, prvi i nadam se uspješan, samo da bude jajne stanice jer ne pijem ništa....ali zato sam naručila čaj i kapi od travara iz nuštra s pije i kada sam mu rekla za što (da se primi i ostane plod) rekao mi je:da, da za pantljike!   :Laughing:   nisam znala da li da se smijem ili plačem ali ako pomogne izljubiti ću ga   :Smile: 

idem idući tjedan na prvi uzv pa bumo vidli

da li je kome uspio prirodnja u kbo? ili negdje drugdje?   :Klap:

----------


## tina2701

*Zlatto*,i ja sam se s tim travarom danas nasmijala...ajme...ja nešto tražila a on će kak sam da kažem  šta trebam da će on cijeli paket sastavit za sterilitet i za mene i muža...i blabla...

----------


## zlatta

jučer počela piti taj čaj "za pantljike", i čak je vrlo ugodnog okusa, sviđa mi se...
pa tako da obzirom da će pantljike biti jake i ivf bude uspješan   :Smile: 

Nina, kada je tebi dr.p rekao za anesteziologa? meni ništa nije spominjao, a idući tjedan idem na prvi uzv za ivf??    :Confused: 

pozz svima, javite se

----------


## NINA30

zlatta zar nisi dobila od dr.onaj popis sa svim pretragama koje treba napraviti?! u biti ni ja ništa ne kužim  :Saint: 
U utorak sam bila kod dr.bio mi je 3dc dao mi je taj papir i rekao da se naručim za lijekove,jesi li i ti tako morala ?! Uglavnom neke od tih pretraga već imam neke ni nestignem sada napravit (hormone 3-5dc i 21dc) tako da sam za sada izvadila krv i sutra ujutro idem kod anesteziologa.Mislila sam i briseve napraviti pa kad budu gotovi,imam neke stare od ljeta.
Pa zar kad se ide na ivf ne uspavaju?! vjerojatno zato moraš imati nalaz anesteziologa ja sam to sebi tako protumačila.
Danas mi je 8dc bila na uzv folikuli su veliki ali nemam još dovoljno sluzi tako da sutra ujutro moram opet doći na uzv.Testovi ne pokazuju ovulaciju.Sva sam nestrpljiva i neznam što bih očekivala.

----------


## m arta

nina30, u KBO obavezno uspavaju kad se ide na punkciju. zato treba pregled anesteziologa. a kod njega moraš donijeti kompletnu krvnu sliku, tj. otići izvaditi krv i urin u Dom zdravlja i s tim nalazom kod anesteziologa. također će te on pitati jesi imala do sad neke operacije ili bilo kakve druge bolesti, i onda će ti tražiti te papire da on to vidi. ja sam jednom otišla bez toga, pa me iskritizirao i napisao da to nisam obavila, pa sam naknadno morala prije punkcije (vaditi krv).
sretno!!!!!!

zlatta, kako ti dr nije dao napismeno šta trebaš obaviti?
bez sve te papirologije ne možeš ići na punkciju.

----------


## zlatta

Marta, nemam pojma, ništa mi nije dao??
Možda zato što sam prošli ciklus pila klomifene jer sam bila u postupku u vinogradskoj pa možda misli da već imam taj papir, ali tamo me nisu niti tražili od anesteziologa išta??

----------


## m arta

zlatta, vjerojatno dr misli da si već sve obavila, ako zna da si išla u Ving. iako me čudi da nije provjerio. 
u ving. se ne uspavljuje za punkciju, samo se dobiju tbl za smirenje, zato oni ni ne traže anesteziologa.

----------


## NINA30

Ja sam jutros bila opet na uzv i pitala sam za anesteziologa zbog ivf (klomifenski) i da moraš imati potvrdu od anesteziologa.Ja sam to jutros sve obavila.
Imam pitanje imam dvije ampule ovitrella (tako mi je dr.rekao da podignem od glavne sestre) večeras u 22 moram uzeti ovitrelle i sad neznam jel jednu ili dvije koliko?!??I što će mi uopće dvije? u srijedu ujutro će mi biti ivf

----------


## Cannisa

Ja sam uvijek uzimala jedan ovitrelle. Pretpostavljam da je drugi , za kasnije. To bi dr trebao sve objasniti

----------


## m arta

nina, drugi ovitrel će ti nakon punkcije dati sestra Estera. ti ga drži u frižideru, i ponesi na punkiciju.

----------


## NINA30

Za što služi taj drugi ovitrell?!koja je njegova svrha? Večeras u 10 moram si dati i onda u srijedu ujutro na tašte u IVF lab.užasno me strah da će biti prazni folikuli.Imam samo dva folikula samo sam klomifen pitala.Čitav dan samo čitam o tome i vidim da se to događa i da je to moguće.....

----------


## zlatta

nina, i mene pere taj strah, a ja ništa ne pijem i biti ću sretna da imam jednu jajnu stanicu, ali to nam je rizik prirodnjaka. opusti se, ništa tu ne možemo, ja sam sretna što sam i u postupku čime si povećavam šansu trudnoće tog ciklusa...  

ovaj tjedan trebam procuriti pa ću pitati za anesteziologa. nina, koliko si čekala i kako to idu za tu pretragu? ma, morati ću sve papire pod hitno odmah provjeriti da li imam... srećom pa imamo ovaj net pa se čujemo..

pozz svima

----------


## m arta

nina, pokušaj se ne nervirati. zaboravila sam za što koristi drugi ovitrel, znam samo da su mi to potvrdili i na forumu, pola drugog ide odmah nakon punkcije, i onda ti s.E. vrati i kaže da druga polovica ide na transferu.
držim ti fige!

zlatta, u jednom danu budeš govotva kod anseteziologa, samo mu ponesi sve što sam gore napisala da on treba. ne naručuje se, samo dođeš i čekaš. priredi se da ćeš tamo izgubiti par sati. bolje odi ranije, al ne prije 8 h. jer u bolnici nikog nema prije tog vremena.
sretno i tebi!

----------


## NINA30

Za anesteziologa izvadi kompletnu krvnu sliku i krvnu grupu trebaš donjeti,ponesi sve nalaze koje imaš od prije i to bi bilo to.Najbolje bi bilo da dođeš oko pola 8 petnaest do 8 jer oni počinju od 8 raditi ja uvijek tako dođem i budem odmah na redu (jučer sam bila 3) pola sata sam čekala ni toliko.Inače oni primaju knjižice do 13 ali ti ja preporučam da dođeš odmah ujutro jer poslje su velike gužve.

----------


## Vela

Nina, kako je prošlo?

----------


## zlatta

Nina, javi nam se?

----------


## tina2701

Nina???

----------


## martineza

> Za što služi taj drugi ovitrell?!koja je njegova svrha? Večeras u 10 moram si dati i onda u srijedu ujutro na tašte u IVF lab.užasno me strah da će biti prazni folikuli.Imam samo dva folikula samo sam klomifen pitala.Čitav dan samo čitam o tome i vidim da se to događa i da je to moguće.....


Draga NINA30, ja sam ti zadnji puta dobila 2 ovitrella. Prvi sam sama prije punkcije, a drugi mi je dan na 2 puta, poslije punkcije pola i nakon transfera pola. navodno sam drugi dobila zato sto mi nisu mogli sve folikule ispunktirati (bile su pre blizu krvih zila). ako ti bude trebao sve ce ti reci sestra ester, i ona ce ti dati.....nista se ne sekiraj....sretno... :Klap:

----------


## NINA30

Cure,evo i mene da se javim.Jučer sam cijeli dan spavala neznam jel to normalno ili sam ja tako reagirala na anesteziju.
Uglavnom ni kap vode u usta (a kamoli što drugo) prije ivf inače vas neće uspavati.Nažalost jedna cura od jučer je to doživjela brrrr.Ja sam dobila jednu jajnu stanicu i za sada je sve ok javit će mi kada će biti transfer.Jako sam se bojala smrzla se od straha,fleke izašle po prsima,pukla vena .... Počela sam uzimati utrogestan,folic,lactogy i to je to mirujem,spavam ...
I da pola ovitrella dobiješ nakon punkcije a ostalu polovicu kod transfera.To je postupak kod dr.P.
Bilo nas je tri na punkciji ostale dvije su imale stimulirane postupke.
Iako sam i dalje nervozna i strah me nekako sam ipak mirnija budući da znam da sam imala j.stanicu i u prirodnom postupku to mi nekako daje nadu za dalje.....pusa svima

----------


## NINA30

Da li da stavim utrogestan prije transfera ili poslje to mi nije jasno?!Dr.mi je prepisao 3*2

----------


## zlatta

nina, i ja tako mislim, ta js je nastala u prirodnom ciklusu pa je valjda i jača, kvalitetnija...
za utrogestan ne znam jer i ja idem u prvi ivf, ali mislim poslije transfera ali   :Confused: 
sretno,draga...

----------


## Aurora*

> Da li da stavim utrogestan prije transfera ili poslje to mi nije jasno?!Dr.mi je prepisao 3*2


Poslije transfera svakako.

----------


## zlatta

nina, što ima? jeli te zvala biologica? kada će transfer?

----------


## tina2701

...danas joj je bio transfer...sad samo čekamo da nam se javi....

----------


## zlatta

znači drugi dan odmah ET? to tako zbog toga što je samo jedna js. ili uobičajeno tako vraća? 

nina, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica primi............

----------


## NINA30

Pozdrav svima,nisam se javila jer sam ležala non stop protekla dva dana.Transfer mi je bio u petak 2dan magistrica je rekla da odlično izgleda što god to značilo dobila sam i slikicu  :Smile:  nevjerojatno e sad samo da i ostane tu gdje treba.
U petak je bilo 3 transfera i navodno (nisam sto posto sigurna) 5 punkcija.Tako da mogu reći da se u KBO puno toga događa samo što su cure očito neaktivne ovdje.Ali bilo bi zanimljivo čuti njihova mišljenja.

----------


## zlatta

nina, punoo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica primi!
kako si? javi nam se

ja još nisam dobila m., inače imam kratke cikluse, a sada se protegli, danas mi je 31.d.c. ni naznake m., ah...još prošlu srijedu sam trebala dobiti i radovala se kad ono...tjah...

a, da curke drage, sretno vam valentinovo, iduće da slavimo s našim bebicama....  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Curke koje ste u Os, možete li mi reći od koliko do koliko sati se prima uzoraqk za spermiogram u KBC Osijek? Hvala vam puno na info....

----------


## tina2701

..mislim da je od 07 do 10 h....tamo dolje....

----------


## zlatta

zedra, davno smo to obavili pa više ne znam

nina, javi nam se... kako si??  nadam se da se mrvica gnijezdi    :Klap:

----------


## tina2701

Jel tko radio ispitivanja za trombofiliju???Zanima me dali se to radi na nuklearnooj i jel se treba naručiti??'

----------


## ivica_k

radi se sve na nuklearnoj, ne moraš se naručiti, nalaz dođe za cca tjedan dana

----------


## gianna

moraš se javiti transfuziologu (prvo naručiti na br 511 571) s uputnicom za kompletnu pretragu, ne na nuklearnu

----------


## ivica_k

> radi se sve na nuklearnoj, ne moraš se naručiti, nalaz dođe za cca tjedan dana


ovo je bilo moje iskustvo, uz napomenu da se ne liječimo u KB Os

----------


## mare41

Znam  da se lani radilo na Nuklearnoj, 031 511 607, sad su prebacili na Transfuziju?

----------


## tina2701

..budem onda tražila uputnicu za transfuziju pa ću onda znat šta dalje...

----------


## zlatta

tina, ja sam lani išla ne neke pretrage krvi nakon spontanog i isto sam išla na transfuziologiju. ona te dalje upućuje na pretrage: na nuklearnu i  na imunologiju,ne sjećam se da li sam išla kuda još,  i kada dobiješ te nalaze na transfuziologiji ih obrađuju i daju mišljenje. sad više ne znam kada drugi pišu da su išli na nuklearno, možda je i to dovoljno   :Confused: 
da, tamo sam ju pitala da li da pijem andol za cirkulaciju (uvijek mi je hladno) za trudnoću pa je rekla da gini to preporučuju ali je svaki organizam za sebe i da u nekim slučajevima andol može pospješiti spontani, pa ti budi pametan više??? 
sretno..

----------


## zlatta

ja bih trebala idući tjedan kod anesteziologa, kako tamo ide? tebam se najaviti ili samo dođem?

----------


## NINA30

Samo dođeš netrebaš se naručivati ponesi uputnicu

----------


## lannna

Oprostite,može li mi tko pomoći neznam baš još sve skraćenice.Ovako bila sam na insem. 02.02. koja nije uspjela kad sam javila dr.,odgovorio mi je da se naručim za AIN. što bi to značilo

----------


## eva133

> Oprostite,može li mi tko pomoći neznam baš još sve skraćenice.Ovako bila sam na insem. 02.02. koja nije uspjela kad sam javila dr.,odgovorio mi je da se naručim za AIN. što bi to značilo


Vjerojatno si krivo čula. Rekao je za aih, a to ti je inseminacija.

----------


## eva133

> Oprostite,može li mi tko pomoći neznam baš još sve skraćenice.Ovako bila sam na insem. 02.02. koja nije uspjela kad sam javila dr.,odgovorio mi je da se naručim za AIN. što bi to značilo


Ništa se ne sekiraj. Vidim da si nova pa malo prođi po forumu, naći ćeš puno korisnih stvari koje te zanimaju. Nikad ti neće biti sve jasno, ali vjerujem da ćeš se snaći. Žao mi je zbog neuspjelog aih-a. Bit će bolje drugi put. Malo kome uspije od prve.

----------


## tina2701

> Oprostite,može li mi tko pomoći neznam baš još sve skraćenice.Ovako bila sam na insem. 02.02. koja nije uspjela kad sam javila dr.,odgovorio mi je da se naručim za AIN. što bi to značilo


AIN ti je njihova ambulanta...sad sam išla provjeriti na onaj njihov papir...uvijek mi piše : kontrola s nalazima u AIN...

----------


## eva133

> AIN ti je njihova ambulanta...sad sam išla provjeriti na onaj njihov papir...uvijek mi piše : kontrola s nalazima u AIN...


Ups. Šta se ja trpam, a nemam pojma :Embarassed:

----------


## zlatta

Lanna,dobro nam došla i brzo otišla na trudničke teme  :Smile:  žao mi je što ti aih nije uspio, tina ti je odgovorila - trebaš se ponovo naručiti u ambulantu kod dr. na usmeni dogovor za dalje.   
sretno

----------


## m arta

sori, nisam ni ja znala da se ambulanta tako zove. prvi put čujem za izraz AIN. prije bi pomislila da je gđa krivo razumjela AIH.
a  ambulanta se zove ASA. ambulanta za sterilitet koliko je moje saznaje ovih godina.

----------


## tina2701

..ne znam...meni na ambulantnom listu koji sam dobila kod dr.P u lijevom kutu gore piše AIN...i on uvijek napiše...kontrola s nalzima u AIN ili javiti se u AIN..

 :Confused:

----------


## m arta

tina, valjda ima promjena, ja nisam bila u KBO od 01.10.2010., a vjerojatno je da ima nekih novina.....
tina, možeš pitat sestre šta to znači.  :Smile: 
pa nam prenesi.  :Smile:

----------


## Superman

AIN - ambulanta za humanu reprodukciju 

http://www.kbo.hr/ginekologija/ambulante.htm

----------


## zlatta

Nina, draga, kako je? šaljem ti puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si trudna

----------


## NINA30

AIN je ambulanta to mi uvijek piše na ambul.listu.
Što se tiče moje bete ona je negativna....strašno sam razočarana bezvoljna...nemoram ni govoriti znate sve i same :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ....sestra Ester kaže vidimo se sljedeći mjesec dr.je isto žao opet ćemo se družiti  :Sad: ....mislim da ću 3 mjesec preskočit,otići ću izvaditi hormone i napraviti ponovno briseve....naručit ću se za kraj 3.mj.tako da onda krenem u neki postupak samo neznam dali da probam opet klomifen ili da si kupim lijekove za punu stimulaciju.....to još neznam moram se dog.sa mm...

----------


## tina2701

*Nina*  :Love:  a *****u....

ja sam mislila da ti betu trebaš vaditi u ponedjeljak.....

----------


## zedra

> AIN je ambulanta to mi uvijek piše na ambul.listu.
> Što se tiče moje bete ona je negativna....strašno sam razočarana bezvoljna...nemoram ni govoriti znate sve i same....sestra Ester kaže vidimo se sljedeći mjesec dr.je isto žao opet ćemo se družiti ....mislim da ću 3 mjesec preskočit,otići ću izvaditi hormone i napraviti ponovno briseve....naručit ću se za kraj 3.mj.tako da onda krenem u neki postupak samo neznam dali da probam opet klomifen ili da si kupim lijekove za punu stimulaciju.....to još neznam moram se dog.sa mm...


Nina30, a zašto moraš sama kupiti lijekove??

----------


## NINA30

Nije da moram ali na lijekove moram čekati od 8mj.do godinu dana,pa sam mislila ukoliko sama kupim lijekove mogu prije dođi u stimulirani postupak,manje čekam.......

----------


## zedra

> Nije da moram ali na lijekove moram čekati od 8mj.do godinu dana,pa sam mislila ukoliko sama kupim lijekove mogu prije dođi u stimulirani postupak,manje čekam.......


A jesi razmišljala o nekoj malo uspješnijoj klinici, ili cak vani? Mislim, lijekovi za stimulirani te mogu izaći i do 10 000 kn, a puno je to novaca za kliniku s tako slabim uspjehom...U svakom slucaju, sretno!!!

----------


## milivoj73

> A jesi razmišljala o nekoj malo uspješnijoj klinici, ili cak vani? Mislim, lijekovi za stimulirani te mogu izaći i do 10 000 kn, a puno je to novaca za kliniku s tako slabim uspjehom...U svakom slucaju, sretno!!!


*x*

----------


## Vela

Nina30, opcija da si sama kupiš ljekove i ideš u KBO ne postoji, u tome slučaju moraš sama platiti i postupak koji košta cca. kao injekcije..., ono kao da ideš privatno..

----------


## zlatta

nina, baš mi je žao....   :Love:    nadala sam se da će ti popraviti postotak uspješnosti u kbo... 

da pitam i na ovoj temi. dali je koja od vas imala ciste na jajnicima (po jedan na svakom jajniku, 3,5 i 4,5 cm), i kako ste to riješile?
ja pijem duphastone, danas 6 dana (42 d.c.) i još nisam dobila m., namam nikakvih pms, niti sam napirena i čini mi se da ništa od ove terapije   :Evil or Very Mad: 
dr.p. mi je rekao da ako ne procurim da dođem za 7 dana pa ćemo vidjeti dalje. Što dalje??  ..da li onda rade punkciju cista ili što ??
u travnju trebam u stimulirani...

----------


## NINA30

> Nina30, opcija da si sama kupiš ljekove i ideš u KBO ne postoji, u tome slučaju moraš sama platiti i postupak koji košta cca. kao injekcije..., ono kao da ideš privatno..


Ovo nisam znala....u tom slučaju bih onda išla privatno u Zg....ok ma mislila sam samo malo da to poguram pa da ranije dođem na red..
Ići ću opet ovako samo s klomifenom... ali sad malo pauza koji tjedan pa sve ispočetka

Zlatta moža se i vidimo u 4 mjesecu  :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

Nina, ja u travnju idem u vinogradsku u zgb na stimulaciju..u kbo sam se prijavljivala u prosincu 2010. i došla bih na red tek u kolovozu/rujnu 2011,najranije...tako da sam se okrenula zagrebu...ovdje u kbo sam željela pokušati samo prirodnjake, ali eto "mali problemi"
tako da ako želiš na stimulaciju što ranije kontaktiraj zagrebačke bolnice (petrova, vinogradska, vv,...) kod njih brzo dođeš na red za stimulaciju, oni brzo dobiju lijekove za nas, za razliku od kbo, što nije u redu ali je tako. 
sretno....

----------


## NINA30

Bila samu 10 mj.u vinogradskoj i totalno sam se razočarala u doktora u pristup.... predložio mi je inseminaciju na što ja nisam pristala ....

----------


## zlatta

ne znam kod koga si bila? ja sam bila kod dr.tomića, i on mi se čini ok, papire je dugo proučavao, i bez obzira što sam imala 3d uzv, sam me opet uzv pregledao i sam predložio klomifenski ivf idući ciklus, jedino što mi je bed vozikati se....ali nema nam druge...

----------


## m arta

nina, žao mi je, i ja ti preporučam ili Zgb ili Slovenija za iste novce koje bi ovdje platila.

----------


## tina2701

> moraš se javiti transfuziologu (prvo naručiti na br 511 571) s uputnicom za kompletnu pretragu, ne na nuklearnu


hvala...nazvala sam na ovaj broj..naručila se i danas bila kod transfuziologa....od njega dobila odmah one dvije interne uputnice i jedan dio vadila na nuklearnoj a drugi dio dolje u medicinskoj biokemiji...

----------


## mimi3

Bježite cure od Kbo,tu nema trudnica skoro već mjesecima...

----------


## ksena28

možda ovo ne spada ovdje, ali malo ćo offtopičarit - ne kužim nikako kako nitko ne shvaća važnost otvaranja privatnog MPO centra u Slavoniji koji će se temeljiti na izvrsnosti??? ne samo da bi bio regionalni centar, već bi privlačio pacijentice iz cijele regije... da je u Slavoniji CITO 2 ili VILI 2 ili netko treći (tko će dobiti ugovor s HZZO-om) unatoč ovom prejadnom zakonu, za koji se iskreno nadam da će se eventually promijeniti, imao bi itekako posla i dobru financijsku konstrukciju in years to come...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> možda ovo ne spada ovdje, ali malo ćo offtopičarit - ne kužim nikako kako nitko ne shvaća važnost otvaranja privatnog MPO centra u Slavoniji koji će se temeljiti na izvrsnosti??? ne samo da bi bio regionalni centar, već bi privlačio pacijentice iz cijele regije... da je u Slavoniji CITO 2 ili VILI 2 ili netko treći (tko će dobiti ugovor s HZZO-om) unatoč ovom prejadnom zakonu, za koji se iskreno nadam da će se eventually promijeniti, imao bi itekako posla i dobru financijsku konstrukciju in years to come...


Zato jer smo uvijek bili zadnja rupa na svirali, a one koje mi dobijemo na izborima boli dupe za nas....tuga, jad i bijeda ..... odlično pitanje, al sam se u sekundi raspalila

----------


## mare77

Bok cure! Trebam pomoć;gdje ste u KBO dobile potvrdu psihijatra i pravnika? Dali netko ima nekakav broj telefona na koji se treba naručit,koliko se čeka??

----------


## Cannisa

Ni mi neznamo, zašto smo tu u Slavoniji zaboravljeni i zašto nitko nema intersa za privatni MPO centar.....

----------


## zlatta

> Bok cure! Trebam pomoć;gdje ste u KBO dobile potvrdu psihijatra i pravnika? Dali netko ima nekakav broj telefona na koji se treba naručit,koliko se čeka??


bok mare, zoveš na 511 511 (centrala) i tražiš pravnu službu i onda objasniš za što, a ako ideš ovih dana u kbo odi do pravne službe jer ne trebaš se naručiti i ne trebaš uputnicu, dok za psihijatra isto probaj preko istog broja i trebaš se naručiti i trebaš uputnicu. bar je tako bilo prije godinu dana.
sretno
ideš na aih ili ivf? kod koga si?

----------


## milivoj73

> možda ovo ne spada ovdje, ali malo ćo offtopičarit - ne kužim nikako kako nitko ne shvaća važnost otvaranja privatnog MPO centra u Slavoniji koji će se temeljiti na izvrsnosti??? ne samo da bi bio regionalni centar, već bi privlačio pacijentice iz cijele regije... da je u Slavoniji CITO 2 ili VILI 2 ili netko treći (tko će dobiti ugovor s HZZO-om) unatoč ovom prejadnom zakonu, za koji se iskreno nadam da će se eventually promijeniti, imao bi itekako posla i dobru financijsku konstrukciju in years to come...


točno tako...pisali smo o tome na drugoj temi
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54060-i...-u-KBO-Osijek-!
mislim da tu nema jednostavno ljudskog stručnog resursa i da je to glavni problem...
ovo malo Slavonaca u MPO struci je ili u ZG ili u KBO...zapravo ne znam da li se itko u Slavoniji bavi specijalizirano MPO a ne usput sa ginekologijom...
a da bi ovdje mogao biti MPO Eldorado uz normalan zakon i ovaj geografski položaj to je jasno ko dan...

----------


## mare77

Zlatta hvala za odgovor.Idem na ivf ali u Zagreb ali pretrage moram obaviti u Osijeku

----------


## m arta

*ksena28, Iva Mia 2009 i milivoj 73  sve je  nažalost istina. 

kao što kaže Cannisa, ne znamo zašto smo zaboravljeni od svih i svega. 
*

----------


## ptica1

Jedan mali ispravak, za PSIHOLOŠKO SAVJETOVANJE

----------


## ptica1

Ispričavam se na odvojenosti.

*mare77,* Htjela sam nadopuniti da je za PSIHOLOŠKO SAVJETOVANJE potrebna uputnica za PSIHOLOGA, a ne za psihijatra. Rade utorkom i četvrtkom i moraš se naručiti i potrebna ti je uputnica ( moj soc. gin mi je rekao da treba i suprug uputnicu za psihološko savjetovanje međutim kada smo došli tamo rekla je da ne treba za mm.
Za pravno savjetovanje isto sam imala uputnice i za sebe i za MM i uzela je obje.

----------


## Bea

evo mene već dugo nije bilo ovdje.
ali ovo što mi se događa je za forum vjerovali ili ne.
danas sam nazvala KBO da vidim šta je s lijekovima pošto je prošlo 10 mjeseci od postupka i nezovu (prije par mjeseci sam isto zvala). prvo me nisu mogli naći jer promjenila se glavna sestra sada je to Goradana Huis, a kada su me našli kažu da su me zvali ali se ja nisam javljala. tako smo se malo objašnjavali da bi shvatila da je netko upisao krivi broj mog mobitela. Na kraju ispadne da sama nisam zvala propustila bi priliku za postupak i lijekove. Cure stoga zovite i budite dosadne nemojte dozvoliti da vas zaborae.

----------


## zlatta

bea, da nije tragično bilo bi komično, ali eto sretno se riješilo pa neka te sreća prati i u stimulaciji...  :Smile: 

nažalost, ja nemam zašto zvati jer su mi rekli da očekujem lijekove najranije u kolovozu ili rujnu, a prijavila sam se u prosincu lani, zato sam i morala put pod noge i u zgb, a živim 10 minuta od kbo. 

ostale, čule ste beinu priču, pa telefon u ruke i zovite... sretno...

da li je tko u postupku?

----------


## Bea

ja idem u utorak kod dr. P na dogovor, također ću podići svoje lijekove.
Nadam se da ću ući u postupak početkom travnja.

----------


## tonili

*Evo ja vas sve pozivam da na linku u mom potpisu preuzmu prosvjedni avatar. To je način da i ovako virtualno iskažemo nezadovoljstvo postojećim zakonom. Ne možemo svi izaći na ulice, no možemo ovom malom gestom pokazati da nam je stalo...*
P.s. U albumu imate i predloške postera - transparenata - za one koji se odluče prošetati  :Wink:

----------


## tina2701

..evo jedna korisna informacija za sve koji moraju na MR hipofize....u Osijeku je čekanje 7 mjeseci...a u Požegi 2 mjeseca...a to nam nje tako daleko...

----------


## bubili

curke sorry što upadam,ali brzo brzo trebam broj AIN ambulante ako može još dana
puno puno hvala unaprijed

----------


## tonili

* Popis ljudi za medije - važno!* 

Dragi naši forumaši i forumašice!
Trebamo vašu pomoć. Kako bismo se i dalje mogli boriti protiv nepravde koja nam je nanešena ovim zakonom, ali i kako bismo mogli educirati javnost o neplodnosti, ukazivati na probleme s kojima se susrećemo - moramo snaći snage i izaći u medije. 
Kako se takav angažman obično u kratkom vremenskom periodu, često je teško naći nekoga tko bi bio voljan reći par riječi o svom mpo stažu.
ZATO: _Molim sve vas koji ste u mogućnosti i želite na bilo koji način progovoriti o tome da mi pošaljete svoje podatke na pp._
_Nije bitno koliko imate godina, postupaka iza sebe, nije bitna ni dijagnoza ni vrsta postupka, jeste li uspjeli ili ne - bitna je samo dobra volja!_
Možete naglasiti da u obzir dolaze samo *anonimne izjave, novinski članci ili ste spremni izaći pred kamere i snimiti prilog ili čak doći u live emisiju.* 
Napravit ćemo popis ljudi za medije - samo tako ćemo moći na vrijeme reagirati na upite novinara.
Svaki vaš glas nam je iznimno važan
Beskrajno vam hvala za odaziv!

----------


## tina2701

> curke sorry što upadam,ali brzo brzo trebam broj AIN ambulante ako može još dana
> puno puno hvala unaprijed


031 512-307 i za narudžbe zoveš poslije 14 h...

----------


## Bea

napokon u akciji. jučer sam bila na dogovoru kod dr. P i krećemo početkom travnja.
Lijekove sam podigla s tim da se dobije ograničena količina. Vrhunac priče je da kada vas zovu, a vi se nejavite da oni lijekove daju nekom drugom.
Kažu da lista čekanja je još uvijek oko godinu dana.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

KBCO ima listu čekanja kao u inzemstvu....strašno...kako se ljudima ne radi....nisu ni svjesni da je naš uspjeh ujedno i njihov.....

----------


## Aurora*

> napokon u akciji. jučer sam bila na dogovoru kod dr. P i krećemo početkom travnja.
> Lijekove sam podigla s tim da se dobije ograničena količina. Vrhunac priče je da kada vas zovu, a vi se nejavite da oni lijekove daju nekom drugom.
> *Kažu da lista čekanja je još uvijek oko godinu dana.*


Vazno da ministar Milinovic tvrdi kako u Hrvatskoj vise nema nikakvih lista cekanja! Cure iz Osijeka dajete se javite nekom novinaru i demantirajte Milinovica! Sad je pravo vrijeme za to.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Vazno da ministar Milinovic tvrdi kako u Hrvatskoj vise nema nikakvih lista cekanja! Cure iz Osijeka dajete se javite nekom novinaru i demantirajte Milinovica! Sad je pravo vrijeme za to.


 
Kod Milinovića je idila...brrrrrrrrr....

----------


## ivf

> KBCO ima listu čekanja kao u inzemstvu....strašno...kako se ljudima ne radi....nisu ni svjesni da je naš uspjeh ujedno i njihov.....


sorry, cure sto se mjesam-problem KBCO je u tome sto su ograniceni brojem postupaka, a ne sto nebi radili. Puse svima

----------


## ivf

> Vazno da ministar Milinovic tvrdi kako u Hrvatskoj vise nema nikakvih lista cekanja! Cure iz Osijeka dajete se javite nekom novinaru i demantirajte Milinovica! Sad je pravo vrijeme za to.


Cure,ponovo -ivf- utipkajte www.mpo-ivf.blog.hr
puse, uvjek sam s vama i za vas

----------


## ivf

> 031 512-307 i za narudžbe zoveš poslije 14 h...


Zasto ne probas u Samoboru,polikl.Skvorc?

----------


## NINA30

Pitanje, može li mi tko reći koliko dugo se čekaju hormonski nalazi ono standardno što se vadi izmađu 3-5DC isto tako imam pitanje za 22dc P4 trebam izvaditi ali taj 22 dan spada u nedjelju jel problem ako izvadim u ponedjeljak tj.23dan....
I da do sada sam briseve uvijek radila kod svoje ginekologinje pri tome bih sama otišla u bivšu Drapšinovu po one epruvete i štapiće to njoj donjela i ona bih mi uzela briseve,međutim sada mi je dala uputnicu da to odradim u bolnici pa me zanima da li opet morem u Drapšinovu po te štapiće ili ne???nemam pojma što sad ....

----------


## zlatta

bok, nina, kako si  :Smile: 
za briseve ne znam, i ja sam tako sama išla i vraćala epruvetice u Drapšinovu, zadnji put sam radila u prosincu
a nalaze čekaš oko 3,4 tjedna, ja sam vadila 07 ili 08.03 i još nisam dobila.
što se tiče hormona P, to ti zavisi koliko ti traje ciklus, meni traje oko 26 dana tako da sam ja uvijek vadila 20. ili 21.d.c.
ideš li u kakav postupak? u kojoj si fazi? sretno draga   :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

*Nina30*, može se vaditi i vikendom samo se moraš najaviti na broj telefona 511-607 ..uvijek ima netko dežuran...to znam jer mi je prijateljica vadila vikendom...

*Zlatoo*...drži se još par dana do bete... :Love:

----------


## NINA30

Da.. čak vade krv na nuklearnoj i nedjeljom!!! začudila sam se skroz....vrlo pohvalno od njih
Čekam sada te nalaze baš me zanima što će oni reći........ inače čekam 4 mjesec kontala sam ponovno na ivf (klomifenski) a što drugo...... ako ne uspije onda u Petrovu 
Ostala ekipa što se događa???

----------


## tina2701

Zamrla tema  :Mad:  kad vidiš koliko ljudi u čekaonici i da iam postupaka...a ovdje nikog....

...meni slijedi štoperica u 22 h i AIH u utorak....  :Cekam: 

..ima još tko u postupku???

----------


## ptica1

Iako nisam u kbo (a iz Slavonije sam) već u Petrovoj ipak vas pratim i gledam dali ima napretka u kbo. 

*Tina2701*, od sveg srca želim ti pozitivnu i veliku ß.Meni je u utorak prva folikulometrija za drugi aih nadam se da će nam drugi aih biti uspješan.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Zamrla tema  kad vidiš koliko ljudi u čekaonici i da iam postupaka...a ovdje nikog....
> 
> ...meni slijedi štoperica u 22 h i AIH u utorak.... 
> 
> ..ima još tko u postupku???


 
Tina, Tina sretnooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

> Zamrla tema  kad vidiš koliko ljudi u čekaonici i da iam postupaka...a ovdje nikog....
> 
> ...meni slijedi štoperica u 22 h i AIH u utorak.... 
> 
> ..ima još tko u postupku???


Tina, sretno na AIH, neka bude posljednji..
Ako saznaš za koju trudnoću u KBO, javi nam, dugo je ovdje nije bilo...

----------


## Reni76

Cure,
može li negdje u Osijeku izvaditi beta privatno i koliko košta?

----------


## tina2701

> Cure,
> može li negdje u Osijeku izvaditi beta privatno i koliko košta?


sunce..mislim da je 150 kn

----------


## Reni76

Tina hvala na odgovoru, nazvala sam ih i cijena je 120 + nešto 

Tina, hvala na odgovoru, već mi se javila i jedna suborka na pp i nazvala sam Sunce.
Cijena je 120 + nešto 15 ispadne 135 kuna. To mi je ok, ALI nalazi tek slijedeći dan.

----------


## tina2701

onda možeš u hitni lab u KBO..nadoplatiš nekih 100 kn + uputnica i nalaz ti je za sat vremena....ako si mislila samo zbog brzine...

----------


## Bea

tina2701 vidim da pitaš kako je ambulanta puna,a nas na forumu rode malo. primjetila sam da cure su na forumu ivf u osijeku

----------


## zedra

U hitnom  labu u KBO, u podrumu kod Urologije, ne plaća se ništa, trebaš uputnicu od soc. ginekologa koji traži betu hitno! nalaz za sat vremena sve dane u tjednu.

----------


## zlatta

ja sam vadila u labu u kbo u podrumu privatno, košta oko 120,130 kuna, bez ikakve uputnice, došla tamo pitala da li mogu platiti da mi izvade betu, teta rekla da može i eto. 
tina, sretno, sretno sutra!!!

glede trudnoća, doista, kada gledamo liste trudnica niti jedne nema kraj koje bi pisalo "kbo", nažalost.... vjerujem da ima trudnoća ali ova naša lista ovdje je poražavajuća....kada sam ležala u bolnici zbog izvanmaternične kraj mene je bila ženica koja je u kbo ostala odprve trudna kod dr.p. inseminacijom, nakon što je dvije godine ostavljala brdo novca kod matkovića za propuhivanja i inseminacije   :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

Tina sretno  :Klap:  :Klap:  mia također navijamoooo
Cure stigao mi je nalaz hormona još mi samo ostao prog.22DC to ću sutra.Ispisala sam cijeli nalaz na temu stigo nalaz hormona pa da se ne ponavljam ako ima koja da se kuži u sve to da mi iskomentira nalaz.
Pozdarav,


ps.čekam men.pa u nove pobjede

----------


## ptica1

> U hitnom  labu u KBO, u podrumu kod Urologije, ne plaća se ništa, trebaš uputnicu od soc. ginekologa koji traži betu hitno! nalaz za sat vremena sve dane u tjednu.


Vidim da si napisala svi dani u tjednu, dali tu ulazi i subota i nedjelja? Konkretno ja bi ß trebala vaditi na veliku subotu jer mi je to 14 dan nakon aih.

----------


## ivica_k

ptica1, da, rade (dežuraju)tj. i subotom i nedjeljom

----------


## ptica1

> ptica1, da, rade (dežuraju)tj. i subotom i nedjeljom


Hvala na informaciji. Ako mi ß bude pozitivna biti će to pravi poklon za Uskrs.

----------


## ptica1

Zaboravih pitati gdje je taj laboratorij?
 Ja sam ß vadila u centralnom lab u podrumu gdje je kardiologija samo što je kardiologija na jednoj strani a lab na drugoj.

----------


## tina2701

Taj lab ti je kod urologije preko puta...

----------


## ivica_k

ptica1, navijam za tvoju betu
baš razmišljam nešto....već 2,5 godine gotovo svakodnevno dolazim na forum i jedina mpo trudnoća ostvarena u kbo je ona od superman, a njezin malac će uskoro imati 2 godine
uf, tužna sam zbog toga

----------


## milivoj73

točnije ivf trudnoća,znam za par trudnoća iz inseminacija...baš sam to pomislio neki dan...ni ja se ne sjećam nikog osim Superman...

----------


## Superman

:Smile: 

nadam se ipak da ovdje forumira tek neznatan dio pacijenata (barem je  tako bilo u vrijeme kad sam ja ovdje bila aktivna), i da trudnoća iz  IVF-a ipak ima...

sretno svima!

----------


## zlatta

bilo bi više trudnoća zasigurno da imaju ono što imaju zg.bolnice i njihovi labosi...sada sam u vinogradskoj i tamo smo "na traci"...od tolikog broja stimuliranih postupaka, polustimuliranih i stalnih prirodnjaka mora biti i više trudnoća...nažalost je tako....

i imam pitanje: gdje su najjeftiniji menopuri? u ljekarni u os.u kojoj sam se danas interesirala 10 menopura je oko 1450 kn

----------


## milivoj73

koliko se sjećam jedne godišnje statistike (čini mi se 2009., zadnja po starom zakonu) u KBO je bilo oko 250-300 postupaka i oko 30 trudnoća...ne znam kako je sad ali živo me zanima broj trudnoća iz IVFa...

----------


## Superman

statistika iz 2008: 167 AIH postupaka, 33 ET, dvadesetak djece rođeno iz postupaka potpomognute oplodnje... 

ako već uspoređujete KBO s drugim centrima, imajte na umu da se ovdje u biti radi jako malo postupaka.

----------


## tina2701

..možda ja popravim prosjek  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## tina2701

..moja ß na 15 dpo 134,2  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## ptica1

Još jednom da ti i ovdije čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje.

----------


## zlatta

tina draga, da ti čestitam i šaljem ti pusu! sve će biti ok!! bravo za dr.p.

----------


## NINA30

tina bravoooooo čestitam!!!
može li mi tko reći što se radi na trnsfuziji dr.me sad tamo uputio??

----------


## tina2701

da...nisam ni mislila da će mi od prve upaliti  :Grin: 

..na transfuziji...moraš se naručiti...tamo dobiješ od dr uputnice i povadiš krv na nuklearnoj...sve vezano uz trombofiliju i to...i čekaš nalaze 3tj do mjesec dana...i oni ti ih pošalju doktorici,,,

----------


## m arta

tina, čestitam!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## martineza

> ..moja ß na 15 dpo 134,2


iskrene cestitke, tina2701!!!!

----------


## tina2701

..hvala na čestitkama...te bete su me koštale živaca....15 dpo 134,2 ; 17 dpo 150 ; 21 dpo 473,9...

...i sad sam uvjerena da mi prva beta niije bila ispravno napravljena a zbog nje sam tri tone živaca potrošila....

----------


## tina2701

..imam termin za MR hipofize 13.05. u Požegi ....ako kome treba a da ga uspijemo prebaciti na moje mjesto..nek se javi....prije nego otkažem termin....meni ne treba  :Grin:

----------


## bubili

Curke bok
evo me opet malo,stalno čitam i čitam i evo da se i ja malo javim
uskoro krečem i ja u akciju ja sam to sve prošla prije desetak kogina,pa eto nekako odlučila sad opet
u četvrtak mi je prvi uzv i mislim da idemo u prirodnjak-IVF
držim vam svima fige,a nadam se da če i meni napokon nešto upalit

----------


## smokva

bok curke
 čitajući vaše postove poželjela sam  pokušati i ja krenuti u akciju 
svima vama želi što brže ostvarenje vaših želja

----------


## zlatta

bubili, smokva, dobrodošle!
nadam se da ćete što prije ostvariti trudnoču. javljajte nam se kako napredujete

----------


## bubili

:Klap: eto me opet malo
danas sam bila na prvom uzv
i eto mali problemčić.imam cistu na jajniku i polip u maternici
pa vas stoga molim da mi koja objasni što sad
mislim da cista nije toliko upitna koliko ovo drugo
unaprijed hvala :Klap:

----------


## martineza

pozdrav svima,  :Grin:  da li ima sta novoga u KBO? 
konkretno me zanima da li ima sta novoga s listom cekanja, ja sam se prosle godine narucila i tek u 11. mjesecu sam na redu, pa me zanima da li su nekome ranije dosli lijekovi....  :Grin: 
missy sto ima novoga kod tebe? jel bio jos koji transfer?
hvala vam....  :Heart:

----------


## martineza

zaboravih pohvaliti nasu kolegicu majicu777, prije 2 dana postala je ponosna majka suncice  :Very Happy: .... ishod insjemenacije (prve) u KBO, rodjena carskim rezom, ranije....mama i beba su dobro.... :Klap:

----------


## zlatta

martineza, to i mene zanima, baš sam htjela zvati kbo i pitati što je s listom. i ja sam lani u studenom stavljena na listu i rekli da ću na red najranije 8 ili 9 mjesec. ali kako se tako dugo čeka vjerujem da dio žena (kao i sama) ide i u druge klinike i vjer.ostaju trudne, neke i prirodno, jer čekanje od godinu dana je ipak predug period,  pa smatram da bi se ipak ta lista trebala smanjivati! 

Majica 777, čestitam !

bubili, ja imam stalno vodene ciste i svejedno sam u postpcima jer one same pucaju i vodene nisu opasne. Nisi napisala kakvu ti cistu imaš?

----------


## martineza

Drage moje, ne znam da li ste upoznate...jer ja nisam znala  :Sad: , ali nije nam Jelka vise glavna sestra na gini, sada nam je gdja. Gordana Huis, pa da ne bi prosle kao ja....i trazile gl. sestru Jelku....  :Cool: 

slabo mi se javljaju na ovaj forum, zar su svi otisli dalje?

----------


## Bea

evo ja sam od danas pikalica.

----------


## tina2701

..nije ni sestra Ester više tamo,novoj sestri se ne mogu sjetit ime... :Rolling Eyes: 

..al mislim da je sestra Ivandić  :Confused:  bar tak mislim...

----------


## NINA30

Ha,ja sam se u 1mj.naručila za lijekove očito da ću se debelo načekati???žene gdje ste?
...ja sam ponovno vadila hormone sve je kao ok ali me taj prolaktin muči jer u opisu referentne vrijednosti piše postmenop i kao to je ok ja sam u tome?!!nije mi to jasno i ubi te me.... 
...inače ciklusi su mi kratki i vadila sam ponovno progesteron 22DC i bio mi je samo 4,4 :Shock:  a prije godinu dana kada sam ga vadila ali 21DC bio mi je ok 56! 
..bila sam i na transfuziji i to sam povadila sve moguće jedan nalaz mi je gotov to je isto ok ostale čekam ....
..u ponedjeljak idem na uzv pa ću valjda ponovno na ivf...pun mi je kufer svega

----------


## m arta

Bea, sretno!

Nina, žao mi je zbog nalaza. hožeš ići kod dr P kad dobiješ sve nalaze, da ti on kaže kako i šta dalje? držim fige

pozdrav svima!

----------


## zlatta

bea, držim palčeve da ostaneš trudna ovaj puta!

nina, i meni je prolaktin malo povišen, pijem pola tabl.Bromergona i to se drži pod kontrolom. A što se tiče progesterona, ni ja ne kužim kako tako može varirati?? na prvom vađenju ispod donje granice (8), nakon par mjeseci iznad gornje granice (92) ?? kako, zašto??? nisu mi dr.znali objasniti, u stilu "pa, zna to tako",  pa ako tebi objasne javi mi??

potpisujem Martu, javi se dr.P. pa će ti on reći što i kako dalje... 

sretno

----------


## NINA30

Pisala sam upit jednom dr.privatniku poznatom i on mi je odgovorio da sam progesteron vadila u krivo vrijeme, da sam ga trebala vaditi 7 dana prije mjesečnice a ne dan i zbog toga mi je tako nizak ... uf lakše mi je sada
zlatta možeš li mi reći koliki je bio tvoj prolaktin i koji dan si vadila i gdje?!
ja sam vadila 3CD u Osijeku i iznosio mi je 203 pod refer.vrijednosti ima žene-predmenop 57-418 a žene - postmenop. 40-379 , ja imam 203!!! ništa nekužim dr.P kaže da je to ok, kako to može biti ok!!????

----------


## m arta

Nina, to je O.K. kao ti je i dr rekao. Dok si u referentnim vrijednostima je o.k.
ja sam imala jednom oko 665 pa je za par dana pao u normalu, pa onda opet kasnije 500 i  nešto ili 400 i nešto ne znam više, al sad sam zbog prolaktina ležala u bolnici 8 dana i svaki dan su mi vadili krv i urin i navodno je sve o.k., ali još čekam otpusno pismo da vidim šta su napisali i čekam da dobijem M da ponovo vadim krv 3 dc  na hormone. al sve u svemu, čak ne mogu piti ni taj Bromergon jer mi nalazi nisu iznad referentnih vrijednosti.

----------


## modesty4

Cure molim vas za pomoć!
Gdje se u Osijeku vadi i da li se uopće vadi AMH?

----------


## Kadauna

Modesty, mislim da AMH imaš samo u Zagrebu....... ali i u Beogradu, ako je to neka opcija. Nema nigdje drugdje, bar koliko ja znam. U ZG možeš na uputnicu u Vinogradskoj, ali pitaj cure na topicu VInogradske, one će ti znati reći.. isto tako znam da treba pored AMH vaditi i Inhibin B, pitaj na PP Mare41, ona će ti sigurno znati reći sve o pretragama koje moraš napraviti kako bi vidjela kakve će ti biti reakcije na buduće stimulacije ili jesi li možda low responder. 

SRETNO!!

----------


## Kadauna

Mislim da je potrebno znati činjenice kakve jesu u IVF-u, uspješnost s  tri jajne stanice je ovisno o godinama izm. 6-21%, bez obzira u što Vas  Vaši liječnici uvjeravali! To se odnosi na broj stanica po ciklusu,  dakle upotrebljavane u jednom ciklusu a ne one neoplođeno zamrznute!!!


dob žene:    18-34 godine;               35-37 godina        38-39 godina           40+ godina

*3   j.s.                 21%                            18%                        12%                                                 6%*

*15  j.s.                 40%                          41%                        26%                             17%*

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65387-Z...jajnih-stanica

----------


## martineza

Napokon dobila gl. sestru, sto se tice liste, drage moje koje cekate kao i ja, tek su sada na redu zene koje su se prijavile u 7. mj prosle godine...znaci postoji mogucnost da mi koji smo prijavljene u 11. mj dodjemo na red u 9 mj.... :Grin:

----------


## Cannisa

Ajme, kako to sporo ide.

----------


## Bea

evo, ja sam u subotu bila na punkciji, a sutra (utorak) idem na transfer.

----------


## tina2701

Bea...sretno....

.ja sutra idem kod dr P... da vidim šta će mi pametno reći....

----------


## m arta

*Bea*, *tina* sretno objema!  :Heart:

----------


## Bea

hvala svima
vraćene su dvije mrve, jedna je malo bolja.
dr. predlaže da radim test na anti-mullerov hormon, jer sam slabije reagirala na stimulaciju.
sada mi preostaje samo čekati do 6.6.2011.

----------


## tina2701

Hvala *Marta*...

*Bea*...sretno....

..ne moram na pauziranje...mogu već ovaj ciklus na home made  :Smile:  a čim dobijem M mogu opet na AIH...

----------


## m arta

*Bea*, a jel ti rekao gdje možeš raditi AMH? navodno nigdje u Osk.

----------


## Bea

marta rekao je AMH da mogu raditi jedino u Zagrebu.
Mislim na VV i  Vinogradskoj, tako sam čitala na drugim postovima

----------


## m arta

Da, Bea i ja sam tako čula, mislim na Vinogradskoj.

----------


## milivoj73

najjeftinjie je poslati krv u Vinogradsku...koga zanima napišem sistem da se ne ponavljam već sam pisao...
vv koliko znam radi samo za svoje pacijente...ima još u Brayeru ali je skuplje...
m arta ti možeš u PFC...tamo je oko 20 eura i brzo gotov...

----------


## m arta

milivoj, i mislila sam u Pragu kad budem išla, a i Sela mi je rekla da je tamo jeftinije nego u RH.  :Smile: 

al kad sam vidjela da je dr Bei rekao, baš me zanimalo jel ima nekih novosti u Osk.

pozdrav vama trojima!  :Smile:

----------


## Bea

milivoj73 čitala sam proceduru za Vinogradsku, tako ako budem trebala javim se.
sada se ionako čeka 6.6., ali nemam osjećaj jakog pritiska u jajnicima tako da mislim da opet ništa.

pozdrav!

----------


## zlatta

Bea, ne opterećuj se simptomima (znam,lakše reći nego činiti..), mene su u oba postupka žigali jajnici, maternica boljela, a beta negativna..tako da opusti se i smatraj se trudnom  :Smile: 

glede amh, i ja sam loše reagirala na stimulaciju ( 1 js) i dr. je spomenuo da uradim amh ali ne znam gdje i kako?? kako da šaljem krv u zg?? i ako i idem u zg kakva je procedura, kakva mi uputnica treba i za gdje?  

bea, držim palčeve da si ovaj puta ti na redu da budeš kbo trudnica   :Smile:  bilo bi mi baš drago..

----------


## milivoj73

zlatta , opcija vađenja AMH iz Osijeka ti je najjednostavnija tako da odeš u ZZJZ u Krežminoj i izvadiš tamo i oni pošalju krv u Vinogradsku (mislim da slanje dođe oko 30kn) plus onima i Vinogradskoj uplatiš oko 264,35 kn preko poštanske uplatnice 
prije ove akcije najbolje nazvati Vinogradsku! 01/3787 163... 

već sam ovo pisao...uputnica ne vrijedi jer ova pretraga ne ide preko hzzo...

----------


## zlatta

milivoj, hvala! sad više nisam sigurna da ću ići jer već sam sita pretraga koje sama plaćam! i ti dr. nas upućuju da bi trebali ići ovo i ono, ma nekada sam sita svega     :Sad: 

kako tž?  :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

..nije me dugo bilo ali dovoljno za još jedno debeelo razočarenje.....mislim da je vrijeme za Zagreb....

----------


## m arta

*NINA30*, žao mi je i želim ti puno sreće!
jesi odlučila već gdje u Zgb ili si u razmišljanju?

----------


## ptica1

> ..nije me dugo bilo ali dovoljno za još jedno debeelo razočarenje.....mislim da je vrijeme za Zagreb....


Ja sam u Zg u Petrovoj iako mi je Os najbliži krenula sam odmah u Zg, kao što vidite prošla sam 3 neuspješne aih i sada idem na 1 ifv i već počinjem sumnjati da izbor klinike ima neku jako veliku ulogu. 
Milijon članaka sam pročitala i po svim forumima sam i kada čujem različite priče i događaje stvarno sumnjam. 
Poznajem nekoliko parova koji su prošli sve od RH, Slovenije, Austrije pa opet ništa, a ima parova koji dođu na prvi postupak i odmah uspije.
Ovo svoje razmišljanje i razočarenje morala sam podijeliti s Vama, jer jednostavno svi uvjeti ok i suprug i ja, endometrije ok, sve sve sve ok i opet veliko NIŠTA.

----------


## zlatta

ptica,   :Love: 

nekada i mene uhvati takvo razmišljanje, ALI onda se iskuliram  i biram. 
jedino što je velika razlika državna klinika i privatna ALI, opet ALI samo po tome što su me u državnim znali skidati s postupka iz potpuno glupih razloga, i ne možeš pregovarati i izgubila sam 6 mjeseci u tapkanju na mjestu,  dok u privatnima takve šokove nisam doživljavala... samo što košta...  

sretno u biranju nove klinike!

----------


## osijek

Da vam samo izrazim svima jednu veliku podršku, cure držite se i ne odustjte.
Ja sam odmah išla u Petrovu i jako mi je drago zbog toga i ako ikad budem išla ponovno u postupak to će biti tamo.
Budući da sam ja išla na ICSI koji se nije ni radio tada u Osijeku, sada se radi, ali svejedno bih opet otišla tamo kod svog dr.
Meni je oba puta upalilo od prve, doduše 1. trudnoća nije dobro završila, ali eto drugu smo izgurali!
Pusa svima i držite se, ako nekome treba neki savijet ili ima neko pitanje u vezi Zg i Petrove ili neke druge bolnice tu sam pa šaljite pp i pitajte!!!
Pusa svima!

----------


## NINA30

...nemam ništa protiv KBO niti protiv dr.o kojem imam samo riječi hvale kao i o kompletnom odjelu sestrama i Andreji svi su mi super....
....budući da je kod nas sve ok,nakon sile pretrage još jedino mi je ostala kontrola s nalazima na transfuziji i eto neka mogućnost da tamo nešto nevalja....definitivno je to da ne dolazi do implatacije....prvi puta sam imala 1j.st.koja se oplodila i ništa vraćena je bila 3dan il 2 nesjećam se više sada sam imala dvije i obje se oplodile vraćene kao blastice i opet ništa i sve to bez lijekova znači prirodno...ne krivim nikoga ali opet se pitam da im nešto ne promiče ili je stvarno u konačnici u pitanju moj mozak moja opterećenost...
mislila sam u Petrovu nazvati sljedeći tj.pa vidjeti ako ne upali ni tamo onda definitivno ostaje privatno....ovako kad gledam nemam volje ni ići u Zagreb bezveze se vozikati amo tamo ako će opet biti sve isto......
...ma neznam možda da dignem ruke od svega i pomirim se sa sudbinom možda će se onda konačno implatirati

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Draga Nina, sugrađanko moja...vidim da si totalno bezvoljna; to sam i ja prošla, odnosno većina nas je bila u toj fazi...vidim da spominješ Zg...dobra odluka...al moj ti je prijedlog vezan za odlazak kod privatnika...mislim da ti se to baš i ne isplati...jer ćeš se naplaćati sve...i svaki odlazak u Zg nije jeftin...moj ti je prijedlog odlazak u inozemnstvo naravno ako imaš tu mogućnost

----------


## milivoj73

zg privatno ili inozemstvo iz pozicije osijeka...
dugo smo vagali i stavili sve opcije pred sebe...shvatili da je vani puno veća šansa...zbog ovog našeg glupog zakona...
jedino zg preko hzzo...jest opcija za možda jedan-dva pokušaja ali ne bi predugo opet zbog zakona..a nama je i ZG skup(put,smještaj..)

----------


## kinky11

Samo da se javim...Nova sam na forumu i mogu vam reci da i ja imam u KBO samo neuspjele pokusaje.....

----------


## kinky11

Mogu vam reci da i ja imam samo neuspjele pokusaje u KBO....

----------


## zedra

Nina, vidim da nisi imala niti jedan stimulirani postupak...znaci niti jedan ozbiljan pokušaj...I kad na to nadodam niti ozbiljnu bolnicu, naravno da rezultata nema...Preporucila bih jedan pravi stimulirani u nekoj od ZG bolnica da vidiš kako reagiraš..Ako dobivaš više stanica, znaci dobro odgovaraš na stimulaciju, bježi van po bebu....I Sretno!!

----------


## tina2701

...zna li netko kad dr P ide na godišnji???

..ja sam još uvijek u čekanju svoje prve m nakon spontanog i odmah mogu opet na AIH...ak stignem prije godišnjeg :/

----------


## lannna

tina, mislim da je od 22.07 do 08.08. i prvi tjedan u 7 mj ga nema

----------


## tina2701

> tina, mislim da je od 22.07 do 08.08. i prvi tjedan u 7 mj ga nema


hvala na info..

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima ja isto nova....na čekanju lijekova,koji su naručeni prošle godine u 9 mj rečeno mi je da će doći sada u 9 mj....a tebali u 5-6mj....svaki put drugo se kaže....prvi IVF 1js-0,drugi pokušaj-izovulirala,treći pokušaj 2js,jedna se oplodila i vračena-beta-0....sve prirodno...imala ciste neke i dr.p nije me dao u postupak 2 ciklusa....zanima me da li uopće postoji IVF trudnica sa KBO-a,da joj je u KBO-u uspjelo??? hvala
na pretrage nikakve nisam išla samo one prije postupka što se mora....sad mi je napisao da prije lijekova moram ići na neki PC,CC-M,PCm i KOH....tako nešto....i nemam pojma šta je to

----------


## NINA30

> bok svima ja isto nova....na čekanju lijekova,koji su naručeni prošle godine u 9 mj rečeno mi je da će doći sada u 9 mj....a tebali u 5-6mj....svaki put drugo se kaže....prvi IVF 1js-0,drugi pokušaj-izovulirala,treći pokušaj 2js,jedna se oplodila i vračena-beta-0....sve prirodno...imala ciste neke i dr.p nije me dao u postupak 2 ciklusa....zanima me da li uopće postoji IVF trudnica sa KBO-a,da joj je u KBO-u uspjelo??? hvala
> na pretrage nikakve nisam išla samo one prije postupka što se mora....sad mi je napisao da prije lijekova moram ići na neki PC,CC-M,PCm i KOH....tako nešto....i nemam pojma šta je to


kakve su ti to pretrage?????
znam da postoji IVF trudnica u KBO zapravo vidjela nisam ali tako se priča po hodnicima nemam pojma
mene zanima koje se pretrage rade i dali se uopće rade nakon neuspjelog IVF?mislim oplodi se pa se vrati ali neprimi zašto???čemu ti postupci ako nešto nije s medicinske strane ok u organizmu valjda se to prvo treba istražiti pa onda postupci ja ništa ne kužim ali znam da mi kompletno sve ide na živce.....
zovem dr.Lučingera čisto da mi pogleda nalaze i kaže svoje mišljenje i prijedloge nemam šta izgubiti.... a onda u Petrovu na uputnicu ......
jedino što želim da mi netko nešto kaže bilo što....pomirit ću se i s činjenicom da neću imati djece ali ovo više nemogu podnosti tu neizvjesnost

uhvatila me neka depresija ajde cure više neka dobra vijest  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

*sanda1977*, dobro došla, al ti ja nemam dobro iskustvo sa KBO. mislim, ništa protiv dr-a, ali samo gubljenje vremena, jer im to nije prioritet. meni je žao izgubljenog vremena. ja ne poznam niti jednu IVF trudnicu, a nekako se ne mogu niti sjetiti da sam čula........

*NINA30*, sve si rekla, sretno kod Lučija i sretno u Petrovoj, u svakom slučaju veće su ti šanse nego ovdje!
mlađa si od mene, al si isto igubila dragocjeno vrijeme.

dr Lučinger, će ti dati dragocjene odgovore, ako treba i spustiti te na zemlju, da vidiš kako stvari stoje, a ne lažna obećanja.

----------


## tomita

> ...zanima me da li uopće postoji IVF trudnica sa KBO-a,da joj je u KBO-u uspjelo??? hvala


 Postoji. Ja sam teta jednom IVF dječaku iz KBO.  :Smile:

----------


## Cannisa

Nemojte zaboraviti malog Supermena! Jedan , ali vrijedan...druge neznam

----------


## zlatta

i moje kolegice kolegica  :Smile:   ostala trudna u KBO, mala je oko tri godine sada...

a kada sam na odjelu ležala, kraj mene je bila žena kojoj je od prve uspio AIH u kbo, a prije toga je 2 godine pokušavala i išla privatno na aih-e, i kad više nije imala love krenula u kbo i ono bingo od prve....

moramo samo biti svjesne da kbo radi jako malo ivf-a

Nina, koliko postupaka si prošla?

----------


## m arta

> Nemojte zaboraviti malog Supermena! Jedan , ali vrijedan...druge neznam


ako me sječanje služi, jer ona nije između postupaka ostala prirodno trudna?!

----------


## m arta

zaltta, znam i ja AIH trudnica, ali to nije IVF.

----------


## m arta

i da glavni je problem da se u KBO napravi 1 IVF dnevno, možda. to je najveći problem, da većina ne može dočekati....

----------


## Cannisa

> ako me sječanje služi, jer ona nije između postupaka ostala prirodno trudna?!


 
Nije, IVF sigurno znam...Što se tiče AIH znam dosta , al ipak mislim da su to lakše dg. 
Ma kako god bilo, sve je to malo. I uglavnom se izgubi dosta dragocjenog vremena, i opet na kraju ode negdje dalje. 
Smatram da smo mi u Slavoniji poprilično zakinuti, kao prvo imamo najlošiju kliniku po rezultatima,najduže se čeka na lijekove u cijeloj RH, a nemamo pravo na putne troškove da odemo negdje dalje. Cure izađite u medije, javite se s svojim problemima. Ovako ovdje , nitko ne zna za to što se događa.

----------


## zlatta

i ja sam već o tome razmišljala! pogotovo na dugim i čestim putovanjima do zg - 600 km imamo 

zadnji puta kada sam bila u kbo srela sam biologinju  pa joj rekla da sam sada u zg i da kada tamo kažem da ovdje nemaju uvjete za rad, ni injekcija za punkcije itd, i kao kako se u zg tome čude (a bila sam u tri klinike) samo je ljutito rekla: ma, što se prave, znaju oni jako dobro kako mi radimo!

tako da su i naši dr. i svi ostali ljuti, ali i oni očito bespomoćni, a ne znam zašto??

kako u vv imaju dovoljno igala da prije stimulacije skidaju ciste prije stimulacije, a u kbo ni za ivf???   :Mad: 

a da bude veselije, nemamo niti jednu privatnu ivf kliniku     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sanda1977

hvala vam svima na odgovorima....kod mene i muža ja sve dobro,samo su jajovodi problem....već sam imala prirodni porod-curica sada 10 g.
lap. i propuhivanje obavila (okluzija)...zanima me još koja je dobra bolnica u zg-u,a da se ide na uputnicu? petrova? sv duh?
znam da je u kbo-u tako kako je....ja osobno imam dobra iskustva,ok su bili....nisam bila ni na jednom stimuliranom....trebam sad na jesen..
molim vas da mi odg koja je dobra bolnica u zg-po vašim nekim iskustvima da se bolje odlućim....hvala

----------


## NINA30

ja sam bila u Vinogradskoj kod dr.Tomića i taj mi se uopće ne sviđa niti malo bilo sam jednom i više nikada,došla tamo duže sam čekala nego što sam bila kod njega u ambulanti ni ultrazvukom me nije pogledao kao da sam došla eto usput nemam što radit pa navratila....katastrofa.....
..sad idem kod Lučingera poč.7mj.na konzultacije nosim sve nalaze da on pogleda i kaže svoje mišljenje i prijedloge možda ću ići odmah kod njega privatno a možda ću još koji put probati u državnoj bolnici mislila sam u Petrovoj na uputnicu...to sad još neznam.....
zlatta, 3 AIH i 2IVF klomifenski znam da nije to bog zna koliko puta ali meni je svega preko glave

----------


## sanda1977

preporučili su mi sv duh....pa ako ima netko neka iskustva...pišite....
za vinog. se dosta njih žale....i na tog dr tomića..
još dva puta idem na uputnicu,a onda definitivni dr lučinger...pa koliko koštalo-koštalo!!!!

----------


## crna ovca

Drage moje Osječanke, držim vam fige da što prije ovaj grad napunimo bebalicama i kolicima!!!

*Nina30*, već neko vrijeme pratim tvoju priču i palčevi gore na upornosti i strpljenju. Željno očekujem tvoje dojmove o dr. Lučingeru, jer sam se i ja premišljala da prvo odem kod njega na konzultacije, pa onda da probam s uputnicom na VV. Dr. Lučinger i dolazi s VV i sve što sam čula o njemu je naj, naj. Molim te piši nam...

NAime MM i ja planiramo u 9 mj. krenuti na VV u ZG na konzultacije i osnovne pretrage. Pročitala sam se o svim klinikama u RH i moje je mišljenje da je VV trenutno najbolji odabir. Ako mi možete reći koje uputnice mi trebaju za VV i trebam li se naručivati i najaviti?

Hvala i velika pusa svima!!!

----------


## NINA30

Od prim.ginekologa uzmeš uputnicu.Prije toga nazovi gore u VV i naruči se i to je to.
Ja sam ipak za to da što više pretraga obaviš ovdje budući da je bliže i to poneseš u Zagreb....ukoliko imaš nalaze onda ok...

----------


## sanda1977

jutro svima zelim....zanima me skračenica bolnice VV koja je to bolnica?
nikako da sve pohvatam....i da li je privatna?

----------


## crna ovca

*sanda1977,* VV je skraćenica za Sveučilišnu kliniku Vuk Vrhovac u Zagrebu i to nije privatna klinika. Sve bitne informacije o naručivanju, doktorima i sl možeš pročitati na podforumu Potpomognuta na Vuk Vrhovcu. Pozzz i dobro došla nam. :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

*Nina30*, hvala na uputi, dopisivala sam se s curama s topica VV i rekle su mi što sve moram napraviti i ponijeti, tako da ću briseve, papu i dr. obaviti u 8 mj., pa ćemo u 9. u bitku. Pomalo sam čak i uzbuđena, jer sam stalno imala strah čitati ove topice, kao u stilu, neće to meni trebati, ali sad mi je drago i puuuuno lakše.

----------


## NINA30

crna ovco kako to da si se odlučila za VV?!
....da se ne ponavljam gore sam već pisala moje planove....ali me isto tako zanima koju državnu bolnicu izabrati u Zagrebu, Vinogradska ne dolazi u obzir nikako ali ove ostale kako izabrati neku ... većina spominje Petrovu a tu je i VV i Sveti Duh ... nekako mi se čini da je u Petrovoj najviše gužva ali isto tako mi se čini da ima i najviše liječnika.... dileme dileme

...javit ću se kako je bilo kod Lučingera,zovem iza nedjelje pa onda gibam za Zagreb i onda ćemo produžiti na more.......iskreno se nadam i želim vjerovati da će mi nešto pametno reći polažem velike nade u tog liječnika pratila sam dok je bio u VV i kontala sam otići gore ali eto on otišao i tako sve se produžilo........

----------


## crna ovca

*Nina30*, kako sam se odlučila? Čitala, čitala i čitala, zvala i pitala. Teško je donijeti pravu odluku. Kod Lučingera mi trenutno ide jedna frendica, koja ima lošiju dijagnozu nego ja, pa mi priča sve o svojim doživljajima. Upravo je bila na drugom ICSI i izgubila je bebu nakon par tjedana, ali drži se. Primjetila sam da na forumu nema puno topica ili niti jedan o privatnim klinikama???? Naravno u tome svemu je i faktor financija, a u današnje vrijeme to je vrlo bitno. Čitala sam da su liste čekanja za lijekove u svim bolnicama u ZG velike, ali VV ima najmanje problema i sl. Moje je mišljenje da je VV trenutno najbolji izbor u Hrvatskoj. Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## kriistiina

Drage cure, samo da vam dam svoju potpunu podršku... Ja sam otišla iz KBO iako je dr. P najbolji na svijetu, ali nemam vremena čekati lijekove tako dugo..

Drugo, a već sam o tome pisala, mi imamo pravo na putne troškove ako se liječimo negdje izvan Osijeka... Ja sam svaki put dobila i za muža i za mene...  :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

Sanda, Nina, i ostale sretno s izborom klinike u zg...
Ja sam bila u vinogradskoj, ali je nikome ne bih preporučila jer dr.T. je poprilično nezainteresiran..sve po klišeu..a specif. probleme koje ima pojedina pacjentica ni ne pokušava rješiti.. puno sam takvih u hodniku sretala tako da Nina u potpunosti se slažem sa tobom! sada sam kod dr.L. i ok je.
Iako se moram složiti s Kristinom - dr.P. je najbolji na svijetu ali nažalost znamo stanje u kbo.

----------


## kriistiina

Ja sam u Petrovoj jako zadovoljna s dr. Vrčićem.. I to što je najzaposleniji doktor na toj klinici govori dosta o njemu.. Iako od kad sam se čula s dr. L svi ostali mi nisu nikakvi  :Smile: ...

----------


## sanda1977

dobar dan svima....i ja sma odlučila za vv-definitivno!!! sestra je bila ljubazna na telefonu,sve mi je detaljno objasnila....sama preporučila dr.a.
pošto sam ja već u postupku,moram samo osvježiti nalaze....a to mogu i tu....

----------


## sanda1977

curke koje su naručile injekcije u 2010-riješena je cijela godina....čekajte da vas pozovu....u kbo-u,naravno....kiss

----------


## zlatta

sanda, hvala na informaciji,
sada kada sam pročitala, u stvari više ne znam što bih.....tako je malo uspjeha u kbo...vrijedi li iskušavati u mojim godinama...naročito što se radi o full stimulaciji i poslije je 6 mjeseci pauze...
curke iz 39+ kluba, što kažete?

----------


## jo1974

osječanke trudilice molim vas recite mi gdje se može kod nas bez plačanja obaviti pravno savjetovanje,hitno mi je

----------


## NINA30

Pravno savjetovanje u bolnici obaviš nemoraš se ni naručiti samo dođeš i neplatiš ništa,u upravnoj zgradi.

Ja sam se naručila krajem 1mj.za lijekove jel to znači da ću i ja uskoro doći na red?????

----------


## sanda1977

ma da i ja sam se naručila na vv i odjednom je opet kbo u prvom planu...
kolko se mora raditi pauza poslije stimuliranog postupka?

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi! 
Već dvije godine neplodnim parovima u Hrvatskoj onemogućeno je optimalno liječenje, liječenje po svjetskim standardima. Iako smo se nadali da će do sada glas razuma prevladati - očito razuma, volje i hrabrosti nema dovoljno. 

Ovim putem vas sve pozivam da, kao mali znak borbe protiv nepravde, promijenite svoj avatar. To je tek mali korak, vrlo jednostavan, ali pokazuje da nam je stalo, da smo tu, svjesni, da se borimo.
Avatare možete preuzeti u sljedećim albumima:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110592598235041917098/103201102?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCxns7SsJewqwE&feat=direc  tlink
http://public.fotki.com/jezic/avatar/
Hvala vam puno!
Molim vas promijenite avatare i na ostalim forumima, društvenim mrežama, pozovite prijatelje da učine isto....
I mali korak je korak naprijed...

----------


## Ivany

Osječanke... ne tipkate.... neka tako i treba, preko ljeta se malo opustiti pa kad prođu ove vrućine u nove pobjede  :Smile: 

Meni je dr. P. preporučio da napravim hsg jer je kod mm i mene koliko se čini sve ostalo u redu. Čitam po netu i tražim, ali nisam našla dovoljno informacija... planiram ići kod dr. Todorić u Vinkovcima jer je kod njega hsg povoljniji... ali me zapravo zanima da li ima razlog zašto je kod dr. Matković skuplje, da li on radi nešto drugo? bolje?
please ako netko zna, molim odgovor! hvala

----------


## Kadauna

> ma da i ja sam se naručila na vv i odjednom je opet kbo u prvom planu...
> kolko se mora raditi pauza poslije stimuliranog postupka?


Sanda, valjda ti je netko već odgovorio, pauzu izm. stimuliranih postupaka je u HR u državnim bolnicama preporučeno 6 mjeseci. Kod privatnika ali i vani u inozemstvu ta je pauza manja, 2-3 ciklusa. Naši pretjeruju s tim pauzama valjda zato da bi balansirali pacijentice. Ne mogu oni odraditi svu tu količinu ljudi svakih 2-3 mjeseca. SRETNO!!! NAdam se da će tebi upravo Osijek upaliti  :Heart:

----------


## ptica1

Nisam baš sigurna ali moja dr u Zg mi je rekla da je meni dr Matković radio hsg sa kontrastom i da je taj kontrast skup i da je pouzdaniji od običnog hsg, a kakav je to obični tj što ubrizgavaju stvarno ne znam. Što se tiče dr Matkovića ja sam prezadovoljna i svaka kuna koju sam platila vrijedi.




> Osječanke... ne tipkate.... neka tako i treba, preko ljeta se malo opustiti pa kad prođu ove vrućine u nove pobjede 
> 
> Meni je dr. P. preporučio da napravim hsg jer je kod mm i mene koliko se čini sve ostalo u redu. Čitam po netu i tražim, ali nisam našla dovoljno informacija... planiram ići kod dr. Todorić u Vinkovcima jer je kod njega hsg povoljniji... ali me zapravo zanima da li ima razlog zašto je kod dr. Matković skuplje, da li on radi nešto drugo? bolje?
> please ako netko zna, molim odgovor! hvala

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...ja sam radila hsg u vinkovačkoj bolnici,radio ga je dr juzbašić,sa kontrastom...na uputnicu....uspavali me i pokušao mi popraviti jajovod,ali bezuspješno...
i sve moje zahvate je radio on i najbolji je....i porodio me....probajte kod njega....
ja sad idem kod dr p. 10.8. na razgovor,dobila sam injekcije....pa u nove pobjede...

----------


## sanda1977

mislim da nepotrebno bacate novac...hsg pokriva hzzo....sve to ide u planiranje obitelji...
ali milinović je i.....grrrr.....njegova žena sigurno nije imala problema sa nepolodnošću...

----------


## Ivany

sanda tko će mi dati uputnicu za hsg? jesi ti to davno radila u vk bolnici? tko ti je rekao da ideš tamo? meni je dr. prije inseminacije rekao da razmislim da li ću na hsg ili laparoskopiju, i da hsg nemogu raditi u KBO jer tamo nemaju ni sredstava ni osoblja za to.... tek sam kasnije saznala za dr. Todorića....

ptica1, mislim da obojica rade s kontrastom, e sada jedino ako postoje razl. kontrasti.... moram malo googlati....

----------


## nana0501

evo i mene k vama nakon dosta razocaranja spas trazimo u kbo i 6.9 trebam doc na konzultaciju kod dr P
a draga za hsg uputnicu piše tvoj gin i onda se javiš u bolnicu

----------


## sanda1977

ivany,radila sam i laparaskopiju i hsg odjednom...nije strašno...treći dan ideš kući...ili drugi...ja sam imala dvije laparaskopije...prvo je radio hsg,pa kad je vidio da ne prolazi-pokušao je operativno popraviti jajovod(ja imam samo jedan-vanmaternična je odnjela drugi),ali nije uspio i samo mi preostaje ivf...i mora ti dati uputnicu....

----------


## sanda1977

ja sam kod dr p. 10.8.-u nove pobjede

----------


## zlatta

sanda, sretno! ..

----------


## NINA30

Ivany, zašto bih plačala hsg! Ako ti je dr. P to preporučio onda se kod njega i dogovoriš za to u konačnici on će ti to i napraviti tako je i meni radio prošle godine sve na uputnicu i hsg i laparaskopiju i propuhivanje sve ležiš sve skupa 3 dana i onda ideš kući uspavaju te nije ništa strašno! nemoj plaćati ionako nam za sve drugo uzimaju pare
sretno!!!!

----------


## martineza

dobar dan,....imam jedno pitanjce....
jucer su me zvali iz bolnice da su mi stigli lijekovi.....moj problem je u tome sto ja zelim odmor i zelim malo raditi ( tek sam pocela), pa me zanima ako ja sada odbijem podici lijekove, tj. prepustim ih bolinici da li mi se to racuna kao da sam bila na ivf-u....
ako tko zna ista, ili je tako napravio da li mi moze odgovoriti....hvala :Grin:

----------


## sanda1977

maetineza....ako mislis ici na postupke podigni lijekove i mogu ti stajati jedno vrijeme....ako ne mislis ici daj nekome priliku koji čeka sto godina i jedva čeka da ih dobije...
prvo moraš razlučiti šta želiš....godine ti prolaze jako brzo...ja ti preporučujem da ne odustaneš sada,bez obzira što radiš....i ja radim a i ostale cure vjerojatno...
podigni te lijekove....mogu ti stajati par mjeseci....prati rok trajanja....moje stoje 2 mj,a sutra idem na razgovor kod dr p.,pa ću vidjeti šta će reći....ne odustaj zbog posla...moji na poslu svi znaju i uz mene su,čak bolje znaju moj ciklus nego svoj...hehehhe :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

*martineza*, uzmi ljekove i ne moraš ići odmah u postupak. 
vidjet ćeš do kad je rok na kutijama, al sigurno ćeš imati par mjeseci na raspolaganju. samo pazi decapetyl ide u frižider, a gonali mogu u "špaiz" iliti ostavu, bitno da je suho i mračno, mislim da piše i na kutiji, a  meni je i sestra rekla kad sam podizala.
jer ako ih sad odbiješ i kad se ponovo odlučiš, bit ćeš na kraju "reda", nećeš moći preko reda iako si odustala sada.

sretno i na poslu i u daljnjim postupcima!

----------


## zlatta

martineza, dobro su ti savjetovale! uzmi jer ćeš opet pasti na kraj reda...

kada si se prijavila za injekcije? ja sam se lani u  studenom upisala i još  ništa ?

drage moje koje idete u zg bolnice u postupke da vam kažem da imate pravo na putne troškove...ja sam ih dobila iako su mi govorili da sumnjaju da ću dobiti... dobije se 366 kuna .. bar nešta kad već mukotrpno moramo do zg kraj našeg kbo

----------


## sanda1977

jutro svima...zlatta pa trebala si dobiti!!! riješena je cijela prošla godina...nazovi ih i pitaj....vidi gdje je zapelo... :Shock: 
provjeri ti to...nazovi....
ja danas idem kod dr p.,već sam budna hehehe

----------


## martineza

nemojte me krivo shvatiti,....al ja sam lijekove prepustila bolnici....da se malo ubrza lista...ja samo bila narucena u 11 mjesecu....a sto se tice posla....jedan sam izgubila zbog umjetnih oplodnji....isto tako bila sam pod velikim dozama hormona....druga stvar je i to sto moj suprug vise nema zivaca za os....tako da postoji vrlo velika mogucnost da odemo negdje dalje.....al sad prvo odmor za dusu i tijelo....sretno cure...

----------


## m arta

martineza, naravno da te razumijem i podržavam u tvojoj odluci. i ja mislim da nemam šta raditi u našim bolnicama i ako budemo još išli  ići ćemo opet u Prag, jer jedino tamo imamo neke šanse.
i mi uzimamo paouzu za odmor i opuštanje, pa ćemo vidjeti šta nam donese novi dan.
sretno i odmori se!  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

martineza podrzavam tvoju odluku... :Love:

----------


## nana0501

martineza draga najbolje da sama odluci sta i kako ces. ja sam krenula sa klomifenom danas i sad se nadamo opet. a jucer sam bila vadit hormone u kbo i sve ce mi osim mm ovog brisa uretre bit gotovo za 6.9 jer ne narucuju prije 1.9 i ceka se cca mj dana na red. ali opet sve drugo omamai nadamo se da ce uspjeti i prije toga

----------


## NINA30

zlata pa zar nisi trebala već dobiti lijekove!?kažu da je riješena cijela 2010 godina!?ajme .... ja se nadala kako će i mene nazvati do zime a ja se naručila u 1mj.ove godine!?
....ja za sada ne radim ništa,ne idem kod nikakvih dr.nepijem ništa odmaram..čekam da me nazovu za lijekove odlučila sam malo dići ruke od svega,ne da mi se vijati uputnice ići na kojekakve pretrage jednostavno mi se ne da, .....probat ću u KBO jedan taj pravi stimulirani (vjerojatno ću morat prije toga ponoviti sve nalaze) a nakon toga idem kod dr.Lučingera ukoliko ovaj ne upali...

----------


## Ivany

> Ivany, zašto bih plačala hsg! Ako ti je dr. P to preporučio onda se kod njega i dogovoriš za to u konačnici on će ti to i napraviti tako je i meni radio prošle godine sve na uputnicu i hsg i laparaskopiju i propuhivanje sve ležiš sve skupa 3 dana i onda ideš kući uspavaju te nije ništa strašno! nemoj plaćati ionako nam za sve drugo uzimaju pare
> sretno!!!!


Nina, nije mi jasno kako ti je dr. P. radio hsg kada se to neradi u KBO???  Meni je rekao da mogu kod njega na laparaskopiju ili negdje dalje na hsg zato što KBO nema ni novaca ni osoblja za hsg -eto baš tim riječima. A ja nebi baš odmah na LPSC jer je to ipak operacija pa bi prvo vidjela rezultate hsg-a. U utorak ću zvati Vinkovačku bolnicu... pa ćemo vidjeti dalje!

martineza, ti sama znaš što je nabolje za tebe!

ostale cure koje ste na čekanju, držim fige da dobijete lijekove do zime

----------


## NINA30

E pa sada više ni sama neznam... ali evo na otpusnom pismo piše LPSC,HSC,Chromopertubation to mi je rađeno sve prošle godine u 4mj.

----------


## Ivany

Evo ja jučer odradila hsg kod dr. Matkovića. Užasno me boljelo dok mi je radio, ali brzo prođe pa se može izdržati. Jajovodi su prohodni  :Very Happy:  sad ne znam što bi dalje jer se čini kao da je sve u redu a mrvica nikako da se uhvati.... mislim da ću za sada odustati od idućeg AIH jer ne vidim smisao....

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...nema vas nešto...ja sad cekam m,trebam dobiti za dan-dva,pa na uzv kod dr p. u kbo i tada će mi reći da li ću prvo na kontracepcijske ili odmah idemo na gonale...ako uzv bude uredan..

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...nema vas...danas mi je 3 dc...ali nista ovaj ciklus...nema doktora...vjerovatno neki seminar,tako da mi propada ovaj ciklus...

----------


## Vela

Ja isto preskočila ovaj mjesec, jer ih nema čini mi se par dana idući tjedan..tako da se nadam da ću upasti u postupak krajem mjeseca. Injekcije sam dobila još 17.05. i nikako da se sve poklopi da upadnem u postupak  :Sad:   Sva friška papirijada spremna-nadam se uspješnoj jeseni  :Smile: )) Sretno svima!

----------


## Kadauna

Cure, doktori su vam na kongresu na Brijunima od četvrtka sljedeći tjedan do subote- kongres ginekologije ali je centralni dio humana reprodukcija. Tamo će opet nastupiti naš klaun Milinović koji će po 100x reći da nema liste čekanja - da se čeka postupak 1-2 mjeseca...................... Tamo će naši doktori prezentirati opet po ne znam koji put uspješnost od 30-50% po IVF-u u Hrvata

----------


## anddu

Cure vrijeme je da nakon najnovijih izjava Milinovića još jednom pokažemo da nismo ovce. A za ovo zaista ne treba puno vremena (ja sam svoje pismo napisala za 10 minuta), a sve nas se tiče. Pokrenimo se i tražimo Milinovićevu javnu ispriku za protekle dvije godine, detalji na linku 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...-javnu-ispriku!

----------


## martineza

> Nina, nije mi jasno kako ti je dr. P. radio hsg kada se to neradi u KBO???  Meni je rekao da mogu kod njega na laparaskopiju ili negdje dalje na hsg zato što KBO nema ni novaca ni osoblja za hsg -eto baš tim riječima. A ja nebi baš odmah na LPSC jer je to ipak operacija pa bi prvo vidjela rezultate hsg-a. U utorak ću zvati Vinkovačku bolnicu... pa ćemo vidjeti dalje!
> 
> martineza, ti sama znaš što je nabolje za tebe!
> 
> ostale cure koje ste na čekanju, držim fige da dobijete lijekove do zime



i meni je radio dr.p hsg.....kakvo osoblje....bio je samo on i instrumentalka.......dosla ujutro i otisla popodne poslije posjeta....mislim da mi je receno da je moj bio prvi nakon 10 godina na podrucju KBO....29.10.2008. imala laparaskopiju, a 25.11.2008. hsg.....

----------


## NINA30

ja i dalje ne kužim kako se sad radi pa neradi hsg,...nisam luda znam što mi je rađeno prošle godine u 4mj.sve ovo gore već spomenuto neznam u čemu je sad problem...

----------


## zlatta

stigle i moje injekcije...čekam od studenog 2010...
pričekala bih dok se promjeni zakon...ne znam ima li šanse za to?? i kad?

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...ma muka mi je i od milinovića i zakona i neplodnosti i čekanja i cista i svega!
propadaju mi ciklusi bezveze, godine idu!
samo želim imati dijete i ništa drugo:::? previše?

----------


## sanda1977

sve mi to želimo,ne bih bile tu...al nažalost ovako je malo lakše...ma ljuta sam već na sve...

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima....vidim da se ne događa puno u kbo-u jer bi inaće pisali već nešto..?!

----------


## NINA30

zlatta?od studenog?a majke ti drage....očito da nema smisla da ja uopće zovem i pitam za svoje ja sam naručila krajme 1mj.ove godine....
Bože drage stvarno mi nije jasno kako je moguće da nema lista čekanja,a mi i dalje čekamo?!vjerojatno smo totalno prolupale
draga sanda mislim da svi mi tu isto želimo,tako malo,a tako puno......eh to je jeb...život 
pusa cure

----------


## tina2701

..ma ima puno njih u postupku samo ne pišu ovdje....jučer je samo kod dr.P bilo njih 15ak na folikulometriji...

----------


## zlatta

je, tina, puno na folik., ali većina je na inseminaciji... kada sam pitala za ivf u prirodnom ciklusu dr.P. mi rekao: "rado, ali nemamo igala za punkciju, nažalost!" Niti oni imaju, niti mi smijemo kupiti igle za punkciju...tjah...
tina, kako napreduje tvoja folikulometrija?

----------


## tina2701

...sutra imam AIH...

----------


## NINA30

..ovdje svaki dan sve bolje i bolje vijesti...nema igala!? e stvarno se za upucati i ništa drugo... :Evil or Very Mad: 
..meni je rađen ivf u prirodnom ciklusu valjda su taj mjesec imali igala...sad još i na igle treba brojati...
I ja sam za ivf u prirodnom ciklusu nekako je sigurniji nego AIH ...ja još čekam neznam što čekam ali eto čekam i nadam se da će biti bolje dok se ponovno pokrenem 
tina držim fige da ovaj put sve bude savršeno!

----------


## ptica1

Na žalost imam nekoliko kolegica koje se liječe u kbo i samo jedna od njih je zadovoljna. Sve one idu na folikulometriju, a kada dođe vrijeme za aih uvijek iskrsne neki "problem" i na kraju bude ciljani. Ima koleica koje zavlače već 9 mj. sa ciljanima, uz obećanje da će biti aih.
Sve je to žalosno, mislim da nije problem u dr već u njihovu budžetu koji je jako mali i vidite i same da stalno nešto nedostaje.
Nadam se da će se ubrzo to popraviti, ali ipak, Slavonija je samo zadnja rupa na svirali htrjeli mi to priznati ili ne, to je tako.

----------


## zlatta

tina, kako protekao aih?

----------


## tina2701

ok...sad čekam betu....

..danas su bila 2 IVF-a i 2 AIH-a...

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima....nema igala za punkciju?? a ne mogu vjerovati....a ja sljedeci tjedan idem na uzv kad dobijem m..........znaci da ne planiram previše...
da li ja ove injekcije koje sam dobila u kbo-u mogu iskoristiti npr u vv? ili ih moram baš u kbo oskoristiti.? :Shock:

----------


## NINA30

mislim da nemožeš nego samo u onoj bolnici gdje lijekove dobiješ....ma nemoj se sekirati ne vjerujem da baš nema igala osobito u stimuliranim postupcima jednostavno u to nemogu povjerovati

----------


## bubili

evo malo da se i ja uključim,čitam redovito ali se slabo javljam
nemojte se sekirat zbog igala,ima svega
ja sam jedna od IVF 19.09.
želim vam svima sreću
čekam transfer

----------


## zlatta

sanda, u stimuliranima uvijek imaju igle, ja sam govorila za čiste prirodnjake.. 
sretno!

----------


## bubili

čisti prirodnjak
2 folikula od toga jedan oplođen
sutra transfer

----------


## sanda1977

ej bubili tako je i meni zadnji ivf bio prirodni,dva folikula jedan oplođen...rezultat nula..
ja danas 1 d.c.,sutra idem na uzv,ako je uvz uredan krećem u punu stimulaciju....gonali i decapeptyl...
drži te mi fige da nemam opet neke glupe ciste...
pitanje-da li da otvorim bolovanje kada poćnem primati injekcije jer je moj posao dosta stresan i stalno sam na nogama?

----------


## NINA30

uzmi bolovanje i uživaj u svojem domu i opustit se....sretno

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima....ništa od postupka...imam cistu 3 cm...danas 2 dc.... :Crying or Very sad: 
znala sam...i opet mi propada ciklus....u ponedjeljak idem kod svoje ginkošice da me ponovo pregleda,pa ako nije cista pukla moram piti neku terapiju da pukne...
nije mi jasno kad slučajno dr p nema da mi radi uvz i pregleda mie netko drugi,oni vide folikul...a kad dr p-on vidi cistu....već sam mu rekla da ja već imam folikule male 2 dc i to vide svi drugi ,a on kaze da je cista...tj,kad drugi dr vide da je folikul 2 dc ja ulazim u postupak i za vrijeme punkcije dr p nije naišao na cistu nego na jajanu st. hoću reći da to nije cista nikakva nego folikul!! samo gubim cikluse....baš me zanima šta će reći moja gin,pa vam javim...
tome ću ja stati na kraj od ovog ciklusa...

----------


## bubili

draga Sanda 1977,ne znam zašto dozvoljavaš da te tako zavlače,idi po drugo mišljenje,godine prolaze,a ako treba i dr promjeni

----------


## bubili

drage moje eto ja odmaram i izležavam se i čekam dan do Bete

----------


## ptica1

> bok svima....ništa od postupka...imam cistu 3 cm...danas 2 dc....
> znala sam...i opet mi propada ciklus....u ponedjeljak idem kod svoje ginkošice da me ponovo pregleda,pa ako nije cista pukla moram piti neku terapiju da pukne...
> nije mi jasno kad slučajno dr p nema da mi radi uvz i pregleda mie netko drugi,oni vide folikul...a kad dr p-on vidi cistu....već sam mu rekla da ja već imam folikule male 2 dc i to vide svi drugi ,a on kaze da je cista...tj,kad drugi dr vide da je folikul 2 dc ja ulazim u postupak i za vrijeme punkcije dr p nije naišao na cistu nego na jajanu st. hoću reći da to nije cista nikakva nego folikul!! samo gubim cikluse....baš me zanima šta će reći moja gin,pa vam javim...
> tome ću ja stati na kraj od ovog ciklusa...


To je stvarno zavlačenje.

Ja kada sam išla na 3 aih sam imala cistu, s tim da ja u Petrovoj nikada nisam na 2 dc išla na uzv već normalno 8 ili 10dc. 10 dc vidjeli su da je folikul malo prevelik za 10 dc i pretpostavili da je cista pa sam išla 11 i 12 dc na uzv i vidjeli da je stvarno cista, ali išla sam normalno u postupak i sa rekli su mi da će najvjerojatnije puknuti ili sa ovulacijom ili ako ne ostanem trudana sa mengom i stvarno, na žalost nisam ostala trudna, a sljedeći ciklus više je nije bilo.
Sve mi se čini da je to samo zavlačenje.

----------


## sanda1977

pa da i ja mislim da je to zavlaćenje....samo je pitanje zašto...?!
njih pet dr kažu da je fol,a on da je cista...
mislim da ću zamračiti i svašta mu reći...ili mu moram spakovati neku vrećicu,poklon tada bi me možda pustio da normalno odradim postupak...nažalost...
dobit će možda kao zahvalu,kada odradi svoj posao sa pozitivnim rezultatom... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zlatta

draga sanda, baš mi je žao...znam to poigravanje s živcima kada se radujemo postupku, a onda kao neke ciste....
ne znam što bih rekla...
meni m.kasni tjedan dana, test negativan, odem dr.m i on nađe folikul (ili cista, kaže:tko bi znao što je dok se ne punktira.. ili pukne pa mir)  na l.j. u vrijeme kada mu očito nije vrijeme...dao mi decapeptil da pukne kako bi dobila m....ja odmah zvala i dr.l.u zg. što on misli, on se složio i tako da sam u srijedu si dala injekciju dekapeptila ali evo još nisam dobila...čekam do 10 dana pa ćemo vidjeti...
eto ako ti to što znači...nažalost, sve mi koje smo u mpo priči smo pod prijetnjom cista

----------


## sanda1977

> draga sanda, baš mi je žao...znam to poigravanje s živcima kada se radujemo postupku, a onda kao neke ciste....
> ne znam što bih rekla...
> meni m.kasni tjedan dana, test negativan, odem dr.m i on nađe folikul (ili cista, kaže:tko bi znao što je dok se ne punktira.. ili pukne pa mir)  na l.j. u vrijeme kada mu očito nije vrijeme...dao mi decapeptil da pukne kako bi dobila m....ja odmah zvala i dr.l.u zg. što on misli, on se složio i tako da sam u srijedu si dala injekciju dekapeptila ali evo još nisam dobila...čekam do 10 dana pa ćemo vidjeti...
> eto ako ti to što znači...nažalost, sve mi koje smo u mpo priči smo pod prijetnjom cista


e baš...poigravanje živcima...idem sad za koji dan svojoj gin,pa ćemo vidjeti šta će ona reći...uopće joj neću spomenuti nikakvu cistu,samo ću joj reći da sam došla na pregled...baš me zanima taj uvz...ako je cista ili je bila cista,pa u međuvremenu pukla-mora se vidjeti ožiljak...tj mjesto gdje je bila...joooj zlatta baš smo mi prave mpo priće...i znaći mi i znam da mi je lakše kada se malo izjadam vama :Love:

----------


## zlatta

sanda   :Love: 

samo strpljenja i živaca...

----------


## bubili

imam jedno pitanjce,koliko se čeka na nalaz bete
hvala vam

----------


## ptica1

Kada vikendom vadim u hitnom labu bude za sat vremena, a običnim danima u centralnom labu kažu za 2 h, onda kad dođeš večinom još malo čekaš nekih 15-ak min, tako je bilo meni.

----------


## bubili

jel nam to Osijek spava,šta se dešava
nigdje nikoga već danima
meni je sutra dan D-beta

----------


## tina2701

*Bubili*...sreto s betom...

..ja je vadim u srijedu....nadam se da će biti ok..jer je test pozitivan...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ..ja je vadim u srijedu....nadam se da će biti ok..jer je test pozitivan...


Sigurna sam da će biti ok!
Šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se pravilo podupla!

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima! :Very Happy:  ja bila jučer kod svoje ginkošice,ipak je cista,ali se sama prazni...kaže da je to od klomifena...u petak idem ponovo na uvz,da vidi da li je pukla...
bubilli i tina sretno sa betom!!!!!

----------


## bubili

evo i mene beta na 12 dpt je 00000000000000000000000
ali život ide dalje
krečemo u novi ciklus s klomifenom i opet ponovo
nada umire zadnja,ne dam se ja

TINA tebi sretno sutra

----------


## sanda1977

bubili...... :Love:

----------


## tina2701

*Bubili*...žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## zlatta

bubili, ..   :Love: 

tina, tebi sutra sretno! javi rezultat i veliku betu.. uljepšaj dan

----------


## zlatta

tina, objavi nam lijepu vijest  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

jesam..jesam..na odbrojavanju  :Yes: 

...beta je 407  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

tina juuuuhuuu!  :Very Happy: 
samo nek se dupla! :Klap:

----------


## bubili

> jesam..jesam..na odbrojavanju 
> 
> ...beta je 407


tako mi je drago
neka se dupla i želim ti jedno malo za 9 mj.

----------


## ptica1

Tina, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee super, neka se pravilno dupla

----------


## bubili

od nedjelje opet Klomifen
i u nove akcije

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima...ja danas bila opet na uvz da vidim da li mi je pukla cista...nažalost nije...ostala je ista...i dobila sam lijek duphaston,pijem ga 10 dana 2 puta po jednu...
vidjet ćemo da li će pući od toga...

----------


## tamara1981

Hej cure,kako ste?Imam pitanje
Zna li netko radi li se prirodni IVF u KBC-u,dakle bez stimulacije i koliko se čeka na red za postupak?Kako stoje s lijekovima(ako ne uspijem ići u prir.postupak)?
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## bubili

> Hej cure,kako ste?Imam pitanje
> Zna li netko radi li se prirodni IVF u KBC-u,dakle bez stimulacije i koliko se čeka na red za postupak?Kako stoje s lijekovima(ako ne uspijem ići u prir.postupak)?
> Hvala unaprijed




u prirodni možeš odmah samo se moraš javit doktoru da se dogovorite
ašto se tiče stimuliranog to isto moraš s doktorom pa se ona javiš glavnoj sestr
za sada se na ljekove čeka oko godinu dana

----------


## tamara1981

Bubili,hvala na odgovoru.Nadam se i držim fige da ti ovaj IVF bude dobitni
Ja bih za početak probala sa prirodnim IVF-om iako znam da su šanse male,a za kasnije ću vidjeti s dr.što će preporučiti.

----------


## sanda1977

eh...još danas i sutra duphaston...pa čekam m...i nadam se da ću napokon na postupak...

----------


## bubili

eto mi u novim pobjedama
u petak imamo punkciju,za sada ima pet folikula
prirodni IVF

----------


## bubili

> Bubili,hvala na odgovoru.Nadam se i držim fige da ti ovaj IVF bude dobitni
> Ja bih za početak probala sa prirodnim IVF-om iako znam da su šanse male,a za kasnije ću vidjeti s dr.što će preporučiti.


ja sam za sad stalno u prirodnjaku
a eto malo novih informacija za sve čekalice:ljekovi za stimulaciju sada idu za one koji čekaju od 3. mj.
svježe vijesti jutros

----------


## sanda1977

bok svima....ja danas bila na UVZ,2 d.c.,ciste nema,ali ni ovaj ciklus ne mogu na stimulaciju...
rekao mi je da mi je ciklus preeeebrz i da sada već imam par folikula od 13,te da ne mogu krenuti u super stimulaciju. dao mi je da pijem kontracepcijske Lindynette,pa na uzv 3.11.
još sam danas morala hitno ići vaditi hormone E2,LH,FSH,PRL i P,da vidi šta se to dešava s mojim ciklusom....uglavnom nikako da krenem više u postupak....ako netko ima slićne ili iste probleme,tj iskustvo,pa neka se javi i podjeli samnom taj problem

----------


## NINA30

> ja sam za sad stalno u prirodnjaku
> a eto malo novih informacija za sve čekalice:ljekovi za stimulaciju sada idu za one koji čekaju od 3. mj.
> svježe vijesti jutros


ja sam naručila lijekove u 1mj.2011.i do sada me još nitko nije zvao!? 
očito moram osobno otići do bolnice,nevjerojatno....

----------


## NINA30

> bok svima....ja danas bila na UVZ,2 d.c.,ciste nema,ali ni ovaj ciklus ne mogu na stimulaciju...
> rekao mi je da mi je ciklus preeeebrz i da sada već imam par folikula od 13,te da ne mogu krenuti u super stimulaciju. dao mi je da pijem kontracepcijske Lindynette,pa na uzv 3.11.
> još sam danas morala hitno ići vaditi hormone E2,LH,FSH,PRL i P,da vidi šta se to dešava s mojim ciklusom....uglavnom nikako da krenem više u postupak....ako netko ima slićne ili iste probleme,tj iskustvo,pa neka se javi i podjeli samnom taj problem


ciklus preebrz!?mislim da sam to već čula!'ne kužim u čemu je problem ako imaš ovulaciju 10-13dana (pretpostavljam da na to misliš kada kažeš da je preebrz)
moji ciklusi su takvi,zar nije najbitnije da imaš ovulaciju i da imaš folikule a koji je dan više manje,....sve mi se više čini da se počinje nešto preefilozofirati oko svega

----------


## sanda1977

tada mi je bio 2 d.c.,ja sam već tada imala ovulaciju...navodno....mogla sam na prirodni,ali nisam bila za injekcije...i rekao je da mi se nalaz hormona podudara sa uzv i da očekuje za tri tj mirniji rad jajnika,kad popijem te kontracepcijske i da bi trebala tada u stimulaciju....a iskreno,mislim da si u pravu sa filozofiranjem... :Sad: 
nikako da uđem u postupak.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bubili

> ja sam naručila lijekove u 1mj.2011.i do sada me još nitko nije zvao!? 
> očito moram osobno otići do bolnice,nevjerojatno....


ja sam u srijedu bila kod glavne išla po štopericu i ono aj da pitam usput,jel i ja čekam,rekla mi je da sad zovu one od 3 mj.
idi tamo ili zovi ko zna di je zapelo ja ču pitat ponovo za dva tjedna,ako sad ne upali jer sam u prirodnom ciklusu

----------


## bubili

> tada mi je bio 2 d.c.,ja sam već tada imala ovulaciju...navodno....mogla sam na prirodni,ali nisam bila za injekcije...i rekao je da mi se nalaz hormona podudara sa uzv i da očekuje za tri tj mirniji rad jajnika,kad popijem te kontracepcijske i da bi trebala tada u stimulaciju....a iskreno,mislim da si u pravu sa filozofiranjem...
> nikako da uđem u postupak....


ne znam kod kojeg si doktora,al mislim da te neko vuče za nos
ja idem stalno i ne dam se otepst,moraš samo bit uporna

----------


## sanda1977

ja sam ko dr p.,a valjda cu doći na red...sad poslije kontracepcijskih ću vidjeti šta će reći...
rekao mi je da dođem na uzv 3.11.,bude li nešto filozofirao-nejdem više u kbo... odlučila sam se za vv

----------


## zlatta

sanda, ne uzrujavaj se, u biti je sve tako kako je i rekao, ali koliko dr.toliko mišljenja a tko je u pravu tko bi znao.. u stimulaciju ne možeš ako nije idealno, a i bolje je tako, veće su ti šanse onda...a obzirom na tvoje godine, kontracepcija je ok...čak navodno su bolji rezultati nakon kontracepcije jer onda sve ide školski!
biti će to sve ok!
i nemoj misliti da je drugdje drugačije
ja sam išla i u kbo, i u zg u državne, i privatno i vjeruj...svagdje ti je isto glede odnosa... 
sretno, draga!

----------


## NINA30

Jučer nakon cijelojutarnjeg upornog zvanja konačno sam došla do gl.sestre,nakon što je pogledala na nekoliko razno raznih papira našla je konačno i moje ime,da ima lijekova i mogu doći po njih!?nevjerojatno da nisam tu našla da se dijele vjerojatno nebih ni zvala a tko zna dali bi mene itko zvao!?što reći
trebam donjeti uputnicu za ivf i taj papir što piše koliko kojih i mogu doći po lijekove,otići ću ovih dana najkasnije u ponedjeljak
usput sam i nazvala da se naručim za dr.P.i ni više ni manje nego sam na redu 6.12!!! a majke ti nemogu vjerovati otkud sada tolika gužva?jel se to događa nešto pametno?!
Glavno da su ti moji lijekovi stigli naručeni su bili 1.2.2011.,mislila sam otići kod svoje gin.za uputnicu za briseve i papu da napravim,.tko zna hoću li morati ponovno sve nalaze raditi...nisam do sada bila na tim lijekovima i nemam pojma što me čeka...valjda ću uspijeti sve shvatiti ....jer istini za volju našeg dr.P.je jako teško pohvatati  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

dr p se ograničio na manji broj pacijenata kad radi u ambulanti..takod a sad nije gužva kao što je prije bilo...ali se duže čeka.....

----------


## sanda1977

eh i ja sam naručena 22.11....tako je rekao da se naručim kao što prije da se dogovorimo za stimulaciju...a 3.11. mi rekao da dođem na uvz...pa i tada mi može sve objasniti...a već mi je napisao protokol injekcija...samo nikako da krenem... :Cool: 
tina pa ti dosta znaš o našem dr p...

----------


## sanda1977

pitanjce....ove kontracepcijske se piju za reguliranje ciklusa?
kako točno djeluju u našem slučaju?

----------


## tina2701

..često smo se družili u zadnjih godinu dana  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

pa da tina,kad kreneš u postupak više samo tamo nego kod kuće...kako se osječaš trudnice?
e pa nitko mi nije odgovoriop na pitanjce u vezi kontracepcijskih...?!

----------


## tina2701

ma ništa posebno..nemam neke posebne mučnine ni išta...malo mi sammo smetaju mirisi...

..a za kontracepcijske prije postupka...ja sam shvatila da umire jajnike prije samog postupka...

----------


## zlatta

da, i ja sam tako razumjela...umire se jajnici i onda se ne može dogoditi da ti dođeš 2dc a folikuli već tu nego lijepo krenu rasti kada trebaju
a glede dr.p, sanda draga, koliko sam dr. prošla u ovih 2, 3 godine on mi je najbolji po svom odnosu prema pacjentima, ali naravno svi imamo žute minute pa tako i on, iako sam i ja nekada ljuta na njega i čini mi se nekada hladan, moramo ga razumjeti, preopterećen je...

 tina   :Klap:

----------


## sanda1977

pa da zlatta...ali....neću više komentirati njegov odnos...ja znam svoje mišljenje...zanima me samo njegov rad...tj rezultat...

----------


## sanda1977

:Cool:  ja čekam uvz....3.11.
a gdje ste svi? tina? zlatta?

----------


## zlatta

bok, sanda!
uzv za postupak? a koji bi to bio dan ciklusa?
meni danas 17.d.c, folikul je ranije pukao tako da nisam ni bila u postupku. 
kod dr.p. sam naručena za 08.11. pa se nadam da bude sve ok.

tinice, kako si nam?    :Klap:

----------


## tina2701

hej..ma ok sam ja..zasad....

čekam 2 uzv za 10 dana...

guštam u mučninama... :Laughing:

----------


## zlatta

uživaj, draga naša trudnice!

----------


## sanda1977

> bok, sanda!
> uzv za postupak? a koji bi to bio dan ciklusa?
> meni danas 17.d.c, folikul je ranije pukao tako da nisam ni bila u postupku. 
> kod dr.p. sam naručena za 08.11. pa se nadam da bude sve ok.
> 
> tinice, kako si nam?


ej...danas mi je 15 dc...a žao mi je što nisi ušla u postupak...
a zašto me naručio za uvz-ne znam...jer nisam sve tablete popila...
tina  :Klap:

----------


## milivoj73

sa uzv prati rast folikula radi eventualne promjene terapije...
standardni postupak...
sretno legicama  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sa uzv prati rast folikula radi eventualne promjene terapije...
> standardni postupak...
> sretno legicama


pa da...pijem kontracepcijske...pocela sam ih piti 19.10.
ma samo da se nešto više pokrene.... :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

eh....bila sam danas na uvz-u,da se vidi kako reagiram na kontracepcijske i naravno nije dobro...ne reagiram baš najbolje...kaže dr p da jajnici su neposlušmi...da rade kontra od kontracepcijskih i naravno pojavila se opet cista...rekao je da pijem do kraja pa kad dobijem m,da dodem na uvz,pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje....do tada...ngdje 10.11. živci zbor... :Cool: 
da li je ntko imao slične probleme? 
kaže dr p da mi je jaaakoooo ubrzan ciklus....tj za vrijeme m mi luduju jajnici....tako nešto.....eh....

----------


## zlatta

sanda, i meni je o vrlo brza, ovaj ciklus bila 8dc i oduvijek tako ALI da ti kažem da sam prvu trudnoću ostvarila odnosom na 5.dc....svaka žena je drugačija  
sve to bude dobro, naša tijela su takva
drži se draga..   :Love:

----------


## malenab

poz cure..
bubili, čitam za te lijekove..ja naručila u 5 mj..al me zanima ak (nedaj Bože) ne uspije taj, jel se onda opet tako dugo čeka za lijekove???

----------


## bubili

malenab,e to ne znam,zvala sam u petak i rekli su mi da dijele za 3.mj.,a za ponovni postupak ne znam da li se čeka i koliko,pitat ću kad budem u prilici

----------


## tamara1981

Ća0 cure!
Imam pitanje:jel se sad ide p0 lijek0ve k0d vms G.Huis ili je J.P.j0š zadužena za nas?

----------


## sanda1977

za lijekove je zadužena G.Huis sada.... :Yes: 
meni danas zadnja tableta kontracepcijskih....i sad čekam m..... :Wink:

----------


## tamara1981

Sanda,hvala  :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

..ja još nisam otišla po svoje lijekove nadam se da ih neće podijeliti,rekla mi je da će me čekati....

----------


## zlatta

nina, nisam ni ja odmah otišla pa sam zvala da ne bi nekome dali pak mi sestra rekla "oni su stigli na vas i ne mogu se dati drugima" tako da bude sve ok.  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

pitanjce....da li je netko primao injekcije decapeptyl? pitam jer mi je dr p rekao da dođem sutra 11.11. na uvz i ponesem 1 amp deca.,a ja još nisam dobila m....neugodno mi poslati mu poruku da ipak dodem ili da čekam m...jer sam mu i jučer slićnu poruku poslala da nisam još dobila i da li da dodem danas na uvz...danas sam trebala,ali mi prebacio za petak...joooj nešto nisam dobro razumjela...

----------


## sanda1977

bila sam danas na uvz-u. u nedjelju opet idem na uvz...kaže da je sve ok,ali imam tu lutealnu tvorbu na desnom jajniku,i zato nisam dobila m. e sada....ako uvz bude u redu u nedjelju-krećem sa stimulacijom.... a ako ne bude uredan uvz....onda ne znam šta dalje....
nadam se da će mi puknuti ta cista..... :Sad:

----------


## malenab

bubili kak je prošao ivf??

----------


## sanda1977

> bila sam danas na uvz-u. u nedjelju opet idem na uvz...kaže da je sve ok,ali imam tu lutealnu tvorbu na desnom jajniku,i zato nisam dobila m. e sada....ako uvz bude u redu u nedjelju-krećem sa stimulacijom.... a ako ne bude uredan uvz....onda ne znam šta dalje....
> nadam se da će mi puknuti ta cista.....


ništa od postupka....opet cista...skinuo me sa terapije kontracepcije...ni on samviše ne zna šta da radi samnom...22.11. sam naručena,pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje...a do tada... :Cool:

----------


## bubili

> bubili kak je prošao ivf??



loše nikako,čorak
ali eto opet smo u novom postupku,u ponedjeljak prva folikulometrija

----------


## NINA30

bubili jesu li ti to sve prirodni IVF ili s terapijom?
jel vi cure idete non stop u te prirodne postupke ili pravite pauzu?meni je zadnji ivf prirodni bio u 5mj.,sad čekam 6.12 pa ću se dogovoriti s dr.što dalje,vjerojatno ću s lijekovima?
iako mi se čini da gubim vrijeme s tim svojim pauzama ali nekako mi je lakše jer stvaro teško podnosim tu negativnu betu ....
sanda pa što dr.kaže!?

----------


## tina2701

> loše nikako,čorak
> ali eto opet smo u novom postupku,u ponedjeljak prva folikulometrija


Bubili...sretno....

----------


## bubili

ova zadnja dva su mi prirodna,al ne odustajem i sad sam u prirodnjaku
ljekove ću dobit tek u 1 ili 2 mj. tak su mi rekli
odlučila sam ne odustajat
ja sam napravila i veliku pauzu pa zato sad ne odustajem

----------


## bubili

> Bubili...sretno....


puno hvala
a tvoja mrva jel napreduje

----------


## tina2701

> puno hvala
> a tvoja mrva jel napreduje


..napreduje...sad je velika kao kikiriki u ljusci  :Smile: 

..al opet živim od uzv-a do uzv-a....dan za danom...

----------


## sanda1977

> bubili jesu li ti to sve prirodni IVF ili s terapijom?
> jel vi cure idete non stop u te prirodne postupke ili pravite pauzu?meni je zadnji ivf prirodni bio u 5mj.,sad čekam 6.12 pa ću se dogovoriti s dr.što dalje,vjerojatno ću s lijekovima?
> iako mi se čini da gubim vrijeme s tim svojim pauzama ali nekako mi je lakše jer stvaro teško podnosim tu negativnu betu ....
> sanda pa što dr.kaže!?


a ne zna ni on šta da kaže...ne mogu u postupak dok imam cistu...a ta cista je stalno tu.....pukne pa se ponovo puni.....ne znam ni ja....za injekcije nisam... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## NINA30

O draga,pa to je prava igra živaca.....neznam što reći...možda neki čajevi,vitamini.....u biti nevjerujem u ništa posebno od toga ali opet ako može pomoći zašto ne!?
zna li netko nešto reći za cijepljenje ovo što se provodi jel nam to treba ili ne treba....?
Jel netko nešto zna za fitologa Tešića?
tina ...nemoj da se brineš veseli se svakom danu i uživaj u svojoj trudnoći!

----------


## sanda1977

nema vas baš slavonke...ah....ja sutra idem kod dr p,na dogovor šta dalje...i na uvz... 
ne znam šta mi se dešava...nikada ja te ciste nisam imala....znam,jer sam išla svakih 4 mj vaditi papa test,oko  godinu i pol...i nikada mi nije našla cistu...jer me uvijek i pregledala uvz-om
ne znam šta će mi sutra reći... :Sad:

----------


## renna

> nema vas baš slavonke...ah....ja sutra idem kod dr p,na dogovor šta dalje...i na uvz... 
> ne znam šta mi se dešava...nikada ja te ciste nisam imala....znam,jer sam išla svakih 4 mj vaditi papa test,oko  godinu i pol...i nikada mi nije našla cistu...jer me uvijek i pregledala uvz-om
> ne znam šta će mi sutra reći...


evo ja sam jedna slavonka,i to još markovićka... :Smile: . ali nisam bila niti jednom u kbo jel me dr matković uputio u zg u vinogradsku, gdje sam odradila 5 postupaka i niti jedan transfer i sad sam u postupku u MB, neznam kakva si s financijama da se odeš konzultirati s nekim od privatnika, jel sam čula da kbo i nema nekih rezultata, naravno neodnosi se na sve, ali bi ja isto bila najsretnija kada bi pokušala u KBO, ali obično mislim da dosta brze ide u ZG ali put, lova i to sve počnu izluđivat svakoga , a o naporima da nepričam, u svakom slučaju želim ti svu sreću , i svim curkama u KBO...pozz

----------


## zlatta

... ali bi ja isto bila najsretnija kada bi pokušala u KBO, ali obično mislim da dosta brze ide u ZG ali put, lova i to sve počnu izluđivat svakoga , a o naporima da nepričam, u svakom slučaju želim ti svu sreću , i svim curkama u KBO...pozz[/QUOTE]

potpisujem!!! naročito ono "a o naporima da nepričam!"

na puno napora treba biti spremno kada se odluči za zagreb

----------


## sanda1977

jučer sam bila na uvz! ciste nema,endometrij 9,5,cs 2,5 a na lijevom jajniku folikul 21! kaže da mu je žao propustiti ovaj prirodni ciklus,ali ako ga sada odradi boji se da će mi se opet sve poremetiti i da će se pojaviti ciste opet...kaže da je savršen ciklus....rekao je da dođem za dva tjedna i da krećemo sa stimulacijom,ako bude uvz uredan...
joooooj ma samo da krenem u postupak i da se nećemu mogu nadati! :Very Happy:

----------


## zlatta

sanda, ja ti želim da ti zatrudniš ovaj ciklus   :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, ja ti želim da ti zatrudniš ovaj ciklus


i ja se nadam....pa bar da krenem u postupak...malo nade da uđe u moj život.. :Heart:

----------


## kerolajn5

cure iz os i okolice ,, ukucajte u google davor rudić bilje-osijek. toplo ga preporučujem .. za više info.mi možete poslati pp

----------


## sanda1977

> cure iz os i okolice ,, ukucajte u google davor rudić bilje-osijek. toplo ga preporučujem .. za više info.mi možete poslati pp


pošalji mi na pp informacije....hvala ti unaprijed :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

može i meni na pp malo više o tom čovjeku...nikad čula

----------


## renna

> cure iz os i okolice ,, ukucajte u google davor rudić bilje-osijek. toplo ga preporučujem .. za više info.mi možete poslati pp



eto proslijedi i meni malo detaljnije ako moze, vidim kod tebe prirodnu trudnoću :Very Happy:

----------


## marina3012

hey cure, nova sam ovdje a vidim zanimljivih tema ima....I ja sam jedna od vas! AIH u Os kod dr. P 23.11, čekam betu 9.12.... zar se to stvarno toliko mora čekat???????!!!!možda bi test prije nešto pokazao??

----------


## NINA30

marina3012 možeš napraviti test ranije ali beta ti je puno točnija od testa,bilo je cura koje su radile test koji je bio negativan ali im je beta ipak bila pozitivna tako da eto kako želiš
podigla sam svoje lijekove prava kamara užas živi nemam pojma kako ću ja to sve znati to mi se čini preeekomplicirano i kako da sama sebi dajem injekcije to mi je nepojmivo....uglavnom sada čekam M pa krećemo

----------


## ježić

Cure, oprostite na upadu. Svratite malo i na ovu stranicu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69967-n...IZMJENU-ZAKONA

Sretno svima!

----------


## sanda1977

evo bila sam danas na uvz-u! napokon sam krenula u postupak!
primila prvi decapeptyl,a od sutra 3 ampule gonala! :Very Happy: 
a naokon više,da se i ja nadam nećemu! :Heart:

----------


## tamara1981

Sanda,sretn0  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda,sretn0


hvala...nadam se da će sve biti ok.... :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Sanda puno sreće nek ti uspije!

----------


## sanda1977

hvala i trebat će mi sreća...u ponedjeljak imam punkciju...imam tri dobra folikula i još par manjih... :Yes: 
danas sam si još dala 2 gonala i 1 menopur,a sutra ujutro 1 decapeptyl i u 22 ovitrelle čekanje do ponedjeljka  :Wink: 
a valjda će sve biti u redu....

----------


## tina2701

*Sanda*...sretno....

----------


## tikica78

Sretno u ponedjeljak i nek se oplode sve!

----------


## sanda1977

> Sretno u ponedjeljak i nek se oplode sve!


hvala ti...
estradiol mi je bio 4160.0 jučer....jel to valja ili ne....

----------


## kerolajn5

to bi ti bilo oko 5,6 zrelih jajnih stanica..

----------


## sanda1977

> to bi ti bilo oko 5,6 zrelih jajnih stanica..


sigurno?
a ja se već uplašila da mi je počela ovulacija...nadam se da mi neće pobjeći folikuli do ponedjeljka...
do jučer navečer sam imala takav pritisak u jajnicima kao da ću dobit m,i tako i proteklih dana ćim sam poćela si davati injekcije,a danas kada sam se probudila ništa...sve normalno...
pitala sam sestre u labu za taj estradiol,a one nemaju pojma...kažu da ne znaju koji br želi dr....pa mogla mi je objasniti da ima veze sa brojem jajnih stanica...
hvala ti kerolajn

----------


## kerolajn5

mislim da se jedna js računa 700tih nekih jedinica

----------


## sanda1977

> mislim da se jedna js računa 700tih nekih jedinica


a valjda je tako...hvala ti..

----------


## zlatta

sanda, sretno u pondjeljak, pa utorak, pa srijedu.... i tako idućih sretnih 9 mjeseci    :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, sretno u pondjeljak, pa utorak, pa srijedu.... i tako idućih sretnih 9 mjeseci


eh evo me....punkcija uspješno obavljena! uhvaćene 3 js....
nadam se da će se oploditi...
hvala vam svima na lijepim željama! kako si ti zlatta trudnice? i ti tina?

----------


## tina2701

Sanda ~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i što molje mrvice...

a sam ok..danas brojimo 15+1 tt :D

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda ~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i što molje mrvice...
> 
> a sam ok..danas brojimo 15+1 tt :D


baš super!!!
još mi ništa nisu javili....sada sam već lagano LUUUUDAAAA!!!
inaće su mi uvijek drugi dan punkcije javljali....a sada još ne zovu....

----------


## sanda1977

> baš super!!!
> još mi ništa nisu javili....sada sam već lagano LUUUUDAAAA!!!
> inaće su mi uvijek drugi dan punkcije javljali....a sada još ne zovu....


još nisu javili....

----------


## sanda1977

> još nisu javili....


možda čekaju blastociste....

----------


## zlatta

sanda, a da ti njih zoveš?

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, a da ti njih zoveš?


evo zvali me...ni jedna js se nije oplodila.....zbogom KBO!
mogli su me odmah nazvati da nije,a ne tako zavlačiti... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tikica78

Sanda jako mi je žao..možda bolje da odeš U Zg..

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda jako mi je žao..možda bolje da odeš U Zg..


naravno,definitivno VV....dr P mi je sada poslao poruku da moram vaditi AMH i Inhibin B....2 ili3 dc
i ne znam šta znaći to mPC I PC....

----------


## tikica78

ne znam ni ja stvarno .. joj kod njega me izluđivalo to s njegovim nejasnim porukama..
užas!
ma samo ti lagano put pod noge, naporno je stalno putovati ali isplati se ..
ja sam otišla privatno u ivf centar kod dr.Lučingera i trudna sam.. :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> ne znam ni ja stvarno .. joj kod njega me izluđivalo to s njegovim nejasnim porukama..
> užas!
> ma samo ti lagano put pod noge, naporno je stalno putovati ali isplati se ..
> ja sam otišla privatno u ivf centar kod dr.Lučingera i trudna sam..


koliko te koštalo kod dr L?

----------


## zlatta

sanda, baš mi je žao i malo sam i ljuta  :Mad: 

nedavno sam se čula sa ženom iz Županje s kojom sam se upoznala u kbo, moja vršnjakinja pa smo razmjenile brojeve, ona je prošli ili pretprošli mjesec išla u kbo u full stimulaciju i na kraju isto šok: niti jedna se nije oplodila??  kaže da je sa njom taj dan bila i jedna žena iz vinkovaca koja je puno mlađa ali i kod nje: niti jedna se nije oplodila??

ne kužim? što se događa da je tako...

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, baš mi je žao i malo sam i ljuta 
> 
> nedavno sam se čula sa ženom iz Županje s kojom sam se upoznala u kbo, moja vršnjakinja pa smo razmjenile brojeve, ona je prošli ili pretprošli mjesec išla u kbo u full stimulaciju i na kraju isto šok: niti jedna se nije oplodila??  kaže da je sa njom taj dan bila i jedna žena iz vinkovaca koja je puno mlađa ali i kod nje: niti jedna se nije oplodila??
> 
> ne kužim? što se događa da je tako...


ćula sam danas da imaju novi aparat za čuvanje embrija...
ma izgleda nemaju pojma baratat s njime...i kao da javljaju od 3-5 dana da li se oplodilo
sada idu dvije cure na punkciju-sutra pa ću baš vidjeti rezultat
i ja sam ljuta!!!

----------


## tikica78

Kad oces u Zg onda tek shvatis koliko naši nemaju pojma..trude se oni ali to je još sve u povojima daj BOze da se nauče i da žene iz Osijeka i Slavonije ne moraju u ZG. Ja jako volim dr P. I biologinju ,ali mislim da ni uvjeti u našoj bolnici ne daju im mogućnost napretka! VV Sanda ima super uspjeh i Odi tamo nećeš pogriješiti. Meni je moj san ostvario dr L on je moj anđeo, najbolji čovjek na svijetu..

----------


## sanda1977

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima želim i da se svima ispune lijepe želje

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sretna vam Nova 2012 i neka nam donese sto vise bebica!!

----------


## malena**

cure treba mi pomoć.znam da ovo nije vaša tema, ali ja nemam majku i stvarno trebam savjet. imam 16 godina i smatram da trebam ici kod ginekologa prvi puta. trebali zato ići roditelj s tobom? koji je ginekolog najbolji u os. i kolko se plaća?

----------


## zlatta

malena, vrlo je relativna pojam koji ginekolog je najbolji...svatko ti tu ima svoje mišljenje...za nekoga je netko super, a nekoga je taj isti gin. razočarao..itd...
ja osobno imam jako dobro mišljenje i iskustvo sa dr. Matkovićem (ukucaj u googl i naći ćeš ga), on ti je privat., možeš nazvati na tel.i pitati glede cijene jer ne znam točno što trebaš...

isto tako, imaš pravo na socijalnog ginekologa (besplatno kao npr. što imaš besplatno zubara i dr.opće prakse), to odi u Zavod za jav.zdravstvo i pitaj tko je slobodan i tamo će te uputiti kako dalje..

sretno :Smile:

----------


## malena**

hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## martineza

drage moje prijateljice, trebam pomoć....
kontaktirala me jedna poznanica iz Vojvodine, treba joj 1 injekcija PREGNIL 1500....
ja sam koristila gonal, decapeptil i menopur....za ovo nisam cula....
zanima me da li to ima gdje za kupiti u hrvatskoj i koliko kosta? inace osijek mi je blizu, pa ako netko zna da ima u osijeku? 
puno hvala...
hitno joj je, jer u 2 mj. treba na umjetnu, a ne moze bez te 1 injekcije...

----------


## sanda1977

> drage moje prijateljice, trebam pomoć....
> kontaktirala me jedna poznanica iz Vojvodine, treba joj 1 injekcija PREGNIL 1500....
> ja sam koristila gonal, decapeptil i menopur....za ovo nisam cula....
> zanima me da li to ima gdje za kupiti u hrvatskoj i koliko kosta? inace osijek mi je blizu, pa ako netko zna da ima u osijeku? 
> puno hvala...
> hitno joj je, jer u 2 mj. treba na umjetnu, a ne moze bez te 1 injekcije...


to su sada malo bolje injekcije,sa još nekim dodatnim hormonima...i za žene koje imaju slabiju rezervu jajnih stanica...mislim da kod nas toga još nema...

----------


## vikica

pozdrav cure, evo da vam se i ja pridruzim, (do sad nisam nikad pisala po forumu pa se nadam da mi necete zamjeriti ako nesta zabrljam  :Ups:  ili ne kontam) nova sam u ovome ali sam zato ''stara'' u svim tim postupcima na nasoj gini, i danas sam bila na uzv pa mi je dr Š rekao da idem u ZG vadit AMH ali taj Inhibin B nije ni spomenio, nadam se samo da nije zaboravio na to.......Sanda dal' si zvala vinogradsku i narucila se?? mora li se naruciti?? ili si mozda vec bila??......Martineza jesi se probala raspitati u privatnim ljekarnama skugor, cicvaric, hauska......??

----------


## milivoj73

vikice ne moraš u zg zbog amh...mž je vadila krv u krežminoj i oni pošalju u vinogradsku...nazoveš vinogradsku ranije,uplatiš im na račun i dođe ti nalaz doma...ne treba ti upitnica niti naručivanje jer sama plaćaš...

----------


## zlatta

ja sam amh vadila u vuk vrhovec (merkur) besplatno na uputnicu. 
imate pravo i na putne troškove jer se to u osijeku ne radi.

dok u vinogradskoj se plaća oko 270 kuna i naravno + putni troškovi.

----------


## sanda1977

ej vikice nisam još ništa vadila....ako se može poslati mislim da ću tako....jer dok natenkiram i još potrošim usput više će me koštati...karikiram...moram prvo kod dr p na dogovor,psa ću vidjeti šta će mi reći...jel sve cure koje su samnom bile na stimulaciji loše su reagirale....ja sam još i dobra bila...
e super milivoj sada znam da se može poslati...dobra informacija.... :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

dakle, možda nisam bio jasan...
ne mora se uopće ići u zg...
270 kn + 40 do 50 kn za slanje krvi u Vinogradsku...

----------


## vikica

Hvala Vam na pomoci, odmah sutra gibam kod moje dr. vidjeti dal' ce mi dati uputnicu za Vuk Vrhovec posto mi je dr. Š napisao na ambulantni list da me upucuje u Vinogradsku, bude li tvrd orah ne preostaje mi drugo nego dogovor i odlazak u krezminu......vidim da se AMH vadi 2 ili 3 d.c., sta ako se pogodi vikend?? Zlatta da li ste se morali naruciti na VV ?

----------


## milivoj73

za amh nije važan dc...

----------


## vikica

milivoj mozete li mi reci da li ste samo otisli u ZZJZ bez najave i objasnili im sta trebate ili ste ih prethodno zvali/bili?ja sam zvala prijemnu ambulantu sluzbe za mikrobiologiju ( mozda sam krivo nazvala, mozda sam trebala nazvati neku drugu njihovu ambulantu ??) gospođa koja mi se javila je rekla da mora provjeriti i nakon par min. cekanja ''finski'' su me odbili uz obrazlozenje da oni to ne rade, tako da sutra ujutro idem tamo provjeriti dal' su uopce razumjeli sta trebam.....u VV naruceni cekate oko 7 dana!!

----------


## milivoj73

najjednostavnije je izvaditi krv u Krežminoj u hzzjz i napraviti serum od nje... serum hpexpresom poslati u Vinogradsku (uz napomenu da stigne slijedeći dan do 10 sati) i uplatiti im obavezno preko poštanske uputnice (da odmah dobiju novce, 264,35kn) a potvrdu o uplati ubaciti u kovertu s krvi....
ovo je mž radila prije 15ak dana i stvar šljaka...čak su joj nalaz poslali na mail i kući original...
prije ove akcije najbolje nazvati Vinogradsku! 01/3787 163... 

ovo gore je moj post iz 2010...pa novom ovi iz krežmine šalju u vinogradsku pa nema ove kombinacije sa hpexpresom...
znači u krežminu se ide bez najave...izvade krv, naprave serum i šalju u vg uz prethodnu najavu u vg jer se možda promjenila cijena...

----------


## sanda1977

> najjednostavnije je izvaditi krv u Krežminoj u hzzjz i napraviti serum od nje... serum hpexpresom poslati u Vinogradsku (uz napomenu da stigne slijedeći dan do 10 sati) i uplatiti im obavezno preko poštanske uputnice (da odmah dobiju novce, 264,35kn) a potvrdu o uplati ubaciti u kovertu s krvi....
> ovo je mž radila prije 15ak dana i stvar šljaka...čak su joj nalaz poslali na mail i kući original...
> prije ove akcije najbolje nazvati Vinogradsku! 01/3787 163... 
> 
> ovo gore je moj post iz 2010...pa novom ovi iz krežmine šalju u vinogradsku pa nema ove kombinacije sa hpexpresom...
> znači u krežminu se ide bez najave...izvade krv, naprave serum i šalju u vg uz prethodnu najavu u vg jer se možda promjenila cijena...


e super...tako ću ja napraviti! još jednom hvala...
a nadam se da će nama novi ministar zdravstva ispuniti obećanja koja upravo prića na htv-u.... :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

zaboravih pitati....kada budu gotovi nalazi....?

----------


## milivoj73

15ak dana se čeka nalaz...

----------


## vikica

e odmah sutra idem u krezminu pa nece oni mene zezat  :No-no:  i lagat mi preko telefona......hvala gosp. milivoj

----------


## zlatta

vikica, da morala sam se naručiti, nekih dva tjedna sam čekala
ponavljam vam u vinogradskoj plaćate, u vuk vrhovec - besplatno i nadoknada putnih troškova, oko 200 kuna tako da smo se mi odlučili za tu varijantu.
dc koliko ja znam nije važan, bar me nitko nije niti pitao kada sam se naručivala

----------


## sanda1977

> vikica, da morala sam se naručiti, nekih dva tjedna sam čekala
> ponavljam vam u vinogradskoj plaćate, u vuk vrhovec - besplatno i nadoknada putnih troškova, oko 200 kuna tako da smo se mi odlučili za tu varijantu.
> dc koliko ja znam nije važan, bar me nitko nije niti pitao kada sam se naručivala


meni je dr p napisao da vadim inhibin i amh 2-3 dc....na koji br se mogu naručiti?

----------


## vikica

SANDA u VV na br tel 01 2353 905 mozes se naruciti do 12h a na 01 2353 852 do 15h i kao sto zlatta kaze treba samo uputnica nista se ne placa a u vinogradsku zoves na 01 3787 163 (endokrin. lab) ne moras se naruciti, ne treba uputnica placa se 264,24 kn zoves samo da se najavis ako dolazis ili ako saljes ali kako ja nisam imala mira i naravno da sam isla u ZZJZ tamo stvano ne vade i ne salju to za ZG vec to rade u DOMU ZDRAVLJA, treba uputnica i kopija uplatnice, najbolje je doci pocetkom tjedna radi slanja, oni salju city expressom, plati se 150 kn a imate mogucnost da sami posaljete ali u posti kazu da to trebate sami dobro osigurat da se ta ampula ne pomice ili ne pukne i onda jos dodatno se moze staviti u neku od njihovih kutija a koliko bi kostalo ovisi sve do koliko sati mora stici u zg, tezina itd....(ja sam odlucila za opciju sa city e., izvadim krv i poslije sam bez brige, ne moram misliti dal sam dobro spakirala i hoce li stici na vrijeme) jedini problem u svemu tome je uplata, u posti kazu da ne moze bez ziro racuna a zena koja mi se javila u vinogradskoj kaze da ne treba ziro racun i da se na uplatnicu naznaci da je za endokrin. lab., naravno da sam mislila da se nismo dobro sporazumjele pa sam ponovo zvala i opet mi je isto rekla a u posti kazu da bez ziro r. ne moze, zenica u D.Z mi kaze da je prije par dana jedna gospođa vadila AMH i imala normalnu uplatnicu sa ziro r., ma zvat cu ja opet u vinog. ali neku od njihovih sluzbi, pa netko ce mi dat broj rc.!! SANDA molim te ako ti nije problem probaj ti nazvat u vinogradsku i pitati za uplatu, za ziro r., mozda ja stvarno nisam nju skontala!?!

----------


## milivoj73

> SANDA u VV na br tel 01 2353 905 mozes se naruciti do 12h a na 01 2353 852 do 15h i kao sto zlatta kaze treba samo uputnica nista se ne placa a u vinogradsku zoves na 01 3787 163 (endokrin. lab) ne moras se naruciti, ne treba uputnica placa se 264,24 kn zoves samo da se najavis ako dolazis ili ako saljes ali kako ja nisam imala mira i naravno da sam isla u ZZJZ tamo stvano ne vade i ne salju to za ZG vec to rade u DOMU ZDRAVLJA, treba uputnica i kopija uplatnice, najbolje je doci pocetkom tjedna radi slanja, oni salju city expressom, plati se 150 kn a imate mogucnost da sami posaljete ali u posti kazu da to trebate sami dobro osigurat da se ta ampula ne pomice ili ne pukne i onda jos dodatno se moze staviti u neku od njihovih kutija a koliko bi kostalo ovisi sve do koliko sati mora stici u zg, tezina itd....(ja sam odlucila za opciju sa city e., izvadim krv i poslije sam bez brige, ne moram misliti dal sam dobro spakirala i hoce li stici na vrijeme) jedini problem u svemu tome je uplata, u posti kazu da ne moze bez ziro racuna a zena koja mi se javila u vinogradskoj kaze da ne treba ziro racun i da se na uplatnicu naznaci da je za endokrin. lab., naravno da sam mislila da se nismo dobro sporazumjele pa sam ponovo zvala i opet mi je isto rekla a u posti kazu da bez ziro r. ne moze, zenica u D.Z mi kaze da je prije par dana jedna gospođa vadila AMH i imala normalnu uplatnicu sa ziro r., ma zvat cu ja opet u vinog. ali 
> neku od njihovih sluzbi, pa netko ce mi dat broj rc.!! SANDA molim te ako ti nije problem probaj ti nazvat u vinogradsku i pitati za uplatu, za ziro r., mozda ja stvarno nisam nju skontala!?!


prvo isprika za hzzjz...legica mi je dala info koju nisam provjerio nego sam proslijedio...
mž je krv vadila na nuklearnoj i slala sama u koverti s onim zračnim jastučićima u koju je ubacila svoje podatke i kopiju poštanske uputnice sa uplaćenim iznosom...hp expresom za oko 50 kn...
što se tiče uplate, može se uplatiti u pošti...obrazac se zove poštanska uputnica...samo se napiše adresa a poštar njima isplati keš na ruke...zato nije potreban žiro račun...

----------


## sanda1977

> prvo isprika za hzzjz...legica mi je dala info koju nisam provjerio nego sam proslijedio...
> mž je krv vadila na nuklearnoj i slala sama u koverti s onim zračnim jastučićima u koju je ubacila svoje podatke i kopiju poštanske uputnice sa uplaćenim iznosom...hp expresom za oko 50 kn...
> što se tiče uplate, može se uplatiti u pošti...obrazac se zove poštanska uputnica...samo se napiše adresa a poštar njima isplati keš na ruke...zato nije potreban žiro račun...


ovo mi jem jednostavnije...nuklearna je gdje je interni...? mislim da je....tamo sam vadila hormone već..
prvo idem na pregled kod dr p,pa onda ću vidjeti da li to doista moram vaditi...jer mi je to on napisao u sms poruci...da li treba uputnica od ginekologa?
trebalo bi biti....

----------


## sanda1977

da vikice,milivoj je u pravu....na poštansku uplatnicu ide....pa ti ni netreba žiro...

----------


## milivoj73

> ovo mi jem jednostavnije...nuklearna je gdje je interni...? mislim da je....tamo sam vadila hormone već..
> prvo idem na pregled kod dr p,pa onda ću vidjeti da li to doista moram vaditi...jer mi je to on napisao u sms poruci...da li treba uputnica od ginekologa?
> trebalo bi biti....


da nuklearna je gdje je interni...mž je vadila hormone pa pitala za amh, pa su joj oni samo izvadili malo više krvi i napravili serum koji je slala u vinogradsku...konkretno tad za amh nije trebala uputnica jer se to plaćalo a nije išlo preko hzzo...
formular za slanje novca poštom se zove poštanska uputnica...

----------


## vikica

ok hvala....u D.Z traze uputnicu, neznam dal ce ti za nuklearnu trebat, nazovi ih i pitaj da se bez veze ne setas...

----------


## NINA30

sanda molim te javi mi što ti je rekao dr., i meni je u poruci rekao da izvadim amh i inhibin... za sada nemam namjernu uopće ići kod njega pa me čisto zanima,...planiram to izvaditi samo nisam sigurna hoću li poslati ovako poštom ili ići u ZG mislila sam u VV
Nisam sad u konačnici skužila jel treba uputnica kod ginekologa za te pretrage ili ne?I gdje se to na kraju vadi u DZ,Krežminoj ili nuklearnoj? I da li se mogu obe pretrage izvaditi odjednom na jednom mjestu?I jel se oba ta hormona ili što su već vade 2 i 3dc!?

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda molim te javi mi što ti je rekao dr., i meni je u poruci rekao da izvadim amh i inhibin... za sada nemam namjernu uopće ići kod njega pa me čisto zanima,...planiram to izvaditi samo nisam sigurna hoću li poslati ovako poštom ili ići u ZG mislila sam u VV
> Nisam sad u konačnici skužila jel treba uputnica kod ginekologa za te pretrage ili ne?I gdje se to na kraju vadi u DZ,Krežminoj ili nuklearnoj? I da li se mogu obe pretrage izvaditi odjednom na jednom mjestu?I jel se oba ta hormona ili što su već vade 2 i 3dc!?


ma on je to svima rekao! jer smo sve u našoj turi loše reagirale!može se na nuklearnoj...treba uputnica da vide šta trebaju raditi...ma neću ja još to raditi dok se ne vidim s njim....a nemam ni na ambulantnom listu napisano...baš se on sjeća šta je kom napisao sms-om...koliko nas ima....može se na jednom mjestu vaditi obje pretrage...i meni je napisao da se vade 2-3 dc...pa ćemo tako i naptraviti,ali kad odem na pregled kod njega....ma naša je rezerva sasvim ok!
meni je problem što se ne oplode...a kod tebe što ne ostane....možda bi ti trebala vidjeti za trombofiliju....ali ne ovdje u kbo-u nego u zg....tamo rade još neke dodatne pretrage....
meni je jš sumnjivo sa mojim dobrim js......nešto su oni to smrdali....sto posto sam uvjerena...
i imaš na facebooku poruku,pa mi odgovori jesi za!? mislim da treba to probati...

----------


## sanda1977

i opet govorim da u kbo treba dobar embriolog....maher!
i bit će trudnica!
ako netko zna neka mi odgovori zašto je kod nekog problem sa oplođivanjem jajnih stanica? meni se samo jednom oplodila jedna js....sada sam imala tri-kažu odlične....spermiogram uredan....i nije mi se ni jedna oplodila i to su mi javili nakon par dana tek....a inaće su odmah drugi dan javljali....help....

----------


## milivoj73

sanda isprazni inbox...
taman sam naštancao kobasicu od pp kad ono ćorak  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda isprazni inbox...
> taman sam naštancao kobasicu od pp kad ono ćorak


hehehe,sad ću :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

Prazno....

----------


## bubili

sorry što ovako upadam,ali da li bi mi tko mogao pojasnit šta se to dešava u kbo
i ja sam njihov pacijen al ovo nisam znala,trebala bi u 2.mj u stimulirani
hvala

----------


## sanda1977

danas idem kod bioenergičara davora rudića u 20 h....karolajn pitai me tko ga je preporučio i rekla sam da si ti....

----------


## sanda1977

karolajn imaš pp!

----------


## sanda1977

svima toplo preporučujem DAVORA RUDIĆA idite,nečete požaliti!
jučer je razbio sve moje predrasude o bioenergiji...on je jedan jednostavan,drag i običan čovijk s kojim se može ugodno razgovarati...ja idem opet za cca mjesec dana!
samo se treba opustiti i prepustiti mu se!

----------


## sanda1977

RENNA obriši inbox.....i ja naštancala kobasicu-pa čorak...

----------


## Blasin

Hej... imam jedno pitanje za sve vas.... Zna li tko kako se naručuju i gdje se naručuju preko interneta trakice za pračenje ovulacije.... bila bi vam zahvalna.... Ja sam nova ovdje pa se baš ne snalazim.... Unaprijed hvala....  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

http://www.saveontests.com/
imaš link best deals...
logiraš se, platiš karticom i za oko 2 tjedna su u sandučiću  :Smile: 
sretno...

----------


## renna

> RENNA obriši inbox.....i ja naštancala kobasicu-pa čorak...


jesam draga, i spominjala sam te veceras i bilo je super!!!!    :Smile: )))
divan je čovjek!
hvala karolajn!!!!

----------


## kerolajn5

> jesam draga, i spominjala sam te veceras i bilo je super!!!!   )))
> divan je čovjek!
> hvala karolajn!!!!


 nema na čem  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> jesam draga, i spominjala sam te veceras i bilo je super!!!!   )))
> divan je čovjek!
> hvala karolajn!!!!


potpisujem! hvala kerolajn!!
renna imaš pp

----------


## vikica

Stigao nalaz AMH.....  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

i vikice? kakav je....ja svoj cekam...trebao bi doci za desetak dana!

----------


## sanda1977

:Shock:  meni kasni m....

----------


## sanda1977

ajme...pa ne razumijem zašto mi kasni m....
poslije stimulacije sam dobila normalno,a sada bi mi trebala biti druga m poslije stimulacije i kasni...
ako je nekom bilo tako neka mi odgovori...jer na ovaj moj zaštopani jedan jajovod sumnjam da sam trudna...a drugi ni nemam jajovod...ne znam,stvarno me zbunjuje

----------


## mirjana s

napravi test.
kod začepljeni jajovoda nikad se nezna kolko su zatvoreni
meni je bio zatvoren a na kraju se uspostavilo da je začepljen samo od jajnika a prema maternici  ne pa mi je stvarao problem.poslije laparaskopije ja ostala trudna.

----------


## vikica

sanda rezultat mog nalaza je 9.2 sto znaci smanjena plodnost  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda rezultat mog nalaza je 9.2 sto znaci smanjena plodnost


a joooj....pa koliko treba biti da bude normalno....i ja svoj nalaz čekam.... :Love: 
nisam još pravila test....kažu da se poremeti m nakon stimulacije....a i poslala sam sms dr,pa ću vidjeti šta će mi odgovoriti....uh.... :Wink:

----------


## vikica

SANDA evo ti usporednice: 
nemjerljive/ niske konc. 0.0-2.2
 smanjena plodnost 2.2-15.7
zadovoljavajuca plodnost 15.7-28.6
optimalna plodnost 28.6-48.5
povecane koncentracije >48.5
 14.2. idem kod dr. i bas me zanima sta ce mi reci i sta ce bit dalje.........i ja sam imala stimulaciju i dobila 2 m... ali ne bih ti mogla reci dal ti kasni radi stimulacije jer kod mene nista nije normalno i to me izluđuje, meni je raspon m... od 25 do 35 dana a simptomi nikad isti, ponekad cak i prestanu par dana prije m... a 1 m.... nakon stimulacije je bila 37 dan, bas sam se bila ponadala da ce bit bebac a ono corak  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> SANDA evo ti usporednice: 
> nemjerljive/ niske konc. 0.0-2.2
>  smanjena plodnost 2.2-15.7
> zadovoljavajuca plodnost 15.7-28.6
> optimalna plodnost 28.6-48.5
> povecane koncentracije >48.5
>  14.2. idem kod dr. i bas me zanima sta ce mi reci i sta ce bit dalje.........i ja sam imala stimulaciju i dobila 2 m... ali ne bih ti mogla reci dal ti kasni radi stimulacije jer kod mene nista nije normalno i to me izluđuje, meni je raspon m... od 25 do 35 dana a simptomi nikad isti, ponekad cak i prestanu par dana prije m... a 1 m.... nakon stimulacije je bila 37 dan, bas sam se bila ponadala da ce bit bebac a ono corak


a jooj baš me zanima kakav će biti moj nalaz....za koliko dana si dobila nalaz...?
poslao mi je dr poruku ako ne dobijem do 35 d.c.,da dođem na pregled.....test nisam još radila...
možda u pon napravim test..
ja sam naručena 7.2. kod dr p.

----------


## vikica

> a jooj baš me zanima kakav će biti moj nalaz....za koliko dana si dobila nalaz...?
> poslao mi je dr poruku ako ne dobijem do 35 d.c.,da dođem na pregled.....test nisam još radila...
> možda u pon napravim test..
> ja sam naručena 7.2. kod dr p.


nalaz stigao za 10 dana.....drzim fige da test bude pozitivan  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> nalaz stigao za 10 dana.....drzim fige da test bude pozitivan


pa sada bi i moj trebao onda...ma dobila sam jučer navečer...raspadam se

----------


## vikica

> pa sada bi i moj trebao onda...ma dobila sam jučer navečer...raspadam se


 :Sad:  bit ce bolje.....novi ciklus-nova nada...

----------


## tikica78

Cure samo da vam poželim sreću iako sam otišla iz KBO imala sam strasnu tragediju izgubila sam svoje bebe..i htjela sam vam reci da je dr.P jedan predivan čovjek i dobar dr. I tako bi bila sretna da vam uspije svima! I zbog vas i zbog dr.P i biologinje dr.S..oni se trude daju sve od sebe, možda nemaju uvjete kao zagrebačke bolnice , ali da su predivni ljudi jesu!

----------


## mari mar

> Cure samo da vam poželim sreću iako sam otišla iz KBO imala sam strasnu tragediju izgubila sam svoje bebe..i htjela sam vam reci da je dr.P jedan predivan čovjek i dobar dr. I tako bi bila sretna da vam uspije svima! I zbog vas i zbog dr.P i biologinje dr.S..oni se trude daju sve od sebe, možda nemaju uvjete kao zagrebačke bolnice , ali da su predivni ljudi jesu!


Tikice a baš mi je žao! Kod kojeg si dr. isla u zg?

----------


## morskavila

Tikice78 baš sam primjetila da te nema u posljednje vrijeme...

jako mi je žao...

----------


## tikica78

Kod dr.L sam u Ivf centru..i ne mogu dočekati da opet idem ..da mi vrati osmijeh na lice..

----------


## sanda1977

stigao AMH nalaz-2.9 pmol/L
ma užas...od danas sam na klomifenima...i imam 3 folikula....bez injekcija i prirodno,a kao smanjena plodnost....još nisam ni počela piti klomifene,a imam 3 fol...ajd dobro

----------


## frka

sanda, ako se ne varam, kad kod žene dođe do slabije ovarijske rezerve, tj. smanjene plodnosti, baš se i dešava ovo što opisuješ - znači izdvaja se više folikula. to je zapravo jedan od signala da se zalihe smanjuju... ali objasnit će ti netko tko se više razumije u to - ja sam samo nabasala na te podatke, ali nisam dublje ulazila u problematiku...

----------


## renna

> stigao AMH nalaz-2.9 pmol/L
> ma užas...od danas sam na klomifenima...i imam 3 folikula....bez injekcija i prirodno,a kao smanjena plodnost....još nisam ni počela piti klomifene,a imam 3 fol...ajd dobro


ej draga, nema ti veze koliko folikula imaš, bitno je koliko je jajnih st u njima, zbog tog nisko AMH neces dobit nikad vise od 3 4 j.s, kuzis, u tome je fora, ja isto imam po 3, 4 folik ali budu prazni ili po 1, 2 j.s i nikad vise, 
nizak AMH znaci smanjena rezerva j.s , a ne folikula, no nikad se nezna, odi malo na forum dr. radončić , on nedrzi striktno do tog AMH, MISLIM DA JOS ZASADA NEMA PRAVILA, KISS, JAVI...

----------


## sanda1977

> ej draga, nema ti veze koliko folikula imaš, bitno je koliko je jajnih st u njima, zbog tog nisko AMH neces dobit nikad vise od 3 4 j.s, kuzis, u tome je fora, ja isto imam po 3, 4 folik ali budu prazni ili po 1, 2 j.s i nikad vise, 
> nizak AMH znaci smanjena rezerva j.s , a ne folikula, no nikad se nezna, odi malo na forum dr. radončić , on nedrzi striktno do tog AMH, MISLIM DA JOS ZASADA NEMA PRAVILA, KISS, JAVI...


ma meni je važno da ih imam...uvijek koliko su mi rekli da imam folikula su mi bili puni,ni jedan prazan do sada folikul nisam imala..prvi ivf je bilo dva fol-2 js,drugi ivf 2 folikula-2 js,treći ivf 3 folikula-3js.
do sada su bili uvijek puni...nadam se da će tako i ostati...

----------


## vikica

> sanda, ako se ne varam, kad kod žene dođe do slabije ovarijske rezerve, tj. smanjene plodnosti, baš se i dešava ovo što opisuješ - znači izdvaja se više folikula. to je zapravo jedan od signala da se zalihe smanjuju... ali objasnit će ti netko tko se više razumije u to - ja sam samo nabasala na te podatke, ali nisam dublje ulazila u problematiku...


ma ja mislim da to nema pravila, moj nalaz je kao i sandin, smanjena plodnost, nikad nisam imala vise od jednog folikula uz klomifen ( i bez njega mi je bilo isto ) a nakon primljenih 36 gonala imala sam samo 6 folikula...

----------


## sanda1977

ma bitno je da ima js...i da se oplodi i da tijelo primi!
uh kako to tako jednostavno zvući,a zapravo je jako teško i komplicirano.... :Sad:

----------


## vikica

> ma bitno je da ima js...i da se oplodi i da tijelo primi!
> uh kako to tako jednostavno zvući,a zapravo je jako teško i komplicirano....


 da tesko je ali ne treba odustati dok se ne iscrpe sve mogucnosti......kako ja stalno nesto ceprkam po netu tako sam i nadosla do ovoga =>  http://sites.google.com/site/centarjonas/ 
zanima me da li je netko cuo za ovo, probao to ili mozda poznaje nekoga tko je probao tu metodu dr. jonasa?????

----------


## sanda1977

> da tesko je ali ne treba odustati dok se ne iscrpe sve mogucnosti......kako ja stalno nesto ceprkam po netu tako sam i nadosla do ovoga =>  http://sites.google.com/site/centarjonas/ 
> zanima me da li je netko cuo za ovo, probao to ili mozda poznaje nekoga tko je probao tu metodu dr. jonasa?????


ej vikice,a koji si ti dan ciklusa vadila AMH? ja sam negdje 19-22 dc vadila...a sada čitam na netu da se vadi negdje 3 dc...
ponovit ću ja taj test 3 dc...neće škoditi

----------


## mari mar

Vikice ja sam također našla tu Jonasovu metodu samo osobno nisam probala, čak sam negdje na forumu i našla besplatni link za izračun, ali pošto sam čitala da neke cure nisu uspjele izračunati i da su pisale da to nije prava stranica nisam ni pokušavala... A na kojem sam forumu to čitala ni to ne znam....Ako ti uspiješ javi nam... :Cool:

----------


## vikica

> ej vikice,a koji si ti dan ciklusa vadila AMH? ja sam negdje 19-22 dc vadila...a sada čitam na netu da se vadi negdje 3 dc...
> ponovit ću ja taj test 3 dc...neće škoditi


vadila sam 23 dc....rekli su mi u vinogradskoj i vuk vrhovec da nije bitno kojeg dc se vadi AMH a i kad me je dr. Š uputio u vinogradsku samo je rekao da odem tamo kad budem mogla nije mi nista spominjao da to mora biti određeni dc......

----------


## sanda1977

> vadila sam 23 dc....rekli su mi u vinogradskoj i vuk vrhovec da nije bitno kojeg dc se vadi AMH a i kad me je dr. Š uputio u vinogradsku samo je rekao da odem tamo kad budem mogla nije mi nista spominjao da to mora biti određeni dc......


ma da pokazat će bilo koji dc...jer meni je dr P. rekao 2-3 dc..
ja još sutra klomifene...živčana sam kao pas od njih i sva neka gunđava...sve mi smeta...savki puta mi je tako od klomifena...uh...u nedjelju jedna ampula menopura...pa u ponedjeljak uvz... :Yes: 
možda će se oržati ta moja 3 folikulića... :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

Tikica78 zašto si otišla iz KBO?

----------


## sanda1977

> Tikica78 zašto si otišla iz KBO?


to ti mogu i ja odgovoriti,ali ću ipak to prepustiti njoj...
danas sam bila na uvz-u imam 4 folikula...
sada imam dobru reakciju na klomifene i dala sam si jučer gonal..danas jedan menopur...sutra opet ne uvz...i rekao mi je da sam kandidat za oplodnju donirane js... :Evil or Very Mad: zbog niskog AMH-a....
današnji razgovor s njime mi je bio jako depresivan....uglavnom mi je dao do znjana da je kod mene jako mala vjerovatnost da ostanem trudna....
spominjao je i zakon o dobnoj granici,koja će sada biti sa ovim novim zakonom...dakle mi starije nećemo imati baš neka prava...preko hzzo-a....ma mislim prisjelo mi je sve.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## santana

Sanda 1977,koliko se sjećam ti si pacijent dr.Popovića.Bila sam i ja,davno.Otišla sam od njega na W dok je tamo još radio dr.Lučinger.Dr.Popović je bio uviđavan,predan,ALI nakon LPSC prišao mi je,sjeo na krevet i rekao kako nikada neću imati dijete.
Nisam mu povjerovala,i inače sam skolna drugom mišljenju.Na W sam zatrudnila u 2.IVF postupku nakon 5 transfera,ali Beta,koju svi iščekujemo bila je mala 57,5.Nije se pravilno duplala,trudnoća je završila kiretažom u 9-tom tjednu.kiretažu je odradio dr.Popović,vrlo brižno,smireno,psihološki,samo je sestra u jednom trenu došla po mene da idem u salu,nije mi dao prostora gledati na sat i čekati taj momenat.On vjerojatno nije uvijek taktičan.Za tebe je bitno pronaći liječnika kome ćeš vjerovati i koji će ti davati snagu svojim optimizmom potkrijepljenim znanjem,ja sam to našla u dr.Lučingeru.
Začepljini jajovodi,kiretaža u 9 tjednu i prirodna trudnoća 4 mjeseca nakon toga,iznešena bez i jednog problema,porod za 4 h,prekrasna djevojčica i što je jako važno za naglasiti,moja 1.pririodna trudnoća s 36.g,dakle porod s 37.
Sretno,nadam se da ćeš naći svoj put.

----------


## mari mar

Stvarno ne znam što bi rekla, koma.... a koja je to dobna granica? zar nije više 38 god., ili će biti još niža.... :Mad:  ajd drzi se nije još sve izgubljeno! A tko zna sta ce meni sutra reči?

----------


## renna

to ti mogu i ja odgovoriti,ali ću ipak to prepustiti njoj...
danas sam bila na uvz-u imam 4 folikula...
sada imam dobru reakciju na klomifene i dala sam si jučer gonal..danas jedan menopur...sutra opet ne uvz...i rekao mi je da sam kandidat za oplodnju donirane js...zbog niskog AMH-a....
današnji razgovor s njime mi je bio jako depresivan....uglavnom mi je dao do znjana da je kod mene jako mala vjerovatnost da ostanem trudna....
spominjao je i zakon o dobnoj granici,koja će sada biti sa ovim novim zakonom...dakle mi starije nećemo imati baš neka prava...preko hzzo-a....ma mislim prisjelo mi je sve..


koji je to dr???

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda 1977,koliko se sjećam ti si pacijent dr.Popovića.Bila sam i ja,davno.Otišla sam od njega na W dok je tamo još radio dr.Lučinger.Dr.Popović je bio uviđavan,predan,ALI nakon LPSC prišao mi je,sjeo na krevet i rekao kako nikada neću imati dijete.
> Nisam mu povjerovala,i inače sam skolna drugom mišljenju.Na W sam zatrudnila u 2.IVF postupku nakon 5 transfera,ali Beta,koju svi iščekujemo bila je mala 57,5.Nije se pravilno duplala,trudnoća je završila kiretažom u 9-tom tjednu.kiretažu je odradio dr.Popović,vrlo brižno,smireno,psihološki,samo je sestra u jednom trenu došla po mene da idem u salu,nije mi dao prostora gledati na sat i čekati taj momenat.On vjerojatno nije uvijek taktičan.Za tebe je bitno pronaći liječnika kome ćeš vjerovati i koji će ti davati snagu svojim optimizmom potkrijepljenim znanjem,ja sam to našla u dr.Lučingeru.
> Začepljini jajovodi,kiretaža u 9 tjednu i prirodna trudnoća 4 mjeseca nakon toga,iznešena bez i jednog problema,porod za 4 h,prekrasna djevojčica i što je jako važno za naglasiti,moja 1.pririodna trudnoća s 36.g,dakle porod s 37.
> Sretno,nadam se da ćeš naći svoj put.


vrlo trnovit put....ja imam sekundarni sterilitet...tj imam 11-to gdišnju kčer prirodno sve,sa prekrasnom trudnoćom i lakim porodom...i onda je sve krenulo naopako....svašta sam ćula od njega u ova dva dana...
današnji uvz je bio ok...ali je skeptičan o kvaliteti js...pa možda ovo,pa možda ono...pa svašta nešto...imam sada i više o 4 fol...jedan je vodeći....sada ću trakicu raditi,pa ako je poz idem sutra na punkciju,ako nije u četvrtak...eto...

----------


## sanda1977

sutra je punkcija.......... :Yes:

----------


## tikica78

netko me pitao zašto sam otišla iz Kbo zato jer sam skoro umrla od Hipera.. i moj muž mi nije dao više ni blizu Kbo..
moja radost je isto dr.Lučinger..pružio mi je osmijeh i sreću u srcu iako kratko je trajalo.. sad se nadam drugom pokušaju i da će sve biti dobro..dr.P je jako čudan čovjek, jedan dan hladan drugi dan nejasan treći zao četvrti šaljiv..
meni je pokazao da je čovjek u duši jako dobar unatoč svemu..a ostali dr. u našoj bolnici su prestrašni..svi su ko mesari a mi smo samo još jedan slučaj koji se treba rješiti ovako ili onako njih boli briga..to je jako jako tužno..

----------


## sanda1977

> netko me pitao zašto sam otišla iz Kbo zato jer sam skoro umrla od Hipera.. i moj muž mi nije dao više ni blizu Kbo..
> moja radost je isto dr.Lučinger..pružio mi je osmijeh i sreću u srcu iako kratko je trajalo.. sad se nadam drugom pokušaju i da će sve biti dobro..dr.P je jako čudan čovjek, jedan dan hladan drugi dan nejasan treći zao četvrti šaljiv..
> meni je pokazao da je čovjek u duši jako dobar unatoč svemu..a ostali dr. u našoj bolnici su prestrašni..svi su ko mesari a mi smo samo još jedan slučaj koji se treba rješiti ovako ili onako njih boli briga..to je jako jako tužno..


ovo sve  i ja potpisujem...ja sam se u ova dva dana toliko toga naslušala da mi je muka... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## renna

> sutra je punkcija..........



jeeeeee, sad tek skuzila. al ipak imas pp.....

----------


## tikica78

sanda ima li transfera?

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda ima li transfera?


evo punkcija obavljena...rezultat jedna jajna stanica... :Undecided: 
ne znam da li će biti transfera tikice...znat ću sutra...ili opet za 3 do 5 dana...
ne nadam se previše,nisam negativna,ali sve mi je to tako klimavo...ali sam  :Cool:

----------


## tikica78

uh samo jedna.. ali ajmo samo pozitivno, nek se oplodi .. joj baš bi voljela da uspiješ!
znaš ja ne znam nikog tko je uspio u Osijeku ali sad kad sam završila u bolnici s mojim mrvicama i kad su vidjeli ivf svi su me pitali jel tu kod nas u bolnici rađeno? kao u stilu većina ih je iz naše bolnice, pa onda valjda ima uspjeha..

----------


## sanda1977

> uh samo jedna.. ali ajmo samo pozitivno, nek se oplodi .. joj baš bi voljela da uspiješ!
> znaš ja ne znam nikog tko je uspio u Osijeku ali sad kad sam završila u bolnici s mojim mrvicama i kad su vidjeli ivf svi su me pitali jel tu kod nas u bolnici rađeno? kao u stilu većina ih je iz naše bolnice, pa onda valjda ima uspjeha..


meni su upravo javili da se nije oplodilo..ne znam ni ja nikoga iz kbo-a da mu je uspjelo...
neće me više Osijek vidjeti... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tikica78

Bože dragi pa ne mogu vjerovati..
mislim da stvarno nemaš šta više mučiti se po KBO...žao mi je..

----------


## sanda1977

> Bože dragi pa ne mogu vjerovati..
> mislim da stvarno nemaš šta više mučiti se po KBO...žao mi je..


ma nema šanse više...kakav kbo... :Evil or Very Mad: 
sjetila sam se svog prvog i jedinog transfera kada mi je biologinja rekla da su dobre js i spermiogram...i da se lijepo oplodila..to je bilo u 5 mj 2011...a sada ne znam kakve su...nitko ti ništa ne govori,ja moram od dr izvlaćiti nepotpune informacije,a biologinju ni ne vidim..samo u sali u prolazu.
voljkela bi kada bi mi točno rekli kvalitetu mojih js,da znam na ćemu sam.
sve ćitam između redaka šta dr govori...kada sam ga pitala o kval. mojih js rekao mi je da to biologinja ima u svojoj dokumentaciji...
ma strašno!!!!!
nemam više rijeći... :Sad:

----------


## mari mar

> Sanda 1977,koliko se sjećam ti si pacijent dr.Popovića.Bila sam i ja,davno.Otišla sam od njega na W dok je tamo još radio dr.Lučinger.Dr.Popović je bio uviđavan,predan,ALI nakon LPSC prišao mi je,sjeo na krevet i rekao kako nikada neću imati dijete.
> Nisam mu povjerovala,i inače sam skolna drugom mišljenju.Na W sam zatrudnila u 2.IVF postupku nakon 5 transfera,ali Beta,koju svi iščekujemo bila je mala 57,5.Nije se pravilno duplala,trudnoća je završila kiretažom u 9-tom tjednu.kiretažu je odradio dr.Popović,vrlo brižno,smireno,psihološki,samo je sestra u jednom trenu došla po mene da idem u salu,nije mi dao prostora gledati na sat i čekati taj momenat.On vjerojatno nije uvijek taktičan.Za tebe je bitno pronaći liječnika kome ćeš vjerovati i koji će ti davati snagu svojim optimizmom potkrijepljenim znanjem,ja sam to našla u dr.Lučingeru.
> Začepljini jajovodi,kiretaža u 9 tjednu i prirodna trudnoća 4 mjeseca nakon toga,iznešena bez i jednog problema,porod za 4 h,prekrasna djevojčica i što je jako važno za naglasiti,moja 1.pririodna trudnoća s 36.g,dakle porod s 37.
> Sretno,nadam se da ćeš naći svoj put.


Santana, doista tužna priča, ali sa sretnim završetkom! Imala si začepljene jajovode, a ostala prirodno trudna??? I ja sam pacijentica dr. P., a prije koliko si godina bila kod dr.P.?

----------


## santana

kraj 2003. i početak 2004.Tada je u Os trebaolo krenuti s IVF postupcima,ali se nije znalo točno kada.
Biti među 1.pacijentima i još ne znati kada će postupci točno početi,te moje 34 g požurile su me u Zg.
Možda je slučajno,ALI to ljeto sam se puno sunčala i jela puno sladoleda.Volim oboje,radila sam to iz osobnog zadovoljstva.Sunčanje je kao što vjerojatno znaš bila preporuka ženama prije 50 g kada nije dolazilo do začeća,a za sladoled sam nedavno pročitala da pospješuje mogućnost trudnoće,više se ne sijećam zašto.Malo potraži.
Samo budi uporna.Za eventualni odlazak iz Os osijetiti ćeš i sama kada je vrijeme.Želim ti što prije pozitivnu Betu i jednu divnu bebicu.

----------


## santana

Zaboravila sam još reći kako sad od dr.P otišla u Zg po drugo mišljenje.Dr.P rekao mi je da imam septum i trebam na histeroskopiju.Nije mi se išlo nakon LPSC na još jednu operaciju.Odem u Zg kod dr.Lučingera koji mi je rekao da nemam septum nego trorogu maternicu i nema potrebe za operacijom.I,tako sam se priklonila Lučingeru.

----------


## mari mar

Santana hvala na brzom odgovoru, nadam se da neću morati dalje, a to želim i ostalim curama da ostanemo trudne u kbo! Ali svakako razmišljam o drugim klinikama... Za sladoled nisam čula...a sunca se nastojim kloniti koliko je to moguće zbog sistemskog lupusa. A kako sam imala polip savjetovale su mi neka se sunčam...ali ljeto je bilo radno i bez sunčanja pa je HSC bio u 11mj.,a prvi AIH odmah iza toga...do sad sam prošla 3 aih, a sada slijedi ivf.

----------


## mari mar

Za septum je i meni rekao,a kako sam išla kod dr. Matkovića na prohodnost jajovoda pitala sam ga za septum, a on je rekao da ga nema da je sve ok.

----------


## sanda1977

> Za septum je i meni rekao,a kako sam išla kod dr. Matkovića na prohodnost jajovoda pitala sam ga za septum, a on je rekao da ga nema da je sve ok.


dr P. ima neke imaginarne dijagnoze-vidi ono čega nema...hehe
a sada sam sigurna da će mi uspjeti dalje jer kod dr.P kod nikoga nema nade... :Evil or Very Mad: 
dragi Bože..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sanda1977

renna obriši inbox

----------


## renna

> renna obriši inbox



jesam ljube  :Smile:

----------


## kata.klik

A da malo pogledate topic kampanja za izmjenu zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, trebalo bi se malo aktiirati da svima vama bude bolje u postupcima

----------


## antesa

Draga Sanda i ja sam bila u Os,a već prije Os imala sam jedan IVF u Zg, Klomifen+2gonala,zahvaljujući Klomifenima dobila sam 3 ciste,ćekaj da puknu i napokon riješim ih se,odlućim se ponovo za IVF al ovaj put u Os,krenem u 11 mj,sa pretragama i 09.12 dr. P. kaže da mi nemože ništa napravit jer mu je gužva i da dođem u 2mj,ginićka mi je pukla kad je shvatila da su me zavukli do poćetka 2mj,jer sve sam nalaze imala,pazi rađen mi je već IVF,znaći od nalaza sam trebala imat svjež bris i papu! I ja tak ljuta zovem Zg (Sv.Duh) i oni me naruće 15.02. jućer bila kod njih i krenila sa trapijom Decapeptyl-Menopur i jako se nadam transferu do poćetka 3mj!!! Zato draga Sanda ne gubi vrijeme u našoj divnoj Slavoniji nego po uputnicu i u Zagreb,tamo je riješenje svih naših problema....pozzz  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

hvala antesa...vjerujem da je tako...naravno da idem dalje...ali na VV

----------


## anddu

Evo cure i dečki poslužite se na linku iz mog potpisa novim avatarima,  to je najmanje što možete učiniti za sebe i sve one kojima će MPO  trebati, podsjetite vladajuće na obećanje koje su davali prije izbora -  novi, pravedan MPO zakon uz oplodnju SVIH stanica!

----------


## 19tina07

Dobro veče dame, imam jedno pitanje. Nisam punoljetna i imam problema i željela bih se naručiti kod ginekologa da me pregleda, trebam hitan pregled. Jel to moguće naručiti se u bolnici ili moram ići kod nekog privatnika, ako sam u krivoj temi, oprostite ne snalazim se baš po foumima, ali mi je hitno potreban ginekološki pregled. Molim za pomoć.. hvala unaprijed! 

-S tim da sam bila već kod ginekologa prije 2 godine cca, bila sam nevina i pregled je bio normalan, ali je morala biti punoljetna osoba pored mene, tj. skrbnik.. da li se to promjenilo?! Jer stvarno ne želim da mi roditelji išta znaju u vezi toga.

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda 1977,koliko se sjećam ti si pacijent dr.Popovića.Bila sam i ja,davno.Otišla sam od njega na W dok je tamo još radio dr.Lučinger.Dr.Popović je bio uviđavan,predan,ALI nakon LPSC prišao mi je,sjeo na krevet i rekao kako nikada neću imati dijete.
> Nisam mu povjerovala,i inače sam skolna drugom mišljenju.Na W sam zatrudnila u 2.IVF postupku nakon 5 transfera,ali Beta,koju svi iščekujemo bila je mala 57,5.Nije se pravilno duplala,trudnoća je završila kiretažom u 9-tom tjednu.kiretažu je odradio dr.Popović,vrlo brižno,smireno,psihološki,samo je sestra u jednom trenu došla po mene da idem u salu,nije mi dao prostora gledati na sat i čekati taj momenat.On vjerojatno nije uvijek taktičan.Za tebe je bitno pronaći liječnika kome ćeš vjerovati i koji će ti davati snagu svojim optimizmom potkrijepljenim znanjem,ja sam to našla u dr.Lučingeru.
> Začepljini jajovodi,kiretaža u 9 tjednu i prirodna trudnoća 4 mjeseca nakon toga,iznešena bez i jednog problema,porod za 4 h,prekrasna djevojčica i što je jako važno za naglasiti,moja 1.pririodna trudnoća s 36.g,dakle porod s 37.
> Sretno,nadam se da ćeš naći svoj put.


koliko si imala jako začepljene jajovode?

----------


## sanda1977

> Dobro veče dame, imam jedno pitanje. Nisam punoljetna i imam problema i željela bih se naručiti kod ginekologa da me pregleda, trebam hitan pregled. Jel to moguće naručiti se u bolnici ili moram ići kod nekog privatnika, ako sam u krivoj temi, oprostite ne snalazim se baš po foumima, ali mi je hitno potreban ginekološki pregled. Molim za pomoć.. hvala unaprijed! 
> 
> -S tim da sam bila već kod ginekologa prije 2 godine cca, bila sam nevina i pregled je bio normalan, ali je morala biti punoljetna osoba pored mene, tj. skrbnik.. da li se to promjenilo?! Jer stvarno ne želim da mi roditelji išta znaju u vezi toga.


mislim da treba ići s tobom netko punoljetan,a kod privatnika ne znam kakav je protokol...
koliko imaš godina?

----------


## NINA30

Bok,može li mi netko reći gdje se može napraviti pretraga za inhibin b,na VV rade samo AMH!?

----------


## sanda1977

> Bok,može li mi netko reći gdje se može napraviti pretraga za inhibin b,na VV rade samo AMH!?


u vinigradskoj,ali naplačuju oko 300 kn...znam za AMH.... ali inhibin b ne znam gdje...pitala sam dr P. zašto mi nisu radili i inhibin b na VV,kaže da ne zna...jer mi je na uputnici pisalo i AMH i inhibin b....
mislim da je taj AMH najvažniji od inhibina b-jer on sve govori...
poslat ću ti ja postupak sms-m,kada se budeš odlučila slati krv... :Yes:

----------


## santana

Sanda 1977,totalno očajna situacija,okluzija...pri LPSC ih je dr.P tlačio da se bojao kako će prsnuti,tako mi je rekao...Uglavnom neupotrebljivi jajovodi,a ja na koncu trudna.I vjerujem da je bilo tako,nije nikakav promašaj u dg jer bi mi se vjerojatno ranije dogodila prirodna trudnoća.

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda 1977,totalno očajna situacija,okluzija...pri LPSC ih je dr.P tlačio da se bojao kako će prsnuti,tako mi je rekao...Uglavnom neupotrebljivi jajovodi,a ja na koncu trudna.I vjerujem da je bilo tako,nije nikakav promašaj u dg jer bi mi se vjerojatno ranije dogodila prirodna trudnoća.


ajme...možda ih je pročistio taman koliko treba....meni su rekli isto tako....ali kada su vidjeli kakv je jajovid-nisu ga ni dirali....
piše u nalazu-izvijugan,mjestimice zadebljan,kontrast se mjestimice prosijava i odustaje se od planiranog zahvata....eto.... :Sad:

----------


## nova21

drage evo i mene. ja sam isto kod dr. P. prošli tjedan sam bila kod njega i sav je bio čudan, nimalo optimističan. imam pcos. dao mi je samo upute za mpo i napisao klomifen ili metmorfin. moja dr mi je dala klomifen i rekla da idem u petak na folikulometriju. neznamta napravila za mpo. dali dr. p radi petkom. i zašto sam dobila klomifen ako nisam ništa napravila za mpo. dali postoji nešto prije aih-a

----------


## tikica78

ne postoji prije AIH-a ništa , možda ne želi propustiti ciklus pa krećeš odmah s klomifenima..  a onda ako ne uspije budeš išla na daljnje pretrage. ne znam jesi li šta od pretraga napravila već?
a dr.P je takav čudan..

----------


## frka

prije AIH-a postoje ciljani odnosi...

----------


## nova21

pravila sam hormone, briseve ali prije, i mm ima spermiogram

----------


## nova21

> Sanda 1977,koliko se sjećam ti si pacijent dr.Popovića.Bila sam i ja,davno.Otišla sam od njega na W dok je tamo još radio dr.Lučinger.Dr.Popović je bio uviđavan,predan,ALI nakon LPSC prišao mi je,sjeo na krevet i rekao kako nikada neću imati dijete.
> Nisam mu povjerovala,i inače sam skolna drugom mišljenju.Na W sam zatrudnila u 2.IVF postupku nakon 5 transfera,ali Beta,koju svi iščekujemo bila je mala 57,5.Nije se pravilno duplala,trudnoća je završila kiretažom u 9-tom tjednu.kiretažu je odradio dr.Popović,vrlo brižno,smireno,psihološki,samo je sestra u jednom trenu došla po mene da idem u salu,nije mi dao prostora gledati na sat i čekati taj momenat.On vjerojatno nije uvijek taktičan.Za tebe je bitno pronaći liječnika kome ćeš vjerovati i koji će ti davati snagu svojim optimizmom potkrijepljenim znanjem,ja sam to našla u dr.Lučingeru.
> Začepljini jajovodi,kiretaža u 9 tjednu i prirodna trudnoća 4 mjeseca nakon toga,iznešena bez i jednog problema,porod za 4 h,prekrasna djevojčica i što je jako važno za naglasiti,moja 1.pririodna trudnoća s 36.g,dakle porod s 37.
> Sretno,nadam se da ćeš naći svoj put.


Drago mi je zbog vas. naime i meni je doktor p rekao da zašto ja ne posvojim djete da neću moći imati svoje. 21 god imam i ostala sam šokirana. dali ste informirani koliko stoji pregled s konzultacijama kod dr lučingera

----------


## santana

ne vjerujem da ih je "pročistio" jer bi mi se trudnoća dogodila i ranije,a ne 3 g nakon LPSC,jednostavno uvijek postoji mogućnost,bar kada su jajovodi u pitanu, jer čim ih imaš,šansa je tu,ako se radi samo o jajovodima.

----------


## sanda1977

> ne vjerujem da ih je "pročistio" jer bi mi se trudnoća dogodila i ranije,a ne 3 g nakon LPSC,jednostavno uvijek postoji mogućnost,bar kada su jajovodi u pitanu, jer čim ih imaš,šansa je tu,ako se radi samo o jajovodima.


jooj,ja sam 2006 radila LPSC....pa već bi bilo nešta... :Sad:

----------


## NINA30

Na vv ne rade inhibin b.

----------


## santana

nova 21,pregled i konzultacije kod dr.Lučingera koštaju 400,00kn.Moj savjet ti je da ga nazoveš poslije 13h,mob 091 521 8240

----------


## sanda1977

> Na vv ne rade inhibin b.


ni ja ne znam gdje rade....ma uglavnom da je on napisao da treba,a di se radi-nema pojma....uglavnom da ženama daje krive dijagnoze....
zgadio mi se

----------


## santana

Nikada neću shvatiti nećiju nepromišljenost kada kaže nekome da nikada neće  imati djecu.Mojoj prijateljici je jedan studentski gin rekao da nikada djece ili ako da,jako teško,hormonski poremećaj,a ostala je trudna nakon 3 mjeseca braka i to blizanačka trudnoća.Ne treba se vezati za mišljenje jednog liječnika.

----------


## sanda1977

> Nikada neću shvatiti nećiju nepromišljenost kada kaže nekome da nikada neće  imati djecu.Mojoj prijateljici je jedan studentski gin rekao da nikada djece ili ako da,jako teško,hormonski poremećaj,a ostala je trudna nakon 3 mjeseca braka i to blizanačka trudnoća.Ne treba se vezati za mišljenje jednog liječnika.


to i ja kažem....a dr p svašta govori...proplakala sam zbog njegovih dijagnoza par puta i ne želim više....ali me nije slomio...
evo ja i moj muž smo se dogovorili da ću sada ovaj ciklus odmoriti pa negdje 21-22.3. krečemo za VV....
moram ipak malo požuriti zbog AMH-a.... :Smile: 
a do tada čemo malo prirodno  :Laughing:  raditi...hehehe
bila sam opet kod našeg dragog bioenergičara,osječam se odlično...i rekao mi je da malo odmorim od ivf-a i da ima nade za prirodno....osjetila sam cijelu njegovu energiju...bilo je fantastično....
a tek njegova opuštenost.... :Klap: 
puna sam pozitivne energije...
hvala vam,jer mislim da ste i vi ponekad na rodi... :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

bioenergičar se zove davor rudić....

----------


## mari mar

Ma dr.P. je čudan čovjek, ali samo ponekad zna biti i normalan... :Wink:  Ne vežem se isključivo samo za njegovo mišljenje...a njegove komentare nastojim ne slušati samo slušam što moram sljedeće napraviti... ne dam se pokolebati!! :Razz: 
Nema odustajanja..... Imam cilj i naći ću put do njega!! :Preskace uze:

----------


## mari mar

Nova21, nemoj se obazirati na njegove komentare.... meni je u poruci rekao da ponovimo neke nalaze,a kad sam došla na kontrolu rekao je da ne treba da i stari vrijede....e tko bi ga znao... Ako ostaneš kod njega budi i dalje spremna na njegove šokove...tko zna ćeš još čuti! :Cool:

----------


## sanda1977

> Nova21, nemoj se obazirati na njegove komentare.... meni je u poruci rekao da ponovimo neke nalaze,a kad sam došla na kontrolu rekao je da ne treba da i stari vrijede....e tko bi ga znao... Ako ostaneš kod njega budi i dalje spremna na njegove šokove...tko zna ćeš još čuti!


draga moja-gibaj dalje....skužit ćeš i sama poslije 2 IVF-a
dao ti Bog da ti uspije....ali....gibaj dalje

----------


## vikica

> Bok,može li mi netko reći gdje se može napraviti pretraga za inhibin b,na VV rade samo AMH!?


http://http://www.poliklinika-stela.hr/
 evo nina ovdje mozes provjeriti za inhibin b

----------


## vikica

> bioenergičar se zove davor rudić....


sanda meni se cini da cu i ja posjetiti gosp. rudica....zanima me tvoj dojam, koliko puta si bila kod njega, i ima li određenu cijenu??
 (bila sam kod dr.Š i kaze da je nalaz amh los (kao da to i sama nisam znala)
 i da ne vrijedi raditi AIH  i da mi se jajnici trebaju odmorit od ivf-a  te da odem kod glavne sestre i povecam gonale sa 30 na 40 kom koje cu dobiti u 6 mj. na moje pitanje dal ce on raditi u 7/8 mj jer bih tad trebala pocet sa gonalima on mi kaze da vjerojatno hoce jer treba jos jedan biolog pocet radit.....zivi bili pa vidili)....dok ja docekam te gonale.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vela

Malo da popravim prosjek osječke bolnice  :Smile:  Trudna 22+5 (mislim da će biti mala curka)  Nakon 5 postupaka, od toga su 3 bila klomifenska, drugi stimulirani je bio dobitni. U klomifenskim je bilo svašta.. te nema js, pa se onda ne oplode ..., ali budući da se injekcije tako dugo čekaju mislila sam da vrijedi probati. Sada da me netko pita ne bih se više sa njima gnjavila. Dr. Popović "odradio" sve postupke..Sretno!

----------


## sanda1977

> Malo da popravim prosjek osječke bolnice  Trudna 22+5 (mislim da će biti mala curka)  Nakon 5 postupaka, od toga su 3 bila klomifenska, drugi stimulirani je bio dobitni. U klomifenskim je bilo svašta.. te nema js, pa se onda ne oplode ..., ali budući da se injekcije tako dugo čekaju mislila sam da vrijedi probati. Sada da me netko pita ne bih se više sa njima gnjavila. Dr. Popović "odradio" sve postupke..Sretno!


ajde hvala Bogu...drago mi je ...sada se i ja mogu pohvaliti da znam jednu trudnicu sa KBO-a....
ivf trudnicu...
napokon da dolazi još jedan biolog...
mene dr p više neće ni upisati za lijekove...a tebe šijanović hoče,a isto nam je loš AMH-a....
i draga vikice da li si znala da si mogla dobiti odmah injekcije,jer je kod tebe HITNO zbog AMH-a? to je izjavila sestra Huis prije tjedan dana kada sam ja bila nešto tamo....samo ti dr treba napisati u ambulatnom listu da ti se da odmah injekcije,jer imaju u zalihama...
najviše mi se zgadilo to što se više pridodaje pažnja poznanicima i vezama kod doktora,onda se sve može,a kod nas jadnika koji nemamo veze mi čekamo satima,mjesecima i tada se dižu ruke od nas... :Evil or Very Mad: 
nagledala sam se svega i neda mi se više biti nezadovoljna,jadna i razočarana...
vikice davor rudić ti je fantastična osoba i odi kod njega nečeš požaliti!
javi se na pp,pa ću ti sve objasniti i dati br telefona da se naručiš...
ja sam danas dobila m i poslije tretmana kod rudića se toliko čistim....smeđe je boje....inadam se da će sve očistit...kako je i rekao....jako sam pozitivnija i bila sam 2 puta i ići ću još ako bude trebalo...

----------


## mari mar

> Malo da popravim prosjek osječke bolnice  Trudna 22+5 (mislim da će biti mala curka)  Nakon 5 postupaka, od toga su 3 bila klomifenska, drugi stimulirani je bio dobitni. U klomifenskim je bilo svašta.. te nema js, pa se onda ne oplode ..., ali budući da se injekcije tako dugo čekaju mislila sam da vrijedi probati. Sada da me netko pita ne bih se više sa njima gnjavila. Dr. Popović "odradio" sve postupke..Sretno!


Vela  :Very Happy:  super! Sretno i dalje...želim ti školsku i dosadnu trudnoću da sve bude ok  :Klap:  :Klap:  
Koliko je to sve vremenski trajalo kod tebe? da li je svih 5 postupaka bilo ivf?

----------


## vikica

hej sanda, nisam znala da injekcije mogu odmah dobiti a sestra huis me upisala za izdavanje novih u 6 mj., dr š kaze da mora bit pauza od 6 mj a ja sam injekcije dobivala u 11/12 mj. tako da bi taman u 6mj. mogla poceti sa drugom turom.......hm moglo bi se desit da me zovu krajem 6mj. da ih pokupim, onda jos ovisi o ciklusu i pitanje je ima li istine u tome da ce doci jos jedan bilolog, u svakom slucaju dobro da si mi to rekla, otici cu ja u 5 mj kod sijanovica...

----------


## sanda1977

> hej sanda, nisam znala da injekcije mogu odmah dobiti a sestra huis me upisala za izdavanje novih u 6 mj., dr š kaze da mora bit pauza od 6 mj a ja sam injekcije dobivala u 11/12 mj. tako da bi taman u 6mj. mogla poceti sa drugom turom.......hm moglo bi se desit da me zovu krajem 6mj. da ih pokupim, onda jos ovisi o ciklusu i pitanje je ima li istine u tome da ce doci jos jedan bilolog, u svakom slucaju dobro da si mi to rekla, otici cu ja u 5 mj kod sijanovica...


a onda je ok ako mora proći 6 mj od stimulacije do stimulacije...ali odi ti ranije ipak...

----------


## Vela

Tako je mari mar, svi su bili IVF postupci, tri sa klomifenima, dva sa  gonalima i menopurima. 2009.god sam krenula u akciju. Nemam jajovode tako da nisam išla na AIH.

----------


## argonaut

i ja sam ivf trudnica iz kbo, dr. p. - 2010.g. 1 stimulirani ivf, samo jedna oplođena jajna stanica, transfer i trudnoća. nakon početnih mučnina savršena i lagani porod, isto odradio dr. p. sada se opet vraćam u te vode, curka prošla godinu dana i mi se odlučili za još jedno, imam samo jedan jajovod i taj najvjerojatnije neprohodan pa opet stimulirani ivf - upisala se za lijekove krajem 10 mj.2011. 
i cure ne odustajte, nama je uspjelo od prve, ali smo se isto načekali i naslušali svega. dr.p. je ponekad čudan ali zna svoj posao, trudi se i pokušava uvijek biti dostupan
sretno svima

----------


## sanda1977

> i ja sam ivf trudnica iz kbo, dr. p. - 2010.g. 1 stimulirani ivf, samo jedna oplođena jajna stanica, transfer i trudnoća. nakon početnih mučnina savršena i lagani porod, isto odradio dr. p. sada se opet vraćam u te vode, curka prošla godinu dana i mi se odlučili za još jedno, imam samo jedan jajovod i taj najvjerojatnije neprohodan pa opet stimulirani ivf - upisala se za lijekove krajem 10 mj.2011. 
> i cure ne odustajte, nama je uspjelo od prve, ali smo se isto načekali i naslušali svega. dr.p. je ponekad čudan ali zna svoj posao, trudi se i pokušava uvijek biti dostupan
> sretno svima


eto lijepo...vjerovatno ti je amh normalan...kod nas nije i treba nam stručnija osoba...
ili čista sreća....nama je i rekao da bolje da idem dalje....ja sam bila samo na jednom transferu....
najviše mislim da je problem biologinja....znam šta je nama rekao,tako da baš i nije ok da pišem u javnosti...
nisu sve dijagnoze iste....nama sa niskim AMH-om ipak treba dr koji će se baš posvetiti tom problemu....
a tako i biolog....
puno cura je otišlo dalje koje su samnom čekale na uvz i sada su trudne...jave mi i kontaktu smo...
žao im je što su gubile vrijeme i živce u kbo...to su njihove rijeći-ne moje,ja ne krivim nikoga od dr-a,jer znam u kakvim uvjetima rade...mogu birati i biram dalje...
dakle prvi puta kada smo ušli kod njega u ambulantu je rekao da se upišemo i za dalje...a još nismo ni znali da mi je nizak AMH...Svako ima svoje iskustvo i drago mi je dte uspjeli od prve i nadam se da ćete i sada... :Love:

----------


## argonaut

nikada vadila AMH - tako da ne znam koliki je, tražio je da ponovim briseve i hormone
hvala na želji za ponovni uspjeh
i tebi želim da na VV prvi bude dobitan

----------


## sanda1977

> nikada vadila AMH - tako da ne znam koliki je, tražio je da ponovim briseve i hormone
> hvala na želji za ponovni uspjeh
> i tebi želim da na VV prvi bude dobitan


hvala ti puno! i ja tebi želinm i ostalim curama poz rezultate  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

Pozdrav cure!
Da li netko vadio AMH i inhibin b u klinici "Sestre milosdnice"? Ima li netkom iskustva s tom klinikom? znali netko cijenu tih pretraga?

----------


## sanda1977

> Pozdrav cure!
> Da li netko vadio AMH i inhibin b u klinici "Sestre milosdnice"? Ima li netkom iskustva s tom klinikom? znali netko cijenu tih pretraga?


na vv ti se AMH radi sa uputnicom,a u vinogradskoj ti se plača oko 300 kn....za sestre milosrdnice ne znam....dakle na vv ti rade samo AMH,a unhibin b ne rade...a u vinogradskoj rade oboje,ali ti se plaća po 300 kn za svaki nalaz...dakle oko 600 kn zajedno... :Evil or Very Mad: 
jel te dr p šalje?!

----------


## milivoj73

sestre milosrdnice i vinogradska su isto   :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

a jel...?! ajd sad i to znam...

----------


## trantincica

ja sam vadila amh tamo..ceka se 3 tjedna i cijena 257 kn

----------


## mari mar

...da dr. mi je predložio amh, a moj gin. mi je rekao da napravim i taj inhibin b i rekao da to rade u toj klinici pa me zanima da li je netko od vas to radio u toj klinici!?
Može se poslati i serum ako sam dobro skužila po vašim prijašnjim postovima..... Znači mora se samo nazvati i dogovoriti....ima li netko br.? Hvala.
Tratincica, a jesi vadila samo amh?

Sanda, a šta je s tobom jesi krenula na VV?

----------


## trantincica

Ja sam samo amh vadila,a u neznanju smo isli za zg iako se to moze nekako i poslati ,citala sam u prijasnjim postovima. Nazoves njih gore pa ce ti reci dali vade i to..

----------


## sanda1977

> ...da dr. mi je predložio amh, a moj gin. mi je rekao da napravim i taj inhibin b i rekao da to rade u toj klinici pa me zanima da li je netko od vas to radio u toj klinici!?
> Može se poslati i serum ako sam dobro skužila po vašim prijašnjim postovima..... Znači mora se samo nazvati i dogovoriti....ima li netko br.? Hvala.
> Tratincica, a jesi vadila samo amh?
> 
> Sanda, a šta je s tobom jesi krenula na VV?


ej...ma ja sada odmaram...i baš mi je lijepo!!! :Very Happy: 
a i u kućnoj radinosti sam po starom receptu... :Laughing: 
namjeravam ići sada kad dobijem m pred kraj 3 mj...

----------


## m arta

Pozdrav svima!

Jel se netko čuo skoro sa kerolajn5?

pun joj je inbox.....

----------


## morskavila

Hej m arta! Dugo nista o tebi nisam cula  :Smile: 
sto se događa kod vas?

----------


## vikica

http://http://magazin.net.hr/zdravlj...7/0600006.html Evo neznam zasto ali imala sam neku potrebu ovo staviti da procitaju oni koji mozda nisu...... sta je sve prosla ova zena....imala je upornost, hrabrost i vjeru....takve i mi moramo biti!!

----------


## mari mar

Ne znam baš dal bi ja išla tako daleko...po cijenu svog zdravlja... 
Mislim da treba imati neku granicu...
Naravno da moramo biti optimistične, uporne i vjerovati....

----------


## mare41

> Hej m arta! Dugo nista o tebi nisam cula 
> sto se događa kod vas?


i ja sam isto htjela pitati...

----------


## Marnel

Upravo ušla u postupak kod dr. Popovića .... ja to ništa ne kužim....  :Sad:  plavuša....

----------


## tina2701

..probaj enke osnovne informacije pročitati i proučiti ovdje http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...id=7&Itemid=59 a sve ostalo šta te zanima pitaj pa će ti netko već odgovoriti...

----------


## mari mar

> Upravo ušla u postupak kod dr. Popovića .... ja to ništa ne kužim....  plavuša....



kod dr. P. kažeš  :Grin:  
dobro došla... slobodno pitaj šta ne kužiš... nismo ni mi sve znale... :Cool:

----------


## Marnel

joj... hvala vam puno..... upisali smo se kod dr. P rekli su mi da se na lijekove čeka oko 9.mj. do tada moramo napraviti hrpu pretraga, mene su stavili na dijetu jer po njegovom mišljenju imam 15 kg viška... do sada sam skinula 10 kg i ponosna sam na sebe..... ali nije mi jasno ovo: rekao je da moram uzimati klomifen ( kojeg nema u RH ) i nekakve trakice da se odrede plodni dani.... e sad nije mi jasno kad moram s tim početi.... kad stignu lijekovi ili prije???? ovi kod nas nisu baš ljubazni kad ih se nešto upita, a jedna ginekologinja mi je rekla da oni nemaju pojma o tom.... do sada smo bili na psihološkom i pravnom savjetovanju mm je spermogram ok imao je nekakvu bakteriju i sad je to izlječio, a ja imam još uvijek i liječim se.... tako da  :Sad:

----------


## tina2701

..pa onda kad izliječiš bakteriju koju imaš i kad se s dr.p. dogovoriš da ideš u postupak onda ta ciklus piješ klomifene...Klomifene je većina kupovala u Bosni,Srbiji i cijena ima je 26 kn...a kod nas ih se može isto naći u ljekarnama (čak i na recept plavi) al ih ljekarna treba naručiti...a trakice su LH trakice...imaš ih u ljekarni (al su tamo skupe 5 kom je 100 kn) pa ih većina naručuje ili s njuškala ili s interneta)

----------


## sanda1977

prije 3 dana sam poslala poruku dr p i još mi nije odgovorio....da mi je ciklus trajao 21 dan....
20.3. idem kod njega u ambulantu jer sam naručena i suprug će samnom unutra,pa ćemo obaviti jedan vrlo zanimljiv razgovor....

----------


## mari mar

> joj... hvala vam puno..... upisali smo se kod dr. P rekli su mi da se na lijekove čeka oko 9.mj. do tada moramo napraviti hrpu pretraga, mene su stavili na dijetu jer po njegovom mišljenju imam 15 kg viška... do sada sam skinula 10 kg i ponosna sam na sebe..... ali nije mi jasno ovo: rekao je da moram uzimati klomifen ( kojeg nema u RH ) i nekakve trakice da se odrede plodni dani.... e sad nije mi jasno kad moram s tim početi.... kad stignu lijekovi ili prije???? ovi kod nas nisu baš ljubazni kad ih se nešto upita, a jedna ginekologinja mi je rekla da oni nemaju pojma o tom.... do sada smo bili na psihološkom i pravnom savjetovanju mm je spermogram ok imao je nekakvu bakteriju i sad je to izlječio, a ja imam još uvijek i liječim se.... tako da


http://www.saveontests.com/
ja sam ih naručila preko njuškala, i ok su mi lh- trakice.
Ja sam kod njega išla obično 2. ili 3. d.c. pa bi ako je sve ok, od 3-4.dan počela s klomifenima i onda dalje ti on kaže koji dan da dolaziš na folikulometriju...
Znači još si na početku? Kad si se upisala za lijekove?

----------


## mari mar

kad mu treba malo duže da odgovori... javi nam kako je bilo na razgovoru!

----------


## argonaut

> prije 3 dana sam poslala poruku dr p i još mi nije odgovorio....da mi je ciklus trajao 21 dan....
> 20.3. idem kod njega u ambulantu jer sam naručena i suprug će samnom unutra,pa ćemo obaviti jedan vrlo zanimljiv razgovor....


i ja čekam već par dana odgovor od dr. p., ali zar ti nisi odustala od kbo?

----------


## argonaut

i trebam malu pomoć, zna li netko gdje se obavlja analiza ejakulata u kbo? kada smo bili 2010. onda je mm obavio kod kuće i odnio na 1. kat kod biologinje, sada kada sam pitala dolje sestru promrljala je nešto o podrumu???

----------


## sanda1977

> kad mu treba malo duže da odgovori... javi nam kako je bilo na razgovoru!


4 dana mi ništa nije odgovorio.... :Mad: 
trebala sam na vv sljedeći tjedan jer sam tada trebala dobiti m...ali pošto me iznenadila 14.3.,....6 dana ranije...nešto se poremetilo....tako da sam odustala ovaj ciklus....

----------


## Bea

Nakon 10 mjeseci napokon su me zvali da mogu doći po lijekove. 
Glavna sestra kaže da se sutra javim i dr. P, a naručena sam tek za 4 mj. mada sam ženama na šalteru pokušala objsniti da su mi stigli lijekovi i da se s njim trebam dogovoriti za dalje.

----------


## mari mar

> Nakon 10 mjeseci napokon su me zvali da mogu doći po lijekove. 
> Glavna sestra kaže da se sutra javim i dr. P, a naručena sam tek za 4 mj. mada sam ženama na šalteru pokušala objsniti da su mi stigli lijekovi i da se s njim trebam dogovoriti za dalje.


Ma ne bi se ja s njima na šalteru objašnjava, već se ti javi dr. nazovi ga ili pošalji poruku... :Yes: 
Sretno i da što prije uđeš u postupak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubili

> Ma ne bi se ja s njima na šalteru objašnjava, već se ti javi dr. nazovi ga ili pošalji poruku...
> Sretno i da što prije uđeš u postupak


slažem se i ja
nisam pacijent dr P ali ja nikad ne idem na šalter,prvo odem do ambulante zamolim sestru ili doktora i onda odem samo po karton i to tako rješavam,kad bi mi čekali po njihovim naruđbama ne bi nikamo stigli
BEA SAMO TI SLOBODNO ODI U UTORAK I SAČEKAJ GA KOD AMB.ZAMOLI GA I PRIMIT ČE TE

----------


## nova21

zanima me kako mogu ić na aih ako nemam ovulacije čak ni s klomifenom

----------


## Bea

evo bila sam danas, dobrano se načekala, ali ipak sam dobila lijekove
sada traži da napravim AMH i kariotipizaciju te da ponovim hormone.

----------


## Marnel

Evo me napokon... sad mi je sve puno jasnije.... upisali su me za lijekove mislim u 1.mj. ove godine... ( rekla mi sestra da ću ih dobiti do 9 mj.) bila jučer kod dr. P na ultrazvuku jer mi je bio drugi dan ciklusa poslje tog pregleda otišla u Bosnu  i kupila Klomifen ( i tamo je nestašica klomifena ) našla sam je tek u Republici Srpskoj ( jer oni imaju drugog dobavljača) od sutra počinjem s klomifenom... držite mi fige...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  i da kupila sam umjesto trakica maybe baby ... tako da ću za sada probati s tim...  :Smile:

----------


## Bea

Ako nekom bude trebalo kariotipizacija oba partnera radi se u KBC Osijek na II. katu pedijatrije kod dr. Pušeljić, pon. 9-12 sati, prije toga dobro je nazati i najaviti se broj je 512-273. Uputnicu trebaju ponijeti oba partnera.
Također zvala sam Vinogradsku za AMH i bez problema ću poslati hpexpresom te uplatu poštanskom uptnicom od 264,25 kuna. Na stranicama endokrinološkog labaratorija postoje upute o slanju krvi.

----------


## sanda1977

bok...i ja sam se jučer upisala za lijekove opet....sestra H. mi je rekla da će doći za 6 mj....
moram ponoviti hormone i preporučio je da idem u zg....dok ne dođu lijekovi....

----------


## Bea

Marnel imala sam maybe baby, platila 400,00 kn i nikada ništa vidjela. Mislim da su trakice pouzdanije.

----------


## mari mar

> Marnel imala sam maybe baby, platila 400,00 kn i nikada ništa vidjela. Mislim da su trakice pouzdanije.


Slažem se Bea, a i puno se cura žalilo na maybe baby... puno novaca a nije pouzdano...

Nova21 nemaš ovulaciju a ideš na aih, :Shock:  kod kojeg to dr. ideš?

----------


## nova21

> Slažem se Bea, a i puno se cura žalilo na maybe baby... puno novaca a nije pouzdano...
> 
> Nova21 nemaš ovulaciju a ideš na aih, kod kojeg to dr. ideš?


idem kod dr. P

----------


## sanda1977

> Ako nekom bude trebalo kariotipizacija oba partnera radi se u KBC Osijek na II. katu pedijatrije kod dr. Pušeljić, pon. 9-12 sati, prije toga dobro je nazati i najaviti se broj je 512-273. Uputnicu trebaju ponijeti oba partnera.
> Također zvala sam Vinogradsku za AMH i bez problema ću poslati hpexpresom te uplatu poštanskom uptnicom od 264,25 kuna. Na stranicama endokrinološkog labaratorija postoje upute o slanju krvi.


a zaŠTA SE RADI TA KARIOTIPIZACIJA?

----------


## Bea

Kariotipizaciju rade zato što smo imali već dosta pokušaja, uvijek dođe do oplodnje ali ne i implantacije. 
Tako da žele isključiti genski problem, zato idemo na kariotipizaciju.

----------


## Marnel

Evo mene opet...  :Smile:  klomifen 2 dan...  :Smile:  malo sam nabubrila od njega... jel to normalno????? Bea... kupila sam maybe baybe u Bosni kad sam išla po klomifen platila sam ga 98 kn.... koristila ga danas prvi put i baš se sve lijepo vidi...  :Smile:  nadam se da se neću i ja u to razočarati jer su iskustva s njim stvarno svakakva..... ma ja se držim samo pozitive...  :Smile:  28. 03. idem po ampule..  :Smile:  sad bila kod svoje doktorice... interesantno kako su blesavi oni ne znaju niti koju šifru trebaju upisati... a jesam se namučila dok sam im objasnila

----------


## Bea

marnel po kakve ampule ideš 28.03.?

----------


## mari mar

Bea imaš pp.

----------


## Bea

mari mari imaš pp.

----------


## Marnel

Bea išla sam danas po Ovitrelle.... Kaže dr. P da očekuje da bi već u petak trebala biti punkcija.... uh.... od sutra piškim na trakice i javljam dr. P porukom.....  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

Cure moje da vam javim da ni 4 put ništa...beta nije vrijedna spomena.... :No:  slijedi kontrola imunologa i štitnjače i s tim nalazima na kontrolu u ain... do tad kućna radinost :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

sada ću ja uletiti, ajd javite u kojim ste fazama sa postupcima za Listu na Odbrojavanju

ima još puno nickova u listi postupaka za ožujak a i mjesta u listi trudnica

----------


## Bea

Sada su me zvali iz KBC Osijek da moram vratiti lijekove jer po novome nedoijem svu potrebnu količkinu odjednom nego ih kako dolazim tako podižem. Zvala me dr. Srb i to sa svojom specifičnom "ljubaznošću" čak mi je prijetila da će mi fakturirati lijekove da ih ja moram platiti. Ljuta sam da bih mogla tamo sve podaviti, 10. mjeseci čekam lijekove i onda me još prave budalom. Tako da u ponedjeljak kada budem išla nakariotipizaciju moram vratiti lijekove s. Anici Ivandić, i podizati ih po potrebi. Vrhunac će biti kada mi ciklus dođe za vikend.
To vam je MPO u KBC Osijek.

----------


## santana

Uzmi lijekove i odi u neku privatnu kliniku u postupak,a KBO zaboravi!!Platiš samo ruke i ti si na konju.
Zezam se i vjerujem da si ljuta,ali obično ti ide dan za dan s lijekovima,u svim ostalim bolnicama,vjerojatno je tako sada i kod njih.

----------


## Bea

Najbolje je što sam lijekove digla kod glavne sestre i ona me nije upozorila da se protokol uzimanja lijekova promijenio. Nemogu uzeti lijekove i otići u privatnu kliniku, moram ih kod njih iskoristiti. Mislim da tamo nitko nema pojma šta radi.

----------


## mari mar

> Najbolje je što sam lijekove digla kod glavne sestre i ona me nije upozorila da se protokol uzimanja lijekova promijenio. Nemogu uzeti lijekove i otići u privatnu kliniku, moram ih kod njih iskoristiti. Mislim da tamo nitko nema pojma šta radi.


Kakav je to cirkus u kbo?! :Confused:

----------


## santana

Cure moje,KBO je uvijek bio cirkus,osim AIH.
Moj savjet je da razmislite o vremenu i novcu za odlazak u Zg,jer potrošiti tako skupe postupke u Os je možda šteta.Trudnoće su jako rijetke osim AIH,koliko ja znam.Put bi vjerojatno same financirale,a za liječenje dobile uputnicu.
Put je mala stavka u odnosu na cijene postupka.Vi koje ste sada u postupcima vjerojatno ste svjesne postotka uspješnosti u Os.Ne bih željela da ovo zvuči grubo,ali bar se raspitajte i razmislite.I,to čekanje lijekova po godinu dana ,to nema nigdje.Svaka godina pri ulasku u MPO je jako važna.
Sretno!

----------


## sanda1977

> sada ću ja uletiti, ajd javite u kojim ste fazama sa postupcima za Listu na Odbrojavanju
> 
> ima još puno nickova u listi postupaka za ožujak a i mjesta u listi trudnica


u KBO-u je divlji zapad....a rezultata nema....ako i ima kja aih trudnica to je sve....za ivf trudnicu se u kbo-u samo sanja....

----------


## sanda1977

to ja vama drage moje stalno govorim....sječaš se mari mar moje poruke....ja sam odmah vidjela šta se dešava tamo! treba skinuti tu biologinju sa trona i dovesti ozbiljnog embriologa....
mislim da se treba djelovati i učiniti nešto....
mislim da ona ne odrađuje svoj posao kako treba....vjerujem da imam istomišljenika....
mari mar a gdje su jajne stanice i ostalih cura koje su s tobom bile na punkciji?!
točno znam koje su cure bile s tobom tada jer sam u kontaktu s njima i znam da su sve bile vračene na AIH....jel tako?!

----------


## mari mar

"nema js" kao što sam ti rekla i više nego čudno....i sigurno i kod njih nema ništa....... :Confused:

----------


## sanda1977

> "nema js" kao što sam ti rekla i više nego čudno....i sigurno i kod njih nema ništa.......


pa nema...zato sam te i pitala....sve su bile vračene na aih....moja legica je bila tada kad su sve bile vračene...i kod ni jedne nije bilo js.... :Evil or Very Mad: 
meni su na stimulaciji bile 3 js....koje su bile oplođene,ali se valjda nisu razvijale kako treba....pa su me zvali nakon 3-4 dana da se nisu oplodile,ciklus-dva kasnije saznam da su se oplodile....najlakše je reći da nema js ili da se nisu oplodile! dr P.sve svoje obabvi kako treba,ali ona izgleda da ne....
ma treba  njoj prišit neku kontrolu da se malo uozbilji....samo se nitko ne želi baviti s time-nego ode dalje i imaju pozitivne rezultate...
tako da se dr P može truditi koliko god hoće kad radi sa lošim embriologom. :Mad:

----------


## mare41

jako ste me zaintrigirale pisanjem ovdje i na temi Inseminacija....nisam shvatila što znači-vratili na AIH? Ako pri punkciji folikula nije nađena jajna stanica-s tim biolog nema veze, puno je razloga za to-nepogođena stimulacija, u prirodnjaku puknu ako nije pogođena štoperica (ne vjerujem da sumnjamo da jajna stanica pobjegne iz igle)...više je u Osijeku toga što nije dobro, tako mi se čini....i da, mari mar-ako je folikul bio premali za punktirat, onda nije baš za očekivat da će biti dobar za AIH, ili ga je barem trebalo pratit nakon negativne aspiracije, da naraste...

----------


## Bea

Trebam pomoć. moram 2. dc vaditi hormone na nuklearnoj, a to bi mi se moglo dogoditi za vikend, pa je doc.rekao da tamo deponiram uputnicu. Da li ima netko iskustva s tim?

----------


## bubili

> Trebam pomoć. moram 2. dc vaditi hormone na nuklearnoj, a to bi mi se moglo dogoditi za vikend, pa je doc.rekao da tamo deponiram uputnicu. Da li ima netko iskustva s tim?


BEA odeš radnim danom i dogovoriš se oni imaju dežurne za vikend i nije problem,ja sam tako,samo moraš ranije otić s uputnicom i dogovorit datum i sat

----------


## mari mar

> jako ste me zaintrigirale pisanjem ovdje i na temi Inseminacija....nisam shvatila što znači-vratili na AIH? Ako pri punkciji folikula nije nađena jajna stanica-s tim biolog nema veze, puno je razloga za to-nepogođena stimulacija, u prirodnjaku puknu ako nije pogođena štoperica (ne vjerujem da sumnjamo da jajna stanica pobjegne iz igle)...više je u Osijeku toga što nije dobro, tako mi se čini....i da, mari mar-ako je folikul bio premali za punktirat, onda nije baš za očekivat da će biti dobar za AIH, ili ga je barem trebalo pratit nakon negativne aspiracije, da naraste...


Nisam ja dr. samo znam da mi je baš tako rekao da će napraviti AIH u slučaju da je js negdje zaostala. A onaj vodeći folikul je bio puuno veći od onog drugog....a šta se tu još moglo napraviti nemam pojma...idemo dalje :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sanda1977

> jako ste me zaintrigirale pisanjem ovdje i na temi Inseminacija....nisam shvatila što znači-vratili na AIH? Ako pri punkciji folikula nije nađena jajna stanica-s tim biolog nema veze, puno je razloga za to-nepogođena stimulacija, u prirodnjaku puknu ako nije pogođena štoperica (ne vjerujem da sumnjamo da jajna stanica pobjegne iz igle)...više je u Osijeku toga što nije dobro, tako mi se čini....i da, mari mar-ako je folikul bio premali za punktirat, onda nije baš za očekivat da će biti dobar za AIH, ili ga je barem trebalo pratit nakon negativne aspiracije, da naraste...


ali baš da ni kod jedne žene nema js u toj grupi....?! :Rolling Eyes: 
folikuli su bili još na jajniku....pa prvo te pregleda ultrazvučno prije aspiracije....
ne pobjegne js iz igle....ali.....

----------


## mare41

sanda, da li pričate o negativnim aspiracijama? dakle, nakon punkcije doktor preda sadržaj punktata biologu, ovaj ga pregleda pod mikroskopom i onda javi da nema jajne stanice? pa u toj fazi nije biolog ćorav da ne razlikuje jajnu stanicu od eritrocita? htjela sam shvatit konkretno o čemu pričate, al nema odgovora, ili pričate o tome da se ne oplode (e tu može bit greška biologa)

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, da li pričate o negativnim aspiracijama? dakle, nakon punkcije doktor preda sadržaj punktata biologu, ovaj ga pregleda pod mikroskopom i onda javi da nema jajne stanice? pa u toj fazi nije biolog ćorav da ne razlikuje jajnu stanicu od eritrocita? htjela sam shvatit konkretno o čemu pričate, al nema odgovora, ili pričate o tome da se ne oplode (e tu može bit greška biologa)


ne znam šta ti nije jasno?!
počelo sse dešavati u kbo-u da SLABO ima js.....da su većina kod svih žena prazne....a biolog nije čorav već sve imamo osječaj da se nešto tamo dešava i da je tu problem biolog!
i rijetko kada se oplode js....da to je istina....a zašto?!
kasnije se ode u zg i bez problema se oplode js....
vjeruj,na dva postupka kada sam bila i ležala u sali-jedva sam čekala da me uspavaju koje je ona nebuloze pričala....
ja osobno nemam povjerenja u nju....mislim da ni dr p nije zadovoljan s njom i da se ponekad on uzalud trudi...
ja nisam s njom zadovoljna i nemam povjerenja i za mene je ovo završena prića...
sve je tu jasno

----------


## bubili

čitam vas već danima,ja sam pacijent dr,Š.slažem se sa svime ovin,dotična doktorica baš ni meni ne šmeka,mislim da mi ustvari trebamo embriologa a ne dotičnu biologinju
ja sam do sad u KBC imala 5 postupaka svaki put je bilo 1 ili više js ali uvijek samo jedna oplođena
ali da se nadovežem jedna pacijentica je imala 12 js u jednom postupku oplođene su svega 3,a one ostale su netragom nestale
dotična dr.S nešto muti sve se meni čini ili ne zna svoj posao
naši liječnici su izvrsni svaka im čast ali dok je ovako ništa od uspješnih postupaka dok ne dođe neko drugi

----------


## mari mar

Bubili a gdje si isla na ostala 3 postupka?

----------


## bubili

> Bubili a gdje si isla na ostala 3 postupka?


na VV

----------


## bubili

prva 3 su bila tamo,pa sad ovdije,a kakva je situacija naravno ako ne dođe do promjena mislim da ču se vratit u zg

----------


## sanda1977

> čitam vas već danima,ja sam pacijent dr,Š.slažem se sa svime ovin,dotična doktorica baš ni meni ne šmeka,mislim da mi ustvari trebamo embriologa a ne dotičnu biologinju
> ja sam do sad u KBC imala 5 postupaka svaki put je bilo 1 ili više js ali uvijek samo jedna oplođena
> ali da se nadovežem jedna pacijentica je imala 12 js u jednom postupku oplođene su svega 3,a one ostale su netragom nestale
> dotična dr.S nešto muti sve se meni čini ili ne zna svoj posao
> naši liječnici su izvrsni svaka im čast ali dok je ovako ništa od uspješnih postupaka dok ne dođe neko drugi


potpuno se s tobom slažem....a pogotovo ovo da trebamo dobrog embriologa a ne nju....mada sam čula da je najavljen dolazak jednog embriologa...nadam se da će uskoro to biti,pa da ostatak žena ne prolazi našu agoniju...ja osobno znam ženu koja je imala isto 12 js,ali su navodno sve bile prazne...da bi otišla dalje i od 14 js 7 joj se oplodilo,3 vračeno i sada nosi blizance....eto....
dakle,ona ili uništi ili ne znam više....
embriolog mora biti predan svom poslu,a ne kukat kao joj je teško to sve raditi.....neka dođe kod mene malo u firmu pa će vidjeti šta je rad.
i još da se nadovežem kako je arogantna i neuljudna.

----------


## mare41

> čitam vas već danima,ja sam pacijent dr,Š.slažem se sa svime ovin,dotična doktorica baš ni meni ne šmeka,mislim da mi ustvari trebamo embriologa a ne dotičnu biologinju


a šta su embriolozi po struci?

----------


## bubili

> a šta su embriolozi po struci?


neka me netko ispravi ako nisam u pravu:biolozi su opći stručnjaci naime biologija je opći pojam za proučavanje živog svijeta,embriologija je grana biologije koja se bavi isključivo proučavanjem embrionalnog razvitka,pa bi po mom embriolog bio netko ko je specijaliziran samo sa oplodnju js i pračenje nihovog razvoja
a to bi po mom bilo :razlika kao kod dr.opće prakse i specijaliste neke grane,seljački rečeno
u principu u svim mpo klinikama su embriolozi a samo kod nas biolog
toliko

----------


## mare41

koliko ja vidim-i Osijek je u Hrvatskom društvu kliničkih embriologa: http://www.hdke.hr/index.php/en/doga...edsjednik-hdke

----------


## bubili

> koliko ja vidim-i Osijek je u Hrvatskom društvu kliničkih embriologa: http://www.hdke.hr/index.php/en/doga...edsjednik-hdke


da ali ona je biolog

----------


## mare41

bubili, ESHRE daje licence biolozima da postanu embriolozi-znači da dobiju dozvolu za rad, ja ne znam da li vaša dr.sc biologije ima licencu ESHRE-a (to nije problem pitati), al ne može bilo ko biti član nekog društva (pa i hrvatskog), ajmo se  i mi onda učlaniti?

----------


## mare41

ispravljam samu sebe (ne daje samo ESHRE licencu nego i HDKE): _
Društvo je revidiralo dosadašnji rad i prokomentiralo predstojeće zadaće  koje se tiču mišljenja Društva o Direktivana EU i provođenju istih u  RH, promjeni Zakona o MO i pripadajućih pravilnika, pravima  biologa-kliničkih embriologa u sustavu zdravstva i licenciranju  biologa-kliničkih embriologa od strane Društva, o kompetencijama  biologa-kliničkih embriologa, izmjeni i dopuni Statuta Društva i o  pripremi ovogodišnjeg kongresa itd._

----------


## Bea

mare41, mislim da su svi razočarani u dr.S., jer većinom je ljuta, neraspoložena, neželi dati informacije, uvijek joj je treško kada se radi postupak, a da negovorimo ako je vikendom ili blagdanom.

----------


## mare41

al to ne znači da nije biolog-embriolog, meni baš svejedno, al činjenice su činjenice, samo toliko (e sad, nek oni unutar udruge provedu kontrolu kvalitete rada)

----------


## santana

ona je što god s jakom mamom u Os bolnici,prvo je malo predavala na školi,pa joj se to nije sviđalo,pa je malo...,pa ju je mama zaposlila u Os H

----------


## mare41

probala sam naći šta pmf ima od biologije u osijeku pa nisam našla, možda prof. smjer? nema inž. smjer, bar to nije poznato

----------


## santana

ona je završila biologiju/kemiju profesorski smjer u Os,pa dalje...

----------


## sanda1977

> probala sam naći šta pmf ima od biologije u osijeku pa nisam našla, možda prof. smjer? nema inž. smjer, bar to nije poznato


ma neka ona ide sa svojom mamom dalje negdje...
nama su bitni reziltati i da se odrađuje svoj posao kako treba....baš me briga kako će se zvati i tko joj je mama....i
jer mi koji imamo mogučnosti uštediti za put u zg i ostalo a imamo pred nosom mpo kliniku-moramo dalje zbog takvih stvari...
ja stvarno ne želim crniti nikoga...ali tu se radi o našim js,tu se radi o našim živcima i razočarenjima koja ostavljaju trag na nama....samo želim istaknuti da se nešto treba napraviti i ispraviti to...
možda žena uopće nije kriva,možda nema s ćime raditi....nerjetko se dešava da nema igala za punkciju...i takve stvari...
možda bi stvarno trebalo poslati neku kontrolu....pa nije mi jasno kako ne vide da u kbo-u ima malo rezultata (IVF)?!

----------


## mari mar

Osnovno i srednje školovanje završila u Osijeku, gdje završava studij biologije. 1992/93. godine upisala Poslijediplomski studij iz biologije (smjer biomedicina), na Prirodoslovnom fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu.

Magistarski rad pod naslovom "Imunogeničnost antigena HLA ploda tijekom trudnoće" izradila u Zavodu za tipizaciju tkiva, KBC Rebro, kod prof.dr. Andrije Kaštelana.

Edukaciju iz metoda humane reprodukcije dobila usavršavanjem kod Tatjane i Alfreda Kniewald u Prienu u Njemačkoj, u Priener Centrum fur Reproduktionsmedizin, te u EMCO Klinik u Salzburgu.

----------


## santana

sad se sjećam,čak je i Kniewald odradio prvih par ivf-ova u Os,bar je tako tada trebalo biti.Ja sam već tada otišla za Zg.
Nije joj baš ostalo puno od njih,ni ljudskosti i znanja.

----------


## mare41

dolazio joj je pokazivat ICSI, a ja sam imala punkciju bez jajnih stanica-tu se ne radi utješni AIH, a imala sam i AIH kad je u prirodnjaku folikul puknuo pola sata prije punkcije-tada ima smisla radit AIH...
cure koje ste za IVF imate 2 opcije: ili tražiti revizije postupaka preko njihove udruge (link imate) ili idite u ZG (sve drugo osim inseminacija u Osijeku izgleda da ne štima, imam možda malo opravdanje-male kuće s malo postupaka imaju i manju financijsku podršku, to uključuje i slabije edukacije, uz manje iskustva)

----------


## milivoj73

> idite u ZG (sve drugo osim inseminacija u Osijeku izgleda da ne štima, imam možda malo opravdanje-male kuće s malo postupaka imaju i manju financijsku podršku, to uključuje i slabije edukacije, uz manje iskustva)


potpisujem mare a to smo davno i napravili...zahvaljujući savjetima forumašica nismo ni gubili vrijeme i živce već otišli u zg...
godišnja statistika mislim 2008 ili 2009 , uglavnom predmilinovićevski zakon, je bila 29 trudnoća...a tu su ubrojane bile i aih i ivf...u to doba vv je imao tjedno toliko  :Smile: 
nema ovdje iskustva i to je to...

----------


## sanda1977

> potpisujem mare a to smo davno i napravili...zahvaljujući savjetima forumašica nismo ni gubili vrijeme i živce već otišli u zg...
> godišnja statistika mislim 2008 ili 2009 , uglavnom predmilinovićevski zakon, je bila 29 trudnoća...a tu su ubrojane bile i aih i ivf...u to doba vv je imao tjedno toliko 
> nema ovdje iskustva i to je to...


potpisujem....i ja ću morati dalje...a i sam dr P mi je nedavno to i preporućio...mari mar šta joj vrijede te titule kad ona jednostavno ne daje sebe u to.... :Razz:

----------


## sanda1977

> dolazio joj je pokazivat ICSI, a ja sam imala punkciju bez jajnih stanica-tu se ne radi utješni AIH, a imala sam i AIH kad je u prirodnjaku folikul puknuo pola sata prije punkcije-tada ima smisla radit AIH...
> cure koje ste za IVF imate 2 opcije: ili tražiti revizije postupaka preko njihove udruge (link imate) ili idite u ZG (sve drugo osim inseminacija u Osijeku izgleda da ne štima, imam možda malo opravdanje-male kuće s malo postupaka imaju i manju financijsku podršku, to uključuje i slabije edukacije, uz manje iskustva)


kako se traži revizija....misliš li na postupke?!
koje udruge....ako znaš pojasni

----------


## mari mar

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...a-duznika.html
još i to...naravno Osijek prvi na listi...

----------


## sanda1977

> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...a-duznika.html
> još i to...naravno Osijek prvi na listi...


da vidjela sam to jučer....krasno... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marnel

uh eto i mene...  :Sad:  punkcija učinjena u petak samo 1 js. rekla mi je odmah da se ne nadam puno... i sad me nazvali da se nije oplodila.... baš sam jadna..... i kaže dr P da sam uz klomifen sam dobla samo 1 js i da je bolje da pričekam lijekove ... zvala da vidim kad sam na redu, a kaže meni ta dr. pa šta bi vi, tek sad dobijaju one koje su se naručile u 9.mj prošle godine... za nekih 3 mj. najranije.... sad sam luda  dali da pokušam još jednom s klomifenom ili da čekam.... ( a vrijeme opako curi ) ....  :Sad:  nisam pametna....

----------


## sanda1977

> uh eto i mene...  punkcija učinjena u petak samo 1 js. rekla mi je odmah da se ne nadam puno... i sad me nazvali da se nije oplodila.... baš sam jadna..... i kaže dr P da sam uz klomifen sam dobla samo 1 js i da je bolje da pričekam lijekove ... zvala da vidim kad sam na redu, a kaže meni ta dr. pa šta bi vi, tek sad dobijaju one koje su se naručile u 9.mj prošle godine... za nekih 3 mj. najranije.... sad sam luda  dali da pokušam još jednom s klomifenom ili da čekam.... ( a vrijeme opako curi ) ....  nisam pametna....


moj savjet da dok ti ne stignu lijekovi-ideš na VV....ili ako želiš pokušavaš sa klomifenima....da ti ne odcuri vrijeme.....KBO je definitivno loš izbor....nažalost.... :Love:

----------


## santana

Potraži drugo mišljenje,ali ne u Os.

----------


## sanda1977

> Potraži drugo mišljenje,ali ne u Os.


POTPISUJEM!!!! :Klap:

----------


## Marnel

sanda a VV je????? ja sam nova u ovom  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda a VV je????? ja sam nova u ovom


VV-Vuk Vrhovec idi....dalje...ne gubi vrijeme ovdje!
glasno,javno i od srca ti preporučujem da ideš dalje..... :Yes:

----------


## Marnel

Hvala na savjetima... predložila sam to mužu, ali on kaže nije za te akcije... kad stignu lijekovi probati ćemo opet u Osijeku ukoliko me uspije ići ćemo dalje.... Njemu to sve teško pada..a i meni iako nam je rekla da su šanse male jer je bila stimulacija samo s klomifenom.... kao pripremili smo se, mada sam ipak osjetila ogromno razočaranje... ali danas je novi dan...  :Smile:  ne dam se ja tako lako.... čekam 3 mj. i ni dana više.... a do tada kućna radinost....  :Smile:

----------


## santana

Kućna radinost ok,ali porazgovarajte još jednom,pa u nekoliko godina pisalo je nešto prije u koliko točno,4.5,6 g Osijek ima 29 trudnica iz potpomognutih postupaka.Više od toga imaju Zg bolnice i privatnici mjesečno.
Nova si,trebate znati da se put MPO može razvuči i 5-6 g,svaki mjesec ti je bitan,svaki postupak ti se broji,skup je,a ako ih potrošiš ovdje gdje su vam šanse male,možeš se suočiti s plaćanjem,koje te s putom i injekcijama košta oko 20 000kn.
Jako dobro razmislite.
Sretno!Možda ipak nazvati VV,možda stigneš uletjeti u postupak prije donošenja novog Zakona ,a to ti je u slučaju neuspjeha postupak više,od onoga što će biti odobreno po novom Zakonu jer ti se neće uračunavati.

----------


## sanda1977

> Kućna radinost ok,ali porazgovarajte još jednom,pa u nekoliko godina pisalo je nešto prije u koliko točno,4.5,6 g Osijek ima 29 trudnica iz potpomognutih postupaka.Više od toga imaju Zg bolnice i privatnici mjesečno.
> Nova si,trebate znati da se put MPO može razvuči i 5-6 g,svaki mjesec ti je bitan,svaki postupak ti se broji,skup je,a ako ih potrošiš ovdje gdje su vam šanse male,možeš se suočiti s plaćanjem,koje te s putom i injekcijama košta oko 20 000kn.
> Jako dobro razmislite.
> Sretno!Možda ipak nazvati VV,možda stigneš uletjeti u postupak prije donošenja novog Zakona ,a to ti je u slučaju neuspjeha postupak više,od onoga što će biti odobreno po novom Zakonu jer ti se neće uračunavati.


potpuno ovo potpisujem....trba se boriti,a ne da ti to teško pada....svima nam je tako....
i mene je moj m zeznio-kao čekat ćemo lijekove,pa probaj u kbo....a na kraju sam samo izgubila cikluse i živce....
draga marnel kaži sm da to nisu akcije-već borba za cilj....
idi dalje,a vv ti je sada najbolja opcija....meni osobno se ne sviđa ni s.duh ni vinogradska...isto se čekaju lijekovi,a na vv-u se ne čeka....kada dr odluči da si za stimulirani odmah dobiješ lijekove....
i ja ću na vv....

----------


## Marnel

Hvala Vam na savjetima... pokazala sam mužu vaše postove... i dogovorili smo se da ću se sutra raspitati za VV ....  :Smile:  da... zašto gubiti vrijeme kad ne moram...  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

Marnelinom mužu...
evo lega i muškog mišljenja...
nemojte gubiti vrijeme i živce ovdje jer su to dvije stvari koje će vam biti najpotrebnije na putu do djeteta...
ne dozvolite si da vam bude žao vremena što ste tu potrošili...
imate zajednički cilj i zajedno ste u tome...
ima u MPO hrpa prepreka pa zašto da vam tu neki cirkusanti zagorčavaju život...
i nisam ja najpametniji tip na svijetu, i mene su godinu dana šetali po bezveznim pretragama (za liječenje muške neplodnosti) dok se nisam nakačio na rodu i forumašice mi fino objasnile da dižem sidro...
i još savjet da štedite novčiće jer je to bitan faktor u ovome...
sretno i samo budite uporni i ako što treba pitajte...

----------


## Marnel

Milivoj... hvala....  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  lijepo je znati da ima ovdje i muških mišljenja..... ako gdje zapnemo pitati ćemo....  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

eto već ste napredovali...
više ne pišeš "ja" nego "mi"  :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

Eto bar nešto za početak...  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

informacija-dr P. odbija raditi prirodnjake(klomifenske i polustimulirane)-jer ne stigne i čeka novi zakon...eto,pa tko je namjeravao ići na takav postupak-bit će odbijen...
toliko o optimalnom liječenju i pravima...

----------


## Marnel

oooo to nekakva novost... bila sam na jednom klomifenskom... trebala na drugi i on rekao da ipak ne idemo nego da čekamo ljekove... eto sad bar znam razlog zašto nas je otpilio..... strašno...  :Sad:

----------


## nova21

evo me opet. dobila sam metmorfin. zanima me dali ga je neka od vas pila. i kakva su iskustva?

----------


## mari mar

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56829-m...i-tko-iskustva
eto topić dok ti se netko ne javi s iskustvom....

----------


## sanda1977

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56829-m...i-tko-iskustva
> eto topić dok ti se netko ne javi s iskustvom....


ej....jesi išla kod dr P.?!

----------


## sanda1977

http://www.civilnodrustvo.hr/

----------


## mari mar

e tek sam sad pročila :Laughing:  ali sam taj članak našla na nekoj drugoj stranici..... :Klap:

----------


## geceta

dizem http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-O...78#post2122878 ako tko želi biti na listi

----------


## sanda1977

> e tek sam sad pročila ali sam taj članak našla na nekoj drugoj stranici.....


što mi je na umu-to mi je na drumu! :Cool:

----------


## BigBlue

Linalena više nije u mogućnosti voditi listu koju je preuzela *geceta*, a ja ću uskočiti gdje i kad mogu. 

S obzirom da su se i kod naše gecete promijenile okolnosti, pa će imati puno manje vremena i nije u mogućnosti pratiti vas po svim pdf-ovima klinika, lijepo vas molim da joj pomognete i da se za uključivanje na liste javite na odbrojavanje ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-Odbrojavanje-2-2012.

Hvala!

----------


## mari mar

Tolika gužva u kbo, a na forumu nikog!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Bea

zanima me da li je netko morao vratiti lijekove i onda terapiju podizao kod dr. Srb?

----------


## sanda1977

> zanima me da li je netko morao vratiti lijekove i onda terapiju podizao kod dr. Srb?


ne....to je sada nešto novo....ali mislim da se tako radi u ostalim bolnicama

----------


## Bea

tako su barem meni objasnili. podigla sam lijekove, onda su me zvali da ih vratim, pa sada kada se 03.05. budem morala početi pikati moram tamo se javiti da mi daju injekcije. Samo da napomenem da nisam iz Osijeka i  nemam pravo na putni nalog.

----------


## mari mar

> tako su barem meni objasnili. podigla sam lijekove, onda su me zvali da ih vratim, pa sada kada se 03.05. budem morala početi pikati moram tamo se javiti da mi daju injekcije. Samo da napomenem da nisam iz Osijeka i  nemam pravo na putni nalog.


Ma to je baš bez veze, i taj putni su ukinuli..... Kakva je situacija u kbo jel zaista gužva??

----------


## sanda1977

> Ma to je baš bez veze, i taj putni su ukinuli..... Kakva je situacija u kbo jel zaista gužva??


gužva ćega?! sje.....jajnih stanica?!
samo stimulirani idu u postupke... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tina2701

> tako su barem meni objasnili. podigla sam lijekove, onda su me zvali da ih vratim, pa sada kada se 03.05. budem morala početi pikati moram tamo se javiti da mi daju injekcije. Samo da napomenem da nisam iz Osijeka i  nemam pravo na putni nalog.


zašto nemaš pravo na putni nalog??to mi nije jasno????

----------


## mari mar

> zašto nemaš pravo na putni nalog??to mi nije jasno????


samo ako imaš više od 50 km od svog mjesta.... sranje.....

----------


## mari mar

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/03_01_10.php

----------


## tina2701

..ja imam toliko i više autom...al vlakom koji su mi uplačivali kao putni trošak (mislim da je na karti pisalo 32 km)nisam imala...a putni trošak sam dobila svaki put....

----------


## mari mar

> ..ja imam toliko i više autom...al vlakom koji su mi uplačivali kao putni trošak (mislim da je na karti pisalo 32 km)nisam imala...a putni trošak sam dobila svaki put....


...imala sam i toliko oko 30-ak km... a sad su mi isplatili sve do kraja 2 mj., a dalje više nemam pravo...

----------


## tina2701

a ne znam..možda su meni isplačivali i zato što sve vezano sa potpomognutu nisam mogla obaviti i najbližoj bolnici...

----------


## Bea

Evo postala sam od danas pikalica. Lijekove podižete prema propisanoj terapiji kod s. Anice i dr. Srb, te tamo možete i primiti terapiju. Razočarale su me neke naše suborke koje su još 8./2011. podigle lijekove za stimulaciju koje nisu iskoristile, nekima je izašao rok trajanja. Pitam se da li smo mi ludi koji se ponašamo korektno! Jako sam ljuta kada sam to čula. Meni vrijeme curi, svaki mjesec mi je važan, a sada od kada su uveli kontrolu na lijekove kažu da se lista čekanja sa 9 mjeseci smanjila na 5 mjeseci čekanja. Za mene to puno znači, jer godine me stišću i mogla bi u jednoj godini obaviti dva postupka. Zašto se neki ponašaju neodgovorno nikada mi neće biti jasno.

----------


## tikica78

Bože dragi ne mogu vjerovati da se to dogodilo? ali čula sam da mnoge cure podignu lijekove tu i odu u Zagreb na postupak..

----------


## Bea

Šta reći. Ovima kojima je istekao rok dok su ih držale kod sebe, sve bi lijepo naplatila, jer oštećene smo mi koje smo podignute lijekove odmah koristile i  uredno vraćale injekcije koje su nam ostale.

----------


## tikica78

stvarno nije pravedno.. želim ti svu sreću da nam budeš Osječka mpo trudnica :Klap: ! jesi kod dr.P ili dr Š.?

----------


## mari mar

> Šta reći. Ovima kojima je istekao rok dok su ih držale kod sebe, sve bi lijepo naplatila, jer oštećene smo mi koje smo podignute lijekove odmah koristile i  uredno vraćale injekcije koje su nam ostale.


Pa stvarno nije u redu takvo ponašanje......a i dr. P. se baš žalio na ponašanje pojedinih pacijentica koje se ne pojave ni na uzv, a mjesto njih bi mogao doći na red netko drugi....
ma stvarno nemam riječi.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Bea

> stvarno nije pravedno.. želim ti svu sreću da nam budeš Osječka mpo trudnica! jesi kod dr.P ili dr Š.?


Pacijent sam dr. P

----------


## sanda1977

strašno.....kod mene su bile 2-3 mj jer sam imala ciste,a ostalo sam poklonila...oko 3 gonala...
ja sam pisala injekcije negdje u 2...početkom 3 mj...znaći da bi mi mogle stići negdje u 7-8 mj...?!

----------


## sanda1977

> Pa stvarno nije u redu takvo ponašanje......a i dr. P. se baš žalio na ponašanje pojedinih pacijentica koje se ne pojave ni na uzv, a mjesto njih bi mogao doći na red netko drugi....
> ma stvarno nemam riječi....


ne kužim kako se ne pojave...ako ih nema-nejdu u postupak-čisto jednostavno

----------


## tikica78

ma i meni je to glupo, pa čuj oni nazovu da dođeš po lijekove, ako ne dođeš u nekom roku trebali bi pomaknuti ljestvicu i dati ih nekom drugom.. ma sigurna sam da su sad to sredili.

----------


## tamara1981

> čula sam da mnoge cure podignu lijekove tu i odu u Zagreb na postupak..


Meni su jučer ist0 0v0 rekli  :Nope:

----------


## mari mar

ma neka su sredili to sa ljekovima...sigurno će tako i biti bolje... :Cool:

----------


## tamara1981

Ide li tk0 na p0stupak u KBC?
Ja sam jučer 0dradila sv0j prvi Aih...ne nadam se previše

----------


## tikica78

ma zašto , nada nek uvijek bude u srcu.. ja znam curu koja je uspjela od prvog AIh a u Osijeku..

želim ti sreću!
ja nisam u Kbo više..ja sam privatno otišla u Zg.

----------


## tamara1981

Nadam se ali ne previše...imam sam0 jedan jaj0v0d,dr.mi ga je pr0čisti0 kad sam bila na 0p.pr0šle g0dine.Strah me n0ve vanmaterične(lijevi su mi 0dstranili zb0g vm)
Ma,valjda će sve biti 0k

P.S.ne radi mi sl0v0 0 na lapt0pu pa 0tud sve te silne nule u p0stu  :Grin:

----------


## mari mar

> Ide li tk0 na p0stupak u KBC?
> Ja sam jučer 0dradila sv0j prvi Aih...ne nadam se previše


Zašto odmah negativan stav? ...ako ne uspije prvi put bit će drugi, treći put...bitno je da uspije......kad god i gdje god!  :Joggler: 
Sretno!

----------


## tamara1981

A ne,nisam negativna....sam0 se ne želim pretjeran0 nadati,tak0 da se ne raz0čaram ak0 bude neg.
Sreća mi je št0 imam već jedn0 dijete pa mi 0n skreće misli sa p0stupka...vjerujem da će mi kraj njega brz0 pr0ći 0va dva tjedna

----------


## sanda1977

da li se može ovaj mjesec ići u kbo na prirodnjake......zna li netko možda?!

----------


## tamara1981

> da li se može ovaj mjesec ići u kbo na prirodnjake......zna li netko možda?!


Ja nemam p0jma...mislim da sam 0vdje pr0čitala da se ne radi.Ja sam bila na kl0mifenima,ali sam radila aih

----------


## tina2701

.meni oba AIH-a od prve uspjela...vidiš u potpisu....

----------


## Bea

Postupak mi je propao zbog niskog E2. Tako da sam se pikala uzalud. Sada moram čekati da se vrate sa simpozija iz Zadra koji je ovaj vikend da vidimo šta dalje. Mislim da će biti odlazak iz Os.

----------


## tikica78

nemam riječi.

----------


## sanda1977

> Postupak mi je propao zbog niskog E2. Tako da sam se pikala uzalud. Sada moram čekati da se vrate sa simpozija iz Zadra koji je ovaj vikend da vidimo šta dalje. Mislim da će biti odlazak iz Os.


prestrašno..... :Mad: 
ja sam prvo vadila hormone pa sam se pikala....ne kužim taj propust :Shock:

----------


## sanda1977

i kasni mi menga 4 dana.....nisam bila u postupcima 3-4 ciklusa....test još nisam radila...sačekat ću još par dana,pa ako ne dobijem-napravit ću ga....čisto sumnjam da sam trudna,nemam simptome....malo me leđa dolje probadaju....jedino to...(pripisujem poslu)
strah me i praviti test....najviše zbog vanmaternične....uh

----------


## tikica78

Sanda ne misliti crno odmah.. ko zna možda se baš uhvatila mala bebica kad se najmanje nadaš!

javi nam..

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda ne misliti crno odmah.. ko zna možda se baš uhvatila mala bebica kad se najmanje nadaš!
> 
> javi nam..


ne mislim crno....mislim realno...jer kao što vidiš u potpisu kakav mi je jajovod,a drugi ni nemam....
e sad razgovarala sam sa dr i rekao mi je pričekam 35 dc,tj,ako ne dobijem do 35 dc da napravim test....ako je negativan moram na pregled....
a nadan se ja uvijek nekom cudu....
javim sve

----------


## tamara1981

Držim fige da je ipak mala bebica u pitanju  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

> Držim fige da je ipak mala bebica u pitanju


joooj strah mi se nadati.... :Rolling Eyes: 
menge još nema....ne znam ni sama da napravim test prije ponedjeljka :Grin:

----------


## tamara1981

Ja definitivno ne bi izdržala  :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja definitivno ne bi izdržala


hehehe možda ga ipak napravim ujutro....ma daj tko bi izdržao do ponedjeljka  :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

naježim se od tih testova pogotovo -

----------


## tamara1981

Držim fige

----------


## sanda1977

> Držim fige


hvala  :Love: 
ipak ću još malo pričekati sa testom....mislim da mi se nešto poremetilo....još nisam dobila,ali danas imam neki osječaj kao da će krenuti....
jedino što sam mjerila bazalnu temperaturu koja je 36,9.... :Rolling Eyes: 
malo višlja

----------


## tikica78

i meni nešto kasni ovaj mjesec, a čekam je ko ozeblo sunce da krenem u postupak!
Sanda sretno! :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala 
> ipak ću još malo pričekati sa testom....mislim da mi se nešto poremetilo....još nisam dobila,ali danas imam neki osječaj kao da će krenuti....
> jedino što sam mjerila bazalnu temperaturu koja je 36,9....
> malo višlja


e pa nisam mogla izdržati doponedjeljka....test je NEGATIVAN!
radila sam test CLEARBLUE....prije par minuta....
ah.....a sad šta dalje-nemam pojma...čekanje vještice..

----------


## sanda1977

> i meni nešto kasni ovaj mjesec, a čekam je ko ozeblo sunce da krenem u postupak!
> Sanda sretno!


i tebi sretno....

----------


## tikica78

a sr*nje!
baš mi žao!

----------


## Bea

baš mi je žao

----------


## Marnel

eto mene opet.... stalno vas pratim.... ali ne komentiram jer nemam ništa pametno za reći.... u čekanju lijekova....  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> eto mene opet.... stalno vas pratim.... ali ne komentiram jer nemam ništa pametno za reći.... u čekanju lijekova....


a ja još čekam m....nevjerovatno da je nema....nikada mi se to nije dogodilo... :facepalm:

----------


## tikica78

Ej draga Sanda da ti ovdje odgovorim, kasnila mi je 2dana ali jako puno cura se žali da im kasni ovaj mjesec valjda zbog ovih vremenskih promjena..nadam se da nije vm kod tebe!

----------


## NINA30

sanda,nemoj se sekirati ako si sigurna da nije trudnoća pojavit će se sigurno,nemoj misliti crno....i meni je kasnila čak sam 42 dan dobila ...možda je stvarno od ovog ludog vremena..... 
pozdrav svim curama

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda,nemoj se sekirati ako si sigurna da nije trudnoća pojavit će se sigurno,nemoj misliti crno....i meni je kasnila čak sam 42 dan dobila ...možda je stvarno od ovog ludog vremena..... 
> pozdrav svim curama


hvala vam što me tješite....dr P. mi je rekao da dođem na pregled,ako ne dobijem do 35 dc...i da ponovim test....kod mene nikada ne kasni....kada sam pod stresom UVIJEK dobijem malo ranije....a da je od postupaka-nije jer nisam ni bila 4 mj na postupcima....ne znam vidjet ćemo
uh... :facepalm:

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala vam što me tješite....dr P. mi je rekao da dođem na pregled,ako ne dobijem do 35 dc...i da ponovim test....kod mene nikada ne kasni....kada sam pod stresom UVIJEK dobijem malo ranije....a da je od postupaka-nije jer nisam ni bila 4 mj na postupcima....ne znam vidjet ćemo
> uh...


a joj nema je još....pika me lijeva strana kao da me neko bocka nožem... :Shock: 
daj Bože da je samo neki poremečaj....anovulantni ciklus,a da nije VM... :Sad:  :facepalm:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda,nemoj se sekirati ako si sigurna da nije trudnoća pojavit će se sigurno,nemoj misliti crno....i meni je kasnila čak sam 42 dan dobila ...možda je stvarno od ovog ludog vremena..... 
> pozdrav svim curama


kada ti je tako kasnila?! ovaj ciklus?

----------


## sanda1977

> kada ti je tako kasnila?! ovaj ciklus?


današnji test je NEGATIVAN... :Cool:

----------


## tamara1981

:Sad:

----------


## tikica78

Sanda :Love:  :Love: 
javi kako je završio pregled! sretno draga!

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda
> javi kako je završio pregled! sretno draga!


ej ma nisam bila na pregledu...ne stignem NAŽALOST zbog posla....ići ću preksutra

----------


## Marnel

Sanda javi kako je prošao pregled...  :Smile:  držim ti fige da sve bude ok... sretno !!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda javi kako je prošao pregled...  držim ti fige da sve bude ok... sretno !!!!


tek u petak mogu na pregled,pa javim..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marnel

> tek u petak mogu na pregled,pa javim.....


Držimo ti fige.... sretno !!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Držimo ti fige.... sretno !!!


evo došla ja sa pregleda....imam ciste....dobila duphaston....imam na lijevom jajniku neku paučinastu cistu,a na desnom imam bilokularna anehogena cista.... :facepalm:

----------


## mari mar

Kakva je to cista? :Confused:

----------


## tamara1981

Ni ja još nisam čula za takvu cistu  :Confused: 
Jel je opasna?

----------


## sanda1977

> Ni ja još nisam čula za takvu cistu 
> Jel je opasna?


a neke lutealne ciste...poslao mi dr p poruku...uz duphaston bi morale pući,pa onda kontracepcije narednih 2-3 mj...da se ustali ciklus i ne pojavljuju ciste...eto

----------


## sanda1977

mari mar jesi krenula kod dr L.?

----------


## tikica78

A joj Sanda bas mi je zao..a kad si ti u postupku u ZG? Na jesen?

----------


## sanda1977

> A joj Sanda bas mi je zao..a kad si ti u postupku u ZG? Na jesen?


pa da trebala bi na jesen....na prvi dogovor...
a i u kbo-u mi dolaze lijekovi pa ću najvjerovatnije paralelno ići...
rastura me glava od duphastona.... :facepalm:

----------


## tamara1981

Ja isto razmišljam da odem u Zg.Čula sam da nemamo pravo na putne troškove,jel je to istina?

----------


## mari mar

> Ja isto razmišljam da odem u Zg.Čula sam da nemamo pravo na putne troškove,jel je to istina?


http://www.hzzo-net.hr/03_01_10.php

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja isto razmišljam da odem u Zg.Čula sam da nemamo pravo na putne troškove,jel je to istina?


meni je dr rekla da imam pravo....
uglavnom imala ili ne imala idem definitivno za zg na jesen....neda mi se natezati više ovdje...jedino ako promijene biologa onda ostajem.... :Cool: 
a ovo ljeto ću se odmoriti od svega,jer su me sada dotukle i ove ciste....
3 mj ni vamo ni tamo.....možda se do tada ustali i ovaj zakon.... :Yes:

----------


## martineza

drage moje prijateljice, molila bih vas za malu pomoc. imam prijateljicu iz novog sada koja bi kod nas krenula privatno na umjetnu....bilo gdje u hrvatskoj....ako mi mozete dati neke preporuke s brojevima telefona i naravno cijenom...... puno hvala.....pozzzz

----------


## mari mar

> drage moje prijateljice, molila bih vas za malu pomoc. imam prijateljicu iz novog sada koja bi kod nas krenula privatno na umjetnu....bilo gdje u hrvatskoj....ako mi mozete dati neke preporuke s brojevima telefona i naravno cijenom...... puno hvala.....pozzzz


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58128-P...tnim-klinikama

----------


## mari mar

> mari mar jesi krenula kod dr L.?


Da Sanda krenula sam pa budemo vidjeli hoče li biti više sreće.......
Sretno i tebi kad kreneš...i da se riješiš tih cista što prije......

----------


## frka

> drage moje prijateljice, molila bih vas za malu pomoc. imam prijateljicu iz novog sada koja bi kod nas krenula privatno na umjetnu....bilo gdje u hrvatskoj....ako mi mozete dati neke preporuke s brojevima telefona i naravno cijenom...... puno hvala.....pozzzz


martineza, nije umjetna nego potpomognuta (dajte da se bar mi pacijenti usuglasimo oko toga jer je nevjerovatno koliko se snažne predrasude vežu uz MPO upravo zbog tog naziva, a u samoj MPO nema ničeg umjetnog). mari mar ti je ostavila link na privatne poliklinike, a prijateljici svakako svjetuj da pričeka da novi zakon stupi na snagu jer je toliki novac za oplodnju samo 3 js zbilja šteta dati...

----------


## NINA30

ipak su na kraju ciste?! nevjerojatno pa što kaže od čega je sad to??? jel ima to veze s lijekovima??'
Duphaston ti je dao,hm ja sam to pila kad sam prvi put bila u ciljanom postupku....a valjda znaju što rade.

----------


## mari mar

http://www.cirilimetod.hr/portal2/index.php

Naši nas biskupi pozivaju na potpisivanje Deklaracije o početku i zaštiti ljudskog života. Poznat nam je zakonski prijedlog o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, koji razbija definiciju obitelji i dozvoljava zamrzavanje ljudskih bića. Deklaraciju možemo potpisati na ulazu crkve i svojim glasom pokazati kako se većina hrvatskih građana ne slaže s najavljenim prijedlogom zakona. 


Pa ne mogu vjerovati da se crkva mora u sve miješati..... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marnel

Sanda baš mi je žao...  :Sad:                                                                                                                                  To s crkvom mi stvarno nema smisla... stvarno se miješaju svagdje i to uvijek tamo gdje im nije mjesto... Čula sam da u Vinkovcima pri izlasku iz crkve moraju potpisati peticiju svi kao da se ne slažu s tim... ma strašno...

----------


## tikica78

i ja sam to jučer doživjela pred crkvom.. napadaju ljude a ovi potpisuju i ne pitaju šta jer pred crkvom je pa trebaaaa...
osjećala sam se tako izdano od Boga ali onda sam shvatila Bog nema ništa s tim

----------


## milasova8

> i ja sam to jučer doživjela pred crkvom.. napadaju ljude a ovi potpisuju i ne pitaju šta jer pred crkvom je pa trebaaaa...
> osjećala sam se tako izdano od Boga ali onda sam shvatila Bog nema ništa s tim


tikica,e mi možeš reći u kojoj to crkvi u Osijeku? inače sam iz osijeka, moji roditelji još tamo žive pa me baš zanima

----------


## tikica78

na Divaltovoj ulici , sv Ćirila i Metoda

----------


## tikica78

ma još je i župnik na župnim obavijestima pozvao ljude da to potpišu na izlasku tko nije..užas užas... jako sam bila tužna

----------


## milasova8

moja župa!!!!!!!!!!!  pa ne mogu vjerovati!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tikica78

ma joj šta da ti kažem..razočarana sam jako..a još pjevam u zboru..

----------


## mari mar

> ma joj šta da ti kažem..razočarana sam jako..a još pjevam u zboru..


Strašno ma jučer kad sam išla na misu pred katedralom mahom ljudi potpisuju, ajd još starci pa nisu ni upučeni u te stvari.... ali mladi ljudi katastrofa!!!! Još me ono zovu da potpišem ma užas! Ne moram vam ni reči kako sam se osječala... :Mad:

----------


## milasova8

> ma joj šta da ti kažem..razočarana sam jako..a još pjevam u zboru..


joj,tikica...ja sam s guštom išla na misu ili u pola 11 ili u pola 7..stvarno prekrasne mise budu..odrasla sam u toj župi praktički i ministrirala i sve...
ne znam kako da smognem snage i ponovno odem tamo na misu..teško je to...

----------


## tikica78

ma misa je i dalje divna, ja pjevam u pola 7.. a ovo je bilo pa prošlo , župnik je rekao da su te liste poslali biskupi da se potpiše..

----------


## milasova8

tikica, možda se i upoznamo na jednoj od misa kad dođem kući

----------


## Tanjuška

Pozdrav svima!evo i ja sam se registrirala kako bih mogla komentirati i pitati vas za savjete..,a možda i pomoći ako sam relativno "friška"u ovome..kako mi se čini sve smo iz Slavonije i kod dr.P.,u Osijeku..blago nama  :Smile: ..i ja sam imala cistu i pila utrogestan,nije pukla,pa 2.mj.kontrac.tabl.,i pukla..ali kasno sam saznala i morala još jedan mj.na kontrac.,pa ćemo onda vidjet što će dr.odlučiti kako ćemo dalje..eto zbog nje se više od 4 mj.zavlačimo..inače došao mi nalaz AMH 47pmol/l .mislim da je to ok,koliko sam čitala po net-u..inače imam jedan jajnik koji je policističan..

----------


## sanda1977

> Pozdrav svima!evo i ja sam se registrirala kako bih mogla komentirati i pitati vas za savjete..,a možda i pomoći ako sam relativno "friška"u ovome..kako mi se čini sve smo iz Slavonije i kod dr.P.,u Osijeku..blago nama ..i ja sam imala cistu i pila utrogestan,nije pukla,pa 2.mj.kontrac.tabl.,i pukla..ali kasno sam saznala i morala još jedan mj.na kontrac.,pa ćemo onda vidjet što će dr.odlučiti kako ćemo dalje..eto zbog nje se više od 4 mj.zavlačimo..inače došao mi nalaz AMH 47pmol/l .mislim da je to ok,koliko sam čitala po net-u..inače imam jedan jajnik koji je policističan..


meni je dr rekao da NE SMIJEM NA KONTRACEPCIJSKE dok imam cistu,samo uz uredan UVZ....a to se i zna....ne kužim kako ti je dao da piješ OHK kad si imala cistu?! :facepalm: 
ja imam od klomifena....

----------


## sanda1977

> martineza, nije umjetna nego potpomognuta (dajte da se bar mi pacijenti usuglasimo oko toga jer je nevjerovatno koliko se snažne predrasude vežu uz MPO upravo zbog tog naziva, a u samoj MPO nema ničeg umjetnog). mari mar ti je ostavila link na privatne poliklinike, a prijateljici svakako svjetuj da pričeka da novi zakon stupi na snagu jer je toliki novac za oplodnju samo 3 js zbilja šteta dati...


ovo potpisujem da nije ništa umjetno,nego jasno i glasno potpomognuto!
ma ne vračaju nam plastične embrije i ne oploduju js sa silikonskim sperm.!!!!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> ipak su na kraju ciste?! nevjerojatno pa što kaže od čega je sad to??? jel ima to veze s lijekovima??'
> Duphaston ti je dao,hm ja sam to pila kad sam prvi put bila u ciljanom postupku....a valjda znaju što rade.


pa da ciste....ja još nisam dobila m,ništa me ne boli,ali me SRAŠNO bole grudi....jednostavno se osječam ok....

----------


## sanda1977

ja ni nejdem u crkvu više....ja vjerujem u Boga,a ne u popove

----------


## Bea

danas bila nako otkazanog postupka na UVZ kod dr. P. Opet promjene kod mene, jajnici rade imam folikule, ići ćemo u prirodnjak. Nije mi moga se vaditi E2 jer nemaju u labosu reagens (da nepovjerueš). Danas kad samo došla kući napravila LH test i pozitivan, sada ćekam da mi se dr. javi. 
Ovaj mjesec sam doslovno dovedena od njih do ludila malo idem u postupak malo neidem. A njihovom labosu uopće nevjerujem. Kolegice s posla muž je radio tumor markere i nalaz nije valjao, pa za tjedan dana je bio uredu uz obješnjenje da im stroj neradi najbolje, te su malo stavili reagensa. Šta na to sve reeći????

----------


## tikica78

u našoj bolnici je rasulo totalno, znam informaciju da je sadašnji ministar bio u posjeti i da je poludio kakvo je stanje!
žalosno, ali nadam se da će to promjeniti!

----------


## mari mar

....bilo je vrijeme da netko više dođe i vidi u kakvim se uvjetima radi... :Sad: 
i da se naravno nešto poduzme!

----------


## tina2701

> ....bilo je vrijeme da netko više dođe i vidi u kakvim se uvjetima radi...
> i da se naravno nešto poduzme!


da..to je izjavio otkad se ona zmija šuljala ravno ispred ambulanti ginekologgije....brrr..smrzla sam se kad sam vidjela da je to tamo bilo....

----------


## Marnel

[QUOTE=sanda1977;2148402]ja ni nejdem u crkvu više....ja vjerujem u Boga,a ne u popove[/QUOTE

Potpisujem... tako i ja....

----------


## sanda1977

dok oni dovedu u red KBO,ja ću biti baba....

----------


## tikica78

Zato put pod noge...hahah...

----------


## sanda1977

> Zato put pod noge...hahah...


jooooj ma moram čekati jesen....a ja još nisam dobila....danas zadnja tableta duphastona....48 dc..... :Evil or Very Mad: 
mislim da ću na bolovanju završiti kad dobijem.....koliko sada moram čekati od zadnje tablete duphastona?! :Shock:

----------


## tina2701

zavisi...netko dobije nakon dva dana a netko i po 10 dana čeka...zavisi....

----------


## Bea

Sutra imam transfer. Oplodila se jedna stanica koju su izvadili u  četvrtak. Nisam htjela u opću anesteziju, jer sam išla na put te su mi da li neki koktel i mogu reći da je to puno bolje nego totalna. Uopće nije bolilo, dobro omami i sada mi je žao što mi to prije nije ponuđeno.

----------


## Marnel

Eto mene opet.... .-) Bea... sretno sutra...  :Smile:  držim fige da sve prođe ok....  :Smile:   Mene su zvali jutros da su mi stigli lijekovi....ajmo sad trebam pomoć kakva je procedura???? upomoć... ništa ne znam...  :Smile:

----------


## Bea

Prvo se javi svom doc. da ti odredi terapiju, a onda se javi s. Anici na 1. katu te će ona i biologinja s tobom udogovu davati ti terapiju.

----------


## Marnel

A ha... znači prvo moram kod dr. P pa onda gore... ok... hvala ti na odgovoru...  :Smile:  Budem vas izvještavala...  :Smile:

----------


## malasovica

:Heart:

----------


## mari mar

suborke moje iz kbo da vam samo  mahnem :Bye: 
i poželim puno sreće u postupcima~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sutra isto imam punkciju, i nadam se da će brzo proči i da neće jako boljeti :scared:

----------


## tikica78

Bea super za mrvicu!
Nek se primi za mamicu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> Bea super za mrvicu!
> Nek se primi za mamicu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


neka se primi mrvica  :Klap: 
a jooooooj ja danas napokon dobila.....50 d.c. :Sad: 
boli užasno....osjetila sam kako su pukle te vražje ciste,sve zvijezde sam vidjela

----------


## Bea

sanda1977 baš mi je žao. glavu gore. 
danas odradila transfer sada čekam do 13.06.

----------


## tikica78

Bea nek bude uspješno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari mar

Bea ~~~~~~~~~za veliku beturinu! :fige:

----------


## tamara1981

Bea ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnel

Eto mene... išla danas kod dr. P. kaže ljekovi me čekaju ali želi da sad 3-ći dan ciklusa vadim hormone štitnjače i da pijem kontracepciju ... hm... da se javim 25.07. da mi napravi shemu i počinjemo s postupkom 16.08.  ja sam mislila da će to ići ranije.... odoše planovi o ljetovanju k vragu.... ali neka... bolje ikada nego nikada....  I da ... BEAAAAAA... SRETNO....  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

marnel baš me čudi da ti je tako rekao ? pazi da ti ne bi on u sred postupka otišao na godišnji odmor.

----------


## mari mar

Zar se uopće rade postupci u 7 i 8 mj.? mislim da je on krajem sedmog i početkom osmog mj. na godišnjem, ali možda se nešto promjenilo. Najbolje da s njim dogovoriš, jer što kaže Tikica mogao bi ti usred postupka zbrisati na godišnji....

----------


## sanda1977

> marnel baš me čudi da ti je tako rekao ? pazi da ti ne bi on u sred postupka otišao na godišnji odmor.


pa mogao bi na godišnji jer znam da je rekao da ne rade postupke preko ljeta jer su godišnji...jer tu je i naša biologinja koja ide na godišnji...ne znam ja bih to sve provjerila dobro... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bea

Cure hvala! Čula sam kada sam bila na postupku da dr. P. ide četiri tjedna na godišnji negdje od sredine 6 mjeseca. Možda će raditi u 7.

----------


## Marnel

Ovako ... meni je rekao dr P. da ide krajem 6 mj. na godišnji i da ga nema cijeli 7 mj. a labaratorij ionako ne radi od 15.07 do 15.08. zbog vrućina... ( tako mi je on rekao ) zato me i stavio prvi dan iza Gospe 16. jer je on tada tamo i labaratorij počinje s radom....

----------


## mari mar

> Ovako ... meni je rekao dr P. da ide krajem 6 mj. na godišnji i da ga nema cijeli 7 mj. a labaratorij ionako ne radi od 15.07 do 15.08. zbog vrućina... ( tako mi je on rekao ) zato me i stavio prvi dan iza Gospe 16. jer je on tada tamo i labaratorij počinje s radom....


Sretno vam cure... :Preskace uze:

----------


## sanda1977

> Ovako ... meni je rekao dr P. da ide krajem 6 mj. na godišnji i da ga nema cijeli 7 mj. a labaratorij ionako ne radi od 15.07 do 15.08. zbog vrućina... ( tako mi je on rekao ) zato me i stavio prvi dan iza Gospe 16. jer je on tada tamo i labaratorij počinje s radom....


taman bi i meni trebali lijekovi stići....hm

----------


## Marnel

mari mar;2153517]Sretno vam cure... :Preskace uze: 

Hvala ...  :Smile:

----------


## Nebo

> svima toplo preporučujem DAVORA RUDIĆA idite,nečete požaliti!
> jučer je razbio sve moje predrasude o bioenergiji...on je jedan jednostavan,drag i običan čovijk s kojim se može ugodno razgovarati...ja idem opet za cca mjesec dana!
> samo se treba opustiti i prepustiti mu se!


Nova sam ovdje i mislim o boze koliko hrabrih zena na okupu. Svakoj od vas zelim srecu i uspijeh!! Milsim da se iza svake ovakve  upornosti i tolike zelje mora dogoditi plac novorodjenog djeteta... Sretno svima... No, samo na kratko jos jednom osvrt na ovog divnog covjeka koji vam moze pomoci! Njegova energija je toliko pozitivina i on sa iskrenom radoscu i ljubavlju pomaze svima.....s velikim uspjehom! 
Sretno !

----------


## sanda1977

:Smile:  :Klap: 


> Nova sam ovdje i mislim o boze koliko hrabrih zena na okupu. Svakoj od vas zelim srecu i uspijeh!! Milsim da se iza svake ovakve  upornosti i tolike zelje mora dogoditi plac novorodjenog djeteta... Sretno svima... No, samo na kratko jos jednom osvrt na ovog divnog covjeka koji vam moze pomoci! Njegova energija je toliko pozitivina i on sa iskrenom radoscu i ljubavlju pomaze svima.....s velikim uspjehom! 
> Sretno !

----------


## Bea

Osjećam lagano probadanje u janicima i bojim se spotinga tako da mislim da ni ovaj put ništa.

----------


## tikica78

bea koji ti je danas dpt?

----------


## Bea

danas mi je 8 dan od transfera. zadnji ciklus sam imala 1.05.. Malo je čudan situacija jer sam bila na kontacepciji, počela se pikati, prestal, odustalo se od postupka, onda ušla u prirodni IVF.

----------


## tikica78

ajme baš čudnoo!!

----------


## Bea

Napravila sam danas test i negativan je. Tako da betu neću ići vaditi. Imam sve simptome PMS-a.

----------


## mari mar

... joj baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
...a kad si trebala vaditi betu? ja bi ipak izvadila betu...

----------


## Bea

Betu sam danas trebala ići vaditi. Ali test je negativan, jučer se malo pokazalo nešto kao spoting, a poznavajući svoje tijelo vještica će doći. Ako kojim slučajem nedođe za koji dan onda ću vaditi betu.

----------


## sanda1977

> Betu sam danas trebala ići vaditi. Ali test je negativan, jučer se malo pokazalo nešto kao spoting, a poznavajući svoje tijelo vještica će doći. Ako kojim slučajem nedođe za koji dan onda ću vaditi betu.


draga žao mi je.....izvadi ti betu.... :Love: 
i VIA zagreb..... :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

> draga žao mi je.....izvadi ti betu....
> i VIA zagreb.....


potpisujem ovo XXX

----------


## mari mar

cure jel netko vadio betu subotom u hitnom lab. u Osijeku??

----------


## tikica78

normalno ti radi ne brini se odi ujutro

----------


## Marnel

Evo i mene... lijekovi čekaju postupak.. ja čekam nalaze od hormona i kad dođe sljedeća vještica moram piti kontracepciju da mi jajnici miruju.... onda počinje pikanje krajem 7 mj. jedva čekam....  :Smile:

----------


## simar

drage evo ja sam nova ovdje...ima li tko savjete za mene...jel znate šta me čeka, šta dalje...naime poslije gotovo 2 godine neuspješnih pokušavanja da dobijemo bebu ja i m smo se odlučili obići lječnike da vidimo u čemu je stvar...Ja sam za sada izvadila hormene štitnjače...koji dosta variraju i imam usporeni rad štitnjače...ali nedovoljno za terapiju....a TSH mi je oko 5-7 uglavnom, bila sam i na UZV štitnjače....sve je u redu nema čvorova , štitnjača je malo izduljena, kontrola za 1 god. Radila sam briseve kod svoje gin i sve je u redu i vadila krv na 3 i 21 dan ciklusa...ciklusi su mi prekratki i ovulacije uopće nemam...m ima nalaz ejakulata koji je u redu te spermogram na kojem su koncentracija spermija te vitalnost ispod granice. Od doktora P. sam ja upoćena ponavljanju briseva i hormona( spolnih 3 dan i štitnjače) a m treba andrologu i ponoviti spermiogram...ugl smo sve obavili i sad bi s nalazima trebali kod njega...

----------


## sanda1977

> drage evo ja sam nova ovdje...ima li tko savjete za mene...jel znate šta me čeka, šta dalje...naime poslije gotovo 2 godine neuspješnih pokušavanja da dobijemo bebu ja i m smo se odlučili obići lječnike da vidimo u čemu je stvar...Ja sam za sada izvadila hormene štitnjače...koji dosta variraju i imam usporeni rad štitnjače...ali nedovoljno za terapiju....a TSH mi je oko 5-7 uglavnom, bila sam i na UZV štitnjače....sve je u redu nema čvorova , štitnjača je malo izduljena, kontrola za 1 god. Radila sam briseve kod svoje gin i sve je u redu i vadila krv na 3 i 21 dan ciklusa...ciklusi su mi prekratki i ovulacije uopće nemam...m ima nalaz ejakulata koji je u redu te spermogram na kojem su koncentracija spermija te vitalnost ispod granice. Od doktora P. sam ja upoćena ponavljanju briseva i hormona( spolnih 3 dan i štitnjače) a m treba andrologu i ponoviti spermiogram...ugl smo sve obavili i sad bi s nalazima trebali kod njega...


moj jedini i najbolji savijet ti je da ideš u zagreb i ne gubi vrijeme u osijeku....probaj u vuk vrhovec ili privatno kod dr lučingera! ne gubi vrijeme u osijeku!
mislim da će ti i ostale to potvrditi koje su se zavlačile po osijeku,otišle za zg i ostale trudne.... :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

simar,ja idem isto u zg na jesen! ne pada mi napamet više ići u os!

----------


## simar

budući da sam kratko u os još nemam loših iskustava iako čitajući vaša možda je bolje da probamo dalje...ali budući da još niti jedan postupak nismo prošli,a ni neznamo koji ćemo morati zasada ćemo neko vrijeme ostati tu...hvala na savjetima  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> budući da sam kratko u os još nemam loših iskustava iako čitajući vaša možda je bolje da probamo dalje...ali budući da još niti jedan postupak nismo prošli,a ni neznamo koji ćemo morati zasada ćemo neko vrijeme ostati tu...hvala na savjetima


 :Love:

----------


## tonili

*Cure ajde mi pliz napišite aktualne brojeve telefona za naručivanje!
TNX*

----------


## sanda1977

> *Cure ajde mi pliz napišite aktualne brojeve telefona za naručivanje!
> TNX*


broj za naručivanje u kbo-u je 031 512 307,za informacije u kojoj su proceduri lijekovi broj je kod sr Huis 031 512 301....eto ja samo to imam  :Yes:

----------


## tonili

Sanda tnx

----------


## sanda1977

> cure jel netko vadio betu subotom u hitnom lab. u Osijeku??


juuuhuuuu?! gdje si? kako napreduje beta?
javi nam....

----------


## simar

ja sam danima zvala popodne i nitko se nije javljao na 512-307 i jutros nazovem kad ono slobodan termin tek 28.08....mislila sam da ću ranije doći na red jer bi mi trebao vidjeti najnovije nalaze i odlučiti u koji ćemo postupak... :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## mari mar

eto me ma skroz sam u kbo ovih dana čekam po bolnici skroz neke nalaze, ali eto napokon sam dobila injekcije pa ih mogu podiči u bolnici.... :durise:

----------


## sanda1977

> ja sam danima zvala popodne i nitko se nije javljao na 512-307 i jutros nazovem kad ono slobodan termin tek 28.08....mislila sam da ću ranije doći na red jer bi mi trebao vidjeti najnovije nalaze i odlučiti u koji ćemo postupak...


s tim nalazima ideš tog datuma kada si se naručila....sad su ti godišnji.....ili mu se javi na br mobitela,pa će ti reći da li da čekaš ili ideš odmah

----------


## sanda1977

> eto me ma skroz sam u kbo ovih dana čekam po bolnici skroz neke nalaze, ali eto napokon sam dobila injekcije pa ih mogu podiči u bolnici....


vidim da se beta poduplala....super

----------


## tina2701

*Mari mar*..nisam pratila...al po potpisu vidim da se može čestitati...  :Very Happy: 

..ja sam 01,06. postala mama...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica78

tina čestitam! ti si jedina koju znam da je uspjela u kbo..
nek je sa srećom tvom plietu!

----------


## sanda1977

> *Mari mar*..nisam pratila...al po potpisu vidim da se može čestitati... 
> 
> ..ja sam 01,06. postala mama...


čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

> *Mari mar*..nisam pratila...al po potpisu vidim da se može čestitati... 
> 
> ..ja sam 01,06. postala mama...


hvala...
....vidjela sam....da ti i ovdje čestitam od  :Heart: na malom pišolincu! :Klap:

----------


## Bea

mari mari, tina 2701 čestitam!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala...
> ....vidjela sam....da ti i ovdje čestitam od na malom pišolincu!


eej kada ideš na prvi uvz?!

----------


## mari mar

> eej kada ideš na prvi uvz?!


bila 24.6, u nedjelju idem na 2.uzv...
 :Yes:

----------


## sanda1977

> bila 24.6, u nedjelju idem na 2.uzv...


super....a koliko ti se primilo...ništa ne pišeš,nisam naišla na postove...hehe

----------


## Marnel

čestitke i od meneeeee ... i to od <3

----------


## Marnel

Upravo sam saznala da dr. P počinje s radom u ponedjeljak 02.07. 2012. g. ( za sve one koji ga čekaju ) ...  :Smile:

----------


## simar

čestitam i jaa..
i imam pitaje ima li koja problema s štitnjačom...???

----------


## sanda1977

evo jedne novosti...kod sestre Huis se više ne drže lijekovi,navodno da se više ni lijekovi ne čekaju...sada je sve prebačeno na IVF odjel....dakle,kada dr odlući da se može krenuti sa stimulacijom odmah dobiješ lijekove...ajde bar nešto....

----------


## mari mar

ajde hvala bogu.....nju nikad ne možeš nači kad ti trebaju lijekovi.....
a i injekcije koje trebam daju na kapaljku....strava :Mad:

----------


## Bea

cure, da li je netko upoznat s činjenicom da će se zakon primjenjivati retroaktivno (pročitala na indexu rodino priopćenje). to znači da samo osuđene na privatnike.
užas.

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo ljudi slati letak laži i istine o potpomognutoj oplodnji kako bismo   širili istine kontra laži koji se šire ovih dana o nama pacijentima  MPO  - da smo ubojice i slično!!!

Proslijedite jednostavno mailom niže navedeni tekst i linkove, dižite na FB! Ovo se ljudi tiče svih nas!




> Svatko od nas može pomoći u širenju istine i  zalaganju za prava   svih   građanki i građana ove zemlje, a osobito onih  kojima je  potrebno    liječenje kako bi ostvarili najljepši dar  roditeljstva.  
> 
> Pročitajte *   ovdje* http://www.roda.hr/article/read/isti...nutoj-oplodnji 
> i podijelite ovaj *letak* http://www.roda.hr/uploads/neplodnos...5%BDI_2012.pdf 
> 
> Pomozite prenijeti istinu o tome što medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja uistinu jest!  
> 
> Pomozite demantirati neistine te skandalozne, lažne i neutemeljene      optužbe koje se šire u javnosti na štetu pacijentica i pacijenata koji      imaju stvaran medicinski problem i potrebu za liječenjem!  
> 
> ...

----------


## reny123

> cure, da li je netko upoznat s činjenicom da će se zakon primjenjivati retroaktivno (pročitala na indexu rodino priopćenje). to znači da samo osuđene na privatnike.
> užas.


Bea, na temi niže Kampanja za hitnu izmjenu Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji već danima o tome govorimo i borimo se svim sredstvima protiv toga. Pročitaj i uključi se.

----------


## sanda1977

> ajde hvala bogu.....nju nikad ne možeš nači kad ti trebaju lijekovi.....
> a i injekcije koje trebam daju na kapaljku....strava


sada ti više ne trebaju  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

> sada ti više ne trebaju


naravno da mi trebaju više nego ikad.....na fragminu sam.... :Razz: 
 da ih ne bi i dalje kupovala a imam pravo na njih!
a u bolnici se ponašaju kao da ih oni plačaju iz svog džepa.....sad možeš dobiti 5 kom., a za par dana 8....a baš mi je super vozati se svaki drugi dan u Osijek zbog toga.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sanda1977

> naravno da mi trebaju više nego ikad.....na fragminu sam....
>  da ih ne bi i dalje kupovala a imam pravo na njih!
> a u bolnici se ponašaju kao da ih oni plačaju iz svog džepa.....sad možeš dobiti 5 kom., a za par dana 8....a baš mi je super vozati se svaki drugi dan u Osijek zbog toga....


ja sam mislila na gonale i menopure,a ne na fragmin....draga i ja ću se navozati na jesen u zagreb,nadam se ne uzalud....ti se bar ne vozaš uzalud....zato....što se mora nije teško... :Grin:

----------


## mari mar

nisi rekla da imaš smještaj u zg? nemoj samo odmah misliti da će biti uzalud.... ja sam sigurna da će tamo biti uspješno, ovo u kbo je  :drek:

----------


## sanda1977

> nisi rekla da imaš smještaj u zg? nemoj samo odmah misliti da će biti uzalud.... ja sam sigurna da će tamo biti uspješno, ovo u kbo je


imam,mislim da će mi biti problem zbog kčeri...škola i još 5 razred....hormoni luduju polako! hehehe
joj ma nadam se da neće!
zbog tebe sam jako sretna valjda zato što se znamo iz čekaonica,pa više to sve znaći!
a kbo je nedorečena prića....tj,nema priće

----------


## mari mar

> imam,mislim da će mi biti problem zbog kčeri...škola i još 5 razred....hormoni luduju polako! hehehe
> joj ma nadam se da neće!
> zbog tebe sam jako sretna valjda zato što se znamo iz čekaonica,pa više to sve znaći!
> a kbo je nedorečena prića....tj,nema priće


.... samo se gubi dragocjeno vrijeme u kbo..... 
ali hvala dr. P. što mi je rekao da probam otiči u zg!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Helena_26

Može mala pomoć. Tek sam krenula kod dr. Naručena sam na prvi pregled tek za 2 mj, i željela bih u međuvremenu da napravimo mužu spermiogram, pa da onda mogu ja ići na dalnju obradu.
Zna li itko da li mogu preko ljeta odnjeti uzorak na pregled za spermiogram i kada, u koje vrijeme. Hvala

----------


## tina2701

u ljetnim mjesecima nisu prije radili spermiogram zbog godišnjih..bar je tako bilo kad smo mi išli i interesirali se...

uzorci se daju od 7-10 h ak se ne varam...

----------


## mari mar

> Može mala pomoć. Tek sam krenula kod dr. Naručena sam na prvi pregled tek za 2 mj, i željela bih u međuvremenu da napravimo mužu spermiogram, pa da onda mogu ja ići na dalnju obradu.
> Zna li itko da li mogu preko ljeta odnjeti uzorak na pregled za spermiogram i kada, u koje vrijeme. Hvala


spermiogram rade tek početkom 9 mj. i to ponedeljak, utorak i srijedu.
tako je bilo prije godinu dana kad smo mi došli krajem 8 mj. i nismo ništa riješili.....

----------


## simar

istina mi smo na žurili da to mm obavi do kraja 6 mj jer sedmi i osmi mj ne rade...

----------


## ledena

rade li u os pinkciju i biopciju testisa?nisam sigurna.mislim da ne,ali pitat cu svejedno..na azoo sma postavila isto pitanje,al ova tema je za nas slavonce,pa ako netko zna...tnx

----------


## Helena_26

hvala svima na odgovorima. onda cu ja ići najprije, pa ćemo vidjeti kako i šta dalje

----------


## tamara1981

ledena,prije tri,četiri g0dine su m0ju legicu i njen0g muža slali za Zagreb zb0g az00spermije.Dali se št0g0d pr0mjenil0 stvarn0 ne znam

----------


## ledena

tamara,hvala i na toj info..nekako sam i ocekivala takav odgovor...

----------


## Marnel

Upomoć.... Lindinette 20 .... sad vještica nikako da stigne .. a reko dr P. još jednu kutiju prije postupka ( zbog godišnjih ) ... šta sad da radim?  :Sad:

----------


## mari mar

jel nisi dobila ili nemaš lindinette?

----------


## Marnel

Popila cijelo pakiranje i sad uopće nemam ciklus..
 trebam početi piti drugu kutiju, sad nisam pametna.... jel da je pijem uopće...

----------


## sanda1977

> Popila cijelo pakiranje i sad uopće nemam ciklus..
>  trebam početi piti drugu kutiju, sad nisam pametna.... jel da je pijem uopće...


javi dr P.
trebala si dobiti...ne sječam se kada sam ja dobila poslije pakovanja....čini mi se drugi-treći dan....

----------


## mari mar

> Popila cijelo pakiranje i sad uopće nemam ciklus..
>  trebam početi piti drugu kutiju, sad nisam pametna.... jel da je pijem uopće...


i kakva je situacija? jesi dobila?

----------


## sanda1977

mene danas zvali da su mi stigle injekcije....svašta....a zvala sam ih da storniram narudžbu....
a sada kad su već stigle....neka stoje....zatrebat će...

----------


## Marnel

Sorry na ne javljanj bila sam na moru...  :Smile:  vještica bila punih jedan dan... počela s drugom kutijom lindinette... i 16.08. po inekcije..... jupi..... držite mi figeeeee  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

:fige:

----------


## Marnel

E pa šipak.... bila danas kod dr.P na ultrazvuku i eto... nekakva cista na jajniku.... do srijede trebam dobiti pa ako pukne sama idemo u postupak, a ako ne pukne čeka me laparoskopija... a jesam sretna ravno prstom u  :drek:   :Sad:

----------


## tamara1981

Držim fige da cista pukne sama od sebe

----------


## tascha

Hej .Ja sam nova ovdje .Htjela sam pitati jel su počeli raditi spermiograme u KB Osijek.Mi smo iz Slatine i dragoga nikako natjerati na korak dalje.Pa sam htjela u Osijek da krenemo u obradu pa na MPO ili šta već bude trebalo.Netko i kaže da je gubljenje vremena a ima koje kažu da su ok.Osobito dr Popović.Šta mi predlažete da idem odmah k njemu ili da prvo napravimo spermiogram?

----------


## milivoj73

ja bi vam preporučio da okrenete auto na drugu stranu i za zg...
sat vremena vožnje ni tamo ni vamo kad ste već u Slatini...
sretno svakako  :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

Tascha.... iskustva su različita... netko kaže da je bolje u Zg.... ja sam u Osijeku kod Popovića i ne žalim se... sve ide relativno brzo.... a prije neki dan tamo sam srela par koji je iz Zg doputovao u Osijek jer nisu bili zadovoljni..... a neki putuju obrnuto.... stoga sve ovisi.... svakako sretno... 

Tamara hvala od  :Heart:

----------


## ledena

kod muskog problema,da se tako trivijalno i plupismeno izrazim,osijek nije opcija.ko mm je azoo.u kbo cu ici samo ja raditi hormonski profil kad bude vrijeme,jer mi je na 50 km udaljenosti.a mm ce sve obaviti na rebru,pa cemo vidjeti gdje dalje u zgb.daklen,sve sto se tice osnovnih pretraga obavim u os,i onda mm i ja via zagreb.to mi je i moj ginic preporucio.eto,moja izjava za kbo je-0 bodova

----------


## Marnel

Ledena.... ti imaš 50km do Osijeka, a točno toliko imam i ja.... jesmo li mi možda iz istog grada??? ja sam iz Na.

----------


## ledena

> Ledena.... ti imaš 50km do Osijeka, a točno toliko imam i ja.... jesmo li mi možda iz istog grada??? ja sam iz Na.


jeje,iz iste smo selendrace zvane Na :Cool: ....ajd da nisam jedina

----------


## Marnel

ajde baš mi je drago da nisam ni ja jedina.... morati ćemo jednom kavu popiti pa da se otkrijemo hahahahaha  :Smile:

----------


## NINA30

Za početak i prve pretrage mislim da je Osijek sasvim ok....a za sve ostalo...mislim da je bolje otići dalje...nažalost 
..ja konkretno nemam loša iskustva s KBO ali definitivno mi je bilo vrijeme da krenem dalje...jer mi se činilo da tapkam na istom mjestu non stop bez pomaka

----------


## tascha

Onda ćemo otići na spermiogram samo,kad ja budem išla na kontrolu štitnjače.Jel se treba tamo naručiti ili?I gdje se treba javiti.Molim iskustva!

----------


## mari mar

ne treba se naručiti....

----------


## ledena

naravno,imam i ja pitanje.hormonski profil u centralnom labu..treba li se narucivati ili ...ovaj mj. me masilo zbog usranog posla,a ciklus vec gotov,pa me zanima kak to ide..tnx

----------


## Marnel

Ne treba se naručivati, ali primaju uputnice samo do 09. bar mislim... ja sam išla i jedva su me primili jer je prošlo 9 al sam ih nekako nagovorila... kukala i tako... ma sve pali...  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

....ma do 10 vade krv, bila neki dan i došla 5 do 10 i nije bilo nikakvih problema, i bilo više gužve!

----------


## ledena

kad sve zbrojim_moj posao,posao mm,godisnji lijecnika,mozda do bozica i uspijem obaviti sta normalne osobe obave u cca tj.dana..al ne,kod mene se to mora razvuc do ruba zivcanog sloma...

----------


## Marnel

Ledena.... ma samo lagano...  :Smile:  i ja sam se nervirala stalno.... gubila mjesece kao u šali, ali ipak nekako sve sjedne na svoje mjesto.... pozzz

----------


## moon@

Ej!!S-gram rade u oS, dragog za ruku i u Os.,rade i u Našicama  :Smile:

----------


## ledena

oho...evo nam jos jedne slavonke!dobro nam dosla na ovaj forum,jos i ako si iz nesretnih nasica,dobro dosla 2x:D

----------


## moon@

Lijepi pozdrav curama  :Smile: ...stigla još jedna slavonka iz  Našica  :Very Happy:

----------


## moon@

Bila sam na poslu tako da sam brzo odgovorila za s-gram..
Radi se i u Na i u Os.jedina razlika je što u Os.ne možeš da doneseš uzorak od doma, nego ga obavljaš u famoznom laboratoriju, mislim da ja još imam traume od toga  :Shock: ....u Našicama doneseš od doma pa je za mog slabića najbolja opcija..
Što se tiče nalaza ja više ne vjerujem u točnost nikome..

----------


## moon@

osim s-grama, obavezno napraviti briseve na bakterije.....

----------


## moon@

pozdrav curama Slavonkama  :Smile: iz Našica sam.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnel

Dobrodošla moon@ .... evo ledena i ja kombiniramo nekakvu kavicu, da se razotkrijemo hahahahahaha možeš nam se pridružiti, ako si za...  :Smile:  pozzzz

----------


## ledena

a jbt..danas odem na pregled,ak isprepada me ovaj cudak od ginica.nek ja hitno krenem u postupak,imam ja dosta godina.nek s eodmah narucim u osijek,da mi br. centrale,zovem ja,spoje me ne znam ni gdje..zvoni..nitko se ne javlja..u banani sam do ibera.svi ajd,sv eto ok,a ovaj danas...jos i miom ni isceprka na uzv..ma dan za pucat si u celo

----------


## Marnel

Ma nedaj se tako lako isprepadati.... tako su i mene, pa sam bila izbezumljena, nikada nije kasno, a sve boljke se mogu riješiti..  :Smile:  sretnoooo ...  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

samo treba u zagreb ići,nemojte gubiti vrijeme u os....vjerujte mi....

----------


## ledena

bacaju me od ginica do ginica,sutra ce me treci u mj. dana primiti kad budem isla po nalaze briseva.ovaj na godisnjem,onaj doso pa me ubio,ova sutra ne znam sta ce uboko izjaviti.jbt,ko da smo mi znali da cemo imati problema oko djece.sta njega briga sta sma se udala sa 35 i sto sam htjela djecu sa 36,a ne ranije..ma necu ni zvat sutra osijek,necu.to je moja odluka.kad cujem sta ce se ova treca ginicka porsrat,ako mi se ne svidi,odo ja privatno,**** novce ako nemas stalnog lijecnika,a ne ovako...sve je pod zurno,a nikad da se potrefi da makar 2x idem kod istog..da li je neka od vas imala ili ima miom..

----------


## Marnel

Imala 2 mioma i bila na operaciji prošle godine u 5 mj. operirao je dr. Torlaković pokojni... sad imam polip zato nisu sigurni dali ću moći u postupak.. razvoj situacije očekujem 18.09. pa budemo vidjeli šta dalje...  :Smile:

----------


## ledena

a ovaj me guro da sto prije se narucim u kbo da udjem u postupak...kazem ja njemu,preporucili su mi zgb zbog dijagnoze mm.i on mene lijepo pita,a imate nekog tamo da vas progura?covjece,pa kako da idem u kbo kad ne rade ni punkciju ni biopsiju ni nista..da cekam 2 mj. na red da mi kazu idi u zgb,pa da tamo cekam 2 mj. red za obicne konzultacije...i eto,prodje 6mj. u trenu

----------


## sanda1977

> a ovaj me guro da sto prije se narucim u kbo da udjem u postupak...kazem ja njemu,preporucili su mi zgb zbog dijagnoze mm.i on mene lijepo pita,a imate nekog tamo da vas progura?covjece,pa kako da idem u kbo kad ne rade ni punkciju ni biopsiju ni nista..da cekam 2 mj. na red da mi kazu idi u zgb,pa da tamo cekam 2 mj. red za obicne konzultacije...i eto,prodje 6mj. u trenu


bože,pa kod kojeg si ti to k.... ginića?!
ma mijenjaj ginekologa,ovaj nema pojma o ničemu očito....

----------


## moon@

cure, može preporuka za dobrog privatnog ginekologa i Os?

----------


## simar

cure ima šta novoga u KBO? Ja bila u prošli utorak...nalazi od mm katastrofalni...teža oligo asthenozoospermia,mora ponoviti spermiogram, jesu oni počeli raditi i jel još od pon do srijede samo? a  ja moram 21 dan ciklusa učiniti prog. , hoće biti problem ako odem to obavit dan prije ili poslije 21? nezgodno mi zbog posla? ???

----------


## Marnel

> cure, može preporuka za dobrog privatnog ginekologa i Os?


Ja ti ga ne mogu preporučiti nisam iz Os .. al nadam se da će ti već netko javiti...  :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

> cure ima šta novoga u KBO? Ja bila u prošli utorak...nalazi od mm katastrofalni...teža oligo asthenozoospermia,mora ponoviti spermiogram, jesu oni počeli raditi i jel još od pon do srijede samo? a  ja moram 21 dan ciklusa učiniti prog. , hoće biti problem ako odem to obavit dan prije ili poslije 21? nezgodno mi zbog posla? ???


Počeli su s radom .... a najbolje ti je da nazoveš i pitaš možeš li fulati 21 pa se sve dogovori s njima...  :Smile:  svakako sretno...

----------


## sokica

> cure, može preporuka za dobrog privatnog ginekologa i Os?


Draga moon@,
dr. Laušin, divna žena...
isto tako dr Matković, inače jedan od prvih koji se bavio MPO u Osijeku

----------


## Marnel

Evo mene da se pohvalim... cista pukla sama od sebe, danas krenila  s inekcijama decapep. ujutro i 3 gonala posljepodne....  :Smile:  biti će nešto od mene....  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Draga moon@,
> dr. Laušin, divna žena...
> isto tako dr Matković, inače jedan od prvih koji se bavio MPO u Osijeku


gdje si bila na IVF-u? vidim da ti je uspjelo...gdje?

----------


## sokica

> gdje si bila na IVF-u? vidim da ti je uspjelo...gdje?


Kod dr L., IVF centar. Bogu hvala uspjelo iz prve, nisam u Os ni pokusavala

----------


## Marnel

> Kod dr L., IVF centar. Bogu hvala uspjelo iz prve, nisam u Os ni pokusavala


i koliko te to koštalo ako nije tajna???

----------


## sokica

> i koliko te to koštalo ako nije tajna???


Ma nije tajna, negdje oko 15000 Kn postupak (puna stimulacija), lijekovi, putovanje (izbjegavala autocestu, isli podravskom izadje upola manje novaca po odlasku do zg)

----------


## mari mar

> Kod dr L., IVF centar. Bogu hvala uspjelo iz prve, nisam u Os ni pokusavala


.....i meni je kod dr. Lučingera uspjelo iz prve!! :Kiss:  
najbolji dr. :Naklon:

----------


## Marnel

> Ma nije tajna, negdje oko 15000 Kn postupak (puna stimulacija), lijekovi, putovanje (izbjegavala autocestu, isli podravskom izadje upola manje novaca po odlasku do zg)


A lijepo ... znači i uspjelo od prve...  :Smile:  baš lijepo...  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

POzdrav mojim slavonkama (i ostalima naravno)....iz Pž idem u Zg na postupak, Os mi nikada nije pao na pamet jer su mi prijateljicu sa 25 g "izmasakrirali" sa biopsijama, punkcijama, laparo, histero i ostali nebulozama te ju oštetili kpl ginekološki.
Zanima me da li u KBOsijek rade ICSI , jer idemo u VG na ICSI, a moj mi ginić ne da putne troškove za Zg naravno, nego samo za Os....
hvala vam unaprijed na odgovoru, držim palce svima u KBO  :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

> POzdrav mojim slavonkama (i ostalima naravno)....iz Pž idem u Zg na postupak, Os mi nikada nije pao na pamet jer su mi prijateljicu sa 25 g "izmasakrirali" sa biopsijama, punkcijama, laparo, histero i ostali nebulozama te ju oštetili kpl ginekološki.
> Zanima me da li u KBOsijek rade ICSI , jer idemo u VG na ICSI, a moj mi ginić ne da putne troškove za Zg naravno, nego samo za Os....
> hvala vam unaprijed na odgovoru, držim palce svima u KBO


U Osijeku rade ICSI ...  :Smile:  Ja sam ušla u postupak i to kod dr. P ... nisu me masakrirali...  :Smile:  živa sam i zdrava i sve teče glatko... Laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju rade kad imaš polipe ili miom stoga smatram da je tvoja kolegica ipak imala problema pa su joj to radili... tako da mislim da ti to nebi  trebalo biti mjerili za KBO ... pozzz sve najbolje... gdje god išla...  :Smile:

----------


## simar

drage jeste bili kako kod doktora P. utorkom ali da niste naručene...već samo da ovako dođete...ja bi htjela otiči sutra jer mi treba samo najnovije nalaze uvesti u karton....ali bojim se da me neće primiti, pa da ne putujem bzvz iz DJ za OS, i kad je najbolje doći onda tamo??

----------


## Marnel

Ja sam bila jučer... doduše bila sam i prošli utorak i primio me bez naručivanja...  :Smile:  Najbolje ti je doći što ranije svakako on počne primati tek oko 8 ali jučer je imao carskih 4 ... ja došla u 7 a primio me tek oko pola 10 a bila sam prva... uzeo je i drugu i opet otišao, ostale su morale čekati do pola 1 ... tako da ti je bolje da si što ranije....  :Smile:  pozzzz

----------


## simar

pa dali je on svaki dan tamo u ambulanti?? ili ga moram tražiti?

----------


## Marnel

> pa dali je on svaki dan tamo u ambulanti?? ili ga moram tražiti?


Kad se javiš na šalter i kažeš kojeg dr. trebaš i oni ga zovnu dolje, ako je u bolnici, a ako je dolje upute te, nigdje ga ne moraš tražiti...  :Smile:

----------


## simar

aha... :Smile:  ok onda...valjda ću ga naći...tnx

----------


## vrtirepka

Bok cure,trebala bi skoro u postupak,a čujem po novom da se mora dolaziti svaki dan ujutro i popodne u bolnicu na inekcije,,nema više da si sam možeš davati,pa me zanima kako
s bolovanjem,,znači otvaram od prvog dana stimulacije,,pa do recimo bete,,pa to je skoro oko mjesec dana,zar ne? na koju šifru da otvorim da prvo krenem sa Z31,,na 7 dana,,pa se prebacim na N98-21 dan,,ili? ne znam ako otvorim odmah na N98 hoće li mi to biti dovoljno?

----------


## Marnel

Ovisi sve odakle si... ako si iz Os. onda moraš dolaziti svaki dan ... nama koji smo dalje daju točnu količinu od UZV do UZV.

----------


## Bea

Evo mene ponovno u akciji. Danas bila na UVZ 2 dan ciklusa i ušla u postupak. Ovaj puta ćemo ići s menopurom, pa ćemo vidjeti šta će biti.

----------


## simar

onda smo se srele jučer...ali neznamo se... :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

A ja sam danas išla na vađenje js ima ih 7 kom....  :Smile:  u isčekivanju lijepih vijesti....  :Smile:

----------


## Bea

Marnel držim fige da uspije. simar onda se vidimo i u petak jer sam tada na UVZ.

----------


## tamara1981

Marnel ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari mar

Marnel za uspješan tulum u labu!!! :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Marnel

Hvala vam svima....  :Smile:  evo zvali me jučer, da u subotu dođem na transfer.... juhuuuuuu puj puj... da se ne ureknem ....  :Smile:

----------


## simar

pomoć cure...uskoro bi trebala u prvi postupak i dr.P mi je rekao da javim kad krene M, to se jučer dogodilo iposlao mi je ovakav sms:  Lindynette 20 od 05.10.12. Obrada. Vidimo se 22-25.10 s nalazima. 

e sad šta je mislio pod ovim obrada??? tnx

----------


## tina2701

ja ne znam zašto se vi svi ustručavate pitati ga ako ne razumijete poruku????? :Confused:  :Confused: 

ja sam ga uvijek pitala i odgovorio mi je....

----------


## sanda1977

eh,mi krenuli na VV....problem....u osijeku sgram je dobar,normalan,a u vv nije...samo ˛20 posto pokretnih???????
katastrofa....

----------


## Bea

simar mislim da doktor očekuje nalaze spermiograma, briseve, hormonsku situaciju tako da zna šta dalje, ali za sve nejasnoće slobodno ga pitaj.

----------


## Marnel

:Klap: Evo da se i ja javim.... u subotu 06.10.  obavljen transfer.... 18.10. idem vaditi betu....  :Smile:  jedva čekam.....  :Cool:

----------


## simar

hvala Bea...da skužila sam...skupljamo sve pa iza 20-tog kod doktora P....

----------


## Bea

Danas bila punkcija, četiri jajne stanice. Čekamo

----------


## Marnel

Bea sretno.....  :Smile:   :fige:

----------


## Nora208

Lijep pozdrav ženice! Nova sam ovdje i ako me prihvaćate želimvam se pridružiti.
Moja priča je da 2 godine pokušavamo i ne uspijevamo zatrudniti te kroz par dana krećem na bocke i ivf u KBO, o cijelompostupku ne znam ništa...pa se sad raspitujem, čitam iskustva, molim Boga da uspijemo,to je  moj prvi IVF..
idem sad čitati vaša iskustva...zbunjena sam,uplašena, a u isto vrijeme jedva cekam,jer smo se napokon omaknuli s mjesta..

ljubim vas sve  :Smile: )

----------


## ivanica86

> Kod dr L., IVF centar. Bogu hvala uspjelo iz prve, nisam u Os ni pokusavala


Pozdrav sokica.. ja sam iz Vukovara i u Osijeku sam inače išla kod doktora Matkovića,jako dobar i brižan doktor ali kad sam se odlučila na inseminaciju obavila sam ju također kod dr. L., i sad čekam,prije 12 dana sam ju radila i ne znam jel prerano za test?
ne znam kakva je vaša dijagnoza i godine,ali ja imam 26 godina,sve ok sa oboje i ja sam odmah htjela ivf jer dvije godine je prošlo i ništa a u inseminaciju nemam baš neke vjere..ali dr L. me savjetavao bar dvije inseminacije pa onda ivf,a meniiii se tako ne ceka vise i kad vidim test na trudnoću povraća mi se jer mi se gadi sve već..bas sam postala malkice očajna  :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

> Lijep pozdrav ženice! Nova sam ovdje i ako me prihvaćate želimvam se pridružiti.
> Moja priča je da 2 godine pokušavamo i ne uspijevamo zatrudniti te kroz par dana krećem na bocke i ivf u KBO, o cijelompostupku ne znam ništa...pa se sad raspitujem, čitam iskustva, molim Boga da uspijemo,to je  moj prvi IVF..
> idem sad čitati vaša iskustva...zbunjena sam,uplašena, a u isto vrijeme jedva cekam,jer smo se napokon omaknuli s mjesta..
> 
> ljubim vas sve )



Nora  dobrodošla....  :Smile:  svakako puno sreće ... od <3 i nemoj biti uplašena, pitaj šta god te zanima....  :Smile:  veliki pozzz

----------


## sokica

> Pozdrav sokica.. ja sam iz Vukovara i u Osijeku sam inače išla kod doktora Matkovića,jako dobar i brižan doktor ali kad sam se odlučila na inseminaciju obavila sam ju također kod dr. L., i sad čekam,prije 12 dana sam ju radila i ne znam jel prerano za test?
> ne znam kakva je vaša dijagnoza i godine,ali ja imam 26 godina,sve ok sa oboje i ja sam odmah htjela ivf jer dvije godine je prošlo i ništa a u inseminaciju nemam baš neke vjere..ali dr L. me savjetavao bar dvije inseminacije pa onda ivf,a meniiii se tako ne ceka vise i kad vidim test na trudnoću povraća mi se jer mi se gadi sve već..bas sam postala malkice očajna


Draga Ivancice86, ako nisi dobivala nikakve lijekove (osim Utrogestana), znaci injekcije nakon inseminacije, onda možeš pišnuti testić. Znam da ti je dosta testova, pa ako ne želiš možeš čekati betu. Kad je vadiš?
Ja sam 33 godine, kao i suprug i naš problem je oligoasteno, te je dr.L rekao da možemo pokušati s inseminacijom, čak da mogu i spontano ostati trudna, samo bi se trebalo jako puno toga poklopiti (što se nije desilo u 5 godina braka, a radi posla sam jako puno putovala), a osim toga nismo baš ni jako mladi. :Laughing:  
A što se tiče svega, ja imam veliko povjerenje u dr.L, a pošto je s vama sve ok (tj.nije otkriveno da nešto nije u redu koliko sam shvatila), vjeruj dr. mislim da zna sta radi.Ipak je to prirodnije nego IVF,

----------


## Bea

danas je bio transfer, vraćena samo jedna. sada treba izdržati čekati do 29.10.

----------


## Nora208

Marnel , Bae sretnooooo da se mrvice uhvate za svoje mamice!!! Evo ja jos nisam dobila gaduru,sutra bih trebala pa i ja kreceeem samo ne kuzim ako dobijem dok sam na poslu(od8-17h) sta onda-a bocku nemam kod sebe jer nisam dobila za kuci vec su mi rekli da dodjem taj dan kad dobijem-ufffff ,zovnit ću ja ujutro na odjel- ko će ga znat!al sam zbunjika! Ajmo curke,moramo popraviti stanje uspjesnosti u KBO !!!!! :Smile: ))))

----------


## sanda1977

> Marnel , Bae sretnooooo da se mrvice uhvate za svoje mamice!!! Evo ja jos nisam dobila gaduru,sutra bih trebala pa i ja kreceeem samo ne kuzim ako dobijem dok sam na poslu(od8-17h) sta onda-a bocku nemam kod sebe jer nisam dobila za kuci vec su mi rekli da dodjem taj dan kad dobijem-ufffff ,zovnit ću ja ujutro na odjel- ko će ga znat!al sam zbunjika! Ajmo curke,moramo popraviti stanje uspjesnosti u KBO !!!!!))))


popravit će se stanje kada dođu stručniji biolozi...poslije punkcije ni ne vidiš,a da ne govorim poslije transfera...katastrofa!
to mogu govoriti jer sam krenula u zg i vidim da se drugačije radi!
da li je netko obavio sa dotičnom bioliginjom neki razgovor o kvaliteti js ili sgrama....ili prije transfera?!

----------


## mari mar

> popravit će se stanje kada dođu stručniji biolozi...poslije punkcije ni ne vidiš,a da ne govorim poslije transfera...katastrofa!
> to mogu govoriti jer sam krenula u zg i vidim da se drugačije radi!
> da li je netko obavio sa dotičnom bioliginjom neki razgovor o kvaliteti js ili sgrama....ili prije transfera?!


sanda1977 vidim da si krenula u zg :Klap:  ...u kojoj ste sad fazi, vidim da imate problema s nalazom sgrama...a to se može promjeniti....
u kbo sam bila nedavno na uzv vidim da su neke cure ostale i dalje tamo (gube vrijeme), a ima i puno novih.....

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda1977 vidim da si krenula u zg ...u kojoj ste sad fazi, vidim da imate problema s nalazom sgrama...a to se može promjeniti....
> u kbo sam bila nedavno na uzv vidim da su neke cure ostale i dalje tamo (gube vrijeme), a ima i puno novih.....


ej...evo sada ćekam m pa idem 3-5 dc vaditi hormone...da,sgram je katastrofa,a s obzirom na komentar dr A sa VV za osječki nalaz je poprilično sarkastičan...ma oni ti sve to drugačije rade....vidjet ćemo kad bude ponovio sgram kakav će biti...
kako si ti!? bebica sigurno raste...neka,baš mi je drago...
nisam više ni išla tamo u KBO....pa ne znam ništa....

----------


## sanda1977

al eto sretno svima...

----------


## Marnel

Jučer vadila betu.... nalaz 0.100  :Crying or Very sad:  i opet ništa...... ccccc

----------


## Bea

Žao mi je.  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tamara1981

:Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure sorry što upadam.. Gdje se u Osijeku može privatno izvaditi beta, kad i kako šalju nalaze? I cijena?
hvala

----------


## milivoj73

koliko znam samo u Suncu ali oni šalju u zg pa se čeka minimalno dan...
u kbo je gotovo za par sati na uputnicu...možda se u kbo može platiti ali to ne znam...

----------


## zlatta

može i u kbo, plaća se, mislim oko 130 kuna da sam platila (prije godinu dana).
u centralnom laboratoriju kbo

----------


## sanda1977

> može i u kbo, plaća se, mislim oko 130 kuna da sam platila (prije godinu dana).
> u centralnom laboratoriju kbo


samo da te pozdravim zlatta....dugo te nisam ćula... :Preskace uze:

----------


## Marnel

E ovako... Molim objašnjenje od onih koji su više puta išli na postupak ... rekli su mi nakon prošlog neuspjelog puta da jedan ciklus odmorim i nakon toga ponovo počinjemo imam još 5 js. i sad... zanima me dali se naručuje na sljedeći ili se samo javim dr kad počne ciklus???? i dali se opet ide kod anesteziologa, vadi status hormonski i sve ostalo kao da je prvi put ili? sve u svemu zanima me cijela procedura... unaprijed hvala na odgovoru... pozzz

----------


## Inesz

Marnel,
je li imate zamrznute jajne stanice ili embrije?

----------


## Bea

Marnel neznam kod kojeg si doktora, ali dr. P. skoro cijeli 11 mjesec neće biti, ja sam jučer zvala da se naručim i dobila termin 4.12.

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel,
> je li imate zamrznute jajne stanice ili embrije?


Iskreno nemam pojma ovi u Os. ništa ne govore, jučer sam zvala dr. P da provjerim šta i kako dalje, a on mi je odgovorio porukom i to na način da bi trebala u najmanju ruku biti biolog da shvatim šta je napisao. Danas mislim zvati bolnicu, pa nek mi sestra pojasni sve detalje, ma nemam pojma više nisu normalni...

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel neznam kod kojeg si doktora, ali dr. P. skoro cijeli 11 mjesec neće biti, ja sam jučer zvala da se naručim i dobila termin 4.12.


O svašta... a ja mu jučer lijepo kažem da ciklus počinje 12.11. i on meni ma samo se vi naručite .... pa vrištala bi najradije... uh....

----------


## frka

> Iskreno nemam pojma ovi u Os. ništa ne govore, jučer sam zvala dr. P da provjerim šta i kako dalje, a on mi je odgovorio porukom i to na način da bi trebala u najmanju ruku biti biolog da shvatim šta je napisao. Danas mislim zvati bolnicu, pa nek mi sestra pojasni sve detalje, ma nemam pojma više nisu normalni...


Marnel, ako nije problem, napiši što ti je dr odgovorio pa ti možemo pomoći dešifrirati. ali kako je moguće da nisi dobila informaciju jesu li ti zamrznuti embriji ili js?! pa zar nisi dobila nešto napismeno?
svaki put kad otvorim ovu temu, stresem se od muke - u Osijeku je vječno kaos  :Sad: 
toplo ti savjetujem da MPO put nastaviš u drugoj klinici...

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel, ako nije problem, napiši što ti je dr odgovorio pa ti možemo pomoći dešifrirati. ali kako je moguće da nisi dobila informaciju jesu li ti zamrznuti embriji ili js?! pa zar nisi dobila nešto napismeno?
> svaki put kad otvorim ovu temu, stresem se od muke - u Osijeku je vječno kaos 
> toplo ti savjetujem da MPO put nastaviš u drugoj klinici...


Upravo mi Inesz pomaže dešifrirati... svakako hvala poslala sam joj poruku u pp. Napismeno sam samo dobila da je izvađeno 7 js i 2 vračene i ništa više... pa nek si ja mislim.... cccc

----------


## mare41

Marnel, evo sad svi čekamo, na prethodnim stranicama se pisalo da nema baš puno pohvale za osječku embriologinju

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel, evo sad svi čekamo, na prethodnim stranicama se pisalo da nema baš puno pohvale za osječku embriologinju


E sad mi je stvarno muka od njih... uspjela sam ih dobiti na tel. i zamisli ovo neće dati informacije što nisam ja poslje transfera pitala kaže ona.... ono wtf? bila je subota ležala sam, 2 sata dok mi čistačice nisu rekle da u bolnici više nema nikog oni se svi pokupili i otišli ( a ona preko tel tvrdi jer su joj subote neplačene ) od 7 js.  kaže ona 4 su bile nezrele 1 degenerirana od 1 blastica napravilna a one 2 što su bile ok su vračene... sve u svemu nemam ih više niti jedne... ono wtf? nakon 33 inekcije u stomak????? ma daj ljudi rekoh zezate me... i fino me klasično otepe.... o pa živjeli.... ajme koja etika kod njih ono nemam riječi...... sad odoh na parking da se os muke izvrištim......

----------


## mare41

pacijente se ne tiče kome su subote plaćene ili ne.....
Marnel, odi u Zagreb, u Petrovu ili VV ili Vinogradsku

----------


## Inesz

marnel, poslušaj mare41
odi u zg
doktori i biolozi u OS neće priznati sami sebi ni pacijentima da loše rade i da nemaju nikakve rezultate

----------


## Marnel

I da... sad mi kaže preko tel da kod mm nalaz loš nekakav oglio... nešto bla bla... prvi puta su tako šta rekli... ono mm je šokiran... a sve bilo ok...  sad me zanima kakva je procedura u Zg???

i kojieg dr. mi preporučujete???? hvala unaprijed...

----------


## Inesz

draga marnel
nema veze što ti muž ima oligospermiju, to znači manji broj spermija. to i dalje vjerojatno znači milijune i milijune spermija, a za ICSI biologu treba da među spermijima odabere onoliko spermija koliko ima jajnih stanica za oplodnju... a to uz nalaz oligospermije sigurno može bez problema...

odi u ZG u bilo koju kliniku, sve su bolje od KBO

ne znam koliko imaš godina, ali nemoj gubiti vrijeme u OS

----------


## mare41

Marnel, prebaci se na pdf-ove navedenih bolnica, cure će ti objasnit proceduru, sv Duh nisam navela jer se tamo jako dugo čeka, oko godinu dana, u drugim bolnicama puno manje, par mjeseci

----------


## Marnel

ovako glasi poruka: Iza KOH bar 1 ciklus pauza ako još niste prvi slobodni termin za AIn rezervirati. 3x KOH godišnje između prirodni ciklus PC, mPC, klomifen CC-O ili prvenstveno Second ICSI ako imate pohranjene oocite u IVF Lab.

Druga je : naručiti se za AIN utorkom. Javite se kad krene mjesečnica ako imate pohranjene oocite ( provjeriti) treba dogovoriti jedan od sljedećih ciklusa Second ICSI

ODUSTAJEEEEEEEM od Osijeka .... DEFINITIVNO...  od 7js nema više niti jedna... kad se zbrojim odoh u ZG. vama ostalima sretno.....

----------


## mare41

koji second icsi iz postupka u listopadu...
da li je biologica do 2009. kad je došla zabrana zamrzavanja embrija, ikad zamrzavala embrije? izgleda da je naučila zamrzavat jajne stanice, a do embrija još nije stigla

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jooooj, biologicu bolje ne komentirati, poznajem ju osobno.. Ni privatno nije bas.. Hm..
Marnel ti si ne znam koja po redu da ili ima negativnu aspiraciju ili hrpu nezrelih stanica ili ne dodje do transfera.. To puno govori.. 
Sjecam se da je i mari mar tako prosla da bi na kraju u zgb. odmah ostala trudna..
Sretno i put pod noge, nemoj gubiti vrijeme u Osijeku..

----------


## milivoj73

u Osijeku samo krvne pretrage, briseve i betu vaditi tj. što je đabe preko hzzo...
MPO postupci ipak zahtjevaju ozbiljnije doktore i labos...
razmotri opcije i ne gubiti dragocijeno vrijeme i živce na KBO...

----------


## Argente

> ovako glasi poruka: Iza KOH bar 1 ciklus pauza ako još niste prvi slobodni termin za AIn rezervirati. 3x KOH godišnje između prirodni ciklus PC, mPC, klomifen CC-O ili prvenstveno Second ICSI ako imate pohranjene oocite u IVF Lab.
> 
> Druga je : naručiti se za AIN utorkom. Javite se kad krene mjesečnica ako imate pohranjene oocite ( provjeriti) treba dogovoriti jedan od sljedećih ciklusa Second ICSI


 :Laughing:  a i doktorica je ludo susretljiva, ono, baš se trudi pacijentu približiti materiju
Prosvijetlite me, što je AIN?

----------


## Bubimitka81

AIN je ambulanta kojoj pripada MPO, uvijek zaboravim tocan naziv  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> E sad mi je stvarno muka od njih... uspjela sam ih dobiti na tel. i zamisli ovo neće dati informacije što nisam ja poslje transfera pitala kaže ona.... ono wtf? bila je subota ležala sam, 2 sata dok mi čistačice nisu rekle da u bolnici više nema nikog oni se svi pokupili i otišli ( a ona preko tel tvrdi jer su joj subote neplačene ) od 7 js.  kaže ona 4 su bile nezrele 1 degenerirana od 1 blastica napravilna a one 2 što su bile ok su vračene... sve u svemu nemam ih više niti jedne... ono wtf? nakon 33 inekcije u stomak????? ma daj ljudi rekoh zezate me... i fino me klasično otepe.... o pa živjeli.... ajme koja etika kod njih ono nemam riječi...... sad odoh na parking da se os muke izvrištim......


e zato sam ja otišla u zg!

----------


## sanda1977

> Jooooj, biologicu bolje ne komentirati, poznajem ju osobno.. Ni privatno nije bas.. Hm..
> Marnel ti si ne znam koja po redu da ili ima negativnu aspiraciju ili hrpu nezrelih stanica ili ne dodje do transfera.. To puno govori.. 
> Sjecam se da je i mari mar tako prosla da bi na kraju u zgb. odmah ostala trudna..
> Sretno i put pod noge, nemoj gubiti vrijeme u Osijeku..


ja za svoje js nisam znala 4 dana...nisam znala da li je oplođeno ili ne....katastrofa! nju ne možrš uhvatiti i porazgovarati o ničemu! arogantna je i bezobrazba

----------


## morskavila

ova naša klinika, prestrašno...
prije dvije godine nakon tri inseminacije kod dr. P (koji je želio učiiti još tri!!!)  odustali od KBO

rezultat se vidi u potpisu  :Smile: 

imali smo mogućnosti i izabrali smo privatnu polikliniku (hvala dr. R  :Heart: )

a što s onima koji si to ne mogu priuštiti? iili onima koji ne mogu u zagrebačke bolnice?

smiju li se ovdje tako odnositi prema pacijentima? zar informacije ne bi rebale biti dostupne pacijentima!?
razgovori i dogovori putem šifriranih SMS-ova?

----------


## Bea

Ni ovaj puta ništa. Imam probojno krvarenje koje se od jučer pojačava. Beta 29.10., ali mislim da neću do nje ni stići. :Sad:

----------


## Marnel

> Ni ovaj puta ništa. Imam probojno krvarenje koje se od jučer pojačava. Beta 29.10., ali mislim da neću do nje ni stići.


Bea...  :Sad:  žao mi je zbog tebe... drži se...

----------


## Marlen

iimali smo mogućnosti i izabrali smo privatnu polikliniku 

a što s onima koji si to ne mogu priuštiti? iili onima koji ne mogu u zagrebačke bolnice?

smiju li se ovdje tako odnositi prema pacijentima? zar informacije ne bi rebale biti dostupne pacijentima!?
razgovori i dogovori putem šifriranih SMS-ova?[/QUOTE]

 Potpisujem u potpunosti!!

Kakvi su to uvijeti!

----------


## Marlen

Bea iskreno mi je žao....... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marnel

> iimali smo mogućnosti i izabrali smo privatnu polikliniku 
> 
> a što s onima koji si to ne mogu priuštiti? iili onima koji ne mogu u zagrebačke bolnice?
> 
> smiju li se ovdje tako odnositi prema pacijentima? zar informacije ne bi rebale biti dostupne pacijentima!?
> razgovori i dogovori putem šifriranih SMS-ova?


 Potpisujem u potpunosti!!

Kakvi su to uvijeti![/QUOTE]


 U kojoj privatnoj klinici si? i dali si zadovoljna sa uslugom??? i kolika je cijena ... hvala...  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Potpisujem u potpunosti!!
> 
> Kakvi su to uvijeti!



 U kojoj privatnoj klinici si? i dali si zadovoljna sa uslugom??? i kolika je cijena ... hvala...  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Imaš temu Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama pa prošvrljaj.. A i zasebne teme o bolnicama u Zgb.. Sve je bolje od ovoga..
Sretno

----------


## morskavila

Marnel, piše u mom potpisu, poliklinika Vili, Bubimitka ti je napisala, pogledaj temu o privatnim klinikama 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58128-P...tnim-klinikama

----------


## Bea

Da li je ovaj mjesec netko uopće imao pozitivnu betu u Osijeku????
Dosta nas je bilo na punkcijama.

----------


## Marnel

Ja Mislim da nema nitko nažalost...

----------


## sanda1977

> marnel, poslušaj mare41
> odi u zg
> doktori i biolozi u OS neće priznati sami sebi ni pacijentima da loše rade i da nemaju nikakve rezultate


potpisujem

----------


## sanda1977

> Da li je ovaj mjesec netko uopće imao pozitivnu betu u Osijeku????
> Dosta nas je bilo na punkcijama.


ja znam za jednu pozitivnu betu,ali je AIH

----------


## mari mar

> u Osijeku samo krvne pretrage, briseve i betu vaditi tj. što je đabe preko hzzo...
> MPO postupci ipak zahtjevaju ozbiljnije doktore i labos...
> razmotri opcije i ne gubiti dragocijeno vrijeme i živce na KBO...


milivoj73 slažem se, možda pokušati i aih, a onda put pod noge.....

Marnel...Bea žao mi je što vam nije uspjelo u kbo, ali ako ikako imate mogućnosti odite u zg, ovdje nažalost već dugo nisam čula da je nekom uspjelo!!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

nije mi jasno zašto Minstarstvo ne zatraži kakav izvještaj o uspješnosti mpo u KBO?
budući da su tako neuspješni, očito je da mnogo stvari ne štima i zbilja je nepravedno da slavonci budu taoci tako lošeg rada.

neka se djelatnici mpo odjela educiraju i usavršavaju u stručnom dijelu, a vidim da i u dijelu odnosa prema pacijetima i općenito u medicinskoj etici trebaju dobru poduku i obnovu gradiva sa faksa.

ako u skoro vrijeme ne bude pomaka u smislu povećanju stopa trudnoća, odjel zatvoriti, drskom i nestručnom osoblju dati nogu, a svim pacijetima koji gravitiraju KBO u Zagrebu osigurati smještaj za vrijeme postupaka i platiti putne troškove.

----------


## milivoj73

mari mar slažem se ako je par kandidat za AIH ali malo je takvih a vani klinike polako i napuštaju inseminacije radi male uspješnosti...
a što se stručnjaka u KBO tiče...mene je godinu dana urolog(ne androlog) koji ima nekakvu titulu voditelja odjela za muški sterilitet zavlačio sa kontrolama svaka 3 mjeseca i E vitaminom!!!
hvala Bogu na našim Rodama pa smo skužili da smo mi za najmanje icsi koji se nije uopće radio u kbo i na vrijeme smo otišli za zg pa onda i dalje za Prag (radi Milinovića)...
Inesz lijepo zboriš ali to je utopija...

----------


## sanda1977

> nije mi jasno zašto Minstarstvo ne zatraži kakav izvještaj o uspješnosti mpo u KBO?
> budući da su tako neuspješni, očito je da mnogo stvari ne štima i zbilja je nepravedno da slavonci budu taoci tako lošeg rada.
> 
> neka se djelatnici mpo odjela educiraju i usavršavaju u stručnom dijelu, a vidim da i u dijelu odnosa prema pacijetima i općenito u medicinskoj etici trebaju dobru poduku i obnovu gradiva sa faksa.
> 
> ako u skoro vrijeme ne bude pomaka u smislu povećanju stopa trudnoća, odjel zatvoriti, drskom i nestručnom osoblju dati nogu, a svim pacijetima koji gravitiraju KBO u Zagrebu osigurati smještaj za vrijeme postupaka i platiti putne troškove.


potpisujem

----------


## tikica78

i ja potpisujem Inesz.. 
iako mislim da je problem kod nas u KBO prvenstveno taj što liječnici koji i rade to ne bave se samo tim , nego moraju između folikulometrija trčati raditi porode i ostale stvari..
a samo četvrtkom rade u ambulanti za mpo.. ma sve je to jako potcijenjeno kod nas u bolnici prvenstveno zbog međuljuskih odnosa među samim liječnicima, svak je svakom zavidan i nitko ne misli na pacijente niti na struku ( čast izuzecima) nego svi gledaju samo svoju samopromociju ni čim netko napreduje u nekom polju počine zavist..
osim toga biologinja treba adekvatniji labos , tamo gdje ona radi promenada živa , od čistačica do svakog ko naiđe prolazi .. to nisu uvjeti..iako ona se trudi i sve što je tamo i kupljeno i postignuto je na njeno inzistiranje i njen trud (cijeli odjel)
nakon svega ovog  ogromna stavka koja zapravo i je razlog nikakvim rezultatima je još mizerno znanje liječnika na tom polju.. 
to vam kaže žena koja je skoro umrla od hipera u KBO i u tom stadiju su mi vratili tri mrve ( što nema veze sa zdravom pameću)
.. jajnike mi sredili da se nisu oporavili 8 narednih mjeseci..

----------


## milivoj73

da mislim da to ima samo u kbo da dr. rade cijelu ginekologiju, tj. da nisu samo za mpo...
toliko o struci...pa ak niste kadri zatvorite odjel i pustite ljude da se liječe gdje je adekvatno...a ne glumiti nekakvu stručnost...

----------


## sanda1977

> da mislim da to ima samo u kbo da dr. rade cijelu ginekologiju, tj. da nisu samo za mpo...
> toliko o struci...pa ak niste kadri zatvorite odjel i pustite ljude da se liječe gdje je adekvatno...a ne glumiti nekakvu stručnost...


bravo!

----------


## sanda1977

> bravo!


juuuhu? ima li šta u osijeku? dešava li se šta? 
osim što dr Š. govori svojim pacijentima da im ne može obećati da ih može pratiti?
sramota!
ćemu onda MPO u osijeku kada dr ih ne želi pratiti!
hladni ih je otpilio!
 :Evil or Very Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## sanda1977

ništa se ne dešava ovdje.... :durise:

----------


## Inesz

možda su parovi pametno odlučili ne gubiti svoje dragocjeno vrijeme i tratiti snage na postupke u OS.
možda su ili će potražiti pomoć u Zg, jer su šanse za bebu u OS minimalne.

----------


## sanda1977

> možda su parovi pametno odlučili ne gubiti svoje dragocjeno vrijeme i tratiti snage na postupke u OS.
> možda su ili će potražiti pomoć u Zg, jer su šanse za bebu u OS minimalne.


 :Love:  potpisujem u potpunosti

----------


## Krtica

Lijepo pozdrav, dame!!!!
Iz osijeka sam i ovo mi je prvi post na ovom forumu. Čitam ga već duže vrijeme. Zanima me koliko je potrebno čekati u KBO insemenacija? Bila sam prije nekih 1.5 mjesec kod Dr. P i on fino odmah preporučio klomifen bez da je preporučio barem hsg jer već skoro 2 godine ne ostajem trudna. Prije godinu dana bila sam kod svoje ginekologinje, obavila sve pretrage i ja i partner i sve ok. Nema nikakvih velikih problema osim kod mene malo povečanog testosterona. Dr.P me brzo sprašio van, rekao da ih piejm i ništa više. Nisam pila jer sam prvo išla obaviti hsg i prohodni su jajovodi. Možete li mi preći kakva je procedura da se sada tamo pokušam prijaviti na insemenaciju. Kakva je procedura? Ičl moramčekati beskonačnoooo kao i sve ostalo u Osijeku.
Hvala Vam!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Krtica koje ste sve pretrage napravili? Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## sanda1977

> Lijepo pozdrav, dame!!!!
> Iz osijeka sam i ovo mi je prvi post na ovom forumu. Čitam ga već duže vrijeme. Zanima me koliko je potrebno čekati u KBO insemenacija? Bila sam prije nekih 1.5 mjesec kod Dr. P i on fino odmah preporučio klomifen bez da je preporučio barem hsg jer već skoro 2 godine ne ostajem trudna. Prije godinu dana bila sam kod svoje ginekologinje, obavila sve pretrage i ja i partner i sve ok. Nema nikakvih velikih problema osim kod mene malo povečanog testosterona. Dr.P me brzo sprašio van, rekao da ih piejm i ništa više. Nisam pila jer sam prvo išla obaviti hsg i prohodni su jajovodi. Možete li mi preći kakva je procedura da se sada tamo pokušam prijaviti na insemenaciju. Kakva je procedura? Ičl moramčekati beskonačnoooo kao i sve ostalo u Osijeku.
> Hvala Vam!!!!!


toplo ti preporučujem da uopće ne pokušavaš u osijeku....vjeruj mi!
kako te i prije isprašio van,tako će te i sada....
kakav je to dr kada daje terapiju,a nije ti pretrage napravio???
ja sam imala sve od prije i znala sam da mi jajovodi ne valjaju.....

----------


## tamara1981

P0 tuđim iskustvima sam skužila da u KBC0 m0že jedin0 inseminacija biti uspješna (ili se ne javljaju žene k0je su uspjele s Ivf  :neznam:  )...ja bih pr0bala sa inseminacij0m u KBC,p0g0t0v0 jer su,kak0 kažeš,svi nalazi 0k.
Eventualn0,ak0 bi se p0kazala p0treba za Ivf,0tišla bih u ZG.
Ja sam se naručila k0d pr0f.Š. u ambulantu,d0g0v0rili se 0dmah za idući mjesec da krenem sa kl0mifen0m i t0 je t0.

----------


## Krtica

> Krtica koje ste sve pretrage napravili? Koliko imaš godina?


Imam 31 godinu. Bit će uskoro 2 godine kako pokušavamo ostati trudni. Sve hormonalne pretrage, glukozu, štitnjaču, postkoitalni test gdje sam prije dobila injekciju decapeptyla (test i nije bio baš najbolji, malo pokretnih ostalo u mojoj cervikalnoj sluzi, koja je jako oskudna), briseve... sve u redu osim malo povišenog testosterona, što kažu nije problematično. Spermiogramgram od dečka odličan. Bial na hsg-u prije 8 dana i sada mi nudi dr. klomifen 1 tabletu dnevno.

----------


## Krtica

> toplo ti preporučujem da uopće ne pokušavaš u osijeku....vjeruj mi!
> kako te i prije isprašio van,tako će te i sada....
> kakav je to dr kada daje terapiju,a nije ti pretrage napravio???
> ja sam imala sve od prije i znala sam da mi jajovodi ne valjaju.....


Ni ne razmišlajm o Osijeku kao opciji za IVF, eventualno za inseminaciju. Pa me zanimalo kako i do koga doći u bolnici da to obavim a ne čekam dugo na red.
Dr. P dao terapiju s klomifenom na osnovu nekoliko pretraga koje sam napravila. Vrlo površan razgovor smo obavili, ostala silno razočarana....
 Hsg mi je preporučila moja ginekologinja prije bilo kakve terapije. Jedan privatnik koji je radio hsg smatra da pokšam sada priprodno nakon propuhivanja, al ja više nemam strpljenja.

----------


## Krtica

> P0 tuđim iskustvima sam skužila da u KBC0 m0že jedin0 inseminacija biti uspješna (ili se ne javljaju žene k0je su uspjele s Ivf  )...ja bih pr0bala sa inseminacij0m u KBC,p0g0t0v0 jer su,kak0 kažeš,svi nalazi 0k.
> Eventualn0,ak0 bi se p0kazala p0treba za Ivf,0tišla bih u ZG.
> Ja sam se naručila k0d pr0f.Š. u ambulantu,d0g0v0rili se 0dmah za idući mjesec da krenem sa kl0mifen0m i t0 je t0.


Tamara nisam te shvatila, inseminaciju si odradila u Os il negdje dalje? I odmah sljedeći mjesec dobila termin. Dr. Š ne znam tko je.

----------


## sanda1977

nazoveš ambulantu ili dr P. pošalješ mu poruku,ako imaš br moba i najaviš tvoj 1 dc...kada dobiješ...ja sam tako....ako se naručim u ambulantu onda dugo čekam,ako mu popaljem poruku da sam dobila m,onda ti on kaže kada trebaš doći na uvz.,,,to su mi8 bili trikovi da izbjegnem čekanje u ambulanti,ako ti treba br moba javi se na pp

----------


## Bea

da javim novosti iz KBC Osijek. Sada se upisuje za lijekove na II. katu gine. kod glavne sestre od 10-11 sati. Ako malo uranite to će Vam prigovoriti zato nastojte doći u tom vremenu. Rečeno mi je da lijekove dižem prije postupka i tamo se dogovara o načinu davanja injekcija sam, oni ili netko treći. Također mi je dr. P natuknuo da će nas najvjerovatnije od 15.12. naši ginekolozi narčivati kod njih.

----------


## sanda1977

> da javim novosti iz KBC Osijek. Sada se upisuje za lijekove na II. katu gine. kod glavne sestre od 10-11 sati. Ako malo uranite to će Vam prigovoriti zato nastojte doći u tom vremenu. Rečeno mi je da lijekove dižem prije postupka i tamo se dogovara o načinu davanja injekcija sam, oni ili netko treći. Također mi je dr. P natuknuo da će nas najvjerovatnije od 15.12. naši ginekolozi narčivati kod njih.


o bože....kako su susretljivi....a dr P. nije natuknuo da će nabaviti adekvatne embriologe?

----------


## Bea

spmenuo je da dr. Srb ima još nekih novih obaveza, pa zato lijekove dižemo na II. katu gine.

----------


## Krtica

> nazoveš ambulantu ili dr P. pošalješ mu poruku,ako imaš br moba i najaviš tvoj 1 dc...kada dobiješ...ja sam tako....ako se naručim u ambulantu onda dugo čekam,ako mu popaljem poruku da sam dobila m,onda ti on kaže kada trebaš doći na uvz.,,,to su mi8 bili trikovi da izbjegnem čekanje u ambulanti,ako ti treba br moba javi se na pp


Ne znam ti poslati pp. Et tulava sam. Ne snalazim se na ovom forumu. Ja sam kod dr. P bila početkom 10 mjeseca i ne nije mi spominjao inseminaciju. Samo mu trebam javiti tko sam i što onda. Da krenem s piti taj kolmifen od 3dc. Malo mi ovo sa slanjem poruka nije jasno. Sorry sto gnjavim. Zar svatko tako šalje poruke i on odgovara na njih.

----------


## mari mar

...ajme što ga kompliciraju u kbo!!  :Sad:  strašno!

----------


## sanda1977

> spmenuo je da dr. Srb ima još nekih novih obaveza, pa zato lijekove dižemo na II. katu gine.


nisam si ni mislila da ima vremena za naša jaja kako je jednom rekla... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Bea

da li e u kbo išta dešava?

----------


## sanda1977

> da li e u kbo išta dešava?


draga,danas sam prošla kroz bolnicu...nitko ne ćeka na uzv...bila na prvom katu....nema žive duše.....dakle...ništa.....
ako je drugačijue neka me netko ispravi?

----------


## mari mar

Slažem se s Sandom i ja sam prošli tjedan bila tamo i ujutro i oko 12 i nema žive duše.... :No: 
 osim dvije trudnice, ali one su iz neke druge priče...

----------


## jelena..

pozdrav,nova sam ovdje! dobila sam uputnicu da idem u bolnicu na pregled,odlucila sam se za dr popovica. zanima me da li se moram naruciti?

----------


## sanda1977

> pozdrav,nova sam ovdje! dobila sam uputnicu da idem u bolnicu na pregled,odlucila sam se za dr popovica. zanima me da li se moram naruciti?


bok,..dobro došla nam...i što prije u trudnice nam otišla.....da,moraš se naručiti,samo napomeni da si kod popovića...

----------


## jelena..

> bok,..dobro došla nam...i što prije u trudnice nam otišla.....da,moraš se naručiti,samo napomeni da si kod popovića...


hvala..nadam se da hocu.. moram kod njega na pregled i po njegovo misljenje.. moja je rekla da misli da bi uspjeli jednom inseminacijom,jer su svi nalazi uredu osim malo losijeg spermiograma.. narucuje se na ovaj br 512-307?

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala..nadam se da hocu.. moram kod njega na pregled i po njegovo misljenje.. moja je rekla da misli da bi uspjeli jednom inseminacijom,jer su svi nalazi uredu osim malo losijeg spermiograma.. narucuje se na ovaj br 512-307?


da na taj broj....sretno

----------


## jelena..

hvala..narucila se,19.2 idem na pregled

----------


## Shadow2

Evo nam je dan poceo sa placem :Sad: (
molim vas koliko mozete uplatite maloj Nori....svaka minuta je bitna za spas zivota lipe srecice,a to mi bar ovdje znamo koliko znaci....

Stvar je stvarno hitna....drzimo joj fige!

http://m.dalmacijanews.com/article/?...ticle-id=46843

----------


## ledena

dosla prije sat vremena,isla vadit one hormone sta se rade 3.dan...i nisam bila sama zbog toga :Smile: ..znaci,ipak se nesto desava.idem preko soc.raditi sve osim hsg,to sam dogovorila za petak privatno kod dr.m u osijeku.

----------


## sanda1977

sretno.......ima žena li brzo odu dalje.....ili ne pišu o tome ili nisu na forumu.....tako da.....ja još uvijek mislim da je biologinja problem tamo....

----------


## Bea

sanda 1977 čestitam !!!! tek sada sam vidjela da je uspjelo. 
držim fige.

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda 1977 čestitam !!!! tek sada sam vidjela da je uspjelo. 
> držim fige.


hvala ti....uspjelo mi je od prve u zg-u.....sada samo da sve bude u redu....

----------


## bubekica

pozivam vas da nam se pridruzite na odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## Bea

Curke da li je koja u postupku i da li je dizala po novom lijekove na II. katu gine.?

----------


## Ararita8

Za početak sve vas pozdravljam, nova sam ovdje  :Smile:  

Sanda1977 čestitam ti od srca pošto sam pročešljala sve forume pa sam "upoznata" s tvojim slučajem.

Dakle, ja sam trenutno u postupku, digla sam lijekove na 2. Katu kod sestre Andree prije cca. 2. Mjeseca pošto je bilo mjesta da se upišem a i lijekova da podignem. Danas mi je bila punkcija, imam 6 jajnih stanica za oplodnju, koliko ih je bilo ukupno zaista ne znam jer nitko ništa ne govori a nikoga osim sestre nisam ni vidjela nakon punkcije, pitala sam ju da li je to ukupan broj ili su to samo stanice dovoljne kvalitete za oplodnju - rekla je da nije sigurna ali da su to vjerojatno probrane....sada trtarim hoće li se oploditi. 

Ovo mi je prvi postupak pa sam odlučila pokušati u kbo, ali ako ne uspije definitivno idem dalje, doktoru P. svaka čast, izuzetno ga cijenim ali sve ovo, od prvog razgovora obavljenog kod njega do danas je agonija  :Sad:

----------


## TBF

Treba li netko ovulacijske trakice? poklanjam

----------


## sanda1977

> Za početak sve vas pozdravljam, nova sam ovdje  
> 
> Sanda1977 čestitam ti od srca pošto sam pročešljala sve forume pa sam "upoznata" s tvojim slučajem.
> 
> Dakle, ja sam trenutno u postupku, digla sam lijekove na 2. Katu kod sestre Andree prije cca. 2. Mjeseca pošto je bilo mjesta da se upišem a i lijekova da podignem. Danas mi je bila punkcija, imam 6 jajnih stanica za oplodnju, koliko ih je bilo ukupno zaista ne znam jer nitko ništa ne govori a nikoga osim sestre nisam ni vidjela nakon punkcije, pitala sam ju da li je to ukupan broj ili su to samo stanice dovoljne kvalitete za oplodnju - rekla je da nije sigurna ali da su to vjerojatno probrane....sada trtarim hoće li se oploditi. 
> 
> Ovo mi je prvi postupak pa sam odlučila pokušati u kbo, ali ako ne uspije definitivno idem dalje, doktoru P. svaka čast, izuzetno ga cijenim ali sve ovo, od prvog razgovora obavljenog kod njega do danas je agonija


hvala ti na čestitkama... <3 
želim i tebi da brzo uspiješ i da bude sve ok

----------


## simar

jel tko imao problema s tim da mu non stop cista nastaje i što onda...???

----------


## sanda1977

> jel tko imao problema s tim da mu non stop cista nastaje i što onda...???


ja sam imala stalno...dosadne i samo odgađaju postupke...a ništa čekaš da pukne..ja sam ih riješila sa duphastonom....

----------


## Inesz

*Ararita8*
kako je bilo? koliko se je js oplodilo? kad je bio transfer?

----------


## Bea

Cure, kakva je sada procedura za postupak i lijekove? Trebala sam ići u ožujku, ali moram odgoditi za travanj.
Kada dižem injekcije i da li se moram naručiti za UVZ 2 dan ciklusa?

----------


## sanda1977

> Cure, kakva je sada procedura za postupak i lijekove? Trebala sam ići u ožujku, ali moram odgoditi za travanj.
> Kada dižem injekcije i da li se moram naručiti za UVZ 2 dan ciklusa?


javiš se svom liječniku ne znam kod kojeg si pa će ti reći kada da dođeš,a lijekovi se sada podižu na prvom katu,kad ti liječnik kaže da odeš po njih tj kad ti prepiše stimulaciju...nema više čekanja lijekova

----------


## Bea

Curke javljam da sutra 05.04.2013. dr. P. nema u ambulanti. sada sam zvala bolnicu i mole da ako neko nekoga zna javi da dr. P nema da žene nedolaze bez veze.

----------


## simar

> Curke javljam da sutra 05.04.2013. dr. P. nema u ambulanti. sada sam zvala bolnicu i mole da ako neko nekoga zna javi da dr. P nema da žene nedolaze bez veze.


da nema ga danas meni rekao da sutra dođem na punkciju..to mi je prva....šta me čeka? kako se pripremiti ? što ponjeti?

----------


## Bea

Obavezno dođi na tašte (znači ništa jesti i piti ujutro i kasno navečer), ponijeti spavaćicu, papuče. Kada se dođe javiti se gore na 1. kat gine da te smjeste u sobu. Uzorak od supruga donijeti ili će ga dati tamo (biologinja voli više da se donese od kuće, znači uzeti posudcu). Kada te smjeste čekati da te odvedu  u salu i tamo te doc. pregleda da stanice su tu, dođe anesteziolog da te uspava. Poslije punkcije se odleži cca. 2 sata na odjelu i dobiju upute za dalje.
Sredno i držim fige da sve bude ok.

----------


## simar

hvala puno nadam se da će svo dobro proći !

----------


## Kadauna

> Curke javljam da sutra 05.04.2013. dr. P. nema u ambulanti. sada sam zvala bolnicu i mole da ako neko nekoga zna javi da dr. P nema da žene nedolaze bez veze.


Bea i simar, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držim fige za postupak i da vam ovaj i uspije. 

No osvrnula bih se Bea na to što pišeš, super je da se lijekovi kak-ti ne čekaju, lista čekanja je bila do nedavno po ovome što su cure pisale na ovom forumu i godina dana, sad Bea veliš da uopće nema čekanja? Dakle da se sad prijavim za postupak u Osijeku mogla bi doći na red već u svibnju ili lipnju 2013?

I još nešto, Osijek nažalost ima jako, jako lošu reputaciju, cure pišu uglavnom loša iskustva a i osječke kolege jako loše kotiraju među svojim kolegama liječnicima/biolozima, da imaju najnižu stopu uspješnosti u Hrvatskoj, daleko ispod drugih državnih i privatnih klinika. 

Stoga mene i ne čudi da žene ne dolaze...... mnoge Slavonke i Slavonci "bježe" u Zagreb na liječenje. 

Stoga jedva čekamo vaše izvještaje s postupaka! i naravno, kao uvodo što sam napisala, držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bea

Da, za lijekove se nečeka samo što sada doktora nema. Ima puno slobodnih dana, jer neplaćaju rad vikendom i prekovremene tako da naše cikluse i njegove slobodne dane uskladiti je malo teže. Evo ja ga već danima lovima da dobijem terapiju, jer za koji dan trebam dobiti ciklus, a zasada mi to neuspijeva.
Malo sam se bacila i na homeopatiiju pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti.
kaduna hvala.

----------


## simar

ja sam u subotu imala punkciju i moram pohvaliti sestre, anesteziologa, čak i dr .P bili su super raspoloženi, i sve je prošlo u najboljem redu...danas su mi jeavili da se od dvije izvađene j.stanice jedna oplodila tako da u srijedu u 8 imam transfer.

----------


## sanda1977

> ja sam u subotu imala punkciju i moram pohvaliti sestre, anesteziologa, čak i dr .P bili su super raspoloženi, i sve je prošlo u najboljem redu...danas su mi jeavili da se od dvije izvađene j.stanice jedna oplodila tako da u srijedu u 8 imam transfer.


sretno draga i da se primi za mamicu...... :Klap:

----------


## Bea

simar sretno. jučer sam bila kod dr. P bila je ludnica kako ga nije bilo svi smo došli tako da je bilo napeto. Dr. P. nema dva tijedna u 4. mjesecu, pa ga neće biti ni dio u 5. mjesecu. totalna ludnica. nisam znala da sada opet dobjemo kompletne lijekove. To mi je malo čudno, s obzirom na frku prije par mjeseci.

----------


## Ararita8

> *Ararita8*
> kako je bilo? koliko se je js oplodilo? kad je bio transfer?


Sorry što tako dugo nisam odgovorila, trebalo mi vremena da malo nadođem.
Uglavnom, transfer je prošao super, bio je 4 dana nakon punkcije, 2 prekrasna embrija su mi vratili ali od toga ništa.

Ja sam raskrstila s KBO pošto mi neke stvari nikako nisu jasne...imala sam 6 jajnih stanica, sve su se oplodile, potpisali smo da želimo da se zamrznu preostale 4 i to su nas naknadno zvali da dođemo potpisati jer nam je netko zaboravio dati taj dokument nakon punkcije. Svi su bili super ljubazni, pogotovo biologica, čak nam je pokazala "cvijetiće" pod mikroskopom...no, nakon negativne bete priča je dobila potpuno drugačiji štih... 

Naša 4. embrija nema, doktor me poslao da sama ispitujem da li je išta zaleđeno, on navodno ne zna ništa o tome, svi se prave mutavi, nakon 10 poziva sestra mi je rekla da ništa nije zaleđeno...nakon mog "ali kako, pa bilo ih je još 4" samo mi je oštro odgovorila da mogu doći osobno razgovarati s biologicom. I to je to, ne znam što se to najednom dogodilo s njima jer su još bili "živi" kad sam mala transfer, nisam više ispitivala, nisam imala ni volje ni snage. 

Nasekirali su me strašno, doktor je postao odrješit, ograđuje se od svega i upućuje na biologicu a nju nisam uspjela dobiti ni na telefon, ne znam što da mislim ali idem dalje, dalje od Osijeka. 

Par tjedana nakon mog iskustva javila mi se poznanica sa svojom pričom...ona je čekala 7 dana da joj jave kakvo je stanje s jajnim stanicama, tek kad je ona nazvala u labos rečeno joj je da se ni jedna nije oplodila i da su valjda sestre zaboravile nazvati...profesionalnost ravna nuli.

----------


## sanda1977

> Sorry što tako dugo nisam odgovorila, trebalo mi vremena da malo nadođem.
> Uglavnom, transfer je prošao super, bio je 4 dana nakon punkcije, 2 prekrasna embrija su mi vratili ali od toga ništa.
> 
> Ja sam raskrstila s KBO pošto mi neke stvari nikako nisu jasne...imala sam 6 jajnih stanica, sve su se oplodile, potpisali smo da želimo da se zamrznu preostale 4 i to su nas naknadno zvali da dođemo potpisati jer nam je netko zaboravio dati taj dokument nakon punkcije. Svi su bili super ljubazni, pogotovo biologica, čak nam je pokazala "cvijetiće" pod mikroskopom...no, nakon negativne bete priča je dobila potpuno drugačiji štih... 
> 
> Naša 4. embrija nema, doktor me poslao da sama ispitujem da li je išta zaleđeno, on navodno ne zna ništa o tome, svi se prave mutavi, nakon 10 poziva sestra mi je rekla da ništa nije zaleđeno...nakon mog "ali kako, pa bilo ih je još 4" samo mi je oštro odgovorila da mogu doći osobno razgovarati s biologicom. I to je to, ne znam što se to najednom dogodilo s njima jer su još bili "živi" kad sam mala transfer, nisam više ispitivala, nisam imala ni volje ni snage. 
> 
> Nasekirali su me strašno, doktor je postao odrješit, ograđuje se od svega i upućuje na biologicu a nju nisam uspjela dobiti ni na telefon, ne znam što da mislim ali idem dalje, dalje od Osijeka. 
> 
> Par tjedana nakon mog iskustva javila mi se poznanica sa svojom pričom...ona je čekala 7 dana da joj jave kakvo je stanje s jajnim stanicama, tek kad je ona nazvala u labos rečeno joj je da se ni jedna nije oplodila i da su valjda sestre zaboravile nazvati...profesionalnost ravna nuli.


užasno mi je žao što ti se dogodilo....BIOLOGINJA je katastrofa,ja to od početka znam i govorim.....zato sam ja otišla iz osijeka.....ja sam isto čekala 4-5 dana da mi jave da li se oplodilo ili ne....ja da sam na tvom mjestu bi prijavila jer očito da se tamo nešto mulja.....nešto nije kako treba...nije istina da nikad nema js,da nikad nisu oplođene(u mom slučaju),i da nikada nisu kvalitetne!
odi do biologinje i probaj tražiti od nje cijelu papirologiju o svojim embrijima,ako ti neda kaži da ćeš dati u novine ili tako nešto....ovo je prestrašno

----------


## Bea

Prestrašno. Ovo treba prijaviti, tamo tek kada digneš frku ostvariš svoja prava. Ja sam se prošli put svađala za injekcije i na kraju dobila bitku.
Ararita8 neodustaj i izbori se da saznaš istinu.

----------


## Kadauna

ajoj, ajoj. ali kad kažete "saznati istinu", što slutite, što želite reći? Da se aljkavo radi? da su se izgubile embriji? 

Jer iskreno, ako se i od 6 j.s. oplodi svih šest, ne znači da će sve one doživjeti 5. dan i biti ok za zamrzavanje, posebno sad kad sve bolnice uglavnom izbjegavaju zamrzavanje embrija , čemu zamrzavati embrije koji su se npr. prestali dijeliti i nikada neće završiti u trudnoći? Ali da u svemu tome treba postojati transparentnost...... treba.... i ovo kako si ti to doživjela - jednostavno nije ok i za svaku je osudu. Kako to da ne možeš doći do biologice? to je nedopustivo!!! 

Ararita, možeš se obratiti Ministarstvu zdravlja: 
rajko.ostojic@miz.hr

i ispričaj im svoje iskustvo iz Osijeka...... takva praksa se jednostavno ne smije tolerirati!

Ne znam koje su ti godine, koja vam je dijagnoza, ali je iskreno vrlo moguće da od 6 jajnih stanica nemaš niti jedan embrij za zamrzavanje i ne mora nužno značiti da je u labosu nešto pošlo po zlu. U prosjeku tek možda 2-3 embrija od 12 j.s. dođe do faze blastociste 5. dan. Ostale se j.s. ne oplode, ili odmah nisu uopće dovoljno zrele za oplodnju ili se i oplode ali se ne dijele, stanu u razvoju u nekoj fazi, itd.......

----------


## zgamela

Nova sam ovdje, pa molim ako mi netko može reći kakav je dr. Ivan Vlahović iz KBO Osijek. Pročitala sam čitav forum, piše se o dr. Petroviću, a njega nitko nije ni spomenuo ?!
Unaprijed zahvalna!

----------


## sanda1977

> Nova sam ovdje, pa molim ako mi netko može reći kakav je dr. Ivan Vlahović iz KBO Osijek. Pročitala sam čitav forum, piše se o dr. Petroviću, a njega nitko nije ni spomenuo ?!
> Unaprijed zahvalna!


dobro došla 
nije dr Petrović nego dr Popović...hehehe
a Vlahović ja ne znam šta on tamo prestavlja...ja njega nikada nisam vidjela da ima folikulimetrije i da ima punkcije i transfere....tako da o njemu ništa ne znam....možda ti se javi netko tko bolje zna
ja što znam da MPO rade Šijanović i Popović

----------


## sanda1977

za ova "nestala" embrija se onda mora nazvati i reći paru da ipak neće biti zamrzavanja....
mi koji smo išli u KBO znamo da se do biologinje nikako ne može doći....a kamoli s njom nešto porazgovarati u 85% je neraspoložena,pa tek onda ništa od razgovora....
jednostavno se treba poslati neka kontrola ili poslati normalne biologe da rade svoj posao ili nažalost zatvoriti...
zamislite da vam zaborave 7 dana javiti da li se oplodilo ili ne,hehehe! pa zar to nije aljkavost?

----------


## sanda1977

jedino mi je žao što šte se na ovoj temi piše o ovakvim stvarima,a ne o postupcima i betama i transferima i o normalnim iskustvima...
žalosno  :Sad:

----------


## bubili

moj kratak odgovor i inače sam djelatnik KBCO-borim se s neplodnošću 15 godina
---------------bježi iz osijeka-----------------
da ne pričam dalje

----------


## bubili

> Sorry što tako dugo nisam odgovorila, trebalo mi vremena da malo nadođem.
> Uglavnom, transfer je prošao super, bio je 4 dana nakon punkcije, 2 prekrasna embrija su mi vratili ali od toga ništa.
> 
> Ja sam raskrstila s KBO pošto mi neke stvari nikako nisu jasne...imala sam 6 jajnih stanica, sve su se oplodile, potpisali smo da želimo da se zamrznu preostale 4 i to su nas naknadno zvali da dođemo potpisati jer nam je netko zaboravio dati taj dokument nakon punkcije. Svi su bili super ljubazni, pogotovo biologica, čak nam je pokazala "cvijetiće" pod mikroskopom...no, nakon negativne bete priča je dobila potpuno drugačiji štih... 
> 
> Naša 4. embrija nema, doktor me poslao da sama ispitujem da li je išta zaleđeno, on navodno ne zna ništa o tome, svi se prave mutavi, nakon 10 poziva sestra mi je rekla da ništa nije zaleđeno...nakon mog "ali kako, pa bilo ih je još 4" samo mi je oštro odgovorila da mogu doći osobno razgovarati s biologicom. I to je to, ne znam što se to najednom dogodilo s njima jer su još bili "živi" kad sam mala transfer, nisam više ispitivala, nisam imala ni volje ni snage. 
> 
> Nasekirali su me strašno, doktor je postao odrješit, ograđuje se od svega i upućuje na biologicu a nju nisam uspjela dobiti ni na telefon, ne znam što da mislim ali idem dalje, dalje od Osijeka. 
> 
> Par tjedana nakon mog iskustva javila mi se poznanica sa svojom pričom...ona je čekala 7 dana da joj jave kakvo je stanje s jajnim stanicama, tek kad je ona nazvala u labos rečeno joj je da se ni jedna nije oplodila i da su valjda sestre zaboravile nazvati...profesionalnost ravna nuli.


moj kratak odgovor i inače sam djelatnik KBCO-borim se s neplodnošću 15 godina
---------------bježi iz osijeka-----------------
da ne pričam dalje

----------


## bubili

> Nova sam ovdje, pa molim ako mi netko može reći kakav je dr. Ivan Vlahović iz KBO Osijek. Pročitala sam čitav forum, piše se o dr. Petroviću, a njega nitko nije ni spomenuo ?!
> Unaprijed zahvalna!


dr. vlahović ne radi MPO samo šijanović i popović,ali nisu oni upitni,bježite od dr,seb ako imate ikakve mogučnosti

----------


## bubili

> dr. vlahović ne radi MPO samo šijanović i popović,ali nisu oni upitni,bježite od dr,seb ako imate ikakve mogučnosti


ispravak dr.srb

----------


## sanda1977

> dr. vlahović ne radi MPO samo šijanović i popović,ali nisu oni upitni,bježite od dr,seb ako imate ikakve mogučnosti


ovo potpisujem!

----------


## Ararita8

> ispravak dr.srb


Jako sam se iznenadila koliko su svi bili ljubazni i srdačni, pogotovo spomenuta doktorica do određenog trenutka, s obzirom na iskustva vezana uz nju koja se protežu po forumima.

Razumijem da i oni svašta čuju i vide i da je i njima pun kufer ali ako nemaju sredstava ni kadrova ne bi uopće trebali imati dozvolu za ivf postupke. Ja nikome ne mogu objasniti koju bol nam je uzrokovala njihova ignorancija. 3 tjedna živiš u uvjerenju da imaš embrije na ledu, to je bila utjeha za negativnu betu a na kraju šok. 

Kako je moguće da nigdje u mojoj dokumentaciji nije navedeno koliko jajnih stanica se oplodilo i što se dalje događalo s njima i nadasve, kako nitko osim biologice nema pristup dokumentaciji koja postoji? Doktor me razočarao što je hladno odgovorio na moj sms u kojem sam pitala što dalje, da dođem na kontrolu i dogovor za second embrio transfer a kada sam došla tvrdio je da on nema pojma da li je uopće išta zaleđeno kao i to da oni ne lede embrije jer još nemaju dopisi te da sama pronađem biologicu i provjerim kakvo je stanje (inače, biologica se smijala kad sam par tjedana ranije njoj rekla da doc. tvrdi da ne lede embrije i rekla je da je to glupost). Svi se izmotavaju i upiru prstom u nekog drugog. 

P.S - Ja (navodno) nemam nekih posebnih problema, dijagnoza su neprohodni jajovodi što je potvrđeno laparoskopijom prije cca. 3 godine, dragi ima nešto lošiji spermiogram ali ništa strašno. Vidjeti ćemo što će dalje biti :/

----------


## sanda1977

> Jako sam se iznenadila koliko su svi bili ljubazni i srdačni, pogotovo spomenuta doktorica do određenog trenutka, s obzirom na iskustva vezana uz nju koja se protežu po forumima.
> 
> Razumijem da i oni svašta čuju i vide i da je i njima pun kufer ali ako nemaju sredstava ni kadrova ne bi uopće trebali imati dozvolu za ivf postupke. Ja nikome ne mogu objasniti koju bol nam je uzrokovala njihova ignorancija. 3 tjedna živiš u uvjerenju da imaš embrije na ledu, to je bila utjeha za negativnu betu a na kraju šok. 
> 
> Kako je moguće da nigdje u mojoj dokumentaciji nije navedeno koliko jajnih stanica se oplodilo i što se dalje događalo s njima i nadasve, kako nitko osim biologice nema pristup dokumentaciji koja postoji? Doktor me razočarao što je hladno odgovorio na moj sms u kojem sam pitala što dalje, da dođem na kontrolu i dogovor za second embrio transfer a kada sam došla tvrdio je da on nema pojma da li je uopće išta zaleđeno kao i to da oni ne lede embrije jer još nemaju dopisi te da sama pronađem biologicu i provjerim kakvo je stanje (inače, biologica se smijala kad sam par tjedana ranije njoj rekla da doc. tvrdi da ne lede embrije i rekla je da je to glupost). Svi se izmotavaju i upiru prstom u nekog drugog. 
> 
> P.S - Ja (navodno) nemam nekih posebnih problema, dijagnoza su neprohodni jajovodi što je potvrđeno laparoskopijom prije cca. 3 godine, dragi ima nešto lošiji spermiogram ali ništa strašno. Vidjeti ćemo što će dalje biti :/


potpuno te razumijem i žao mi je što se tak završilo,ja ti preporučujem da pošalješ mail ministru koji ti je Kadauna dala...pa da vidimo odgovor....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Potpisujem Sandu!!  Na ovo treba reagirati odmah, ovo se nigdje dalje ne dogadja!! Iskoristi Kadaunin savjet i napiši par rečenica na navedeni mail.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajoj, neki odjeli bolje da se zatvore nego da rade na taj način, ja imam osjećaj da su KBC OSijek i Split osmislili samo da HZZO ne mora financirati put za lječenje u ZG a kako se tamo radi nikog ne interesira...
Jel ima koja trudnoća u zadnjih godinu dana s KBC-a Osijek?

----------


## milivoj73

ne pamtim ivf trudnoću (bilo je par iz inseminacija) na ili izvan foruma u KBC OS od 2007. (Superman)...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Prijateljica koja nije na forumu je rodila nakon inseminacije prošlo proljeće, ali odmah nakon laparaskopije i njen dragi ima normo, tak da mislim da bi im uspjelo i ovako i onako..

A ovo što kaže mali mimi možda i je istina, iako ne vidim logiku.. Više bi im se isplatilo plaćati putne troškove za Zgb. nego silne uzalud potrošene lijekove ovdje, nažalost... Tko zna tko tu ima kakve koristi od svega ovoga.. Ma nemam riječi, digne mi se želudac svaki put kad provirim na ovu temu i žao mi je cura koje se ovdje "liječe", a nemaju pojma o svemu ovome...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Stvarno ih treba dati u novine pa nek si misle...

----------


## Superman

> ne pamtim ivf trudnoću (bilo je par iz inseminacija) na ili izvan foruma u KBC OS od 2007. (Superman)...


Hihihi....osjećam se zaista ovdje ko nekakav endem!  :Smile:  Moj dobitni IVF bio je 2008. Ali evo petica za praćenje...  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da nije žalosno bilo bi smiješno(mislim na tako malu uspješnost). Bubimitka a tko zna dali to itko prati, dođu li ti podaci onakvi kakvi zaista jesu do ministra ili nekog tko o takvim stvarima odlučuje, ja se bojim da ne jer bi se taj odjel već odavno zatvorio. Ljudi kad skuže da tamo nemaju što tražiti odu dalje o vlastitom trošku.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mimi nadam se da ne znaju, jer ako znaju i to dopuštaju onda je to prestrašno. A s druge strane, ne vjerujem da ne znaju, jer i u tom slučaju je čisti nemar u pitanju.. kako god bilo, ne mogu prihvatiti ovo kao nešto što prolazi...

----------


## zgamela

molim ako mi netko može odgovoriti, da li je praksa u KBO Osijek da se HSG radi laparoskopski i mora li se ponavljati nakon izvjesnog vremena, ima li tko iskustvo s tom pretragom u KBO Osijek,
hvala! :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Da nije žalosno bilo bi smiješno(mislim na tako malu uspješnost). Bubimitka a tko zna dali to itko prati, dođu li ti podaci onakvi kakvi zaista jesu do ministra ili nekog tko o takvim stvarima odlučuje, ja se bojim da ne jer bi se taj odjel već odavno zatvorio. Ljudi kad skuže da tamo nemaju što tražiti odu dalje o vlastitom trošku.


žalosno....meni je sam dr P rekao da bolje idemo dalje....pogotovo kad je vidio nalaz AMH....
Superman ti si jedina izgleda naša osječka Ivf trudnica......ja sam tamo sjedila s brdo žena i niti jedna ne zna za ni jednu ivf t....
ma tako mi je drago što sam otišla na vrijeme da ću se sada počastiti jednom masnom šniclom  :Laughing:

----------


## Kadauna

oni/KBO su se lani busali s 25% uspjeha u IVF-u/ICSI-u..... e sad s takvim rezultatima neće nikoga zatvoriti, no dok god nema državnog registra i stroge kontrole, mogu ja voditi svoju tekicu i obavještavati Ministarstvo o uspješnosti od 33% po transferu......... I tako cure redom sve bolnice, ja uopće ne vjerujem nikakvim statistikama!

----------


## bubili

> Jako sam se iznenadila koliko su svi bili ljubazni i srdačni, pogotovo spomenuta doktorica do određenog trenutka, s obzirom na iskustva vezana uz nju koja se protežu po forumima.
> 
> Razumijem da i oni svašta čuju i vide i da je i njima pun kufer ali ako nemaju sredstava ni kadrova ne bi uopće trebali imati dozvolu za ivf postupke. Ja nikome ne mogu objasniti koju bol nam je uzrokovala njihova ignorancija. 3 tjedna živiš u uvjerenju da imaš embrije na ledu, to je bila utjeha za negativnu betu a na kraju šok. 
> 
> Kako je moguće da nigdje u mojoj dokumentaciji nije navedeno koliko jajnih stanica se oplodilo i što se dalje događalo s njima i nadasve, kako nitko osim biologice nema pristup dokumentaciji koja postoji? Doktor me razočarao što je hladno odgovorio na moj sms u kojem sam pitala što dalje, da dođem na kontrolu i dogovor za second embrio transfer a kada sam došla tvrdio je da on nema pojma da li je uopće išta zaleđeno kao i to da oni ne lede embrije jer još nemaju dopisi te da sama pronađem biologicu i provjerim kakvo je stanje (inače, biologica se smijala kad sam par tjedana ranije njoj rekla da doc. tvrdi da ne lede embrije i rekla je da je to glupost). Svi se izmotavaju i upiru prstom u nekog drugog. 
> 
> P.S - Ja (navodno) nemam nekih posebnih problema, dijagnoza su neprohodni jajovodi što je potvrđeno laparoskopijom prije cca. 3 godine, dragi ima nešto lošiji spermiogram ali ništa strašno. Vidjeti ćemo što će dalje biti :/


ne znam što b na ovo normalan čovijek rekao osim da treba nekud krenut dal do ministra il nekim tužbama,ja sam se jako razočarala i eto napokon maknula iz osijeka

----------


## bubili

> oni/KBO su se lani busali s 25% uspjeha u IVF-u/ICSI-u..... e sad s takvim rezultatima neće nikoga zatvoriti, no dok god nema državnog registra i stroge kontrole, mogu ja voditi svoju tekicu i obavještavati Ministarstvo o uspješnosti od 33% po transferu......... I tako cure redom sve bolnice, ja uopće ne vjerujem nikakvim statistikama!


potpisujem,i koliko sam informrana u zadnje 3 godine osim i AIHa drugih trudnoća nije bilo tako da ne vjerujem ovim statistikama

----------


## bubili

> Ajoj, neki odjeli bolje da se zatvore nego da rade na taj način, ja imam osjećaj da su KBC OSijek i Split osmislili samo da HZZO ne mora financirati put za lječenje u ZG a kako se tamo radi nikog ne interesira...
> Jel ima koja trudnoća u zadnjih godinu dana s KBC-a Osijek?


mislim da u ovom slučaju nisu krivi odjeli pa čak niti doc,neko gospođa koja sebe smatra nekakvim embriologom,a završila je gimnaziju i navodno ima nekakvu licencu biologa,sve u svemu samo da je nju maknuti i dovesti pravog embriologa mislim da ne bi bilo problema

----------


## bubili

> Jako sam se iznenadila koliko su svi bili ljubazni i srdačni, pogotovo spomenuta doktorica do određenog trenutka, s obzirom na iskustva vezana uz nju koja se protežu po forumima.
> 
> Razumijem da i oni svašta čuju i vide i da je i njima pun kufer ali ako nemaju sredstava ni kadrova ne bi uopće trebali imati dozvolu za ivf postupke. Ja nikome ne mogu objasniti koju bol nam je uzrokovala njihova ignorancija. 3 tjedna živiš u uvjerenju da imaš embrije na ledu, to je bila utjeha za negativnu betu a na kraju šok. 
> 
> Kako je moguće da nigdje u mojoj dokumentaciji nije navedeno koliko jajnih stanica se oplodilo i što se dalje događalo s njima i nadasve, kako nitko osim biologice nema pristup dokumentaciji koja postoji? Doktor me razočarao što je hladno odgovorio na moj sms u kojem sam pitala što dalje, da dođem na kontrolu i dogovor za second embrio transfer a kada sam došla tvrdio je da on nema pojma da li je uopće išta zaleđeno kao i to da oni ne lede embrije jer još nemaju dopisi te da sama pronađem biologicu i provjerim kakvo je stanje (inače, biologica se smijala kad sam par tjedana ranije njoj rekla da doc. tvrdi da ne lede embrije i rekla je da je to glupost). Svi se izmotavaju i upiru prstom u nekog drugog. 
> 
> P.S - Ja (navodno) nemam nekih posebnih problema, dijagnoza su neprohodni jajovodi što je potvrđeno laparoskopijom prije cca. 3 godine, dragi ima nešto lošiji spermiogram ali ništa strašno. Vidjeti ćemo što će dalje biti :/


na ovo još jedna moja reakcija,kao što već jednom spomenuh djelatnik sam KBCO i znam situaciju bez obzira na moj problem,kod nas je još uvijek ono :drži me tetak,strina i da ne nabrajam,a u suštini od nauke ništa
biologica tamo radi samo eto tako a da zna svoj posao ja u to čisto sumnjam,ona je već toliko puta mijenjala radna mjesta dok joj ne dojadi,da se uopće pitam kako ju maknuti od tamo

----------


## mare41

radit ce dok god neko ne ulozi zalbu, dok se ne zatrazi inspekcija i analiza rada, i dokaz 25% uspjesnosti, pisite ministarstvu, hzzo-u, drustvu klinickih embriologa, nema neke koristi da se godinama ovdje zalimo jedni drugima

----------


## Bubimitka81

> radit ce dok god neko ne ulozi zalbu, dok se ne zatrazi inspekcija i analiza rada, i dokaz 25% uspjesnosti, pisite ministarstvu, hzzo-u, drustvu klinickih embriologa, nema neke koristi da se godinama ovdje zalimo jedni drugima


veliki x na ovo

----------


## sanda1977

> radit ce dok god neko ne ulozi zalbu, dok se ne zatrazi inspekcija i analiza rada, i dokaz 25% uspjesnosti, pisite ministarstvu, hzzo-u, drustvu klinickih embriologa, nema neke koristi da se godinama ovdje zalimo jedni drugima


veliki x

----------


## mari mar

*ne gubite vrijeme i živce u kbo!!!!*

----------


## sanda1977

> *ne gubite vrijeme i živce u kbo!!!!*


*X*

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru Zagreba. Znam da ste daleko, ali, možda netko ide put Zagreba, a možda se možete i dogovoriti za izlet!
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidim da se i ovdje javljaju Slavonke koje pokušavaju organizirati i dogovoriti dolazak - hajde, neka im se još netko pridruži!
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## simar

meni danas 14dnt beta 0.5  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Krtica

Oživio ovaj forum... Eh da je bar oživio mpo u KBC Os. Čitam i nevjerujem kako se u toj bolnici gospoda doktori igraju sa ljudima, parovima, oplođenim mrvicama..... Nemam riječi. Jednom sam bila kod Popovića, bilo je dosta. 
Čekam aih u zGrebačkoj privatnoj poliklinici, za postupak me priprema privatni spec.humane reprodukcije tu u Os.  Hvala Bogu uspjela sam uštedjeti, a za sljedeći ciklus ak ne bude sreće podvit ću rep i pokušati u kbc os zatražiti aih jer već dvijema ženskama aih je bio dobitan
Molim Vas kako doći do aih-a? Zvati i naručiti se i tražiti isključivo aih na konzultacijama? 
Hvala! Sretno svima!! Gdje god odete po svoje mrvice.

----------


## Bea

simar  :Sad: 
krtica moraš se naručiti u ambulantu za humanu reprodukciju na broj 512-307. dalje se dogovaraš s liječnikom.

----------


## Krtica

Simar jako mi je žao. Teško je kad se nadaš.... Al glavu gore, tvoja bebica će biti kod tebe... Samo hrabro.
Bea hvala na info. Tako sam se i prvi put naručila al ne znam jel se u bolnici drže nekog protokola da te prvo stimuliraju pa ciljani odnosi... Meni ih je već dosta pa se nadam da ću moći na aih u brzo vrijeme bez natezanja.

----------


## tina2701

Krtice,meni je dr na konzultacijama dao da biram što želim..ciljane il AIH..nije mi se dalo gubiti vrijeme na ciljane i izabrala sam aih pošto mi nije blizu baš ni za putovati..

moja mrvica je rođena lani...iz inseminacije...

----------


## Bea

danas 2dc i pikalica sam.

----------


## Marnel

Evo da se i ja napokon javim nakon 100 godina... Bea... sretno....  nakon dugotrajnog odmora od svega i ja sam odlučila KBC- u Osijek i dr. P dati još jednu priliku... terapiju sam podigla... moram se javiti 1.d.c. i onda krećem sa pikanjem .... ako ne bude ovaj put uspješno definitivno se mičem iz Osijeka ... stoga sretno nam...

----------


## Bea

marnel sretno, isto razmišljamo.

----------


## jelena..

Pozdrav,11.6. sam narucena kod dr p sa novim nalazima hormona za dogovor za inseminaciju. vecina mi je jos nepoznato,malo sam citala na netu i zanima me hsg..nitko mi nije preporucio da idem pa sam pitala svoju gin i ona mi je rekla da to u os mogu samo privatno napravit kod dr matkovica. da li ima negdje da pokriva hzzo?

----------


## Bea

Napravljena punkcija, dobivene tri j.s. čeka se transfer.

----------


## Marnel

> Napravljena punkcija, dobivene tri j.s. čeka se transfer.



Sretno Bea.... ja čekam 1 d.c. da se počnem bockati.....  :Smile:

----------


## Bea

Hvala. vraćena 1 j.s.

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala. vraćena 1 j.s.


draga Bea, vraćen ti je 1 zametak  :Kiss:  
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i nadam se nakon više godina prvoj trudnoći iz IVF-a s ovog topica, iz ove klinike!

----------


## Bea

Tako je. Nadam se i ja da će napokon krenuti i o KBC Osijek trudnoće.

----------


## ivana101

Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mari mar

*Sretno od*

----------


## simar

pomoć...trebam vaditi AMH ...rade li to u os? gdje? tnx  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

odvrti par stranica unazad..pisalo se o tome...

amh se ne radi u osijeku nego se vadi krv i radi serum i onda se šalje za zagreb...

----------


## tina2701

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58150-P...B-OSIJEK/page7

za novije info ne znam...

----------


## jelena..

ja sam vadila prosli mjesec.. vade u os i onda oni salju za zg. nalazi se u zgradi gdje i nuklearna,odes dolje stepenicama pa desno. mislim da do 10 primaju knjizice

----------


## Marnel

Ajme... opet parodija u Osijeku... Dr. P šalju prisilno na godišnji ... sutra trebam krenuti s bockanjem, a nema me tko pratiti.... njemu svaka čast, al su mu ruke vezane... idem sutra kod tog predstojnika klinike pa će mu reći nek me on izvoli pratiti .... baš sam ljuta i potpuno spremna napraviti mu dar mar tamo sutra .... ako netko čuje da se netko dere po bolnici to ću biti samo ja.... i zvati ću mu Novu tv da naprave reportažu o tom... ( imam kolegicu koja samo čeka takve vijesti ) .... baš sam bijesna....

----------


## mari mar

što dalje to sve gore u kbo! strašno!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
....i treba pozvati novinare!

----------


## nova21

žene trebam savjet, naime željela bih ići u zg na kontrolu a onda i dalje što bi trebala da dobijemo napokon bebu. kome se ja trebam obratiti i gdje u zg-u ide potpomognuta preko hzzo-a tj gdje je najbolje otići. hvala

----------


## Argente

> Ajme... opet parodija u Osijeku... Dr. P šalju prisilno na godišnji ... sutra trebam krenuti s bockanjem, a nema me tko pratiti.... njemu svaka čast, al su mu ruke vezane... idem sutra kod tog predstojnika klinike pa će mu reći nek me on izvoli pratiti .... baš sam ljuta i potpuno spremna napraviti mu dar mar tamo sutra .... ako netko čuje da se netko dere po bolnici to ću biti samo ja.... i zvati ću mu Novu tv da naprave reportažu o tom... ( imam kolegicu koja samo čeka takve vijesti ) .... baš sam bijesna....


Ovo je stvarno bogu za plakat...jesi bila kod predstojnika, što kaže?

----------


## sanda1977

Katastrofa...

----------


## bubekica

> žene trebam savjet, naime željela bih ići u zg na kontrolu a onda i dalje što bi trebala da dobijemo napokon bebu. kome se ja trebam obratiti i gdje u zg-u ide potpomognuta preko hzzo-a tj gdje je najbolje otići. hvala


4 su klinike:
Petrova
Vuk Vrhovac
Vinogradska
Sveti Duh.
imas temu za svaku od tih klinika. sretno!
ako trebas neke detalje, slobodno mi se obrati na pp.

----------


## nova21

> 4 su klinike:
> Petrova
> Vuk Vrhovac
> Vinogradska
> Sveti Duh.
> imas temu za svaku od tih klinika. sretno!
> ako trebas neke detalje, slobodno mi se obrati na pp.


imaš pp

----------


## Marnel

Razgovarala sam s predstojnikom klinike, kaže on meni ma gospođo nema nikakvih problema samo vi dođite biti će dr. Vlahović on Vam isto to sve radi... I ja naravno dođem Vlahović ima slobodan dan kao i dr. P a dr. Š je na godišnjem... ma mislim dakle... i naravno rekoh pošaljite nekoga da napravi UZV i dođe nekakav dr. Petrović ... eee prestrašno.... šta god sam mu rekla kaže on ne zanima me... bio je jako bezobrazan i rekao mi nek budem sretna da mi ima tko i napraviti ultrazvuk ... ljudi moji ja sebe sama vodim... bockam se i tako... kako sam krenula još ću si sama i vaditi j.s. ma prestrašno

----------


## Bubimitka81

Marnel pa ovo je prestrašno!!!!
Stvarno ih treba dati u novine ili ne znam ni ja što...!!!!
Ti sebe sama vodiš, njih nije briga!? Ovako nešto da prolazi na veliku štetu pacijenata je sramota, da ne govorim opasno...
Nemam komentara, nadam se samo da će sve proći ipak kako treba, prvenstveno radi tebe i ostalih pacijentica...

----------


## Marnel

U nedjelju je 6-ti dan i trebam ići vaditi E2 i na UZV đabe mi kad dođem a ono opet nikog nema... ljekova imam do četvrtka za dalje ni nemam shemu.... pojma nemam šta ću...  ja sam rekla tom petroviću.. Vi niste za ništa drugo nego za dati u novine... poslala sam mail na ono povjerenstvo ali ja sve mislim da je to pucanj u prazno... ma koma

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jel se ne možeš preko sestre naručiti kod Vlahovića, valjda imaju njegov raspored kad je tamo? Pitaj kad se vraćaju Šijanović i Popović...

----------


## Marnel

Popović se vraća 9.06 s godišnjeg ... za ostale mi ne daju informacije.... ono ljubazni su za umrijeti...

----------


## Bea

Ovo je prestaršno. Izdrži marnel, ali to treba prijaviti. Već je bilo anonimnih dojava u Zagreb na njihov rad, ali se uvijek izvuku.

----------


## Argente

Čekaj, čekaj - čitam i ne vjerujem - jesam li ja to dobro povezala:
- tvoj doktor je na slobodnim danima do 9.6.
- ostala dva reproduktivca su na GO/slobodnim danima i nitko ti ne želi dati informaciju dokad
- folikulometrije ti radi dežurni ginekolog (koji je uz to potpuno nezainteresiran i bezobrazan)
- tebi je preostalo samo da se nadaš da će se u narednih par dana netko od reproduktivaca vratiti s godišnjeg, jer ti u protivnom nitko neće moći odrediti terapiju ni napraviti punkciju?

----------


## simar

> ja sam vadila prosli mjesec.. vade u os i onda oni salju za zg. nalazi se u zgradi gdje i nuklearna,odes dolje stepenicama pa desno. mislim da do 10 primaju knjizice


da i dr P. mi je rekao da tamo mogu izvaditi...ali kad sam došla tamo nisu htijeli nego su me poslali na nuklearnu, a na nuklearnoj su prvo rekli da oni ni neznaju šta je AMH, a onda su zvali , provjeravali, i samo mi rekli da oni to ne rade, da se to radi u ZG, i kao šta će mi to..to uopće nije važno...na kraju su mi samo izvadili krv za hormone 3 d.c...
grozni suuuuuu....

----------


## bubili

malo da se i ja ubacim glede nekih stvari
naime draga Marnel,od Vlahovića bježi kao vrag od tamjana on pojma o pojmu nema,a što se doktora tiče ne znam šta bi ti rekla
osim moje iskustvo a ima ih dosta,moj savijet ti je ne gubi vrijeme tu nećeš napraviti ništa,ako imaš ikakve mogučnosti idi bilo gdje dalje samo ne u Os
kao što sam i prije navela borim se s njima jako dugo,a uz to sam i bolnički djelatni,što više reć

----------


## Marnel

Javio mi se večeras dr. P doći će u nedjelju da mi napravi UZV i shemu za dalje... rekao je da će doći kad bude trebalo vaditi j.s. još sam u šoku... jel to moj mail nekoga natjerao da se vrati s godišnjeg ili je samo slučajnost? hm...

----------


## Argente

Wow  :Shock:  ajde hvala bogu!
Bit će da je proradila savjest...ali vjerojatno ni tvoje žalbe nadređenima, mailovi ili čak forum nisu bili naodmet  :Smile: 
Sad sretno do kraja!

----------


## jelena..

> da i dr P. mi je rekao da tamo mogu izvaditi...ali kad sam došla tamo nisu htijeli nego su me poslali na nuklearnu, a na nuklearnoj su prvo rekli da oni ni neznaju šta je AMH, a onda su zvali , provjeravali, i samo mi rekli da oni to ne rade, da se to radi u ZG, i kao šta će mi to..to uopće nije važno...na kraju su mi samo izvadili krv za hormone 3 d.c...
> grozni suuuuuu....


ja sam pola sata trazila gdje se to vadi,koju god sam sestru pitala niko ne zna..poslali me u neki laboratorij pa mi je ta rekla da odem tamo,predala uputnicu i cekala kojih 5 min na hodniku,prozvali me i izvadili bez problema. isla sam taj dan i na nuklearnu za hormone.. grozni su i citajuci vase postove sve vise razmisljam da idem za zg

----------


## jelena..

> da i dr P. mi je rekao da tamo mogu izvaditi...ali kad sam došla tamo nisu htijeli nego su me poslali na nuklearnu, a na nuklearnoj su prvo rekli da oni ni neznaju šta je AMH, a onda su zvali , provjeravali, i samo mi rekli da oni to ne rade, da se to radi u ZG, i kao šta će mi to..to uopće nije važno...na kraju su mi samo izvadili krv za hormone 3 d.c...
> grozni suuuuuu....


ja sam pola sata trazila gdje se to vadi,koju god sam sestru pitala niko ne zna..poslali me u neki laboratorij pa mi je ta rekla da odem tamo,predala uputnicu i cekala kojih 5 min na hodniku,prozvali me i izvadili bez problema. isla sam taj dan i na nuklearnu za hormone.. grozni su i citajuci vase postove sve vise razmisljam da idem za zg

----------


## saan

> Razgovarala sam s predstojnikom klinike, kaže on meni ma gospođo nema nikakvih problema samo vi dođite biti će dr. Vlahović on Vam isto to sve radi... I ja naravno dođem Vlahović ima slobodan dan kao i dr. P a dr. Š je na godišnjem... ma mislim dakle... i naravno rekoh pošaljite nekoga da napravi UZV i dođe nekakav dr. Petrović ... eee prestrašno.... šta god sam mu rekla kaže on ne zanima me... bio je jako bezobrazan i rekao mi nek budem sretna da mi ima tko i napraviti ultrazvuk ... ljudi moji ja sebe sama vodim... bockam se i tako... kako sam krenula još ću si sama i vaditi j.s. ma prestrašno


Ovo je strašno... dobro da sam se raspitala prije nego što sam krenila u mpo vode!
Mi smo se odmah odlučili za VV i nisam požalila :Yes:  30.04. bila na prvom pregledu, obavila tamo sve pretrage jer oni nepriznaju ničije nalaze osim svojih. Svi su jako ljubazni, stručni i sve to tamo ide relativno brzo. Mi smo u postupku ovaj mj.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Javio mi se večeras dr. P doći će u nedjelju da mi napravi UZV i shemu za dalje... rekao je da će doći kad bude trebalo vaditi j.s. još sam u šoku... jel to moj mail nekoga natjerao da se vrati s godišnjeg ili je samo slučajnost? hm...


Ajde bar nešto, svaka čast dr. P.

----------


## Mali Mimi

uf ne znam šta reći situaciju u Osijeku osim da je sve skupa traljavo i neodgovorno!

----------


## sanda1977

> Javio mi se večeras dr. P doći će u nedjelju da mi napravi UZV i shemu za dalje... rekao je da će doći kad bude trebalo vaditi j.s. još sam u šoku... jel to moj mail nekoga natjerao da se vrati s godišnjeg ili je samo slučajnost? hm...


Super da ste se dogovorili. I meni je tako dolazio isto,brzinski.

----------


## Kadauna

> da i dr P. mi je rekao da tamo mogu izvaditi...ali kad sam došla tamo nisu htijeli nego su me poslali na nuklearnu, a na nuklearnoj su prvo rekli da oni ni neznaju šta je AMH, a onda su zvali , provjeravali, i samo mi rekli da oni to ne rade, da se to radi u ZG, i kao šta će mi to..to uopće nije važno...na kraju su mi samo izvadili krv za hormone 3 d.c...
> grozni suuuuuu....


evo ovdje cu nalijepiti nesto sto sam neki dan vec napisala, mozda je vama koji ste blizu granice ovo opcija, u Novom Sadu se vadi AMH za stvarno relativno sitan iznos u privatnom laboratoriju: 




> *netko je neki dan pitao, dakle AMH se u N. Sadu vadi u 
> **MEDLAB LABORATORIJA*
> Ilije Ognjanovića 1
> 21000 NOVI SAD
>  +381 21 6622 322
> 
> za ca. 20 EUR, takvu sam informaciju dobila i za Beograd.
> 
> Po cjenovniku rekla bih da i rade Inhibin B: 
> http://www.medlab.rs/wp-content/cenovnik%20net.pdf

----------


## ivana101

> Ovo je strašno... dobro da sam se raspitala prije nego što sam krenila u mpo vode!
> Mi smo se odmah odlučili za VV i nisam požalila 30.04. bila na prvom pregledu, obavila tamo sve pretrage jer oni nepriznaju ničije nalaze osim svojih. Svi su jako ljubazni, stručni i sve to tamo ide relativno brzo. Mi smo u postupku ovaj mj....




Bravo za vas  :Klap: . Imam prijateljicu koja je u 4 mj.bila kod njih u postupku i uspjelo je od prve!!!!! Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

ivana, čestitamo tvojoj prijateljici.  :Smile:  divno je ostati trudna iz pvog mpo pokušaja. 
nisam samo razumjela, je li tvoja prijateljica ostala trudna u Osijeku ili na Vuku Vrhovcu?

----------


## mari mar

> Razgovarala sam s predstojnikom klinike, kaže on meni ma gospođo nema nikakvih problema samo vi dođite biti će dr. Vlahović on Vam isto to sve radi... I ja naravno dođem Vlahović ima slobodan dan kao i dr. P a dr. Š je na godišnjem... ma mislim dakle... i naravno rekoh pošaljite nekoga da napravi UZV i dođe nekakav dr. Petrović ... eee prestrašno.... šta god sam mu rekla kaže on ne zanima me... bio je jako bezobrazan i rekao mi nek budem sretna da mi ima tko i napraviti ultrazvuk ... ljudi moji ja sebe sama vodim... bockam se i tako... kako sam krenula još ću si sama i vaditi j.s. ma prestrašno


STRAŠNO!!!!!!!!!!  :gaah:  :gaah:  :gaah: 
......bježite žene iz kbo!! :bye:

----------


## saan

> Bravo za vas . Imam prijateljicu koja je u 4 mj.bila kod njih u postupku i uspjelo je od prve!!!!! Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala ti od  :Heart:  Nadam se najboljem :Grin:  Javim kako je sve prošlo...

----------


## Marnel

:Cool:  Evo da vas obavijestim UZV napravljen danas... Shema do četvrtka napravljena.. pa onda opet idem na UZV i tada će mi uvesti menopure... to još nisam koristila... ma samo nek sve bude ok...  :Wink:

----------


## saan

> Evo da vas obavijestim UZV napravljen danas... Shema do četvrtka napravljena.. pa onda opet idem na UZV i tada će mi uvesti menopure... to još nisam koristila... ma samo nek sve bude ok...


Ajd super... barem nešto, držim fige za dalje!

----------


## Marnel

Hvala....  :Smile:  izvještavati ću Vas o stanju ....  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ivana101

> ivana, čestitamo tvojoj prijateljici.  divno je ostati trudna iz pvog mpo pokušaja. 
> nisam samo razumjela, je li tvoja prijateljica ostala trudna u Osijeku ili na Vuku Vrhovcu?




Na VV od prve i mislim da još nije svjesna (hvala Bogu da nije morala prolaziti ono što je većina nas)!

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo da vas obavijestim UZV napravljen danas... Shema do četvrtka napravljena.. pa onda opet idem na UZV i tada će mi uvesti menopure... to još nisam koristila... ma samo nek sve bude ok...



pa šta kažu, ,koliko folikula vide? kakav je razvoj?

----------


## Inesz

> Na VV od prve i mislim da još nije svjesna (hvala Bogu da nije morala prolaziti ono što je većina nas)!


hvala.

baš sam pomislila-evo trudnoće iz KBO, kad tamo opet ništ.  :Sad: 

znate li za koju trudoću iz KBO u zdanju godinu ili dvije?

----------


## saan

> hvala.
> 
> baš sam pomislila-evo trudnoće iz KBO, kad tamo opet ništ. 
> 
> znate li za koju trudoću iz KBO u zdanju godinu ili dvije?


da ne duljim... Evo ti br. od VV nazovi prvi dan ciklusa:01/235-3907,Traži da te naruče kod dr.Alebića.Oni te naruče za 8 dan ciklusa. Ako te zanima još neki detalj slobodo mi se obrati :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

> pa šta kažu, ,koliko folikula vide? kakav je razvoj?


Ovako: L= 6 a D=4  razvoj je malo slabiji na desnom jajniku... ali kaže dr. P da je to sve ok...  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

Marnel neka bude dobitan postupak! Sretno!

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel neka bude dobitan postupak! Sretno!


Hvala od  :Heart:   ...

----------


## Bea

Marnel sretno. :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Marnel,
samo 2 folikula u stimuliranom postupku ?  :Sad:  koji je to dan stimulacije? koliko ljekova primaš dnevno?

~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Inesz, mislim da je 6 na jednom, a 4 na drugom jajniku  :Wink:

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel,
> samo 2 folikula u stimuliranom postupku ?  koji je to dan stimulacije? koliko ljekova primaš dnevno?
> 
> ~~~~~


ne nego 6 na jednom, a 4 na drugom jajniku... dobro ti Snekica kaže.... danas je 9 dan stimulacije... sutra idem na UZV da vidimo napredak.. primam decapeptil ujutro i 3 gonala posljepodne...  :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel sretno.


Hvala....  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

to je tako kad se noću budim 5 puta

 :Smile: 
marnel, sretno!

----------


## Marnel

> to je tako kad se noću budim 5 puta
> 
> 
> marnel, sretno!


Hvala.....  :Grin:

----------


## tina2701

Marnel... :fige: 

u inat ovom "kaos postupku" ima da ostaneš trudna  :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Marnel za dobar završetak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bea

Evo 16 dan ankon ET spoting, tako da ništa ni ovaj put  :Sad:  . Test za trudnoću neg. ,betu nisam išla vaditi, jer nemam snage.
Svima u postupcima sretno. :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

bea zao mi je! drzi se! 
odmori malo i u nove pobjede  :Kiss:

----------


## Marnel

Hvala Vam svima.... danas mi uveli Menopur... ima 11 j.s. u ponedjeljak je vađenje .... za sada sve ok....  Bea, žao mi je  :Sad:  drži se... sad se dobro odmori i kako kaže Sanda u nove pobjede...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Marnel sretno i samo jedna mala opaska imaš 11 folikula a za j.s. češ znati tek nakon punkcije, ponekad ta računica zna prevariti tj. broj folikula nije jednak broju stanica

----------


## sanda1977

marnel sretno! 
dobro kaze Mala Mimi,ali neka sve budu pune js! 
posto ne mngu na temu mpo trudnoca,ne znam sta se bas desava ali sam cula da je malama rodila,pa joj cestitam od srca! 
a ostalima zelim PUNO srece i uspjesne postupke!
mal mimi kako posteljica? da li se podigla? moja je. sprijeda je. 
bas mi zao sto ne mogu otvoriti zadnju stranu teme mpo trudnoca. ne znam koji je vrag.

----------


## sanda1977

ej trebam te nesto pitati,a ne znam kako preko móba póslati poruku. javi mi se na pp. hvala

----------


## sanda1977

o svasta,nesto sam smrdala. sorry. post je namjenjen za bubili

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel sretno i samo jedna mala opaska imaš 11 folikula a za j.s. češ znati tek nakon punkcije, ponekad ta računica zna prevariti tj. broj folikula nije jednak broju stanica


Oooo znam ja to itekako... od prošlih 7 samo su 3 bila kako treba....  :Wink:  sad ih je 11 pa se nadam da ih je bar 5 upotrebljivo...  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Evo 16 dan ankon ET spoting, tako da ništa ni ovaj put  . Test za trudnoću neg. ,betu nisam išla vaditi, jer nemam snage.
> Svima u postupcima sretno.


Ako ti ne krene M do sutra, vadi betu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> marnel sretno! 
> dobro kaze Mala Mimi,ali neka sve budu pune js! 
> posto ne mngu na temu mpo trudnoca,ne znam sta se bas desava ali sam cula da je malama rodila,pa joj cestitam od srca! 
> a ostalima zelim PUNO srece i uspjesne postupke!
> mal mimi kako posteljica? da li se podigla? moja je. sprijeda je. 
> bas mi zao sto ne mogu otvoriti zadnju stranu teme mpo trudnoca. ne znam koji je vrag.


Dobro je podigla se već dosta, moja je straga

----------


## sanda1977

Marnek javi kako je proslo <3

----------


## Marnel

Evo da se i ja napokon javim... malo sam u gužvi zadnjih dana... dakle ovako... izvađeno je 7 j.s. jutros su me zvali da mi jave da se 4 oplodilo i da dođem na transfer u petak... stoga držite mi fige....  :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

marnel sretno! neka bude dobitan ovaj postupak!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sretno Marnel

----------


## Bea

Sretno i drži se. :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

bubili ajd mi molim te preporuci dobrog/dobru dr-a na ginekologiji. koji radi u trudnickoj ambulanti. mozes i na pp. hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

Hvala Vam svima....  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

Marnel kako je prošao transfer?  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Marnel

Od 4 oplođene samo 2 su se razvile kako treba.... obje su jutros vraćene.... sad čekamo do 28.06. i vadim betu.... jedino što nema zaliha ali nada umire zadnja ....  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

marnel evo saljem ti malo trudnicke prasine. nek se lijepo prime za mamicu i da nam popravis prosijek u KBO-u

----------


## Marnel

Hvala od  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Marnel drzimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel drzimo fige


 :Coffee:  hvala... evo ja laganica... po kući sam ovaj vikend... baš se tetošim...  :Smile:

----------


## simar

znate li kad je dr P na godišnjem...hoće ovaj tj biti tamo?

----------


## Marnel

ja pojma nemam... bio je na godišnjem od kraja 5 mj do 11. 06 i rekao je da će opet ići... ali ne znam kada... možda ti druge mogu pomoći...

----------


## Kadauna

Marnel, Bea, naravno i ostale cure, ako već niste, ajte se upišite ovdje: 
_da i ovdje dignem, please cure ako se još niste upisali, molim Vas da  upišete svoje stimulacije, broj dobivenih jajnih stanica, embrija,  smrzlića i to na ovom linku: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

HVALA!_

----------


## Marnel

Upisala....  :Embarassed:  ali nisam dobro upisala prvi puta pa od mene ima 2 posta....

----------


## Thisted

Nazovi 512307 , dobices informaciju od sestre na recepciji

----------


## Marnel

Zar se u KBO ništa ne dešava? Otkako sam se ja premjestila na drugu temu ovdje sve utihnulo...  beta je za 2 dana.. al ne očekujem ništa.... 2 testa su negativna... više ništa ne očekujem i službeno sam završila s KBo zauvijek.... svima Vama ostalima sretno...

----------


## sanda1977

Marnel drzim fige da ipak beta bude pozitivna. pusti testove.

----------


## Thisted

Trenutno se ne desava, vreme je godisnjih odmora . 
A ima nas puno koji ne pisemo svoja iskustva.

----------


## Marnel

A zašto ne pišete o svojim iskustvima.... ovdje smo svi pod nickom.... i svi smo tu baš iz tih razloga, da podijelimo iskustva i pomognemo jedni drugima, stoga ne vidim potrebu za takvom tajnovitošću...

----------


## Thisted

Nije u pitanju nikakva tajnovitost !!!
Ne pisem o svojim iskustvima zato sto se razlikuju od vasih.
I ne bih zelela nikog da uvredim svojim komentarima. 
Bez obzira na moj neuspesni IVF prezadovoljna sam sa bilogom i svojim doktorom.

----------


## Marnel

Pa baš iz tog razloga što imaš ( kako ti kažeš ) drugačija iskustva, trebala bi ih podijeliti to s ostalima... možda iz toga netko nešto nauči... a ovaj dio ( uvrijedim s komentarima ) ne razumijem... zaista... zašto bi se netko uvrijedio... Ja sam isto jako zadovoljna sa svojim doktorom... biologinjica je uvijek bila korektna prema meni... iako sam o njoj čula svašta... no tko sam ja da o njima sudim... nekome valjaju, nekom ne... pa nismo svi isti...

----------


## Marnel

Uostalom svi kažu kako treba bježati iz KBO ja ću ti osobno reći da sam tamo upoznala parove koji su pobjegli iz VV i došli u KBO ... nekome negdje valja...

----------


## sanda1977

treba pisati o iskustvima,pa za to i je ovaj forum. ja osobno nisam zadovoljna bila u kbo-u i otisla na vv. i od prve mi je uspjelo. danas sam bila na ctg-u i dosao je jedan hitan slucaj,zena i sestra je trazila i molila dr da dodje neko zenu pregledati. od 8 dr ni jedan se nijja e udostojio sici dolje i raditi svoj posao. dok sestra nije pukla i napravila reda.

----------


## sanda1977

generalno u kbo treba cvrsta ruka. ja sam danas trebala biti pregledana,ali nisam. pocela sam se otvarati i imam kontrakcije. svaka dva dana sam isla na kontrolu. napisala tam nesto kao da me pregledala i otisla na pauzu. nije mi se dalo raspravljati,nego otisla kuci. ma cast izuzecima,ali tamo neki dr nisu ni za k! da ne imenujem.

----------


## Kadauna

jos jednom cu ovdje napisati, Osijek i medju kolegama biolozima i lijecnicma - humanim reproduktivcima - prati jako los glas i navodno imaju najnizu stopu uspjesnosti u cijeloj Hrvatskoj. 

E sad, meni bi to bio dovoljan razlog da odem iz KBO (naravno ukoliko si mozemo organizirati postupke u gradovima koji su nekoliko stotina km udaljeni), drugima nije dovoljan razlog za otici  .................... 

No ako sto imate pisati o postupcima u Osijeku, pisite..... bitno je!

----------


## sanda1977

slazem se s Kadaunom.

----------


## Bea

Mislim da većina ostaje u KBO iz finacijskih razloga, ali i mnogima poslodavci nemaju razumijevanja za izostanke s posla. Osobno mislim da su to glavni razlozi, jer tko bi bio lud i nepoželio si bolnice i privatne klinike s boljim uspjehom, bez čekanja.

----------


## jelena..

zna li netko da li se trenutno moze radit spermogram u kbo?

----------


## sanda1977

> zna li netko da li se trenutno moze radit spermogram u kbo?


pa ako nisu na go,trebalo bi se moci.

----------


## nova21

tko je išao na hsg u osijeku. molim iskustva?

----------


## saan

Nova21 ja sam bila još prije par god.  Radio mi je dr.  šJovanovic.  Mislim da ti je to bolje napraviti u bolnici nego kod matkovića. Zato što matković ti može samo napraviti pretragu odnosno pustiti onu tekućinu da se vidi prohodnost jajovoda, a ako su oni npr.  Zacepljrni on ti tu nemože pomoći. U bolnici ti to ide laparoskopski i pod općom anestezijom i odmah ti pregledaju sve..

----------


## saan

Sorry pišem s moba pa ako ima koja greška..

----------


## nova21

Evo da vam javim da se hsg ne radi u bolnici osijek niti u našicama, najbliža bolnica koja radi hsg je u vinkovcima a matković traži 1200 kn. Ako netkome bude trebalo da zna.

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo da vam javim da se hsg ne radi u bolnici osijek niti u našicama, najbliža bolnica koja radi hsg je u vinkovcima a matković traži 1200 kn. Ako netkome bude trebalo da zna.


ma glupost živa! ja radila hsg u vinkovačkoj bolnici na uputnicu! radio mi dr Juzbašić!
i to laparaskopski...tako da se može na uputnicu. samo treba znati tražiti i imati dobrog ginekologa koji će ti je napisati

----------


## nova21

a kada si ti radila, ja moram sutra nazvat da dogovorim ttermin i nenam na koji način će radit hsg. naravnno da ću preko uputnice, nisam luda da dam 1200 kn, zato ću i ići u vinkovce pošto bliže niko ne  radi

----------


## sanda1977

> a kada si ti radila, ja moram sutra nazvat da dogovorim ttermin i nenam na koji način će radit hsg. naravnno da ću preko uputnice, nisam luda da dam 1200 kn, zato ću i ići u vinkovce pošto bliže niko ne  radi


ja sam radila 2006,ali ništa se nije promijenilo! traži dr Juzbašića...on je odličan i sve će ti objasniti...tako da nemoj davati novac bzvz...

----------


## saan

Nova 21 ako budeš išla u vk. Mislim da imaš pravo na putni trošak.. Raspitati se. Sretno :Wink:

----------


## Bea

nakon odmora, moram se naručiti kod dr. P u KBO. Šta se dešava i šta ima novoga?

----------


## simar

ja sam naručena za 03.09. u 8 ujutro...nakon 4 i pol mjeseci odmora sve iz početka...grrr   :Sad:

----------


## saan

Simar....  Sretno :Smile:  držim fige

----------


## Bea

simar šta je bilo? šta će se događati s obzirom na najavu štrajka?

----------


## sanda1977

> nakon odmora, moram se naručiti kod dr. P u KBO. Šta se dešava i šta ima novoga?


sretno curke.....iz pouzdanih izvora znam da je stanje jako loše...viđala sam dr P po bolnici jer sam ležala na patologiji tamo....osim što je mene špijunirao šta radim hehehe...

----------


## simar

bila sam naručena 03.09 ali doktora P nije bilo, a nitko mi se to nije udostoio javiti tako da sam bzvz dolazila...a baš iz toga razloga sam se naručila jer sam ga tražila 2-3 puta i nije ga bilo i onda zamolim da me naruče kad će biti tamo...čekam 4 mj na pregled i njega nema...ljuta sam uffff
ff

----------


## Bea

Razumijem te istu stvar prošla prije par mjeseci, nisam iz Osijeka i nitko se nije udostojio javiti.

----------


## tinika2

Ja zvala prošli tjedan da se naručim, kažu deveti mjesec popunjen, a za deseti nemaju raspored. Idem kod dr. Šijanovića. Pitam ja njih kada da zovem, a sestra mi kaže krajem mjeseca.....difno  :Smile:  Ja sam tek krenula o ove vode i još sam uvijek puna optimizma, za sada...... :fige:

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja zvala prošli tjedan da se naručim, kažu deveti mjesec popunjen, a za deseti nemaju raspored. Idem kod dr. Šijanovića. Pitam ja njih kada da zovem, a sestra mi kaže krajem mjeseca.....difno  Ja sam tek krenula o ove vode i još sam uvijek puna optimizma, za sada......


ako želiš i dalje ostati puna optimizma moja preporuka je da odeš dalje u zagreb....govorim ti iz iskustva

----------


## simar

tako sam i ja krenila puna optimizma i ushićenja i živciralo me što ništa dobro nikada nisam čula ni pročitala o KBO, a onda sam i sama svašta doživjela, tako da savjetujem ti da se naoružaš strpljenjem i pustiš da sve polako teče...pa onda vidiš kako i šta dalje

----------


## Krtica

Moje iskustvo govori da bježite iz Osijeka. Čim se sjetim kako sam gubila vrijeme naživciram se. Dobijem terapiju klomifenom, trebam na uzv.... 7dc i na kraju me nitko ne pogleda jer dr je na godišnjem, drugi zazuet... ma grrrrrrrr. Što bi bilo da se pripremam za ivf..... Nemam riječi.

----------


## tinika2

Ne mogu a da se ne nasmijem  :Laughing: , jer sam se ja iz Zagreba preselila u Baranju, a kako vidim opet ću morati put pod noge i u rodni grad......

----------


## Bea

Samo da javim, da dr. P ne radi ambulantu do kraja 10. mjeseca. Takvu informaciju sam dobila od cure koja ima lijekve treba krenuti u postupak, kontaktirala ga je, a on joj je odgovorio da će raditi ambulantu prijepodne tek na kraju 10. meseca. Šta reći. Zatvoriti odjel za humanu reprodukciju u Osijeku, olaškali bi nam svima.

----------


## Kadauna

> Samo da javim, da dr. P ne radi ambulantu do kraja 10. mjeseca. Takvu informaciju sam dobila od cure koja ima lijekve treba krenuti u postupak, kontaktirala ga je, a on joj je odgovorio da će raditi ambulantu prijepodne tek na kraju 10. meseca. Šta reći. Zatvoriti odjel za humanu reprodukciju u Osijeku, olaškali bi nam svima.


Bea, baš mi je žao, ali ovo što si napisala - zatvoriti MPO odjel u Osijeku, ne samo zbog ne-rada nego i ono što rade navodno rade jako loše i navodno im je najslabija karika biologica!
I dalje se ponavljam Bea, odi čim prije iz OS a mogla bi svoja iskustva s OS i poslati na Ministarstvo, vjerujem iskreno da njima nije u interesu da se tako slabo radi u OS.

----------


## Bea

Kaduna, pisala sam ministarstvu, ali ništa od toga. Ministar vidi statistiku opet ništa. Moj slučaj s lijekovima također sam bila prijavila opet ništa. Iskreno izgubila sam nadu i vjeru u sustav kojem si samo broj, a ponekad ni to.

----------


## simar

zna li tko radi li doktor popović...šta se događa? nepada mi napamet naručivat se u ambulantu jer su me već par puta zeznili, tako da sam ga mislila ovak uhvatit...ako tko zna kada kada je tamo??

----------


## Bea

simar, probaj putem mob. dogovoriti se s njim. koliko znam on nema pojma kada radi, jer tek kada dođe kažu mu šta radi taj dan, a ponekad ga pošalju kući. Mislim da se nešto treba poduzeti, ili neka zatvore taj odjel humane reprodukcije kada se ništa neradi i nas prestanu zavlačiti. Ljuta sam kao i ti na cjelokupnu situaciju u KBC Osijek. :Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

Cure, sve je ovo u Vašim rukama, pišite na institucije, nešto se u OS mora poduzeti!

----------


## simar

javila sam se doktoru u petak popodne...kaže da je kaos kod njih, da nema uopće rasporeda i da gotovo nikad nezna kad radi... rekao mi je da dođem u sri ili čet u 7 i 15 pa pretpostavljam da je tad noćna pa će me pregledati i da vidimo što dalje. Eto ako ga još tko treba da zna

----------


## Noemi

Cure bježite dalje od tzv. odjela "humane reprodukcije" u Os . To sto se tamo radi odnosno ne radi je žalosno,neprofesionalno i nadasve mučno za prolaziti. Imate izbora,a Os to sigurno nije ni zbog uspješnosti ni zbog humanosti -počevši od sestre iza stakla gdje predajete uputnice,preko hodnika, prvog kata i nadasve neprofesionalno nesposobne biologinje...pa sve do doktora koji tobože ne znaju raspored kad rade i tako...prestrasno :Sad:  toliko tužnih priča a godinama koliko postoji odjel tek pokoja uspješna inseminacija...

----------


## Inesz

cure, pišite inspekciji ministarstva zdravstva.

----------


## sanda1977

> Cure bježite dalje od tzv. odjela "humane reprodukcije" u Os . To sto se tamo radi odnosno ne radi je žalosno,neprofesionalno i nadasve mučno za prolaziti. Imate izbora,a Os to sigurno nije ni zbog uspješnosti ni zbog humanosti -počevši od sestre iza stakla gdje predajete uputnice,preko hodnika, prvog kata i nadasve neprofesionalno nesposobne biologinje...pa sve do doktora koji tobože ne znaju raspored kad rade i tako...prestrasno toliko tužnih priča a godinama koliko postoji odjel tek pokoja uspješna inseminacija...


možda da se okupe cure iz osijeka i nešto se poduzme...jer sam ležala tamo i vidjela sam šta se događa,odnosno ne događa....pa i preko medija

----------


## mari mar

Bježite iz tog kaosa!!!  :ulje:

----------


## marija111

utorkom radi ambulantu..... ja i ostale  s foruma kao da smo isle kod dva različita dr popovica. uvijek je bio prisutan za sve što je trebao odraditi... čekam  betu 5.11. i super sam zadovoljna s ponasenjem svih. iznenadila sam se kako su bili pazljivi kod punkcije , transfera......

----------


## Thisted

I ja imam slična iskustva sa marijom 111

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno!
Možete li nam još nešto napisati o lijepim iskustvima u KB Osijek?

U mpo-svijetu, najljepše je iskustvo trudnoća i sretan porod. Ima li mpo trudnoća u KB Osijek?

----------


## frka

cure, džaba vam pažljivost i nježnost ili što već kada rezultata nema. činjenica je da Osijek ima daleko najslabije rezultate u Hrvatskoj i svima koji trebaju više od inseminacije bilo bi pametno bježati.

----------


## saan

Potpisujem frku!
Marija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu molim te javi rezultat.
Sretno

----------


## sanda1977

> cure, džaba vam pažljivost i nježnost ili što već kada rezultata nema. činjenica je da Osijek ima daleko najslabije rezultate u Hrvatskoj i svima koji trebaju više od inseminacije bilo bi pametno bježati.


potpisujem!

----------


## slavonika

> cure, džaba vam pažljivost i nježnost ili što već kada rezultata nema. činjenica je da Osijek ima daleko najslabije rezultate u Hrvatskoj i svima koji trebaju više od inseminacije bilo bi pametno bježati.


ajoj šteta da mi slavonci moramo za Zg

----------


## tina2701

meni je dr P baš ok....i danas sam u kontaktu s njim ako trebam nešto pitati...čuli smo se i kad sam rodila (u drugoj bolnici)

i sad sam planirala skupit nove nalaze i u 9 mj krenuti opet kod njega...al sam ostala trudna prirodno....

----------


## Inesz

Tina, čestitam!
Sretno dalje.
~~~~~

Prva trudnoća je bila  nakon AIH? 

Da, o tome pričamo, u KB Osijek dogodi se pokoja trudnoća iz AIH-a. Ne znam je li se zabilježila koja trudnoća nakon IVF/ICSI u KB Osijek.

----------


## jelena..

Cure iduci ciklus idem prvi put na AIH, trebam predat dokumentaciju.. znate li mozda jel vjencani list moze biti stariji od 6 mjeseci?

----------


## mari mar

> Cure iduci ciklus idem prvi put na AIH, trebam predat dokumentaciju.. znate li mozda jel vjencani list moze biti stariji od 6 mjeseci?


da može. ...i sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Živim kraj KBO 400m i žalosno je što moram voziti prema 280km udaljenom Zagrebu više puta tjedno kako bi osjetila ljudskost i humanost

----------


## tina2701

> Tina, čestitam!
> Sretno dalje.
> ~~~~~
> 
> Prva trudnoća je bila  nakon AIH? 
> 
> Da, o tome pričamo, u KB Osijek dogodi se pokoja trudnoća iz AIH-a. Ne znam je li se zabilježila koja trudnoća nakon IVF/ICSI u KB Osijek.


da...iz AIh-a...

sad guramo prirodnu trudnoću..nadam se sa srećom do kraja...

----------


## Kadauna

> Živim kraj KBO 400m i žalosno je što moram voziti prema 280km udaljenom Zagrebu više puta tjedno kako bi osjetila ljudskost i humanost


cure drage moje, ajte progovorite bar ovdje otvoreno, što točno ne štima s Osijekom, kakva su Krtice tvoja bila iskustva?
Ako si ranije napisala a ja u svojoj brzini nisam vidjela, oprosti!

----------


## tina2005

..ja idem kod dr.Popovica i super sam zadovoljna !!!: :Very Happy:

----------


## tina2005

hej...i ja sam takoder zadovoljna sa svima..ja cekam beru 21.11.. :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

[QUOTE=tina2005;2514931]hej...i ja sam takoder zadovoljna sa svima..ja ceka :Klap:

----------


## sanda1977

> hej...i ja sam takoder zadovoljna sa svima..ja cekam beru 21.11..


eh i ja sam bila s njime zadovoljna ali ipak sam morala za zg! rezultat se vidi u avataru.........rijeći sa humane kad sam pitala kako ide-katasrofa....

----------


## tina2005

[QUOTE=sanda1977;2515072]


> hej...i ja sam takoder zadovoljna sa svima..ja ceka


hejjj..kada vadis betu??  :Grin:

----------


## tina2005

...ja sam imala prvi ISCI 6.11. i sada sam u cekanju.... :Very Happy: .....

----------


## tina2005

sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tina2005

cure,ima li koja da je trenutno kod dr.Popovica??

----------


## mare77

pozz cure!!  ima li koja od vas s područja Osijeka da je bila ili se sprema u Prag...imama nekoliko pitanja???

----------


## tina2005

> pozz cure!!  ima li koja od vas s područja Osijeka da je bila ili se sprema u Prag...imama nekoliko pitanja???


hejjj..jel nisi zadovoljna sa Osijekom??

----------


## jelena..

> cure,ima li koja da je trenutno kod dr.Popovica??


ja sam kod dr Popovica

----------


## tina2005

cure..ja sam procurila..nista od ovog puta :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## saan

Tina... Grlim :Sad: 
Drži se!

----------


## tina2005

hvala saanu prvom mjesecu 2014. gpd..krecem ponovo...ali u prirodnom ciklusu

----------


## tinika2

tina2005 kod kojeg si doktora? ja sam kod dr.Šijanovića i u prvom mjesecu idem na IVF........

----------


## grožđica

zanima me da li u kb os rade icsi metodu?ako netko zna ,neka mi odgovori.hvala

----------


## Kadauna

> zanima me da li u kb os rade icsi metodu?ako netko zna ,neka mi odgovori.hvala


rade, imaju aparaturu i biologica je dobila instrukcije/trening kako se to radi, ali bih ti iskreno savjetovala da potražiš pomoć u Zagrebu, jer Osijek ima lošu reputaciju i nema forumske trudnoće iz IVF/ICS-ia još od davne 2008 ili 2009. godine.

----------


## saan

Ja iz pouzdanih izvora znam da dotična biologinja to nezna raditi! 
Žali bože aparature i novaca koji se tamo troše,a rezultat nula.
Nije mi samo jasno da to godinama prolazi bez sankcije.

----------


## sanda1977

> zanima me da li u kb os rade icsi metodu?ako netko zna ,neka mi odgovori.hvala


da,rade ICSI ali...biologinja je obićna profesorica na fakultetu i žali bože mojih js kad su došle u njezine ruke.

----------


## saan

Jel moguće da još nije ni kvalificirana za ono što radi??? Profesorica biologije??
Ako je to istina... To je prestrašeno, nemam riječi

----------


## sanda1977

> Jel moguće da još nije ni kvalificirana za ono što radi??? Profesorica biologije??
> Ako je to istina... To je prestrašeno, nemam riječi


ma tko će je znati.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## grožđica

hvala curke na odgovoru.pozdrav

----------


## BHany

*Drage Osječanke i Osječani,

*vaša tema nema puno stranica te vam zbog toga, za sada neću ovu zatvarati i otvarati novu, ali ću vas podsjetiti da i vi ovdje, kao i na drugim temama, obratite pozornost* da budete informativni i da dijelite osobito korisne informacije. U skladu s pravilima i u duhu reorganizacije ovog našeg pdf-a, molim vas da ne vibrate i ne chatate jer ćemo to automastki prebacivati na Odbrojavanje. Za sve vaše dobre želje i praćenje postupaka...tu je upravo Odbrojavanje*  :Smile: 

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## simar

...cure šta ima????  jel se događa šta ?

----------


## Krtica

Bok tinika.  Ja sam Osječanka i liječim neplodnost u Zg, Vinogradskoj. Do ivf još nisam stigla, imamo u planu još jednu inseminaciju. Vidim da si pikalica. Kakva je situacija u Osijeku? Živim blizu bolnice, nema baš informacija pa te molim da mi napišeš jel gužva, kakva je uspješnost jer puno cura pljuje po Osijeku. Jel se dugo čeka na folikulometrijama? Ja bi ih možda i privatno odrađivala kako ne bi izostajala s posla. Jel to moguće? Tko te vodi u postupku? 
Sretnoooo
Hvala

----------


## slavonika

Pozz cure,dali se hormoni još uvijek vade u podrumu,koliko se čeka nalaz?

----------


## sanda1977

> Pozz cure,dali se hormoni još uvijek vade u podrumu,koliko se čeka nalaz?


da rade,za sat bude gotov. ali to samo estradiol. a kad radiš komplet hormone rade se na nuklearnoj.

----------


## slavonika

vadila sam prije par god komplet hormone (na nuklearnoj) ali se ne sjećam koliko smo ih čekali a nadam se da će doći za mj dana pošto idemo na VV krajem 2 mj :/

----------


## nova21

zašto bi onda vadila u osijeku hormone, svejedno ti ne priznaju nalaze morat ćeš tamo vadit hormone ponovo i muž radit spermiogram

----------


## slavonika

> zašto bi onda vadila u osijeku hormone, svejedno ti ne priznaju nalaze morat ćeš tamo vadit hormone ponovo i muž radit spermiogram


znam za muža da samo njihov nalaz priznaju,poznanica ide kod dr alebića i rekla je da je priznao nalaze iz os (njezine) pa sad ti znaj,ipak je udaljenost do zg 300 km :/

----------


## nova21

neznam, meni nije htio uopće pogledat nalaze koje sam imala, tamo sam vadila hormone

----------


## slavonika

gle nemam pojma,nova sam u svemu,neznam više ni kako se zovem. ja ću povaditi nalaze pa kako bude

----------


## nova21

Kako želiš, nadam se da ćeš uspjeti tako

----------


## tinika2

Krtica bok, kod mene je situacija obrnuta, ja sam Zagrepčanka,a vodim neplodnost u Osijeku  :Laughing:  . S obzirom na godine i moj PCOS i svašta nešta dr.Šijanović mi je odmah preporučio IVF. Ovo mi je prvi i ovih dana, nadam se, trebala bi početi sa injekcijama. Ne mogu ti reći ništa puno o uspješnosti, jer iskreno nisam se ni raspitivala, znam vjerojatno koliko i ti, sve sa foruma......vidjet ćemo kako će se stvari odvijati...javim se....želim ti puno sreće...... :fige:

----------


## amazonka

Tinika, oprosti što upadam ovako.
Kako to da si ostala na Osijeku i kakva ti je dijagnoza?

----------


## tinika2

Doselila se prije par godina kod muža pa krenuli ovdje u MPO vode, dijagnoza mi je PCOS, ženska neplodnost povezana s anovulacijom, a kod dragog blaža oligospermia. Kao i svi nadam se najboljem, ako ne odoh i ja u rodni grad  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

tinika,
koliko godina imaš?

----------


## tinika2

Inesz, imam 37 godina, nije da sam rosa, ali ne dam se....... :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Tinika,
puno je to godina općenito za reprodukciju, posbno puno godina da bi vrijeme gubila u Osijeku.

Topao savjet: idi u Zg.

----------


## amazonka

Tinika, pridružujem se savjetima: mislim da je Osijek s obzirom na rezultate za tvoje godine gubitak vremena
37 godina nije malo, vrijeme brzo prođe
možda ne bi bilo zgorega da ipak probaš i u Zagreb

ovdje je dosta cura koje su to u konačnici napravile

----------


## tinika2

Ma sve ja to znam, i hvala na savjetu, ali rekoh, ajde prvi puta ću ovdje pa krećem u Zgb. Ako sam do sada čekala tih par mjeseci me neće pokolebati (valjda).  :Grin:  I naravno da mi menga kasni, zašto ne bi? Sva sretna vesela prošlih mjeseci dolazi kao urica, a sad vidi je, u biti ne vidi je  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Uffffffffff

----------


## philipa

Glavom bez obzira iz Osijeka  :Shock:  !!!

----------


## saan

Potpisujem cure! Bjezi iz Osijeka

----------


## simar

cure ima li koja trenutno kod dr. Popovića? da li je on tamo? ne odg na poruke! help

----------


## jo1974

Cure drage trebam jednu uslugu ako je voljan netko od vas mi pomoći,ovo se odnosi na osječanke ,nalazi su mi gotovi na nuklearnoj medicini trebala mi je frendica dići no ona je u brodu,tako da se obraćam vama,ako je netko voljan da ih digne i pošalje na autobus za Sl.brod ja ču šoferu platiti što treba.moj broj mob. 098-503-143,molim vas.

----------


## jo1974

> Cure drage trebam jednu uslugu ako je voljan netko od vas mi pomoći,ovo se odnosi na osječanke ,nalazi su mi gotovi na nuklearnoj medicini trebala mi je frendica dići no ona je u brodu,tako da se obraćam vama,ako je netko voljan da ih digne i pošalje na autobus za Sl.brod ja ču šoferu platiti što treba.moj broj mob. 098-503-143,molim vas.


  Riješeno   :Smile:

----------


## matea0605

lijep pozdrav curke  :Smile:  nova sam ovdje .... mene čeka ivf iduci mjesec nadam se ljekovi su stigli i u međuvremenu dobijem ureplasmu i cistu i sad cekamo da te bestije odu .. dali ima vamo netko ko je uspjeo u kbo?

----------


## milivoj73

ovdje na forumu je zadnji uspješni ivf u kbo bio 2008...

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## simar

ljudi ima li šta novog? Ja u čet imala punkciju, danas vraćena 2 zametka  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Simar sretnoooooo!! Ako ne bude sreće kreni u Zg. Moj prijedlog!!

----------


## nova21

do koliko sati se vadi krv na medicinskoj biokemiji, to je u podrumu ako se ne varam

----------


## simar

Do 10 moraš predati  uputnicu!

----------


## tinika2

Eto da ne kažu da se ništa ne događa, ja sam u ponedjeljak imala punkciju, dobili smo tri jajne stanice i jedna ali vrijedna se oplodila. U četvrtak imam transfer  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  S obzirom da do sada nisam došla ni do jedne jajne stanice, ja sam vrloooooo zadovoljna i s ovim, a dalje je sve u Božjim rukama i mom tijelu.......

----------


## saan

Tinika sretno do neba :Smile:  jos da ti transferiraju tu oplodjenu js kako spada ... E onda mozes reci sad je sve u bozijim rukama i tvome tijelu!

----------


## simar

sretno tinika... meni u nedjelju vraćene dvije...tako da izgleda da se nešto napokon na bolje popravlja.... i da u ovom postupku prezadovoljna i dr.P i sestrama i biologici...samo da sve dobro još završi  :Smile:

----------


## tinika2

saan hvala, dobro malo sam preskočila tu stepenicu ali...... :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## simar

moja beta dns 0.2  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## saan

Simar  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## matea0605

Ja sam prezadovoljna situacijom u kbo  i dr. P. Upoznala sam dosta cura kojima je ivf od prve uspjeo samo sto nisu svi aktivni vamo kao mi  :Smile:  ja sam ,od 6jajnih stanica dobila 4 oplodene  :Smile:  sutra transver  :Smile:  pa cemo vidjet kako i sta dalje  :Smile:  i nakon koliko se vadi Beta ?  :Smile:  lijep pozdrav

----------


## Noemi

Matea od 10zena mjesečno koliko budu u postupku u Osijeku -koliko si ih ti upoznala a da im je uspio IVF iz prvog pokušaja? I pritom da je taj IVF radjen u Osijeku?? Ja to ne vjerujem ni pola % jer iz vrlo pouzdanih i provjerenih izvora znam da ima tek pokoja uspješna inseminacija kod dr.P. ili dr.S. i to je to. Uspješnost IVF/ISCI u Osijeku? presmijesno i za pomisliti ....e da da,zaboravila sam onu uspješnu prvu trudnocu iz IVF-a kada je odjel otvoren,a to dijete sad vec naveliko srednju skolu završava ako ne i fakultet.  U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## Noemi

Matea ,u Osijeku se Beta vadi 14dana poslije transfera,ako si kod dr.P. on ce ti napisati tocno koji je to datum,a ako si kod S. on ce ti kratko napisati kontrola sa nalazom bete za 14dana.

----------


## saan

Potpisujem Noemi.... Daj boze da nas Matea razveseli svojom betom, mislim da bi to bila prva pozitivna beta u ivf postupku u Osijeku od 2008ili09god.
Sretno

----------


## BellaSwan

Pozdrav svima! 
Pročitala sam sve što je napisano u ovoj temi pa se javljam.  :Smile: 

Ugl, imala sam jednu inseminaciju u KBO i to nakon operacije mioma i dvije folikulometrije. Kod dr. Š. sam. Sve je bilo OK do druge folikulometrije i kad se dr. Š. nekud žurio pa nas je odradio kao na traci. Strašno! Ne moram spominjati da mi NITKO nije objasnio postupak inseminacije; nisam znala ni da trebam otići po štopericu. Ništa! Sva sreća pa se ondje našla cura koja je to sve prošla pa mi je objasnila što trebam i kamo trebam. Mislim da ne trebam spominjati kolika je zbrka tamo i da je stvarno šteta što doktori skaču s odjela u ambulantu pa u rađaonicu pa u ambulantu za IVF pa u operacijsku salu i tako...

Vidjet ćemo kako će proći inseminacija...
Za OS smo se odlučili jer nam je najbliže, a i nemamo nekih većih problema...

----------


## innu

Cure i dečki malo vam upadam na temu, ali zanimala bi me jedna info od  vas koje/i ste u tijeku, kako stoje stvari poslije punkcije kod vas, da  li možete nazvati kliniku drugi-treći dan, ili baš morate čekati do  samog dana transfera da znate kakvo je stanje sa vašim embrijima?
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru, i sretno svima u postupcima!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

pozdrav svima, ja sam evo isto nova ovdje kod vas... nakon skoro 2god pokusavanja, 2.9. (iduci utorak) krecem kod dr. popovica, ovo je prvi pregled na koji idem pa me zanima imate li kakvih savjeta, kada je najbolje otici - ranije ujutro ili kasnije? (spremna sam na cekanje i guzvu..) sto mi sve od nalaza i papira treba? trebam li nesto ponijeti i sto mogu ocekivati? nazalost cini mi se da ce taman i M doci pa ne znam koliko je i to problem... ili je mozda prednost? ljudi kazu trebala si se narucit kad nemas M, ali kad ja nikad ne znam kad ce ona doci, a i za ovaj termin sam cekala 3mj  :Sad: 

inace MM je sve ok, ja PCOS i anovulatorni ciklusi
od nalaza imam: spermiogram, nalaze spolnih hormona, nalaz progesterona (kaze dr. da je s time dokazan anovulacijski ciklus), ogtt, nalaze stitnjace (za koju uzmam terapiju)

----------


## Inesz

Ivana, pregled za vrijeme mjesečnice-nije problem. 

Znači, možeš očekivati pregled, razgovor sa doktorom, pripremu plana liječanja. Za tehničke detalje ne znam (ono tipa kad je najbolje doći da se najmanje čeka i drugo).

Predlažem ti da malo pročitap postove na ovoj temi.

Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## ivana.sky

ja 10/87 - 26god
muz 1/86 - 28god 

hvala inesz!!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Ivana, možda se javi koja forumašica koja ide u postupak u Os pa ti dade neke informacije oko tehničkih detalja. Inače, kako vidiš ova tema je skoro neaktivna, najviše zato jer se malo parova liječi tamo.

Raspitaj se kod doktora rade li IVF IVF/ICSI ili samo inseminacije? Ja bih ga i pitala o broju ostvarenih trudnoća u proteklim godinama....

Ma, pročitaj ovu temu i odluči što i kako dalje.


Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam prezadovoljna situacijom u kbo  i dr. P. Upoznala sam dosta cura kojima je ivf od prve uspjeo samo sto nisu svi aktivni vamo kao mi  ja sam ,od 6jajnih stanica dobila 4 oplodene  sutra transver  pa cemo vidjet kako i sta dalje  i nakon koliko se vadi Beta ?  lijep pozdrav


Draga Matea, kako je prošao transfer? Je li postupak bio uspješan? Javi nam se lijepim vijestima...

----------


## ivana.sky

vidim da pise zadnja trudnoca u osijeku 2008,2009... znam par kolegica koje su se lijecile u osijeku i ostale su trudne... samo nisu svi aktivni na internetu toliko, a kamoli na forumu... mi nemamo trenutno mogucnosti negdje dalje otici na lijecenje... probat cemo ovdje, vidit kako ide, nadat se najboljem, ako ne bude islo, onda otici drugdje... ja vjerujem da ce bit sve ok, samo ce trebati puuuno strpljenja i "vucaranja" po ambulantama... znam koji mi je cilj tako da spremna sam na sve!

budem vam se javila dalje sa detaljima i nadam se uskoro dobrim vijestima  :fige:

----------


## saan

Ivana jesu prijateljice bile na inseminaciji ili ivf?
ja imam informaciju da je Osijek i zvanicno dobio 0 uspjesnosti u ivf- icsi postupcima prosle godine... tek poneka uspjesna inseminacija!
svejedno sretno ti.... ali nemoj dugo gubiti vrijeme tu :Sad:

----------


## ivana.sky

a dajem si do kraja iduce godine, to mi je nekako razumno vrijeme s obzirom na godine... sta vi mislite? osim ako ne budem bas ful nezadovoljna

ne znam ni hoce li me odma na postupak neki, i koji, ili ce probat s terapijama... 2 cure kod moje dr. sa dijagnozom PCOS-a, dobile su samo metformine na klinici, nisu jos u postupcima
ne znam ni otprilike koliko vremenski ce to sve trajat i kolike pauze budu izmedju postupaka - toliko sam svega procitala i proucila da sam totalno izgubljena u svim podacima i da imam osjecaj da sto vise saznajem-manje zapravo znam...

od njih 6 koliko znam da su se lijecile u osijeku, 5 imaju djecu: jedna blizance (umjetna- ne znam detaljno postupak), druga dvoje, ostale po jedno - inseminacije... za 6. mogu rec samo da su i ona i muz ok sa nalazima, al jednostavno nisu kompatibilni, nakon 5.god potpomognutih i umjetnih i svega i dalje nemaju djece  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky dosla sam ti odrzati mini predavanje o terminologiji, s najboljom namjerom  :Smile: 
mpo-medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja podrazumijeva aih i ivf postupke. Nekad se za mpo koristio naziv umjetna, ali trudimo se da se taj naziv  "iskorijeniti" jer se smatra uvredljivim - u mpo nema nista umjetno - iako je naravno laksi za izgovoriti od mpo  :Smile: 
Tako nije ivf umjetna, a inseminacija potpomognuta, vec su i ivf i aih umjetne odnosno potpomognute oplodnje.

----------


## saan

Ja sam isto htijela napisati pojasnjenje ali tesko mi je preko moba...
hvala bubekice :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

Hvala curke! Ne bi htjela nikoga povrijediti ni uvrijediti, prvi put sam u tim vodama pa polako ucim tako da je svaka pomoc i ispravka dobrodosla  :Smile: 

Btw. Jel znate od koliko primaju knjizice i jel se prvo javim tam na salter kad dodjem, jelda?  :Unsure:

----------


## ivana.sky

pitanje... kad mi dodje M trebam pocet pit klomifen 3.-7.d.c. ... uputnicu imam ali kad i gdje i kome se javim na ultrazvuk??

----------


## saan

kod kojeg si doktora?
 najbolje ti je nazvati i pitati. Nemogu vjerovati da ti ne pise u ambulantnom listu koji dan sta trebas....

----------


## ivana.sky

dr. popovica
evo rekla mi moja ginekologinja da odmah cim mi zavrsi M odem na uzv u bolnicu pa da pratimo, mislim da ce se taman potrefit kraj M sa mojim terminom kod dr. p 7.10.

----------


## ivana.sky

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii da bi dosla danas a on se izderavo na mene zasto ja nisam dosla 2.d.c. na uzv... na moje nitko mi nista nije reko, kaze on zast nisi pitala... samo ne znam koga da sam pitala osim svoje gin koju sam vidjela i koja mi je rekla da dodjem 7.d.c.. uzas! ko da sam tamo svaki dan pa ja odmah sve moram znat... tesko im lijepo i ljubazno objasnit... pa me pito zasto ja pijem klomifene - a on mi ih prepiso?! kad sam mu pokazala to na nalazu onda prebaci plocu: aha ok, sad vec kad si ih pocela pit onda cemo pokusat nesto?! i ne napravi nista! nego me onda jos poslao gore na odjel kod sestre da pitam za lijek za koji on zna da ga nema i nece ga dobit, da se i ona malo izderava na mene.. sve u svemu predivno jutro. nisu mi napravili uzv!!!?!?!? - a na klomifenima sam... lijeka nema, ako se slucajno stvori do petka (kad su mi kao rekli da dodjem na taj uzv) onda mi mozda napravi inseminaciju,ako ne jebiga mala nisi imala srece.  iako je sestra rekla da bi valjda trebo doc taj neki drugi lijek... iako ja uopce ne znam ni sta je taj lijek... a ne znamo kad ce meni bit O, neka ja pratim lh trakicama ako uspijem posto je pcos i visok lh stalno su pozitivne trakice pa mi je dao br moba da mu javim, ili mozda uspiju vidit u petak na uzv?!?! hvala bogu treca sestra kod koje su me poslali na opet neki treci odjel me posjela i rekla moras ici tu tu i tu tad i tad i nabavi to i to od uputnica i muz ovo i ono. svijetla tocka moga dana!

kata******strofa! zgadio mi se zivot upravo jer sam konacno pravim ocima vidjela kroz sta cu prolazit

----------


## saan

iiiiiiiiiii.... rekla sam ti da neides u Osijek!
zao mi je ali tu se fusari na VELIKO

----------


## mari mar

BJEŽITE IZ KBO!!! --moj iskreni savjet! Svi koji smo prošli kroz kbo znamo da je tamo gorje nego na divljem zapadu!! ivana.sky žao mi je....

----------


## ivana.sky

Proguglala sam: lijek o kojem se radi je stoperica, samo da su mi to bar rekli da znam o cem se radi... i zasto toga nema? Jel nije to onak nest osnovno kod mpo? Bas zalosno...  :Sad:  al dobro kak je-tak je, tu smo gdje jesmo, pokusat cemo sad, pa pokupit prnjice i za zg...

----------


## zdravka82

ivana.sky jesi ih pitala mozes li sama kupiti stopericu? Mozda da se zaletis do bosne ili madjarske? cula sam da su cure isle tamo kupovati neke lijekove... steta da ti propadne AIH zbog toga..

----------


## saan

ivana stoperice nema jer je netko nije narucio na vrijeme... dopustio je da ostane na 0. Aljkavost nista drugo. Zalosno u svakom slucaju

----------


## ivana.sky

Ovitrelle mi je rekla da nema, i da ne znaju ni oce ga biti (ne znam jel to znacilo uopce ikad vise, ili sad ovaj mjesec, ili sta god im je to znacilo)  :Confused: 
a neke brevactide ce dobit... odmah pitanje... sta je to?? znam da su ampule neke, ali jel to djeluje isto kao stoperica ili je to nesto sasvim drugacije?  :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

Ovitrelle i brevactide su oboje stoperica.

----------


## Nadica

ivana.sky bježi iz Osijeka! I ja sam tamo išla 3 inseminacije i 1 ivf. Naravno, neuspješno! Prošla što i ti, nema lijeka jer je subota, izvikali se, muž mi poludio na njih sve! Sad sam u Zg kod dr.L. OK, ni tu nema za sada lijepih novosti, al barem su ljubazni, savjetuju, možeš zvati kad god želiš i naravno daju sve od sebe da dovedu do sretnog kraja (ok, platiš to sve, al vrijedi!!!!).

----------


## ivana.sky

ma rado bi ja odmah u auto i za zg, al nije to tako jednostavno bas... sta s poslom? gdje smjestaj? putovat? 1001 podpitanje... a bas da smo u nekoj super financijskoj situaciji - ni blizu.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ovitrelle i brevactide su oboje stoperica.


ajd nadam se da ce im onda taj brevactid bar doci...

----------


## Nadica

Ne mogu ni ja reći da je to sve jednostavno...ali nekako se snađemo! Uzmem dan g.o. kad idem na uzv. Ne moram ići svaki dan, idem svaki 4-5...Nekad se pogodi i subota...Uglavnom idem busom..puno je povoljnije i jednostavnije jer je dr odmah iza autobusnog kolodvora.

----------


## saan

ivana mozes izabrati u zg-u vv, petrovu,sd,itd... put kosta ovisi dali ces autom,vlakom,busom!
ja sam nasla smjestaj za 100 kn dan u ulici gdje je klinika i znaci nisam putovala na svaku folikolometriju nego sam ostala od 8 dc. do transfera poslije teansfera smo isli doma. Muz je dosao na dan punkcije.
Je kosta ali nije neizvedivo i sto je najvaznije bit ces u boljim rukama nego tu!

----------


## ivana.sky

aaa jel tamo isto mogu na teret hzzo-a ili sve sto idem se placa (+ lijekovi)?

----------


## bubekica

Na teret hzzo mozes u petrovu, vinogradsku, vuk vrhovac i sveti duh, mislim na zg.

----------


## ivana.sky

ok, tnx, bubekica.. imat cemo o cem razmislit sad poslije ovoga... iako se nadam da necemo morat razmisljat o odlasku u zg... ah ta nada...

p.s. posto su mi rekli prije postupka da treba bit 3-4 dana apstitencije, a ja ocito nisam na uzv-ima pa ne znam razvoj, kako da ja sad znam kad imat odnose, i kad stat?  :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

Nije to tak bitno da bude 3-4 dana. Posexajte se u cetvrtak, prije nedjelje ti nece biti inseminacija, buduci je pregled tek u petak.

----------


## nova21

Osijek je katastrofa, a tako je mene Popović godinu dana zavlačio pa dođi sad pa tad pa klomifen pa se mal dere pa ništa i hvala dragom Bogu da nisam ispucala nijedan postupak u Osijeku.

----------


## ivana.sky

na kojoj si ti sad klinici i kako ide?

----------


## ivana.sky

danas mi je bio dr.p. na uzv i bio je dobro raspolozen, lijepo sve objasnio... i nakon tolike drame od neki dan zbog lijekova na kraju je ipak doso ovitrelle pa sam ga pokupila.

p.s. svjesna sam da ne treba mirovanje i da nije to neki zahtjevan postupak i sve ostalo ali moja gin. ce mi ipak prepisat bolovanje 3-4 dana, valjd zbog posla kojeg radim i kakvo radno vrijeme imam... 

eto nadam se da ce i ovih dana bit raspolozeni tamo s obzirom da slijedeca 3 dana u 7h idem na uzv  :Cekam:

----------


## lota.k

ivana.sky, daš mi mail? imam par pitanja ako može? :D

----------


## lota.k

i ja krećem kod dr. popovića, ali sam skeptična. jako je arogantan i bezobrazan. da li bi mi dala svoj mail, imam par pitanja.

----------


## ivana.sky

mislim da mu to ovisi o danu... meni je nekad super, nekad bi ga tukla... (ivana.sky@gmail.com)

----------


## majcalily

ja sam početkom godine krenula kod dR.Vlahovića..činio mi se sasvim ok..ali pošto se razbolio..ne znam koda dalje..naj rađe bi u zg..ali bi voljela da netko mi neka iskustva napiše dali je išao tako..dali se mogu ovdje u os napraviti sve pretrage pa u zg otiči samo na umjetnu??ako netko zna molila bi da mi napiše

----------


## simar

bila sam neki dan kod dr. P s namjerom da pokušamo još jednom u os, da napomenem prošla sam dva neuspješna IVF-a , u prvom 04/2013 dobivene 2 JS, vraćeno 1 , a u drugom 03/2014 , 6 JS vraćene 2, Low responder sam, imam povišen TSH, spermiogram MM loš, ugl, prognoze dr P su da nikad neću moći prirodno ostati trudna. Neki dan mi je posvetio prilično vremena i u razgovoru mi rekao da je situacija u osijeku očajna, i da može biti samo gore, bolje vjerovatno ne, i savjetovao da idemo za Zagreb. Dakle trebam sve moguće savjete, gdje ići, koliko šta dođe, kome se obratiti prvo, koji nalazi trebaju, sve me zanima???

----------


## bubekica

Simar, u zg su ti na raspolaganju 4 drzavne klinike - petrova, sveti duh, vinogradska i vuk vrhovac. Svaka od tih klinika ima svoj sustav narucivanja. Imas na forumu teme za svaku kliniku pa procesljaj.

----------


## BellaSwan

Ni ja nisam zadovoljna MPO-om u Os. Dva puta mi se dogodilo da mi je  10. dan ciklusa bio nedjeljom pa mi je Š. rekao da ne dolazim vikendom na folikulometriju jer šalter ne radi pa mi ne može s uputnice skinuti folikulometriju. Kao da ja mogu kontrolirati ciklus... Kad sam prvi put došla na fol., obavio je uzv i nešto promrljao, a sestra me poslala van iz ordinacije. Stajala sam u holu i nisam znala ni kako se zovem ni što trebam ni kamo trebam. Koma!

----------


## BellaSwan

Najgore mi je kad me šetaju po bolnici, malo na 1. kat, malo na 2. kat. Javi se ovdje, javi se ondje... Pokupi lijekove kojih nema. Pa se vrati dolje na šalter. Zadnji put kad je bila inseminacija, dr. je rekao da će me papiri čekati na šalteru. Nakon 2 sata ležanja dođem dolje i kažem kako sam došla po papire. Nisam uspjela ni rečenicu završiti do kraja, a tehničar se izderao na mene da kakve ja papire trebam.

----------


## BellaSwan

e, da. MOžemo dobiti bolovanje od soc. gin. i ako idemo na MPO u privatnu kliniku.

----------


## saan

majcalily ja sam isla u zg. na VV. priznaju ti sve nalaze osim spermiograma i hormona to moras napraviti tamo. Hormone vadis 3-5 dc.
Bellaswon nema veze dali ides u postupak privatno ili u drzavnu kliniku imas pravo na bolovanje!
sretno od srca svima :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

cure eto jos jedna neuspjela u osijeku, idemo dalje  :Wink:

----------


## saan

ivana :Sad: 
idi u zg. Nemoj gubiti vrijeme to ri je moj topli savjet. Meni ispjelo iz prve na VV.

----------


## ivana.sky

"Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje danas objavljuje rang-ljestvicu 28 bolnica prema kojoj će se raspoređivati novac za 2015. godinu. 

Podaci se odnose na prvih devet mjeseci ove godine, a rangiranje je provedeno na temelju više kriterija, uključujući pokazatelje učinkovitosti (prosječan broj pacijenata po krevetu i ukupan broj pregleda po liječniku) te pokazatelji kvalitete (opća stopa smrtnosti, postotak liječenja u dnevnoj bolnici kao i postotak slučajeva jednodnevne kirugije kod operacije sive mrene.

Top lista najboljih hrvatskih bolnica puna je iznenađenja. Premda se očekivalo da će na vrhu liste biti neki od kliničkih bolničkih centara koji slove kao krovne zdravstvene ustanove, pobjednik je ipak županijska OB Požega, a slijedi zagrebački KB Sveti Duh, bolnice u Slavonskom Brodu i Čakovcu, KBC Split, bolnica u Koprivnici, Šibeniku, Varaždinu i Zadru te KBC Sestre milosrdnice.

*Osječki KBC našao se na samom dnu ljestvice, odnosno na 23. mjestu od 28 bolnica* što je sigurno neugodno iznenađenje i za pacijente i za zaposlenike te ustanove."

totalno iznenadjenje....

----------


## BellaSwan

Daaaaa, jako sam iznenađena. U Osijeku je stvarno veeeliiiikiiii kaos. Jedni govore jedno, drugi drugo... Bila sam danas tamo i samo se naživcirala.

----------


## BellaSwan

Btw, ni meni nije uspjela inseminacija. Sad sve ispočetka.

----------


## ivana.sky

:Love:  samo hrabro

----------


## lota.k

napokon ugodno iznenađena, dr. P prvi puta da je bio ČOVJEK, pokazao je da mu je zaista stalo. dobila metamorfin, lindynette... u prvom mjesecu krećem s injekcijama, početak drugog mj icsi , a u međuvremenu  :utezi:

----------


## BellaSwan

Hvala ivana.sky. 
lota.k - sretno!
 :grouphug:

----------


## ivana.sky

> napokon ugodno iznenađena, dr. P prvi puta da je bio ČOVJEK, pokazao je da mu je zaista stalo. dobila metamorfin, lindynette... u prvom mjesecu krećem s injekcijama, početak drugog mj icsi , a u međuvremenu


jeeej  :Klap:  dobre vijesti i kod nas u kbc! nadam se da ce sve dobro proci i javi se svakako  :Wink: 

ja cekam 25.11. ko ozeblo sunce za slijedece dogovore... nadam se samo da mi nece rec da cekam 1,2mj zbog bozica i praznika i godisnjih jer cu izludit nacisto!!  :fige:

----------


## lota.k

ivana, bojim se da ćeš tek u 1 mj, jer dr. p ne radi do 11.01.2015. na GO je. i ja sam se ponadala da ću krenuti u 12 mj, ali ništa. ma nema veze, mjesec, vam, tam. sva sreća da sam se još u 9 mj išla naručiti kod sestre sunčice, pa sam dobila 1mj, bila curka sa mnom na pregledu, ona dobila tek 3mj. poprilično se čeka. ugl moji nalazi sve 5, suprug loš spermiogram + bakterija u ejakulatu, tako da mora odraditi terapiju do kraja, pa ponoviti nalaze. kupili smo profertil, vitamine, napravili neki melem za bolji spermiogram(našla na netu) nije loše. iii sada čekamo 1mj  :utezi:

----------


## ivana.sky

Hm a kak da se narucim kod suncice bez pregleda kod njega?  :Unsure:  Ne kuzim bas sad jer ja to nisam ni prvi put, samo sam dosla kod dr.p, odnjela suncici papire, uzela stopericu, odradili fm, dosli na aih i bok... nikakvo narucivaanje ni za sta osim na prvi prvi pregled kod dr.p  :Confused: 
Nemoguce da je on vec sad na godisnjem do 11.1.????

P.s. cula sam slucajeve gdje je dolazio radit i na vikende i slobodne dane i go... aih doduse...

----------


## Misica

Nakon dužeg vremena,čitanja vaših postova,odlučila sam da se i ja obratim.Prošle godine sam išla na inseminaciju koja je neuspjela(ništa novo).Imala sam ureoplazmu,izliječili smo ju,sada je nema,muž ima malčice smanjenu pokretljivost(neznam kako se piše),ali je doktor Popović rekao da to nije razlog da ne dođe do oplodnje.Vadila sam hormone,prolaktin mi je bio povišen prvi puta,drugi i treći put ok,tako da nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju.Da napomenem imala sam iscjedak iz dojke,i sada ga još uvijek imam.Kaže da iako mi je prolaktin ok,da cu imt iscjedak skroz dok jednom mlijeko ne dođe(ako se desi trudnoća).Koristila sam glupe trakice za Ovul,i pratila folikulometrijom,klomifen,štoperica i ništa..Ma najgore mi je što ja njemu morm po trakici javiti kakav je rezultat,a ona mi svaki dan rozni,i nekad se zeznem mislim sutra ce biti još jače rozno,a ono šipak,O prošla(ako me razumijete  :Smile: ))

----------


## Misica

I eto sada neznam šta da radim,da idem opet kod Pop,il šta...Luda sam  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Thisted

Dr Vlahovic je i meni dolazio vikendom na folikulometrije, nisam sigurna da li jos uvek radi?
Kako i gde vadite Prolaktin?

----------


## ivana.sky

vlahovic radi, ali ne ambulantu, mislim da je sad voditelj odjela (ili nesto)  :neznam: 

*misica*, ja mu isto u postupku javljam po lh trakici, ali uspijem svaki mjesec pratit, pa tako i kad njemu javljam... jedino da ides kod sijanovica, ako neces popovica...? mozes se ti narucit kod koga hoces. nije bas da imas izbor al eto njih dvojicu imas  :Grin:  probaj... nemas sta izgubit, samo nemoj odustajat i cekat  :Love:

----------


## Misica

> Dr Vlahovic je i meni dolazio vikendom na folikulometrije, nisam sigurna da li jos uvek radi?
> Kako i gde vadite Prolaktin?


Preko krvi,to je hormon,na nuklearnoj u kbc...

----------


## Misica

iVANA.SKY-Čula sam da je Popović najbolji što se toga tiče u kbc-u,poznam sestru koja je radila s njim prije,tako da onda ne planiram mjenjati ga,zasada....A ako bude potrebe mjenjanja,ma idem u ZG...  :Laughing:  :Saint:

----------


## lota.k

ja sam bila u 9 mj kod dr p, pa mi je rekao da se odem naručiti kod sunčice, ne znam kada odlazi na GO, ali mi je rekao da se vraća 11.1.2015. mislim da si rekla da ideš 25.11. na pregled... držim figice da te ubaci u 1mj.

----------


## lota.k

i ja imam sličan problem s tim trakicama, uvijek mi je crta roza, još niti jednom mi se nije dogodilo da mi je crvena. možda je problem u trakicama. ja uzimam one s ebaya. moji nalazi su ok, ali suprugovi su komastični.

----------


## Thisted

Jasno mi je da je preko krvi, vadila sam ga ne znam koliko puta i uvek mi je bio previsok kad su mi vadili trenuto.
Kad bi me bocnuli i ostavili 45 min da sacekam u hodniku pa prisli u miru i izvadili nalazi bi mi bili ok.
U privatnoj laboratoriji odmah pitaju da li sam budna 3 h, to je jako bitno za Prolaktin.

----------


## Misica

> Jasno mi je da je preko krvi, vadila sam ga ne znam koliko puta i uvek mi je bio previsok kad su mi vadili trenuto.
> Kad bi me bocnuli i ostavili 45 min da sacekam u hodniku pa prisli u miru i izvadili nalazi bi mi bili ok.
> U privatnoj laboratoriji odmah pitaju da li sam budna 3 h, to je jako bitno za Prolaktin.


Heh,a ja kad sam vadila u poliklinici Sunce u Sl.Brodu došla sam odmah su mi izvadili krv,nisam ništa čekala,dok u Os sam pola sata ležala tamo,i tek onda su izvadili krv....rade tko kako hoće...

----------


## Misica

> i ja imam sličan problem s tim trakicama, uvijek mi je crta roza, još niti jednom mi se nije dogodilo da mi je crvena. možda je problem u trakicama. ja uzimam one s ebaya. moji nalazi su ok, ali suprugovi su komastični.


meni ne bude uvijek roza,nego postepeno rozi,ali me zezne danas rozna,mislim sutra ce biti još roznija,a ono već prošla 0... ma katastrofa :Embarassed:

----------


## BellaSwan

Ja sam kod dr. Š. Nije mi rekao ništa o trakicama i da pratim O preko trakica. zapravo, on rijetko što kaže.

----------


## cedevita

Pozz svima

Dugo već pratim vaše postove.
Mogu reći da sam i ja jedan od slučajeva potpomognute na KBCO.
I imam pitanje za sve dali ste se morale naručivati za kontrolni pregled ili je dovoljno samo doći sa uputnicom.
Kod dr.Š sam i na papiru mi je napisao kontrola za 14 dana.

----------


## lota.k

ivana.sky, ništa se ne javljaš, kako je prošao pregled?  :Confused:  
cedevita, ja idem kod dr. p. ugl, uvijek se moram naručiti za kontrolu, jedino za uzv mu pošaljem poruku na mob.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Pozz svima
> 
> Dugo već pratim vaše postove.
> Mogu reći da sam i ja jedan od slučajeva potpomognute na KBCO.
> I imam pitanje za sve dali ste se morale naručivati za kontrolni pregled ili je dovoljno samo doći sa uputnicom.
> Kod dr.Š sam i na papiru mi je napisao kontrola za 14 dana.


ja sam kod dr.P morala narucit se... odmah kad bi izasla iz ambulante i osla na salter rekla bi pise na papiru kontrola za 14 dana i onda me sestra naruci za 14 dana




> ivana.sky, ništa se ne javljaš, kako je prošao pregled?


ja popiskila pozitivan testic na trudnocu taman prije pregleda, tako da sam dosla kod njega, provjerio mi betu (taman sam 1h prije njega vadila), cestitao mi, rekao za terapiju sta i kako dalje i to je to, uputio me da me dalje prati moja ginekologinja...

----------


## ivana.sky

> meni ne bude uvijek roza,nego postepeno rozi,ali me zezne danas rozna,mislim sutra ce biti još roznija,a ono već prošla 0... ma katastrofa


probaj onda piskat i ujutro i navecer u tim danima ako ti tako promakne...

ali ja zbilja jako dugo vec pratim lh trakicama ciluse i nikad mi se nije tako sta dogadjalo jer ako je pozitivna onda ti kroz 24h pokazuje tamniju testnu, i polagano blijedi kroz par dana (kao kad pocinje i tamnit) nikad se ne dogodi da je vec sutra nema. ili da je odmah danas ima. postepeno vidis kroz plodne dane, skok je na dan O ali ako redovno piskis 1 dnevno u otprilike isto vrijeme moras ga uhvatit... meni je dr.p. savjtovao ujutro u 11h, drugom mokracom uvijek i eto uhvatila sam ju sva 3 puta ove godine kad je bila  :Laughing:  a 1 je dovoljan da bude uspjesan  :Wink:

----------


## lota.k

ajme veselja!!!! ČESTITAM!!!! znači, bebač na putu!! mislim da bolju vijest pred božić nisi očekivala!!! još jednom čestitam!!! posjeti nas koji put na forumu, čist da vidimo kako napreduješ!!!

----------


## cedevita

Čestitke od srca.

----------


## ivana.sky

naravno da hocu!!! hvala vam svima!  :Heart: 
mislim na vas i drzim vam najvece moguce fige da i vi ugledate svoje + sto prije!! nemojte odustajat i gubit nadu, jer cudo uvijek ceka negdje  :Smile:   :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BellaSwan

> naravno da hocu!!! hvala vam svima! 
> mislim na vas i drzim vam najvece moguce fige da i vi ugledate svoje + sto prije!! nemojte odustajat i gubit nadu, jer cudo uvijek ceka negdje   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


  :Dancing Fever:   :Heart:

----------


## BellaSwan

> Pozz svima
> 
> Dugo već pratim vaše postove.
> Mogu reći da sam i ja jedan od slučajeva potpomognute na KBCO.
> I imam pitanje za sve dali ste se morale naručivati za kontrolni pregled ili je dovoljno samo doći sa uputnicom.
> Kod dr.Š sam i na papiru mi je napisao kontrola za 14 dana.


Ja sam isto kod dr. Š. Nikad nisam bila na kontroli jer sam uvijek dobila m nakon inseminacije. A sestra na šalteru me nije htjela naručiti za 14 dana jer je sve bilo puno pa se onda nisam ni trudila. Samo sam dolazila 10 dan na folikulometriju i eventualno izvadila betu 14. dan. I to je sve. 
 Ja sam u 11 mj. bila zapisana za IVF, a sestre su mi rekle da ne mogu doći do njega ove godine jer je sve puno i da nazovem krajem godine da se naručim za 1. mj. Uzalud sam mahala papirima...

----------


## BellaSwan

Betu sam vadila u hitnom laboratoriju pa su mi rekli da više ne dolazim jer uputnica za hitni laboratorij ne može biti stara 14 dana; doktor mi taj dan kad treba vaditi betu, treba izdati uputnicu.
Nakon svih hodanja i maltretiranja u KBO-u, završit ću ovako  :gaah:  pa onda ovako  :psiholog:

----------


## lota.k

pozzzz
gdje ste  curke, ništa ne pišete, u kojoj ste fazi??? od 29.12. ganjam termin za dr popovića, tek jučer uspjela dobiti vezu... komastično...  :Cekam:

----------


## ivana.sky

ja isto zvala, nece me narucit bez uputnice, a uputnicu cu dobit tek u petak... primit ce me ono za uskrs kontam....

----------


## lota.k

nisam znala da se na pregled treba doći i nakon što ostaneš trudna.  :Coffee:

----------


## lota.k

ma ne, nije gužva, samo se ne javljaju... vjerojatno još uvijek ima  termina u siječnju.

----------


## ivana.sky

rekli mi da dodjem u utorak bez narudzbe posto je T u pitanju...

moras dolazit jer ti mpo dr. korigira terapije i radi neke uzv i testove... zapravo on o vecini toga odlucuje, ginekologinja vodi trudnocu i prati odluke mpo dr.

----------


## simar

Ja se više uopće ne naručujem kod dok P. i to od kad sam bila naručena pa mi nitko nije javio da dr P ipak nema taj dan a ja bzvz dolazila iz DJ u OS, tako da sada kad nešto trebam nazovem dan prije između 14:00 i 15:00 sati i pitam da li je dr sutra tamo i samo se pojavim. Svaki put me primio. Malo mi se čini da se sve ubrzalo u KBO, u 12 mj sam se samo pojavila sa uputnicom kod dr.P i pošto je na UZV sve bilo u redu odma smo krenuli sa terapijom za IVF, nažalost stimulacijom mi je rasla i nekakva "čudna cista" pa smo morali prekinuti, tako da znam da je dr P bio tamo tih dana oko Božića, jer ja sam svaki dan bila na UZV. Neki dan sam opet bila kod njega, cista je nestala, tako da u 2 mj krećemo opet , ako sve bude u redu  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

da, meni uvijek govore nazovite dan ranije da vidite jel radi...

ma bit ce sve u redu sigurno! super za cistu i drzim ti fige da bude uspjesno ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## BellaSwan

Ja sam jedva dobila termin kod Š. za ovaj mjesec. Prvo sam zvala kao sumanuta, nitko se nije javljao, onda kad sam ih napokon dobila, saznala sam da moram imati uputnicu i gledati u nju dok se naručujem. 9.1. sam zvala s uputnicom u rukama i dobila termin 28.1. Komaaaa!!! Sad je već sigurno i veljača puna. Tako mi se to sve odužilo da sam već na rubu živčanog sloma.

----------


## BellaSwan

ivana.sky, je li kod tebe sve OK?  :grouphug:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lota.k

sutra krećem s terapijom..  :cupakosu:  :scared:  :scared:  :scared:  nabrijana do kraja... srce lupa.. sve mi novo, puno informacija u malo vremena. sve me strah da mi neće nedostajati koji nalaz, koja pogrešna uputnica.. jedva čekam da sve krene. od muke sam dobila žgaravicu. malo prije sam skužila da mi je suprugova liječnica dala pogrešnu uputnicu za spermiogram za dan punkcije. napisala medicinska biokemija, a ne ivf laboratorij ginekologije osijek. jučer nije bilo sr.bronzović, nisam imala kome predati nalaze. sutra novi pokušaj. svaki savjet je dobrodošao. ugl sredinom veljače icsi ..

----------


## lota.k

joj i ja sam se napatila za termin kod dr p. na kraju sam zvala ujutro da vidim u čemu je problem zašto se ne može dobiti veza, rekli su mi da nazovem malo prije 14h pa će mi se javiti. i jesu.. da ne povjeruješ..

----------


## ivana.sky

*lota* kako ide s terapijom?

*bella* sta su rekli??

ja sam vam skroz ok  :Smile:  stalno mislim na vas sve i kako sam cesto i sama kod dr.p. uvijek si mislim jel ova pored mene sad netko tko je na forumu iza nekog nicka (za one koje ne znam)  :Grin: 

nemojte odustajat cure nikako! tesko je i vjerzjem da ste umorne od svega, al ne dajte se! ja vjerujem da cemo se sve setat s busama po hodnicima ove godine!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ivana.sky

> rekli su mi da nazovem malo prije 14h pa će mi se javiti. i jesu.. da ne povjeruješ..


ja uvijek zovem izmedju 14-15h i to NIKAD na njihov broj nego na 511-511 i trazim da me prespoje da se narucim na humanu, ili ginekologiju, i onda ih uvijek dobijem  :Grin:

----------


## lota.k

Danas druga folikulometrija,cekam dr.p u sali je. Terapiju podnosim dobro,nije mi problem bockati se. Najvise me zivcira ovo cekanje. Ujutro vadim krv,pa uzv. Suprugovi nalazi nista bolji nakon 2mj profertila. Citam da se tek nakon 3mj vide rezultati.

----------


## ivana.sky

javi kako napreduju folikule i sta kaze dr.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lota.k

Imamo ih 11,10,9,9,8,8,8,8, za sada sve ok. Petak ponovo uzv. Ima jako puno zena z cekaonici,zausta mi je zao sto ne sudjeluju aktivno ovdje, vjerujem da neke samo promatraju. Dok sam cekala prosli put na uzv,razgovarala sam s jednom zenom, zaista ima lijepo iskustvo s dr. P. Inseminacija od prve,sve super! I to sa 38 godina!

----------


## lota.k

Kako tvoja bebica,raste?? Mama raste?  vjerujem da i tata raste, vecinom to bude nuspojava,covjek suosjeca!

----------


## ivana.sky

ohoo pa bit ce to nesstooo  :Wink:  super da terapije djeluje! meni je samo to bilo bitno, cak i nakon nespjeha, sto su se ciste povukle i 1 jajnik mi proradio bio, odmah sam znala da ce sve biti ok. a dr.p. je cudnjikav ali zbilja je u sustini dobar, i zna covjek svoje, samo ga treba poslusat (kolkogod nam to mrsko bilo) i sve ga pitaj sto ti slucajno ne kaze! ja sam ga gnjavila svakojakim glupostima, cak i preko moba (priznajem i da ga jos uvijek ponesto priupitam  :Laughing:  ) ima covjek strpljenja i objasnit ce  :Smile: 

beba raste, mama evo pomalo, a tata se smanjuje hahaha  :Grin:  selimo pa radi jadan stalno i onda se sav ispuho... bas smo u pon bili u bolnici na uzv kod dr.ice r. sve je ok, hvala bogu! i zacudila sam se koliko i s "druge strane" ima zena... a uskoro ces nam i ti tamo  :Heart:

----------


## žuška

lijepi pozdrav djevojke! Ja sam nakon tri neuspješne inseminacije odlučila krenuti u zagreb.Najviše me razljutilo što sam pitala dali bi trebali provjeritiprohodnost jajovoda?Kaže meni doktor nakon druge inseminacije:pa da trebalo bi,,,,,inače inseminacije nmaju svrhu!Pa jesam ja doktor ili ti??? Odem u zagreb i dr mi odmah kaže da bi napravio histeroskopiju pošro su nalazi drugi ok!

----------


## lota.k

žužka, kod kojega si liječnika bila u os? zaista što se tiče nalaza, dr.p mi je tražio svašta nešta, ne mogu se požaliti. to što su tebi napravili, to je zaista veliki propust!  :Shock:

----------


## žuška

baš kod njega...zar nebi trebala prohodnost jajovoda biti na prvom mjestu??inače mi je on ok kao dr.ali zar ja moram pitati šta trebam napraviti ili???

----------


## ivana.sky

Ehh zuska, nazalost mi trebamo biti sve pa na kraju krajeva i same sebi lijecnice.. ljuti me to, ali nekako se usput naviknes da sve sto cujes, vidis, procitas moras ih pitat jer ocito sami zaborave rec i napomenut i oni trazit?!

Lota ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## žuška

baš tako ali nažalost ima nas jako puno pa dok čekamo puno razgovaramo i uvijek nešto novo saznamo...a jesi ti bila na kakvim postupcima kod njega??

----------


## ivana.sky

Bila na inseminaciji... nista od nje... ali dao mi je metformin, uz prijedlog terapije za stitnjacu i 3.mj poslije dobih +

----------


## lota.k

evo me, javim vam se do slijedeće subote, nadam se sa dobrim vijestima... držte fige!!!  :grouphug:  :fige:  :scared:

----------


## BellaSwan

Ja sam definitivno digla ruke od OS. Bila sam naručena za 11. mj. za IVF i luda sestra na šalteru mi nije htjela dati termin i sad me opet naručio na IVF za lipanj. UŽAS! Do tada inseminacije! Koje ne djeluju. Nisam još išla, a ni neću. Idem za ZG. Privatno. Osijeka mi je preko glave. Gade mi se svi: od sestara do dokora.

----------


## lora21

> Ja sam definitivno digla ruke od OS. Bila sam naručena za 11. mj. za IVF i luda sestra na šalteru mi nije htjela dati termin i sad me opet naručio na IVF za lipanj. UŽAS! Do tada inseminacije! Koje ne djeluju. Nisam još išla, a ni neću. Idem za ZG. Privatno. Osijeka mi je preko glave. Gade mi se svi: od sestara do dokora.


Meni je propala 1 godina u naručivanju, čekanju i njihovom laganju. Naručim se, dođem u Os, kad tamo nema doktora i tako nekoliko puta za redom. Zgadili su mi se, neopisivo. To tamo treba zatvoriti, pa bi barem imali prvo na putni nalog kad idemo u Zagreb. A ne ovako, moja dr. neda nalog jer kao rade i oni u Osijeku. A šta rade, zavlače pacijente, da moraš izluditi i odustati. Njihova uspješnost nije ni spomena vrijedna.

----------


## Inesz

cure

prijavite ih inspekciji ministarstva zdravstva

neka ona pokažu podatke o broju  i vrsti obavljenih mpo postupaka

i nakon toga nek dobiju ključ u bravu

----------


## ivana.sky

Drzim vam fige cure, gdje god zavrsile  :Kiss:

----------


## lota.k

u čekaonici većinom igram igrice, pa ne razgovaram s ostalim pacijenticama jer ne volim da netko sa strane sluša o mojim problemima. no, u zadnje vrijeme porazgovaram s nekima. ugl. došla sam do zaključka da se dođemo do punkcije i da punkcija prođe ok, ali sve zapne kod biologa!!! od cca 8 jajnih stanica-jedna oplođena! i većina mi je rekla da je samo jedna oplođena.e sada, to povlači more pitanja!!! da li je uopće i ta jedna oplođena, da li je problem u biologu koji nije kompetentan za takav posao,koga pitati što se dogodilo, kakve su statistike,.. ???   trenutačno zg nije opcija iz x razloga, još uvijek imam vjere u os, moram i želim! et, za sada toliko od mene...

----------


## lota.k

:Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

cure

već dugo se može prema iskustvima pacijentica sa KB Osijek zaključiti da embriolgica nije stručna, osobito kod ICSI metode

imamo pravo preko osiguranja  na 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodnjaka

ne trošite svoja prava na tim koji nije stručan za mpo

tim čine reavnopravni sudionici liječnik i klinički embriolog

najbolji liječnik ništa ne može bez stručnog, iskusnog i educiranog embriologa

----------


## saan

Inesz u Osijeku je bila inspekcija i zamisli nista se nije desilo.... zasto nije mozemo samo nagadjati. Cula sam da navodno mi sve koje ostvarimo ivf trudnocu bilo gdje dalje ali rodimo u kbc Osijek da si oni upisu to kao njihov uspjeh. Da li je to uopce moguce i kako ja stvarno neznam, ali da je inspekcija bila.. bila je i nista :Sad: 
Lota u pravu si biologonja je koma! i uzalud sav trud ljecnika i sve stimulacije kad ona neodradi svoj posao kako spada.... Svi se zale na nju. 
Uglavnom kako god Sretnooo

----------


## saan

Inesz 
Ona nikad ne radi ICSI to znam iz pouzdanih izvora... njena prica je nek se nadju sami.
Ja hvala bogu nisam ni jedan postupak napravila u Os. jer me je imao tko uputiti i reci mi ni SLUCAJNO... ali koliko cura znam koje su izgubile godine i godine...

----------


## lota.k

saan, kako to misliš .. nek se sami nađu??? pa da se mogu sami naći ne bi tamo bila!!!  ti to ozbiljno misliš?? to su teške optužbe... ne šali se s takvim optužbama ako ti info nije iz pouzdanih izvora. ako je to istina, i ako imaš neki konkretniji dokaz, na to treba reagirati!!!!!! ovdje se radi sudbini mnogih žena, koje iz što financijskih, što zbog drugih razloga ne mogu u zg.

----------


## lota.k

uludo troše vrijeme i novce na os, dok embriolog pušta naše prilike da se same nađu! žalosno je to što se tim ženama daju lažne nade dok netko ne obavlja svoj posao, posao koji je jedan od najljepših i najplemenitijih na svijetu- stvara novi život!!!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

ne radi se ovdje samo o sudbini žena, radi se i sudbini muškaraca. neplodnost je zajednički problem.

inspekcija je trebala ustvrditi da li se provode svi postupci u skladu sa dopusnicom za rad. ako se ne radi ICSI, KBO je trebao dobiti nalog da se taj nedostatak ispravi u određenom roku. ako se se ni nakon toga ne radi ICI, inspekcija treba postupati dalje.

ne bote se o svojim iskustvima informirati inspekcijsku službu ministatstva, može i anonimno.

----------


## saan

Lota kad sam napisala da se sami nadju mislila sam na metodu klasicnog ivf postupka. Izdvojene js.i spermiji se stave i jednu posudicu i ceka se da se oplode! neki parovi sa tezim dg. zahtjevaju icsi postupak to znaci da embriolog injektira spermij u js.
Ispricavam se ako nisam dovoljno strucno napisala.

----------


## lota.k

Shvatila sam sto si htjela reci,vrlo su mi poznata ta dva postupka i nema potrebe za tenzijama. Samo kazem da to nije u redu i ako netko ima neki konkretni dokaz ili nesto vec,neka ne suti i neka prijavi inspekciji.

----------


## žuška

i ja sam takvog mišljenja...žao mi je doktora koji su zaista dobri,,,ali oni najmanje tu imaju bilo kakvu radnju...

----------


## BellaSwan

> Meni je propala 1 godina u naručivanju, čekanju i njihovom laganju. Naručim se, dođem u Os, kad tamo nema doktora i tako nekoliko puta za redom. Zgadili su mi se, neopisivo. To tamo treba zatvoriti, pa bi barem imali prvo na putni nalog kad idemo u Zagreb. A ne ovako, moja dr. neda nalog jer kao rade i oni u Osijeku. A šta rade, zavlače pacijente, da moraš izluditi i odustati. Njihova uspješnost nije ni spomena vrijedna.


Eto, na žalost, nisam jedina s negativnim iskustvima sa sestrama na šalteru i ostalima uključenima u to. Osijek bi stvarno trebali zatvoriti. Čula sam da je biologinja koma, neuka, neupućena i drska. Ja ju nisam imala priliku upoznati pa ne znam kakva je, ali ako 9 od 10 ljudi kaže da ne valja, onda ne valja.

----------


## BellaSwan

Gledala sam MPO ppostupke u Vojvodini. U Novom Sad postoje dvije klinike i obje mi se čine OK. Bliže u nam od Zagreba i vjerojatno, jeftinije. U jednoj je biolog A. Kniewald. 

http://www.klinikaperinatal.com
http://www.genesisivfns.com/

Što mislite o tome?  :Very Happy:  :Grin:

----------


## žuška

moraš dobiti putni nalog,,i ja sam ga dobila iako sam se prebacila iz osijeka u zagreb

----------


## zdravka82

žuška kada si dobila putni nalog? Ja sam iz vinkovaca i moja gin. mi je rekla da ne mogu dobiti putni nalog iz razloga što u osijeku ima MPO klinika...

----------


## ivana.sky

tko je uopce biolog tamo?
jel nije ona dr.srb??
ako je ona.... meni je ona bila divna! da nije bilo nje umrla bi od straha i neznanja i panike. cak je i mm pustila sa mnom unutra, pokazala nam uzorke, zabavljala me da mi prodje vrijeme (posto sam ja u sali lezala, nije bilo mjesta u sobi tj nije bilo plahti)... bas divna zena

----------


## žuška

[prijemjesecdana kada sam bila...iz našica sam

----------


## Kadauna

probajte dobiti putni nalog za ZG ako želite u ZG, ne vjerujem da jedna može dobiti dok druga ne može!?



Što se tiče biologice, lijepo je ivana.sky da je ona tebi bila simpa i topla, ali se radi o tome da se cure na konkretan posao žale koji ona mora obaviti. Jedno je nekoga držati za ruku (daleko od toga da to nije lijepo), a drugo je biti kompetentan u svom poslu. Ja otkako ovu temu pratim samo loše čitam za biologicu Srb. 

Osobno se nisam liječila u Osijeku ali iskreno niti ne bih kad sve ovo čitam, bježala bih u ZG ili Novi Sad ili Beograd. 

Novi Sad, pa ne  znam, valjalo bi se u Srbiji informirati o tim klinikama. Kniewaldi su pioniri IVF-a, ali ako tamo samo povremeno i po potrebi rade, onda to ne znači baš puno. 
Ja bih radije neku ZG privatnu ili državnu kliniku odabrala, ali me Osijek sigurno ne bi vidio. Još ako ne radi uopće ili nek bude samo nevoljko da biologica radi ICSI - ljudi moji - ako je to istina - onda je to ne samo za inspekciju nego i za novine. Ali imamo li dokaza za to?


Ono što znam jeste da od 2007. ili 2008. ili koje već godine nema trudnoće forumske iz IVF-a, to su pisali nekada lani ovdje na forumu, vjerujem da je tome još tako. 

Vi koji se liječite gore, kakvo je stanje kad dođete, ima li gužve, koliko je punkcija dnevno, koliko transfera, koliko je pacijentica uopće u postupku mjesečno onako odokativno? 

Meni cijeli OS onako prateći na forumu baš bez ikakvog traga i glasa

----------


## ivana.sky

ma ne, ne kazem nista sto se obavljanja njenog posla tice, nisam znala jel je ona ili nije ona, tj jel misle cure na nju... sto se osijeka tice, katastrofalan je nacin rada, a statistika jos gora, sto nije ni cudo s obzirom kako i tko radi... ako bilokoja cura ima prilike neka ode dalje u neki drugi grad, ili privatno... ja vjerujem da se i ovdje moze nekom "posrecit" ali ako se to ne dogodi u 1god... nemojte trosit i to malo postupaka sto nam drzava daje...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Potpisujem* Kadaunu* i *Inesz* - treba ih prijavljivati non stop! Prijateljicu su mi sa 25 g uništili tamo.. .....iz Slavonije sam, ne mogu dobiti putni nalog za Zg radi njih! Ima T tamo, upravo mi je jedna poznanica T iz IVFa u OS , ali imala je hiper da je jedva živa ostala...ne pazi se, ne upute pacijentice, sad ima DR sad nema.....uh!!!

----------


## Kadauna

nek ima trudnoća, vjerujem da ima - ali evo forumskih uopće nema - već godinama. no ivana.sky, imaš li dojam da je tamo puno postupaka? koliko se toga uopće odrađuje?

i u najgorim laboratorijima, IVF klinikama se dogodi trudnoća, nije to neki kunst, kunst je biti iznad 40% stopa trudnoća po započetom postupku, odnosno iznad 25% baby take home rate, odnosno živorođene djece po započetom postupku.

----------


## ivana.sky

znam za proslu god kad sam ja isla na postupak, nekih 12% je mozda bilo uspjesnih AIH, 0% IVF-a... na koliki broj zena se to racunalo nazalost ne znam...

mislim da se odradi dosta toga, ALI se zene nacekaju, i onda im jos ne odrade sve to kako treba... ja znam da sam od prvog glasa moje gin: idite u kbc na humanu za dogovor za mpo do prvog postupka cekala 7 mjeseci... samo nalaze hormona sam cekala 2mj!!! jer nisu imali reagensa... sta da onda pricamo koliko se ceka narucivanje kod dr, lijekovi za stimulaciju ili sami postupci... ja sam zbilja imala srece jer je mene gin pregledala, rekla nema cisti, kreni sa klomifenom (kojeg sam uspjela odmah dobit) i mog mpo dr. sam dovela prakticki  na gotov cin pa me morao staviti bas taj mj u postupak, inace mislim da bi se nacekala i duze... al to je sve bilo tako nekako navrat-nanos, totalna igra slucajnosti.. tek poslije slusajuci druge sam shvatila kak sam super prosla.

----------


## BellaSwan

U Osijeku sve traaaaajeeee duuuugoooo. Jednom sam na folikulometriju čekala skoro 2 sata jer je Š. imao hitnu operaciju. O inseminacijama da ne pričam. Dođem u 7 u bolnicu, a ins mi obave u pola 12. 4 sata ležim na odjelu i čekam kad će me pozvati. Užas! Jednom je nakon inseminacije sestra Sunčica zaboravila da sam ja na odjelu, a nije mi rekla koliko dugo moram ležati nakon postupka pa sam ja odležala tamo dobra 3 sata. Onda sam zamolila sestru s odjela da potraži sestru S. i da ju pita mogu li ja kući. Ova došla sva izvan sebe: Ja sam mislila da ste vi otišli, bla,bla,bla... Nitko ništa ne kaže ni ne uputi pa se onda čude! 

Najviše mi smeta to što me nitko nije uputio u postupak. Čini mi se da oni IVF rade onako, usput. 

Ugl, adios Osijek! Ne ponovilo se!

----------


## ivana.sky

Ahh i to ak imas srece pa te smjeste na odjel... ja sam gologuza sjedila kod biologinje u "uredu"... ugl...

Bella draga nek je sa srecom  :Kiss:

----------


## BellaSwan

Hvala! Valjda će dr. L. znati bolje.  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Najjadnije je to što su dobili mogućnost rada (MPO) a nemaju liječnike samo za MPO i normalni odjel! Znam da su svima veliki troškovi putovati u Zg, ali radi te Bolnice - većina nas iz Slavonije ne može dobiti putni nalog za ZG! 
Treba ih zatvoriti ili napraviti reviziju pa da vidimo mogu li ili ne raditi MPO !!!

----------


## lota.k

evo da se i ja javim... moj prvi pokušaj icsi neuspješan... nikoga ne krivim... idemo dalje.. vjerojatno zg.. još istražujem mogućnosti. najveći me strah što u zg ne uspavljuju kod punkcije. eto toliko od mene...

----------


## simar

Meni ovaj postupak u OS ispao super,  došla na UZV 2 dan ciklusa jer sam se bojala ciste, na kraju kako je nije bilo odmah dobila terapiju i lijekove. Ovaj puta PUREGON Pen u kombinaciji sa Orgalutranom i puno mi bolje odgovara nego Gonal F, a de nepričam koliko je jednostavnije. Išla sam gotovo svaki dan u Os , vađenje krvi, UZV i terapija i dog za sutradan, budem gotova otprilike oko 9, najduže 10 sati sa svime. U srijedu je bila punkcija (7) dns transfer (2). Sada držimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## BellaSwan

Sretno! 

A što se tiče punkcije i anestezije, u svim državnim klinikama se dobije anestezija pa čak i u nekim privatnim. Kod Lučingera definitvno nema ni koktela ni anestezije.

----------


## bubekica

> Sretno! 
> 
> A što se tiče punkcije i anestezije, u svim državnim klinikama se dobije anestezija pa čak i u nekim privatnim. Kod Lučingera definitvno nema ni koktela ni anestezije.


ovo nije tocno, vuk vrhovac nema anesteziju, vec samo koktel sredstva za opustanje (normabel) i protiv bolova (tramal)...

----------


## lota.k

simar, sretno!!!! držim fige!!!! kod kojega si dr.?

----------


## simar

hvala  :Smile:  kod dr P.

----------


## ivana.sky

lota  :Love:  probaj put zga

simar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lota.k

zg je definitivno u igri... problem anestezija.... toliki problem da ne mogu niti opisati...  :Sad:  :No:  :scared:  kod slijedećeg pregleda pitati ću dr.p. da li su imali u zadnjih god dvije uspješan icsi.

----------


## bubekica

*lota.k* od 4 klinike u zg, 3 daju anesteziju....

----------


## lota.k

i ja sam isto kod dr.p., zadovoljna sam s njim.

----------


## lota.k

koje daju anesteziju?

----------


## bubekica

> koje daju anesteziju?


napisala sam gore da samo vv ne daje, sd, petrova i vg daju.

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam svoju kratkotrajnu anesteziju platila 50 eura i zbilja mi je tesko shvatiti zasto po nekim klinikama u hr a i kod privatnika nemaju tu opciju.
Mislim da bi se svaka zena odlucila na tu opciju i platila to.

Znam da privatnici trebaju anesteziologa i posebnu prostoriju za to al koliko zaradjuju i imaju lijepe prostore mogli su si i te kako i to osigurati.
Nemogu niti zamisliti da netko tko ima vise folikula i koliko puta te treba ubosti i sve na zivo.....neslazem se nikako s tim...
Mozda ako je jedan dva folikula pa bi covjek i pretrpio al sve ostalo je previse.

----------


## saan

A valjda fali anesteziologa... ne znam koji bi drugi razlog mogao biti! iako sam ja prezivila punkciju na VV sa onim njihovim koktelom imala sam 5 folikula i nije bilo strasno :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

prezivi se i 20ak  :Wink:

----------


## BellaSwan

> ovo nije tocno, vuk vrhovac nema anesteziju, vec samo koktel sredstva za opustanje (normabel) i protiv bolova (tramal)...


OK, hvala. Nisam se raspitivala za VV. Mislim da je i koktel u redu... Samo da ne ide naživo.

----------


## LaraLana

> prezivi se i 20ak


Znam bubek....zapravo neznam vec samo mogu procitati ovdje......pogotovo tko ima PCOS.....
a covjek svasta istrpi...al da bi bilo lakse i vama i njima bilo bi....

----------


## BellaSwan

Mene je strah punkcije naživo. Jako! ne vjerujem da ću preživjeti.  :Smile:  :gaah:

----------


## bubekica

meni se kao najveci problem kod ne primanja anestezije pokazala zrelost folikula. 3 folikula koja su bila nezrela i u kojima "nije bilo" jajnih stanica su boljela vise od 15 njih zrelih.
ispricavam se za offtopic.
kakogod - radije bih 10 puta na vv bez anestezije nego u osijek temeljem ovog sto citam na forumu.

----------


## BellaSwan

Ja nisam u Os ni stigla do anestezije i punckije jer sam išla na glupe inseminacije i zapela u njihovoj administraciji. Svuda sam čitala da te punkcije bole i nije mi svejedno.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

BellaSwan....punkcija boli - kako koga - sve ovisi o pragu boli koji imaš! Svi bi voljeli da imamo izbora, ali na VV nema - pa kako drugima tako i tebi. Ja sam imala situaciju gdje punkciju nisam ni osjetila, ali mi transfer bio katastrofa. Pa 5 min kasnije sve sam zaboravila  - ideš dalje i ne osvrćeš se na bol...kako zaboli tako i prestane...ajde sve smo mi lavice....

----------


## Inesz

> Meni ovaj postupak u OS ispao super,  došla na UZV 2 dan ciklusa jer sam se bojala ciste, na kraju kako je nije bilo odmah dobila terapiju i lijekove. Ovaj puta PUREGON Pen u kombinaciji sa Orgalutranom i puno mi bolje odgovara nego Gonal F, a de nepričam koliko je jednostavnije. Išla sam gotovo svaki dan u Os , vađenje krvi, UZV i terapija i dog za sutradan, budem gotova otprilike oko 9, najduže 10 sati sa svime. U srijedu je bila punkcija (7) dns transfer (2). Sada držimo fige


Simar, sretno!


Vi ste imali i problem sa spermiogramom,  kakav je  bio u ovom postupku? Kojom metodom je radjena oplodnja?
Koliko je bilo oplodjenih js, koliko i kakvih embrija?  Imate li smrzlica?

----------


## BellaSwan

> BellaSwan....punkcija boli - kako koga - sve ovisi o pragu boli koji imaš! Svi bi voljeli da imamo izbora, ali na VV nema - pa kako drugima tako i tebi. Ja sam imala situaciju gdje punkciju nisam ni osjetila, ali mi transfer bio katastrofa. Pa 5 min kasnije sve sam zaboravila  - ideš dalje i ne osvrćeš se na bol...kako zaboli tako i prestane...ajde sve smo mi lavice....


 Tnx!  :grouphug:

----------


## ivana.sky

samo pomisli kako ce tek bolit kad bebica krene van 9mj poslije, i punkcija ce bit macji kasalj  :Wink: 
ja ti drzim najvece moguce fige!!!  :fige:   :Kiss:

----------


## lota.k

iskreno, nakon punkcije nisam osjećala jaku bol.. onak.. malo. preležala sam prvi dan gotovo cijeli, drugi sam već sve normalno radila. a nakon transfera, mali grčevi. prvi dan ležala, a ostatak vremena normalno sve radila. samo se nisam nešto previše naprezala... ali zato dan prije M i kada sam dobila M, prvi dan gadni grčevi. uf.. bilo je gadno...

----------


## lota.k

i ja sam iz Na... nekidan su jednoj curi odbili nalog za ZG, rekla je da će se žaliti.

----------


## Inesz

> samo pomisli kako ce tek bolit kad bebica krene van 9mj poslije, i punkcija ce bit macji kasalj 
> ja ti drzim najvece moguce fige!!!


porođaj je prirodan proces, tako je i bol prilikom porođaja prirodna i svrsishodna.

aspiracija folikula predstavlja mali kirurški zahvati i odvija se u sklopu procedure liječenja. nije u skladu s pravilima struke raditi ovakve zahvate bez odgovarajuće analgezije ili anestezije.

trpiti boli prilikom aspiracije radi nepostojanja mogućnosti odgovoarajuće razine obezboljenja, je nepotrebno i nehumano. 
čini mi se ovakvo zahvati bez anestezije/analgezije mogu provoditi samo nad ženama, jednim dijelom i zato što žene razmišljaju slično kao i u citatu gore. zanimljivobi bilo vidjeti bi li bila slična praksa moguća i raširena kad se radi o sličnim zahvatima na muškarcima.

žene, trpljenje boli prilikom  malog kirurškog zahvata (aspiracije folikula) nije zalog vašoj trudnoći i majčinstvi. trpiti bol prilikom aspiracije neće olakšati put do djeteta. 

u većini klinika iako postoji mogućnost anestezije, o toj se opciji često pacijentice ne infomira.

zato, drage žene, zauzmite se za sebe. tražite informacije o anesteziji, ne trpite nepotrebno.

----------


## LaraLana

> porođaj je prirodan proces, tako je i bol prilikom porođaja prirodna i svrsishodna.
> 
> aspiracija folikula predstavlja mali kirurški zahvati i odvija se u sklopu procedure liječenja. nije u skladu s pravilima struke raditi ovakve zahvate bez odgovarajuće analgezije ili anestezije.
> 
> trpiti boli prilikom aspiracije radi nepostojanja mogućnosti odgovoarajuće razine obezboljenja, je nepotrebno i nehumano. 
> čini mi se ovakvo zahvati bez anestezije/analgezije mogu provoditi samo nad ženama, jednim dijelom i zato što žene razmišljaju slično kao i u citatu gore. zanimljivobi bilo vidjeti bi li bila slična praksa moguća i raširena kad se radi o sličnim zahvatima na muškarcima.
> 
> žene, trpljenje boli prilikom  malog kirurškog zahvata (aspiracije folikula) nije zalog vašoj trudnoći i majčinstvi. trpiti bol prilikom aspiracije neće olakšati put do djeteta. 
> 
> ...


Potpisujem inesz  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

jasno.
ja sam ju samo malo pokusala utjesit... ako vec ne moze dobit anesteziju (iz bilokojeg razloga), da izdrzi nekako...

----------


## simar

cure koji su vam bili simptomi hipera i kada se javio. Meni je transfer bio u nedjelju i sve super do jučer... od jučer me baš boli nisko dolje čak i na dodir , ma cijeli taj donji dio zapravo i leđa, baš neka čudna bol, kod punkcije mi je rečeno da su jajnici veliki, malo se jutros bol smirila ali svejedno osijećam... šta da radim..dal da se javim svom dr, ili će se to smiriti?

----------


## bubekica

*simar* miruj i uzimaj neki izotonicni napitak. pod mirovanje mislim na lezanje - niposto nemoj sjediti. to mozda je blagi hiper, ali nista opasno. samo se cuvaj. vise o hiperu...
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/kako...m-jajnika-ohss

----------


## simar

pročitala sam taj članak i odmah se uspaničarila sad više neznam jer teško dišem zbog toga ili zbog hipere  :Laughing:  idem onda leći ionak sam ovu noć loše spavala pa da nadoknadim  :spava:  hvala na savjetu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

poznato mi je to sve  :Smile: 
s tim da se ja i proucavam u spiglu koji dio trbuha mi je napuhan, koliko sam ispisala i sl  :Smile:

----------


## BellaSwan

Bit će to sve dobro!

----------


## lota.k

Meni je rekao dr p na transferu da mu se javim kad budem imala slicne simptome kao sto si opisala. Posalji mu poruku.

----------


## simar

jesam javila sam mu se odmah taj dan, savjetovao je mirovanje,a ako budu jači bolovi da dođem do njega...ipak sve se smirilo...mislim da sam ja malo pretjerala šetajući po kući i sjedeći po kavama  :Smile:

----------


## lota.k

simar, da li ima kakvih novosti?? čekam tvoj odgovor ko ozeblo sunce... nadam se da ćeš mi biti svjetlo na kraju tunela... o tvome mi statusu ovisi odlazak iz os za zg... držim fige!!!

----------


## simar

ma ništa...beta negativna  :Sad:

----------


## lota.k

zaista mi je žao  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  simar.... glavu gore... i samo hrabro dalje

----------


## BellaSwan

:grouphug:

----------


## žuška

ma kako nedaju putni nalog,,kakve su to gluposti!

----------


## zdravka82

simar, zao mi je... jeste razmisljali o odlasku u zg u neku od klinika? Meni je moja soc.gin savjetovala da ni ne pokusavam u osijeku, da je to gubljenje vremena.. 

zuska nemamo pravo na putni nalog iz razloga sto imamo kliniku za MPO u osijeku, moja gin. se potrudila raspitati oko toga..

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Putni nalog - ma moguće je dobiti i svi nas lažu! Ja sam na stranicama HZZO našla dio članka i to podcrtala, odnijela kod ginekologa i pozvala se na dio gdje piše da ukoliko radi liste čekanja dolazim na red negdje dalje ( a ne u najbližoj ustanovi) -mogu dobiti putni nalog-  dao mi je! E sad...Pravnica u HZZO melje nešto svoje, ginekolozi svoje i stvar je u tome da jedni na druge prebacuju odgovornost i prave se ludi.
Dobila sam 1 putni, samo da vidim da li može - nisam više tražila iako sam u ZG putovala 3 dana za redom! DR u Zg mi ovjerila i predala sam u HZZo u svom gradu....isplata bi trebala biti krajem 4 mj, pa ćemo vidjeti....navodno (pravnica HZZO mi kaže) da se nasumično provjeravaju putni nalozi - tako da je kao moguće da mi neće odobriti isplatu, a ako ne budu pregledavali - dobijem... BITI ĆE KAKO OSOBA KOJA PREGLEDAVA PUTNE NALOGE ODLUČI!!!!

----------


## zdravka82

Sad si me zbunila, ne znam, nisam puno gledala u vezi toga.. Mozda je problem sto nema liste cekanja? Ili ima?!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma gle..ja rekla da u Os mogu doći na red za godinu dana a na VV odmah-pa neka provjeravaju....

----------


## lota.k

Aj vi koje ste bile u petrovoj... Koja je procedura i koliko se ceka za pregled,sam postupak? Osijek sam def prekrizila,zivot je prekratak da bi izgubila jos jednu godinu.

----------


## BellaSwan

Samo sa javim da sam preživjela punkciju naživo. Uopće nije bilo strašno. Sad čekam da mi se jave za transfer...

----------


## BellaSwan

Čula sam da se čeka nekoliko mjeseci. Najbolje je da pošalješ mail pa ti se oni jave. Probaj se javiti i na Sv. Duh, možda dobiješ termin ranije.

----------


## BellaSwan

> Aj vi koje ste bile u petrovoj... Koja je procedura i koliko se ceka za pregled,sam postupak? Osijek sam def prekrizila,zivot je prekratak da bi izgubila jos jednu godinu.


Čula sam sa se čeka nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bella...bravo ...sad miruj cekaj..

----------


## saan

Mislim da,se na VV ne ceka puno... Samo 2 ciklusa dok ne izvadis hormone tamo i m. Spermiogram. Ako je sve ok. S 3 ciklusom si u postupku.
Sretno

----------


## BellaSwan

> Bella...bravo ...sad miruj cekaj..


Hvala! Sad čekam da mi jave za transfer...

----------


## BellaSwan

Ovo je broj za naručivanje za VV: 01 2353 907 - šalter ginekologije.

----------


## ivana.sky

bella  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## da23na

Pozz, ja idem kod Sijanovica i narucena sam za ivf u 10 mj.. Cula sam da je lose stanje ali ne bas ovoliko.. Najradje bi odustala i pokusala dalje, imam iza sebe   2 spontana i 2 god pokusavanja..

----------


## BellaSwan

Tnx! Na bolovanju sam.

----------


## BellaSwan

> bella


 Tnx!!!!

----------


## BellaSwan

> Pozz, ja idem kod Sijanovica i narucena sam za ivf u 10 mj.. Cula sam da je lose stanje ali ne bas ovoliko.. Najradje bi odustala i pokusala dalje, imam iza sebe   2 spontana i 2 god pokusavanja..


Nemoj kod Šijanovića. Nemoj u Os. Koma je stanje. Za svaku se sitnicu moraš naručivati,  a ako su termini popunjeni, čekat ćeš nekoliko mjeseci. Ja sam bila zapisana za IVF za 11. mj, ali mi je to propalo jer me baba na šalteru nije htjela upisati da dodem na dogovor u 11. mj jer je kod njega sve bilo puno. Kad sam napokon dobila termin, to je bilo u prvom mjesecu, a zvala sam sredinom 12. Onda me je zapisao za 6. mj i rekao da cemo do tada ici s inseminacijama. Iza mene su tad bile 4 neuspjesne ins, a on bi da 6 mjeseci pokusavam s ins iako se nakon treće neuspješne ins ide na IVF. Užas!!! 

Ako odlučiš ostati u Os, nemoj zaboraviti se naručiti za rujan za dogovor da ti da lijekove i ostalo jer će ti propasti taj termin u 10. mj. 

Vidjet ćeš, tamo ti nitko ništa ne govori, a očekuju da se ponašaš kao da sve znaš. 
Jednom me je baba na šalteru napala da otkud sam došla na folikulometriju na dan kad Šijanović ne radi UZV. Očito i ciklus treba prilagoditi njegovom radnom vremenu.

----------


## eryngium

> Nemoj kod Šijanovića. Nemoj u Os. Koma je stanje. Za svaku se sitnicu moraš naručivati,  a ako su termini popunjeni, čekat ćeš nekoliko mjeseci. Ja sam bila zapisana za IVF za 11. mj, ali mi je to propalo jer me baba na šalteru nije htjela upisati da dodem na dogovor u 11. mj jer je kod njega sve bilo puno. Kad sam napokon dobila termin, to je bilo u prvom mjesecu, a zvala sam sredinom 12. Onda me je zapisao za 6. mj i rekao da cemo do tada ici s inseminacijama. Iza mene su tad bile 4 neuspjesne ins, a on bi da 6 mjeseci pokusavam s ins iako se nakon treće neuspješne ins ide na IVF. Užas!!!


Oprosti, nešto mi nije jasno. Ako već imaš iza sebe 4 neuspjele inseminacije, kako možeš ići opet na njih kada HZZO plaća samo 4 postupka AIH-a? Doktor bi nastavio s inesminacijama o tvom trošku ili šta?

----------


## BellaSwan

On je meni rekao da dolazim na ins dok čekamo IVF u 6. mj i otpravio me kući jer je imao gužvu. To je sve.

----------


## eryngium

To mi zvuči kao da uopće nije gledao koje ste postupke već iskoristili nego te se samo htio riješiti. Možda griješim dušu...

----------


## Nadica

Tko god može, odite što dalje iz Os. Znam o čemu vam govorim, jer i sama sam prošla 3 AIH-a i 1 IVF. Svi su u Osijeku na istom protokolu, a to nikako ne može biti normalno!Svaka žena je drugačija i nije za svakoga ista terapija.

----------


## BellaSwan

> To mi zvuči kao da uopće nije gledao koje ste postupke već iskoristili nego te se samo htio riješiti. Možda griješim dušu...


Imao je moj karton u rukama, a i ja sam mu rekla da su iza mene 4 neuspješne ins. On je rekao ono što sam napisala: pa dok čekamo 6. mj. idemo s inseminacijama. Kako to misli pravdati HZZO-u, nemam pojma. Ins su najjeftinije.

----------


## BellaSwan

> Tko god može, odite što dalje iz Os. Znam o čemu vam govorim, jer i sama sam prošla 3 AIH-a i 1 IVF. Svi su u Osijeku na istom protokolu, a to nikako ne može biti normalno!Svaka žena je drugačija i nije za svakoga ista terapija.


Istina!

----------


## ivana.sky

Bella u kojoj si fazi sad?
lota ima li novosti? Si krenila u zg?

----------


## BellaSwan

> Bella u kojoj si fazi sad?
> lota ima li novosti? Si krenila u zg?


Inbox.

----------


## lota.k

ja sam odustala za sada... imam primarnu bolest koja mi stvara probleme, najvjerojatnije reakcija na hormone koije sam uzimala u postupku. et... stroga zabrana od strane reumatologa  :Sad:

----------


## ivana.sky

a misamu! drzim fige za brz oporavak!!  :fige:  ili mozda neko iznenadjenje  :Wink:

----------


## MB21

> a misamu! drzim fige za brz oporavak!!  ili mozda neko iznenadjenje




Cure, ja sam nova. Trebali bismo na inseminaciju suprug i ja ali brzo jer suprug mora na zahvat koji ne garantira kakve će posljedice ostaviti iza sebe. Dakle, moguće da neće poslije toga moći dati kvalitetan uzorak. Koliko se čeka na inseminaciju u KBC Osijek? Kakav je postupak? Spermiogram tako-tako, moji hormoni u redu, suprug ima varicocelu. Ispričavam se ako sam tako samo upala, ako ne pripadam ovoj temi molim vas uputiteme.

Hvala od srca

----------


## milivoj73

MB21 ozbiljno razmislite o smrzavanju sperme...sad imate šansu da vam ne bude žao poslije...
uspjeh kod inseminacije je jako mali pa dok nije kasno...
zbilja ne znam kako se to može napraviti u RH, znam da se u Češkoj (pfc) to radi rutinski i da se često preporučuje...mislim posao je nikakav, mislim da u pfc dođe oko 100 eura...
ako mu preporučuju operaciju varicocele u kbo i zto je jako upitno za uspjeh ivfa...
na vašem mjestu ja bi potražio drugo(treće, četvrto) mišljenje...

----------


## MB21

hvala milivoj73, doktor mu je i spomenio ''pohranu ejakulata'' iz tog razloga jer mu je zahvat već početkom lipnja a sada je kraj travnja, novi smo u ovome i ne znamo niti koliko se čeka na inseminaciju. No taj zahvat nije za otklon varicocele nego ima ''cistu'' u drugom testisu pa sada tim zahvatom će vaditi uzorak da otklone sumnju na tumor. Čuli smo puno priča no svaki je par različit jer imamo različite probleme a za inseminaciju nismo ni čuli kakav je postupak. Znam da je vrlo mala uspješnost, no moramo od nekud početi. Oboje smo prešli 30-e i nemamo puno vremena za čekati, a još ako taj zahvat ipak napravi još veći problem...
No zanima me sa li možda netko zna da li se pohranjeni ejakulat može poslije uzeti da umjetnu ako odlučimo u ZG. Da li itko ima s tim iskustva? Ako inseminacije ne uspiju, idemo na umjetnu oplodnju ali bismo u ZG, ali što ako on ne bude mogao dati poslije zahvata novi ejakulat a ostanu pohranjeni spermiji?
Puno vam hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## BellaSwan

MB21 nemojte gubiti vrijeme u Os jer ćete se načekati. Dugo vremena prođe od naručivanja do konzultacija i postupka. Iako, mislim da se nakon operacije varicocele spermiogram samo poboljšava pa mi nije jasno tko je rekao da uzorak nakon operacije neće biti dobar? Gdje će operirati v.? U Os?

----------


## BellaSwan

E, da, i postotak uspješnosti inseminacija je jako nizak.

----------


## lota.k

nakon operacije varicocele suprugov spermiogram još gori... pošlo je već 2 godine i ništa bolje... volumen bolji, ali ostalo koma... što mi vrijedi volumen kad ostalo ne valja...

----------


## MB21

> nakon operacije varicocele suprugov spermiogram još gori... pošlo je već 2 godine i ništa bolje... volumen bolji, ali ostalo koma... što mi vrijedi volumen kad ostalo ne valja...


Ma dr mu je rekao da s obzirom na dob(32 g.) neće se znatno popraviti spermiogram a zahvat koji sam spomenila , nažalost, nije operacija varicocele. Naime, u jednom testisu imam varicocelu, nju neće dirati, no u drugom ima ''cistu'' za koju ipak žele uzeti uzorak radi 100%og otklona sumnje na tumor. Upozorili su nas da bi se prilikom uzimanja uzorka moglo ošetetiti tkivo no ne mora biti. Ukoliko dođe do oštećenja ili bude ipak tumaor pa moraju odstraniti testis, prije svega toga bi dao ejakulat na ''pohranu'', a zahvat je zakazan već za početak lipnja pa nemamo puno vremena. Zato pitam koliko se čeka na inseminaciju i kakva su vaša iskustva. Ne mogu vam opisati koliko me je strah za sve to skupa, u prvom redu za supruga. Ipak, on je najažniji jer od njega sve i polazi.
Tko radi inseminaciju u OS, doktor ili sestre. Nešto sam načula da sestre to mogu same, kakva je biologinja? Koji je dr najbolji?
Hvala vam od srca na savjetima.

----------


## milivoj73

bilo bi dobro da inseminacije prihvatite samo kao opciju ako bude bude jer je to samo puko ubacivanje ejakulata bez ikakvog postupka...pa ako je spermiogram loš onda se niti ne preporučuje...
mi smo ju odmah preskočili radi dijagnoze...
kod vas bi pod obavezno bilo zamrznuti ejakulat i to više cjevčica (tako to Česi rade) jer bi bilo glupo ograničiti se s količinom....ipak to nisu jajne stanice gdje se mora stimulirati itd...
međutim  i za višestruko davanje ejakulata treba vam vrijeme jer treba 4-5 dana apstinencije kod lošijih spermiograma pa puta više uzoraka, oduži se....ali sad vam je šansa poslije je uzalud...

----------


## MB21

> bilo bi dobro da inseminacije prihvatite samo kao opciju ako bude bude jer je to samo puko ubacivanje ejakulata bez ikakvog postupka...pa ako je spermiogram loš onda se niti ne preporučuje...
> mi smo ju odmah preskočili radi dijagnoze...
> kod vas bi pod obavezno bilo zamrznuti ejakulat i to više cjevčica (tako to Česi rade) jer bi bilo glupo ograničiti se s količinom....ipak to nisu jajne stanice gdje se mora stimulirati itd...
> međutim  i za višestruko davanje ejakulata treba vam vrijeme jer treba 4-5 dana apstinencije kod lošijih spermiograma pa puta više uzoraka, oduži se....ali sad vam je šansa poslije je uzalud...


Culi smo za uspjesnost inseminacije,10-15%. Probat cemo jednu pa cemo vidjeti. Jednostavno ne znam šta da radimo, moja gin također je za ins jer imam dobre nalaze i ovulacije pa misli ds bi moglo uspjeti kad se spermiji prociste. Ne znam

----------


## BellaSwan

MB21 - Moji su nalazi isto dobri i imam normalne ovulacije pa ins nisu uspjele. Ne znači da neće i kod vas. Samo se nemojte zavući u Os. Ako jedna ne uspije, idite u Zg. :D

----------


## ivana.sky

Slazem se sa curama da bi mozda trebali u zgu se raspitat i svakako smrznit ejakulat za dalje bez obzira kako bude...

A cist informacije radi, nalaze (hormoni, stitnjaca, amh, ogtt..) sam vadila 4mj, prve konzultacije docekala tek nakon godisnjih u 9.mj, onda pocela i s terapijom, a vec u 10.mj na iducem ciklusu stimulacija i inseminacija tako da bas mogu reci da sam imala srece jer nisam dugo cekala... ali mislim da je AIH u OS cisto gubljenje vremena ... 

ako imas nalaze probaj se narucit i namolit da te nekako uguraju u postupke za iduci mjesec jer ja mislim da oni to idu na shemu kvota nekih... ono ak vec imaju "planiranih" (bubam!) 12 aiha u 5.mj i 12 u 6.mj i s time su ispucali kvotu... ti recimo neces doc na red do 9.mj jer moraju oni nekad i na more jel... pa mislim da 7. i 8.mj ne rade. Bar su meni tako rekli

nek me isprave cure ak grijesim i za kvote i za godisnji

----------


## ivana.sky

P.s. AIH radi iskljucivo dr. i to onaj kod kojeg si na konzultacijama (nije da imas puno izbora, rade dvojica..), nikako sestre. One budu tamo ali samo da tebe pripreme i otpreme poslije... a biologinja priprema uzorke... druge cure nemaju bas dobrih iskustava s njom iako meni je ovak bila ok, a sto se obavljanja posla tice, hvala bogu nisam je morala duze i vise upoznavat, tako da ne znam sta da ti kazem

----------


## MB21

Draga ivana.sky, bila sam na konzultacijama kod dr. Kristine Abidžić, dr Popović je na GO pa me ona primila. Dogovorile smo inseminaciju za 5.mjesec ali traži ponovo sve nalaze pa se nadam da ću stići. Koliko sam shvatila, ona će i raditi inseminaciju

----------


## MB21

P.S. Da li netko ima iskustva s dr Kristinom?

----------


## saan

MB... Ona je divna osoba! Mlada i perspaktivna ali je pocetnik u mpo vodama. U svakom slucaju sretno

----------


## MB21

Hvala saan, bila je pristupačna kad sam bila na pregledu, nadam se da će ins biti uspješna....

----------


## ivana.sky

> Dogovorile smo inseminaciju za 5.mjesec ali traži ponovo sve nalaze pa se nadam da ću stići.


joj nadam se i ja... kreni odmah vadit sve sto trebas! kad sam ja isla nisu imali reagensa za neke hormone, pa sam nalaze cekala 2mj  :Undecided: 

o kristini ne znam nista ali drzim ti najvece fige da uspijete odmah  :fige:

----------


## MB21

> joj nadam se i ja... kreni odmah vadit sve sto trebas! kad sam ja isla nisu imali reagensa za neke hormone, pa sam nalaze cekala 2mj 
> 
> o kristini ne znam nista ali drzim ti najvece fige da uspijete odmah


OD SRCA hvala, uputnice sam dobila idem redom...pa javim ishod.

----------


## ivana.sky

naravno, obavezno javi kako je proslo  :Kiss:

----------


## BellaSwan

> P.S. Da li netko ima iskustva s dr Kristinom?


Meni je radila nekoliko folikulometrija i jedan AIH. Svidjela mi se. Sve mi je pokazala i objasnila što radi. I temeljita je, ne brza s postupkom.

----------


## MB21

> Meni je radila nekoliko folikulometrija i jedan AIH. Svidjela mi se. Sve mi je pokazala i objasnila što radi. I temeljita je, ne brza s postupkom.


da li je netko radio zamrzavanje spermija u KBC Osijek? kakav je postupak i gdje se radi?

----------


## ivana.sky

ja iskreno nisam cula nikad da se to tu uopce i radi....  :neznam:  
mozda da zvrcnes tamo pa pitas?

----------


## lota.k

mi smo zamrznuli jedan uzorak u os. samo trebaš uputnicu od dr. opće prakse i dogovoriti se s sestrom sunčicom...

----------


## lota.k

ili biologinjom, sad se ne sjećam dobro... ugl, u os se može zamrznuti

----------


## Tinka_31

Da podijelim i ja svoje iskustvo sa Os.
Znači prvi AIH je završio vanmaterničnom trudnoćom, nakon toga planiran prirodni IVF ali js je pobjegla (a rekla sam doktoru da ja ne mogu dočekati 15dc), zatim je sada u svibnju odrađen prvi stimulirani IVF no bez uspjeha. Od prvog AIH-a do ovog stimuliranog postupka prošlo je godinu i pol dana, a za novi postupak smo zapisani tek za siječanj 2016. Mislim da ne treba ništa više govoriti. Sada je u planu odlazak za Zg.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Sada je u planu odlazak za Zg.


Pametno.

sretno!  :Love:

----------


## MB21

cure da li je koja radila test prohodnosti jajovoda u Osijeku, i kako se to radi? da li boli, da li se naručuje, jel se dugo čeka....???
hvala Vam od srca. Ja sam započela svoju priču u Zg na Vuku, ali moram raditi test, mislim ovdje, da ne idem baš toliko često za ZG.

----------


## cirkus

ja sam išla privatno kod matkovića. mislim oko 1.000,00 kn.
dobiješ inekciju, više je neugodno nego što boli.
kod njega nema čekanja, dođeš za dan-dva na red
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## zdravka82

MB21 ja sam radila HSG u Vinkovcima u bolnici.. Narucuje se prvi dan ciklusa i ide odmah taj ciklus,mislim da sam ja isla 8dc.. Bolno je, ali jako kratko traje, zbilja nije strasno a ja sam plasljivica.. I ja sam na vv, mozda se i sretnemo!

----------


## Tinka_31

> Pametno.
> 
> sretno!


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

> MB21 ja sam radila HSG u Vinkovcima u bolnici.. Narucuje se prvi dan ciklusa i ide odmah taj ciklus,mislim da sam ja isla 8dc.. Bolno je, ali jako kratko traje, zbilja nije strasno a ja sam plasljivica.. I ja sam na vv, mozda se i sretnemo!


Zdravka hvala za info...Znam pratila sam tvoje postove. Možda se i sretnemo gore. A nakon HSG, ako slučajno nisu prohodni, tko radi propuhivanje?

----------


## Krtica

Bok svima! Jel itko bio u Os na ivf-u u posljednjih godinu dana? Ja razmišljam o njemu u prirodnom ciklusu jer bi stimulaciju možda ostavila za VV. Nekako oni imaju više iskustva sa stimulacijom.  Hvalaaaa

----------


## Tinka_31

> Bok svima! Jel itko bio u Os na ivf-u u posljednjih godinu dana? Ja razmišljam o njemu u prirodnom ciklusu jer bi stimulaciju možda ostavila za VV. Nekako oni imaju više iskustva sa stimulacijom.  Hvalaaaa


Za ožujak mi je bio planiran prirodni IVF, ali pošto je dok planirao punkciju 15dc već je folikul pukao pa je odrađen AIH (ali ja nemam desni jajavod, a s te strane je bila O), onda sam u svibnju sada bila u stimuliranom IVF-u, vraćene dvije mrvice, ali ništa

----------


## zdravka82

Mislim da ukoliko nisu prohodni, nema druge nego se ide na IVF..

----------


## ivana.sky

Zna li netko jel dr.P.jos uvijek ima isti (095905****) broj moba?

----------


## Tinka_31

> Zna li netko jel dr.P.jos uvijek ima isti (095905****) broj moba?


Ima  :Wink:

----------


## MB21

> Ima




da li ima koja cura da pohvali Os u mpo? Da li ima koja da joj je uspjelo?

----------


## MB21

> da li ima koja cura da pohvali Os u mpo? Da li ima koja da joj je uspjelo?




Ne mogu vjerovati, niti jedna???

----------


## zdravka82

MB21, nemam iskustva sa Osijekom, ali imam jednu poznanicu kojoj je IVF uspio od prve u OS, mislim da je sad u 6 mjesecu trudnoce i nosi blizance..

----------


## Tinka_31

> Ne mogu vjerovati, niti jedna???


MB21 nisam bila par dana tu
a ne znam šta bih ti rekla... dr. P koji je moj MPO doktor je kako kada, nekada mi je super, a nekada bih ga zadavila najradije...biologinja je meni bila ok sada na postupku, a sestra Sunčica je zakon
u našem slučaju sada u svibnju punktirali su mi 5js, tri su se oplodile, a vraćene su dvije 4. dan, ali eto nisu se zadržale

----------


## Inesz

HZZO ugovorio IVF/ICSI postupke s dvije privatne poliklinike
Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## da23na

Pozz, sljedeci mjesec Imam dogovoren postupak i dr Sijanovic mi je dao upute izmedju ostalog i za injekcije.. E sad ja zaboravila pitat jel moram ici kod svog gin da mi da nesto s cime cu "dobiti" ampule, igle i sl. Ako netko zna da mi pomogne

----------


## saan

Terapiju dobijes u bolnici... Mislim da je sestra suncica zaduzena za to. 
Nek se jave cure koje su isle u postupak u Os. One znaju detaljnije.
 Sretnoooo

----------


## Thisted

Terapiju dobiješ na dr spratu od glavne sestre Andreje br ti je 512-322
Sestra Sunčica te preuzima nakon terapije pred postupak.
Bar je tako bilo kad sam ja bila, možda se sad nešto promenilo.
Sretno!

----------


## Tinka_31

> Terapiju dobiješ na dr spratu od glavne sestre Andreje br ti je 512-322
> Sestra Sunčica te preuzima nakon terapije pred postupak.
> Bar je tako bilo kad sam ja bila, možda se sad nešto promenilo.
> Sretno!


Baš je ovako kako si napisala, ja sam bila u svibnju na ivf-u 
da23na sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

jel ima trudnica iz IVF postupka u Osijeku? slabo se ovdje išta piše a govori se da su rezultati u Osijeku na iznimno niskoj razini.

----------


## Tinka_31

> jel ima trudnica iz IVF postupka u Osijeku? slabo se ovdje išta piše a govori se da su rezultati u Osijeku na iznimno niskoj razini.


Kad sam išla u postupak i sama sam pitala kakva je uspješnost, a odgovor je bio da i nije baš neka jer nema postupaka, odnosno jako velik broj odlazi dalje, a to je meni čak i moj doktor savjetovao nakon ovog neuspjelog pokušaja

----------


## saan

Po tom pitanju... Najbolje je sto dalje iz Osijeka, tako su i meni rekli tako da ja tu nisam ni probala. Ja neznam nikoga tko je tu uspjeo a znam ih dosta koje su probale... Tako daaa

----------


## Kadauna

> Po tom pitanju... Najbolje je sto dalje iz Osijeka, tako su i meni rekli tako da ja tu nisam ni probala. Ja neznam nikoga tko je tu uspjeo a znam ih dosta koje su probale... Tako daaa



zar nije bolje zatvoriti takav odjel? ako vam i sami liječnici ili drugo osoblje na tom odjelu govore da idete dalje - valjda misle u ZG?

----------


## Thisted

Mene je moj dr poslao i dalje od Zagreba u Prag, znaju oni jako dobro za koga je gde najbolje i najveća šansa da se uspe.

----------


## Tinka_31

> zar nije bolje zatvoriti takav odjel? ako vam i sami liječnici ili drugo osoblje na tom odjelu govore da idete dalje - valjda misle u ZG?


A čuj, meni je moj doktor zabrojao više privatne klinike, iako je spomenuo i Zagreb  :Mad: 
Kako god, mi smo se odlučili i otišli put Zagreba, sad ćemo vidjeti kako će tamo biti... u listopadu idem po lijekove i krećemo

----------


## saan

Da ga bar zatvore i tako nikakve koristi! Barem bi ljudi imali na putni trosak. Ali onda bolnica gubi status klinike.... E to nekome ocito jako smeta

----------


## da23na

Nisam dugo bila.. Hvala cure na odg. Krenula sam s injekcijama  Puregona, pa nekako se cudno osjecam.. Da li je jos kojoj tako? Tipa malaksalost, napetost u trbuhu...

----------


## Tinka_31

> Nisam dugo bila.. Hvala cure na odg. Krenula sam s injekcijama  Puregona, pa nekako se cudno osjecam.. Da li je jos kojoj tako? Tipa malaksalost, napetost u trbuhu...


Ja nisam imala nikakve nuspojave, ali svako tijelo je drugačije
Želim ti svu sreću i da postupak bude uspješan  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Molila bi pomoc cura ciji su MM radili spermiogram u Os. Ako uzorak doneses od doma jel ga mozes odmah predati ili se mora cekati red

----------


## ivana.sky

nadam se da ste vec rijesili... ali odmah ga predas, ne moras cekati

----------


## roxana

Curke, ima li koja da je nedavno bila na inseminaciji u Osijeku? 
Kod mene uradjena 20.3. Trebam cekati do 7.4.za betu...nije li to malo dugo? I kakva je uspjesnost? 
Uz to, probada me vec drugi dan u donjem dijelu i napuhnuta sam...jel to dobro ili lose?

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure,
možete li napisati iskustva o tome koliko se čeka na postupak nakon prikupljenih nalaza.
Hvala!

----------


## Maja08

> Curke, ima li koja da je nedavno bila na inseminaciji u Osijeku? 
> Kod mene uradjena 20.3. Trebam cekati do 7.4.za betu...nije li to malo dugo? I kakva je uspjesnost? 
> Uz to, probada me vec drugi dan u donjem dijelu i napuhnuta sam...jel to dobro ili lose?


Hej,bok  :Smile:  
Kako je prosao postupak? Ja sam sada u pocetku,skupljam nalaze.. nadam se sto prije zahvatu.. kako je bilo,jel strasno?? Kod kojeg si dr. Ja Popovica..

----------


## Maja08

> Drage cure,
> možete li napisati iskustva o tome koliko se čeka na postupak nakon prikupljenih nalaza.
> Hvala!


Hej bok  :Smile:  
Evo ja u fazi prikuljanja nalaza.. nadam se da sam na pola puta.. i nadam se sto skorijem postupku.. dokle si ti stigla,sta si prikupila?

----------


## pak

Cure kopiram post ako vam je promaklo. Dvije minute vam treba  :Smile: 
* Pomozite Mirni da napiše diplomski rad* 

 Dragi svi, 
naša Mirna, aktivistica i volonterka obraća vam se molbom za ispunjavanje kratkog upitnika.
Upitnik   "Načini prikupljanja i davanja informacija na forumu udruge Roda -   podforum potpomognuta oplodnja" koristit će u svrhu istraživanja za   istoimeni diplomski rad iz područja informacijske pismenosti na   Filozofskom fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu.
Ukoliko imate dodatnih pitanja vezanih za upitnik slobodno joj se obratite na mirna.curkovic@gmail.com
Mirna vam zahvaljuje!

http://goo.gl/forms/1YX7UzgaTV

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima! Koliko je vremena potrebno čekati na inseminaciju? Ili ivf u prirodnom ciklusu? Jel klomifenski ciklus broje kao stimulirani ili ne? Imam  nalaze gotovo sve jedino me zanima koliko papa i brisevi smiju biti stari. Hvalaaaa

----------


## bingibing

Pozdrav, muž i ja planiramo na potpomognutu tu u Osijeku i jako mi je drago da ima pozitivnih iskustava.
Imam par pitanja i možda bi mi mogle pomoći:
Mogu li se na odjel humane repr. prijaviti i zakazati datum prije nego skupim papire ili moram čekati da napravim sve nalaze? kontala sam nazvati i naručiti se pa dok čekam termin prikupljati papire...pa reko da pitam jer nemam pojma?

I koliko se cca čeka na postupak? Jel gužva?

----------


## bingibing

pozdrav drage,
ima li netko za pomoć ili odgovor...muž i ja planiramo u Osijeku...

kontala sam u isto vrijeme prikupljati nalaze i naručiti se za termin na humanoj? je li to moguće i koliko se čeka na prvi termin/razgovor?

Hvala..

----------


## Inesz

Pacijentice i pacijenti koji se liječite ili namjeravate liječiti postupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje u KBC Osijek i KBC Split imajte u vidu da ovi centri imaju višestruko nižu uspješnost u odnosu na ionako nisku razinu uspješnosti MPO postupka u hrvatskim bolnicama!

*-u 2015. godini KBC Osijek je obavio 153 MPO postupka iz kojih je rođeno ukupno osam (8) djece*

- u 2015. godini KBC Split je obavio 198 MPO postupaka iz kojih je rođeno deset (10) djece!?
"Godišnje izvješće Državnog registra o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji 2015.“ 

https://zdravstvo.gov.hr/UserDocsIma...MPO%202015.pdf

http://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodno...2284190841713#

----------


## jejja

Cure, one koje su trenutno u postupcima, treba mi informacija ima li i kolika je lista cekanja za stimulirane postupke/lijekove? Hvala vam [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## aaatina1979

Ja sam u Osijeku,nisam nista cekala za lijekove,sestre su iznimno ljubazne i pristupacne.

Imaju novu biologicu,koja je dosla iz Vinogradske.
 Cula sam sestru kako govori da imaju cak 5 trudnoca otkako je ona s njima.

Voljela bi da se javi jos tko iz Osijeka,zanimaju me vasa iskustva

Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 825 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam u Osijeku,nisam nista cekala za lijekove,sestre su iznimno ljubazne i pristupacne.
> 
> Imaju novu biologicu,koja je dosla iz Vinogradske.
>  Cula sam sestru kako govori da imaju cak 5 trudnoca otkako je ona s njima.
> 
> Voljela bi da se javi jos tko iz Osijeka,zanimaju me vasa iskustva
> 
> Poslano sa mog HTC Desire 825 koristeći Tapatalk


da, mlada embriologica prošla je obuku u KBC Sestre Milosrdnice, ona nije tamo samostalno radila, niti je u KBC Osijek došla jedna od dvije iskusne embriologice koje inače stalno rade u KBC Sestre Milosrdnice (Vinogradska). Novoj embriolgici poželimo puno uspjeha u radu, ali kad se forumašice već javila ovdje i traži iskustva i pomoć - u redu je da joj napišemo da je embriologica tek krenula sa samostalnim radom.

Ove vrijednosti na treći dan m.c. FSH 65 IJ, LH 21 IJ, estradiol oko 50 pmol/l promatraju se u cjelini slike, zajedno, i kao takve svakako traže da se ovome pristupi pažljivo i istraži o čemu se radi. Ovo su vrijednosti koje bi ukazivale na prerano iscrpljivanje jajnika i da bi se ovakva slika našla u žene od npr. od 40+ i ako bi ponovno bile izmjerene vrijednosti u ovom rangu, reklo bi se da se radi o menopauzalne vrijednosti.

Kako si ti mlada žena, svakako istražuj ovo dalje i sretno  :Smile: 

Kakve si stimulacije primala u Zagrebu i Osijeku? Kakva ti je reakcija bila, koliko se razvijalo volikula, koliko je dobiveno jajnih stanica?

----------


## Deni1984

Pozdrav curke, nova sam na forumu pa vas htijedoh samo pozdraviti i priključiti vam se na temi..
Naša situacija je sljedeća: 
Muž i ja punimo 34 godine, zasad 4 bezuspješne godine truda iza nas, i sada je muž dobio uputu urologa da idemo na inseminaciju i ne gubimo više vrijeme. Kod mene je sve ok, kod njega je na spermiogramu nepotpuna likvefakcija i laički rečeno, spermići ostaju zgrušani u ejakulatu, ne vraćaju se u tekuće stanje tako da ne mogu otplivati di treba..
Čekam sad M pa idem kod ginekologinje po uputnicu da krenemo s cijelom procedurom, vađenjem nalaza i naručivanjem u KBC Osijek..
Pošto tek krećemo imat ću svježe informacije kakva je sad situacija ovdje pa ću prenijeti iskustva svoja..

----------


## Inesz

Zavod za humanu reprodukciju i medicinski pomognutu oplodnju KBC Osijek objavio je kako je u 2018. došlo do povećanja broja MPO postupaka i stopa trudnoća u odnosu na prošlu godinu. 

U očekivanju službenih rezultata Ministarstva zdravstva, pozdravljamo naznake pozitivnih pomaka na Zavodu za humanu reprodukciju u KBC Osijek.
Inače, posljednji službeni podaci o uspješnosti MPO-a dostupni za 2015. godinu, pokazuju kako je u 2015. KBC Osijek obavio ukupno SAMO *153 MPO postupka* (IVF/ICSI; FET; IUI) iz kojih je *rođeno SAMO osam (8) djece!*

http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/362440/...topom-trudnoce

----------


## Miam

Isla sam na MPO u Osijek ove godine i imam samo rijeci hvale za svo osoblje Odjela za humanu reprodukciju, a pogotovo za prof. Sijanovica koji mi je radio postupak, glavnu medicinsku sestru Mariju i embriologinju Mariju

----------


## Babonka

> Isla sam na MPO u Osijek ove godine i imam samo rijeci hvale za svo osoblje Odjela za humanu reprodukciju, a pogotovo za prof. Sijanovica koji mi je radio postupak, glavnu medicinsku sestru Mariju i embriologinju Mariju


Pridružujem se pohvalama i ja! Vrlo često sam tamo, do sada su svi bili extra ljubazni! Posebna pohvala za dr.Popovića!!

----------


## Hana1987

Pozdrav svima.. Nova sam ovdje... Situacija je sljedeca. Ja 31, mm 36. Dvije "spontane" trudnoce, obje zavrsile missed ab u 11.tj.  Od pretraga napravljeno valjda sve sto postoji (osim hsg) kod mene PCOS, trombofilija, povisen TSH (3,18) ostalo sve u redu.. (amh dosta visok sto je ujedno i dobro ali i veci rizik za hiperstimulaciju) kod mm spermiogram varira.. Nekad losiji nekad odlican..? Zadnji koji je napravljen je skroz u redu. Trenutno pijem klomifene i cekam 11.dc da odem na pregled.. Planiramo inseminaciju ovaj mjesec. Kod doktora Popovica sam. Ima li tko da je nedavno radio inseminaciju? Jos jednom pozdrav svima..

----------


## Babonka

Ja sam trebala na inseminaciju ovaj mjesec,ali mi se ovulacija skroz poremetila. Čekam idući ciklus.. Javi dojmove

----------


## Hana1987

Babonka jesi li tu vec isla prije u postupak ili? Meni je prvi put i strah me je..

----------


## Babonka

> Babonka jesi li tu vec isla prije u postupak ili? Meni je prvi put i strah me je..


Nisam još bila.. Planiramo ovaj ciklus. Kad ti ides?

----------


## Hana1987

> Nisam još bila.. Planiramo ovaj ciklus. Kad ti ides?


Ja sam bila jucer.. Nista nije bolilo,  iznenadila sam se kako je sve brzo proslo. Sad cekanje...

----------


## Babonka

> Ja sam bila jucer.. Nista nije bolilo,  iznenadila sam se kako je sve brzo proslo. Sad cekanje...


Bravo!!! Držim ti fige

----------


## Hana1987

> Bravo!!! Držim ti fige


Hvala ti. 23.4.beta. Mada ne ocekujem previse ipak se nadam... Reci mi molim te znas li da li je uobicajeno da se doktoru i sestrama odnese neki pokloncic, znak paznje... Htjela bi odnjet ali strah me da mozda nece htjet prihvatiti...?

----------


## Babonka

Uf,stvarno nemam pojma.. Nisam o tome uopće razmišljala.. Ja bi uskoro trebala na inseminaciju (subota/nedjelja)..
Sto se tiče tvoje bete-sretno! Opusti se i polako..  :Wink:

----------


## Hana1987

> Uf,stvarno nemam pojma.. Nisam o tome uopće razmišljala.. Ja bi uskoro trebala na inseminaciju (subota/nedjelja)..
> Sto se tiče tvoje bete-sretno! Opusti se i polako..


Hvala ti.. Sretno i tebi i javi kako je proslo

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala ti. 23.4.beta. Mada ne ocekujem previse ipak se nadam... Reci mi molim te znas li da li je uobicajeno da se doktoru i sestrama odnese neki pokloncic, znak paznje... Htjela bi odnjet ali strah me da mozda nece htjet prihvatiti...?


Hana1987, najbolje kad se beba rodi  i malo poraste, doći s bebom na odjel i donijeti osoblju voće ili kolače da se malo zaslade  :Smile:

----------


## Babonka

Bila danas na inseminaciji. Držite fige ❤️

----------


## Hana1987

> Bila danas na inseminaciji. Držite fige ❤️


Da li ti je radio ultrazvuk prije inseminacije? Koliko si imala folikula i koliko mm? Ja imala samo jedan i to mi je napravio ultrazvuk neposredno prije i utvrdio da je folikul puknuo... Inseminacija je svejedno napravljena ali ne znam kolike su mi uopce sanse... Tebi sretno sa betom.

----------


## Babonka

Jedan folikul u prirodnom ciklusu.. 19mm je bio,puknuo,ali kod mene je to maximum,ne rasu više od toga.. Prošlo je,sad povratak u normalu,posao i sve ostalo.. a onda beta pa cemo vidjeti.. hvala ti,sretno i tebi i nadam se i tvom i svom plusiću  ❤️

----------


## Strumfeta

Pozdrav svima

----------


## Strumfeta

Pozdrav svima. Suprug i ja smo 2 godine u braku, no međutim uspjeha nema. Radioi smo sve načaze, njegov spermiogram je super, ja zdrava, no eto nikako da nam dođe ono što najviše želimo. Moj ginekolog mi je preporučio ovaj ciklus folikulometriju pa ako bude bezuspješno na inseminaciju u Osijek pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva s Osijekom i koliko dugo se čeka. Hvala vam ☺️

----------


## Hana1987

> Jedan folikul u prirodnom ciklusu.. 19mm je bio,puknuo,ali kod mene je to maximum,ne rasu više od toga.. Prošlo je,sad povratak u normalu,posao i sve ostalo.. a onda beta pa cemo vidjeti.. hvala ti,sretno i tebi i nadam se i tvom i svom plusiću  ❤️


Jesi li vadila betu?

----------


## Babonka

> Jesi li vadila betu?


Nisam. Sutra cu  :Wink:

----------


## Hana1987

> Nisam. Sutra cu


Sreeetno. I javi.

----------


## Babonka

> Sreeetno. I javi.


Nula bodova..

----------


## Hana1987

> Nula bodova..


Draga zao mi je.. Ali i bolje tako nego da ti se zakomplicira kao meni.. Ja ne znam da li je biokemijska ili vanmatericna.. I ne mogu dalje u postupak dok se ne rjesi sve.  Tebi zelim veliku betu sljedeci put.

----------


## Babonka

> Draga zao mi je.. Ali i bolje tako nego da ti se zakomplicira kao meni.. Ja ne znam da li je biokemijska ili vanmatericna.. I ne mogu dalje u postupak dok se ne rjesi sve.  Tebi zelim veliku betu sljedeci put.


Izdrži ❤️ Idemo dalje  :Wink:

----------


## Hana1987

Molila bih vas za pomoc tj.preporuku nekog ginekologa (socijalnog) u osijeku ili jos bolje u vinkovcima ako znate koga?? Nakon dva spontana pobacaja, jedne biokemijske, povisenog TSH-a, trombofilije.. .na sto moj trenutni ginekolog samo odmahuje rukom (doslovno jedino to radi) stvarno je vrijeme da ga promijenim... Molim vas za pomoc jer sam vec luda..

----------


## Strumfeta

Pozdrav

----------


## Strumfeta

Hey, iskustava sa dr. Kristina Abičić Žuljević?

----------


## Babonka

> Hey, iskustava sa dr. Kristina Abičić Žuljević?


Bila je meni na par folikulometrija u zamjenu za mog doktora. Prekrasna doktorica! Jako draga i dobra..

----------


## 202Mare

I ja sam kod dr. Abicic i sve objasni.
Moja situacija je takva da su u redu svi nalazi i sa moje i sa muzeve strane ali nemam ovulacije. Do kraja mjeseca Ce mozda biti prva insemimacija.

----------


## miamia

Evo da se nadovežem na zadnje.
Ja sam od početka kod doktorice Abičić i mogu ju samo pohvalit. Pristupačna, draga, sve objasni. 

Idem na IVF ovaj mjesec, pa ćemo vidit. Inseminacija je bila bezuspješna.

----------


## miamia

Super je. Draga, simpatična i pristupačna. Sve objasni. Kod nje sam od početka i jako sam zadovoljna.

----------


## 202Mare

Koliko puta ste bili na insemimaciji?

----------


## miamia

Bila sam jedanput što smo se odmah dogovorile na početnku, partner je stariji pa ne želi gubit vrijeme.

----------


## Babonka

Ja sam bila 2 puta..

----------


## 202Mare

Jesu li bile uspješne?

----------


## Babonka

> Jesu li bile uspješne?


Prva ne, čekam betu od druge

----------


## 202Mare

Želim ti uspjeh.
Nakon koliko se radi beta?
Oprosti na pitanjima ali nova sam u svemu ovome.

----------


## Strumfeta

Hvala vam na odgovoru.

----------


## Strumfeta

Držim fige.

----------


## Strumfeta

Ovo je lijepo čuti. Mi ćemo uskoro na konzultacije pa dalje.

----------


## Babonka

> Ovo je lijepo čuti. Mi ćemo uskoro na konzultacije pa dalje.


Hvala cure.. dva tjedna od postupka se vadi.. vidjet cemo  :Wink:

----------


## Strumfeta

> Hvala cure.. dva tjedna od postupka se vadi.. vidjet cemo


Kada ai bila na postupku?

----------


## Babonka

Prije dva tjedna..

----------


## 202Mare

Jesi radila betu?

----------


## 202Mare

Jel bude guzva na vađenju bete u Osijeku?Moram ići za 10-ak dana pa da se znam organizirati zbog posla.

----------


## Babonka

Bila beta negativna. Čekam iducu  :Smile: 
Da,bude guzva.. uzima se broj i čeka.. možda bolje doci oko 9,pola 10 nego odmah ujutro

----------


## 202Mare

Moja beta također,idemo sad s drugim postupkom.

----------


## Ivona28

Pozdrav žene.
Od danas sam nova ovdje jer sam u prikupljanju nalaza za MPO, zbunjena skroz koliko toga treba.
Molim Vas pomozite- gdje se radi spermiogram? Treba li se naručiti? Kojim danom?
Hvala

----------


## 202Mare

Spermiogram se radi u podrumu ginekološke zgrade i mislim da se može svaki dan. Sretno u postupku

----------


## Ivona28

Hvala puno

----------


## Hana1987

Mislim da ipak ne moze svaki dan, nego od ponedjeljka do srijede.. I to do 11 sati najkasnije ako se dobro sjecam. Nisam sigurna

----------


## Babonka

Evo da vam javim-3.inseminacija i pozitivna beta

----------


## Hana1987

Cestitam. Kolika je beta?

----------


## Babonka

Hvala  :Smile: 
Bila je taj dan 1440

----------


## 202Mare

Jesi vadila betu 14. dan nakon inseminacije?

----------


## Babonka

Ne. Mislim da je bio 16.ili 17.dan

----------


## Ivona28

Čestitam

----------


## Babonka

> Čestitam


Hvala

----------


## 202Mare

Moja 2. inseminacija uspjela

----------


## Babonka

> Moja 2. inseminacija uspjela


Bravoooo!! Čestitam!! 
Kad je bila insem.?

----------


## 202Mare

Hvala. Prije mjesec dana

----------


## Babonka

> Hvala. Prije mjesec dana


Pa super.. Taman smo tu negdje ❤️

----------


## iva1988

Pozdrav cure. U postupku smo potpomognute, dobila sam uputnica za transfuzijsku medicinu, zbog povećanog rizika od trombofilije. Zanima me da li sam dobila dobru uputnicu, ili sam trebala dobiti za hematologa? Naravno radi se o Kbc Osijek. Ako tko ima kakvih informacija o tome? Hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## 202Mare

> Pa super.. Taman smo tu negdje ❤️


Odlično

----------


## melanija&

Pozdrav svima, zanima me što točno piše u formularu koji se potpisuje kao dokaz da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici kako bi mogli na potpomognutu oplodnju. Zna li netko?

----------


## Babonka

> Pozdrav svima, zanima me što točno piše u formularu koji se potpisuje kao dokaz da ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici kako bi mogli na potpomognutu oplodnju. Zna li netko?


Mislim da će ti objasniti doktor na 1.pregledu kad bude obavljao razgovor s tobom..

----------


## Kamarila

Lijep pozdrav svima, nova sam u svemu i molim vas za pomoć. Doktorica me uputila na vađenje svega i svačega, koliko sam skužila guglajući, spolnih hormona, zaliha jajnika... E sad, na uputnici mi piše medicinska biokemija, a ne znam gdje je to? Glavni laboratorij ispod interne, ili možda lab negdje ispod ginekologije?
Koga god pitam, ne zna. Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Babonka

> Lijep pozdrav svima, nova sam u svemu i molim vas za pomoć. Doktorica me uputila na vađenje svega i svačega, koliko sam skužila guglajući, spolnih hormona, zaliha jajnika... E sad, na uputnici mi piše medicinska biokemija, a ne znam gdje je to? Glavni laboratorij ispod interne, ili možda lab negdje ispod ginekologije?
> Koga god pitam, ne zna. Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru


Da,mislim da je interna iznad.. Bude ti ajme guzva! Najbolje ti doci i uzeti broj na redomatu oko 9:15 (brojevi se uzimaju do 9:30) i tako ces najmanje cekati. Nemoj raditi gresku kao ja, ustajala sam se u 5:00 da bi u Os bila u 6:00 i uzela broj. A onda svejedno ispred budu trudnice i invalidi pa budes gotova cca pola 9!

----------


## Ivona28

Mi sve izvadili i sad cekamo.
Koliko dugo se ceka nalaz spermiograma?

----------


## Ivona28

Cure koje ste išle na inseminaciju, a u radnom ste odnosu, da li ste nakon postupka išle na posao, ili se mora biti na bolovanju dok se ne sazna da li je uspjela ili nije?

----------


## 202Mare

Ja sam išla raditi nakon prve,a nakon druge sam bila na godišnjem.Taman se tako potrefila.

----------


## Babonka

> Cure koje ste išle na inseminaciju, a u radnom ste odnosu, da li ste nakon postupka išle na posao, ili se mora biti na bolovanju dok se ne sazna da li je uspjela ili nije?


Sve normalno nastavljaš raditi..

----------


## Kamarila

Hvala puno, nikako da odgovorim.
U biti to je onaj glavni lab za vađenje krvi, u podrumu interne. I da, uvijek je užasna gužva, kad god dođeš čekaš 1.5-2h. Zbunio me naziv med.biokemija

----------


## Kamarila

A za 1.pregled, kako se naručuje telefonski/mailom? Ima li neki određeni dan ciklusa? Kako izgleda 1.pregled, samo razgovor uz nalaze ili klasični ginekološki?

----------


## Babonka

Za prvi pregled sam zvala šalter 031512307. Oni onda kažu kad trebas doci sa uputnicom.  
Kako izgleda? Prvo razgovor,ako vec imas neke nalaze-ponesi, ostalo dobijes popis sto je jos potrebno izvaditi. Nakon toga slijedi klasicni pregled i uzv.
Sretno! I samo strpljivo jer se isplati  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

MPO Rezultati za 2017. godinu.
Klinike nisu prikazane nazivom već kodom (šifrom)
Šifra KBC Sestre milosrdnice je HR000773.
https://zdravlje.gov.hr/UserDocsImag...za%202017..pdf


Broj postupaka:
IUI: 64
IVF: 31
IVF/ICSI + sekundarni ICSI: 5

Iz ovih postupaka rođeno je ukupno 3 djece, broj poroda nije dostupan!

----------


## Kamarila

Zna li itko postoji li neki mail za narudžbe za hum.reprodukciju? Na šalteru se nitko ne javlja u vrijeme kad su rekli da su narudžbe

----------


## Garawa

Pozdrav, 
Molim Vas ako ima netko da je zadnjih godina išao u Osijek da se javi..
Da idem tamo ili da bježim dalje? 
Hvala unaprijed..

----------


## Garawa

Evo posto nitko ne piše ništa o Osijeku,napisati ću ja.. 
Zvala sam za konzultacije i brzo dobila termin..za nekih cca 10 dana.. 
U međuvremenu ponovili smo spermiogram i imali problem s uputnicom.. biologica je bila divna i unatoč tome, nam je javila da je spermio normalan.. zbilja su se svi potrudili da nam što manji stres stvori komad papira..
Došli smo taj dan ,upisali se..i brzo bili na redu za konzultacije.
Išli smo kod prof.Š. 
Sve nam je nalaze pregledao, lijepo objasnio bez da sam morala 100 i jedno pod pitanje postaviti. 
Jako realan, iskren.. ništa nije uljepšavao što mi je jako svidjelo. 
Na koncu zaključak je ako ne pokušamo, nećemo ni znati da li bi uspjeli. Dijagnoza nemamo ,osim mojih godina.  
Upisani smo za postupak u 2 mj.zaista se čini dugo čekanje..no velike su gužve jer idemo preko HZZO. 
Nadam se da sam sa svojim iskustvom koje je bilo zbilja pozitivno za sada, nekome pomogla da se odluči za KBC Osijek.
Velike pohvale posebno za sestru Maru i ostatak tima. 
Držite mi fige da sve prođe dobro..i javim razvoj događaja.

----------


## Hedwiga

Garawa ima li novosti?
Podižem temu
Zanima me kakvo je stanje sada u Osijeku?

----------


## Garawa

Još čekam da krenem.. brisevi mi nisu bili ovaj puta dobri..pa sad sve napeto, cekam da ih ponovim i nadam se da ću sve stići

----------


## lotus5

Garawa, jeste krenuli? Kako je?

----------


## Garawa

> Garawa, jeste krenuli? Kako je?


U Osijeku se od 10 mj.nismo pomaknuli s mjesta.. istekli svi nalazi dok smo čekali na kraju.. prebacili smo se na Sv.Duh i prekjučer sam bila na 1 konzultacijama i izašla s terapijom.. krećemo sada u 5 mj.cim menga dođe.

----------


## Žeklja43

Pozdrav, i ja sam isto iz Os ali sam se odlučila za polikliniku u Zg. U petak idem na konzultacije ali sam već prikupila dosta nalaza
Znači li to da se već nakon prvog razgovora dobije terapija?
Inače jako sam nestrpljiva što se postupka tiče

----------

